# FRANCE - Stadium and Arena Development News



## bubomb

Quintana said:


> I believe France doesn't have a "travel culture". Many visiting clubs don't bring a lot of fans. The visitors sectors in French stadiums often seem way to big for the visiting team. Surely, this doesn't explain the 34.000 Lyon had a few seasons back, but it could mean they sell out their stadium (apart from the visitors sector) quite regurarly these days.


Wouldn't they just make the visitors section far smaller? If the away team can only sell 400 tickets, then you would only have to make the away section about 1000 seats. I know this depends on the stadium design, but I see no reason why it couln't be done in Lyon, as they don't give the away team a whole stand. They split it up, so why not simply change the split so the away team gets less seats?


----------



## Quintana

bubomb said:


> Wouldn't they just make the visitors section far smaller? If the away team can only sell 400 tickets, then you would only have to make the away section about 1000 seats. I know this depends on the stadium design, but I see no reason why it couln't be done in Lyon, as they don't give the away team a whole stand. They split it up, so why not simply change the split so the away team gets less seats?


I don't know the French situation so I can't answer those questions. In Holland however, visitors sectors are determined by the size of the stadium. Ajax, Feyenoord and PSV all need to have a visitor sector of at least 1600 seats. They have to offer this capacity and can't use any of it for their own fans, even if the visiting team only uses half of their allocated tickets. I can imagine something similar is the case in France.


----------



## bubomb

Quintana said:


> I don't know the French situation so I can't answer those questions. In Holland however, visitors sectors are determined by the size of the stadium. Ajax, Feyenoord and PSV all need to have a visitor sector of at least 1600 seats. They have to offer this capacity and can't use any of it for their own fans, even if the visiting team only uses half of their allocated tickets. I can imagine something similar is the case in France.



In Scotland, Rangers away section changes from 400 up to 7500 depending on who the away team is. Yesterday Hibs got 4000. I suppose the French model may be a fixed number!! Any Frenchies got any info on this?


----------



## BobDaBuilder

^^^^^^^^^

Besides attendance levels and money I am most impressed with the French football academy system which they introduced in the early 1970s. With any luck we will do something similar in Oz. If the Scots have any brains they would do likewise.


----------



## kingdomca

2zanzibar said:


> Yes fair in the sense that all the teams manage to get a slice of the pie rather than crumbs, but its not fair on the fans. You have to concede that ticket prices are mercenary. Maybe the Germans have the right model (not sure for how long unfortunately) great support, great stadia and realistic ticket prices.
> £30.00 + for a premiership ticket is not a particulary healthy situation.
> I even saw Real at the Bernabeu 3 years ago and only paid £10.......thats £7 cheaper than Barnet!!!!


I agree completly. Its not fair... At Barnet!

Most premiership teams fill their grounds, so to lower prices would just lead to much less income for the clubs, which would indirectly also hurt lower leagues and of course new places like Emirates would never have been built.

Fewer people would actually get to premiership football if prices were lowered becuase expansions would not be affordable.
Instead of being priced out people would just be on 10-year waiting lists. pointless.

At the lower levels I do think prices are a scandal. Your example is shocking. Stadiums arent full at this level and it would be good if teams there could steal the fans that cant get into the premiership.

Often I think lower league clubs only make a small profit from having high prices because lower prices would also mean bigger crowds (when they have the capacity.) It just doesnt quite add up, I guess.

The best thing the premiership could do would be to offer a small financial assistance to lower level clubs that lowered their prices because as I said, I think many lower league clubs only make a small profit from having high prices.


----------



## Neda Say

Yes it's true that the away team are never filling up the seat ... But unfortunately France is a little bigger than Holland and England... And our fans are just not sold on going to some games 700 km away... Especially in some stadiums i.e Lille, Strasbourg, Auxerre, Ajaccio, Nice, Metz are either too distant from most other city or have really crapy stadiums the palm goes to Ajaccio once again... 8000 seats unfinished and you have to take the Ferry or the plane to get there... Nice will have a brand new stadium within 3 years...Lille will wait probably a bit longer... Strasbourg's stadium needs a complete make over... From my point of view Marseille has a great stadium but when it rains ... Paris my dear hometown, has a good stadium, but terrible fans and uncommital ownership... Lens have the best crowd but the club doesn't have the same money than before... Toulouse and Rennes are getting there with 35000 seats available and pretty much no public yet ... Lyon has a 41000 seats stadium and has to drop 2000 seats to the away team for each home game ...make the count yourself it make 39000... Lyon are selling out most of their game but just like in Italie or Spain some teams aren't attractive enough for the people to get to Gerland...we don't have the same great fanatic attitude than you guys


----------



## Kampflamm

Bender said:


> Can someone remind me the consolidated loss of English clubs? :hilarious


Bender, nous need vous dans le Forum Allemand!

French venues all look pretty old. Did they build or renovate any stadiums for the 98 wc? I gotta admit the Stade de France is IMO the most beautiful stadium in the world but the rest isn't all that great.


----------



## Speakerbox

Just to put this in perspective. the English Championship (league 2)

Was the 4th biggest league in Europe last year in terms of attendences (it also has the biggest club game in the world, potentially worth up to £35m)

This was ahead of Seria A (Italy) and The French Premier 

only the Premiership, Bundesliga and La Liga were ahead of it. Shows the depth of the English game.


----------



## kingdomca

Speakerbox said:


> Just to put this in perspective. the English Championship (league 2)
> 
> Was the 4th biggest league in Europe last year in terms of attendences (it also has the biggest club game in the world, potentially worth up to £35m)
> 
> This was ahead of Seria A (Italy) and The French Premier
> 
> only the Premiership, Bundesliga and La Liga were ahead of it. Shows the depth of the English game.


Not quite true. the top leagues in France and Italy were also ahead. just.
If prices were lowered to continental levels, it would probably go past them to be 4th.


----------



## Breakwood

bubomb said:


> Wouldn't they just make the visitors section far smaller? If the away team can only sell 400 tickets, then you would only have to make the away section about 1000 seats. I know this depends on the stadium design, but I see no reason why it couln't be done in Lyon, as they don't give the away team a whole stand. They split it up, so why not simply change the split so the away team gets less seats?


I'm not certain, but it could be a safety issue, because in France every visitors sector I've seen is at least separated by a large fence, meaning they have to make at least one block of seat available for the visitors. Not like in england where they can just have stewards acting as a wall. Heres an example from Marseille.


----------



## Speakerbox

kingdomca said:


> Not quite true. the top leagues in France and Italy were also ahead. just.
> If prices were lowered to continental levels, it would probably go past them to be 4th.


WHAT ARE YOU ON ABOUT?

You question everything without knowing the facts.



> The Football League are to announce tomorrow that the Coca-Cola Championship attracted more fans last season than Italy's top-flight Serie A. The figures make it the fourth-best attended league in Europe, with a total of 9.8 million spectators, after the Premiership (12.88 million), the German Bundesliga (11.57 million) and Spain's La Liga (10.92 million).


----------



## vivayo

Speakerbox said:


> WHAT ARE YOU ON ABOUT?
> 
> You question everything without knowing the facts.


but how many games are in English league 2, and how many does Serie A has, it will be better to compare the average per game.


----------



## bubomb

Speakerbox said:


> Just to put this in perspective. the English Championship (league 2)
> 
> Was the 4th biggest league in Europe last year in terms of attendences (it also has the biggest club game in the world, potentially worth up to £35m)
> 
> This was ahead of Seria A (Italy) and The French Premier
> 
> only the Premiership, Bundesliga and La Liga were ahead of it. Shows the depth of the English game.



No it wasn't. I'm not going through this again!! (although I will). Stop exaggerating. Championship crowds are very good, but stop trying to exaggerate -

2004/2005 averages -

Italy - 25.472
France - 21.392	
Championship - 17.410

Stop this nonsense about number of spectators a year. The Championship has 21% more games, so of course it will have a greater total per year. It does not mean it is more popular. If Serie A had 24 teams instead of 20 teams, then it would have higher totals than the Championship. Same goes for France. You cannot compare the total figures for a league with 380 games a year to one with 552 games a year!!

To compare these leagues, you would take the Italian total figure and multiply it by 552, then divide it by 380. This would give you a fair comparison. When you do this, Italy is first, then France, then the Championship.


----------



## kingdomca

Speakerbox said:


> WHAT ARE YOU ON ABOUT?
> 
> You question everything without knowing the facts.


Well as others have already said, average attendances is really the fairest way of comparing. 

(Of course the english second level is then handicapped by having 24 teams as it would most likely be low crowd teams that would go down if the league was reduced to 20. but averages are still the best comparison)

Italian crowds continue to drop, down 15% so far this season, to be around 21,500 (same as France.) so the gap is really narrowing fast and it can only really be described as very embarrassing for italian football


----------



## Neda Say

the eight stadiums home to the 1998 world cup had a lifting or a deeper make over. 
all, now account at leat 35000 seats, the problem is that only eight cities were concerned:
Paris: Parc des Princes - 48000 seats 
Marseille: Stade Vélodrome - 60000
Bordeaux: Chaband Delmas - 35000 (aka Parc Lescure)
Montpellier: La Mosson - 35000 (now playing in Ligue 2 french second division)
Toulouse: Municipal - 36000 (french little Wembley also great for rugby) 
Lens: Bollaert 42000
Lyon: Gerland 42000
Nantes: La Beaujoire 42000
St Etienne: Geoffroy Guichard - 37000 (aka Le Chaudron)
Plus St Denis: Stade de France of course 80000 seats (not used by Ligue 1)

All these numbers are not accurate more some stadium received screens and other stuffs modifying them a bit. So it makes 7 really good stadiums to watch good average games, my favorite is Toulouse for, it's just a beautiful stadium.

They are no wembley, Anfield or Old Trafford... But they are still pretty decent stadium! Absolutely nothing to be jealous about Italy for exemple. last year the ligue 1 had an average 21000 Which is good if you realise that the others stadium are: 
Ajaccio - 8000 seats, 
Sochaux - 20000 
Strasbourg - 29000 
Lille - 17000
Nice - 17000
Monaco - 18000
Auxerre - 22000
Metz - 28000
Rennes - 35000 (they just finished it last year) 

So 21500 not that bad at all if you take in consideration ligue 1 average seating capacity...


----------



## Neda Say

As to the mandatory away team sector in the stadium; it is between 500 hundreds for Ajaccio to 2000 for Marseille with an average of 15000. However if you look at this good picture from Breakwood... You have to give them seats, and also creat a fence and put some space between them and other fans (especially for Paris and Marseille don't hesitate to put some barbwire). So we loose a bit of capacity and when you look at the picture there's no more need to talk fans just don't travel with their team,except for Marseille and Lens.


----------



## cianobuckley

so with regard to ticket pricing and attendances the french can adopt either the english method more expensive tickets but slightly lower attendances or the german method huge attendance and cheap tickets. 

Personally i believe french football would benefit more from adopting a german style approach and increase the popularity of the league before eventually raising ticket prices closer to the english level


----------



## JimB

cianobuckley said:


> so with regard to ticket pricing and attendances the french can adopt *either the english method more expensive tickets but slightly lower attendances* or the german method huge attendance and cheap tickets.


It's not the English method, as such. That would be looking at it back to front.

English ticket prices are so high because there is such a big demand that clubs can afford to charge high ticket prices. The only reason why attendances in England are slightly smaller than in Germany is that, on average, Bundesliga stadiums are now much bigger than their Premiership counterparts. We should see a rise in attendances in the Premiership as and when new stadiums are built (eg Emirates) or old ones are redeveloped (eg Old Trafford) but, sadly, I doubt that we will see a concomitant reduction in ticket prices.

I guess that the task for French football is to discover which markets show most potential for growth. Could they attract many more poor, working class fans or is there a market for more middle class fans who expect better quality facilities and a higher level of product? Apologies for talking about the beautiful game in such crude business terminology!


----------



## Iain1974

bubomb said:


> No it wasn't. I'm not going through this again!! (although I will). Stop exaggerating. Championship crowds are very good, but stop trying to exaggerate -
> 
> 2004/2005 averages -
> 
> Italy - 25.472
> France - 21.392
> Championship - 17.410
> 
> Stop this nonsense about number of spectators a year. The Championship has 21% more games, so of course it will have a greater total per year. It does not mean it is more popular. If Serie A had 24 teams instead of 20 teams, then it would have higher totals than the Championship. Same goes for France. You cannot compare the total figures for a league with 380 games a year to one with 552 games a year!!
> 
> To compare these leagues, you would take the Italian total figure and multiply it by 552, then divide it by 380. This would give you a fair comparison. When you do this, Italy is first, then France, then the Championship.


It's not an exaggeration at all. Just another way of looking at the figures. The championship pulls in more spectators over a seaon than Serie A and La Liga. Not per game of course but more paying spectators is more paying spectators.


----------



## bubomb

Iain1974 said:


> It's not an exaggeration at all. Just another way of looking at the figures. The championship pulls in more spectators over a seaon than Serie A and La Liga. Not per game of course but more paying spectators is more paying spectators.


One league has 552 games, the other league has 380. You cannot compare total number of spectators.

We all know that Serie A has better crowds. You know it, I know it. Championship crowds are very good, but don't try and bend the truth.

According to your logic, the Championship is more popular that the World Cup Finals!!


----------



## Jutcho

Frederic Thiriez, the president of the French ligue, has declared that French clubs are 15 years behind the English ones when it comes to stadium, and I must say he's totally right. The reason, cities are owning stadium, not clubs which makes very difficult for clubs to invest in their ground. But from now on, Clubs could access the stock market, only if they owned their stadiums. We can expect to see more clubs shifting from renting to possess their ground in order to get extra money from the stock market (only Auxerre, Ajaccio and Lens (for 99 years) own their grounds).

Here is a very interesting link to all the new French stadium and how they've been or will be financed. It presents as well the English and German model in terms of stadium managment. It's in French btw.

http://www.footpro.fr/magazine/pdf/footpro14.pdf

On top of my mind here are all the new French stadium:

Nice (35,000) new one on a new location
Grenoble (25,000) new one build on the old one
Le Mans (25,000) new one on a new location
Lyon (55,000/60,000) new one on a new location
Marseille (80,000) extension of the existing one
Clermont Ferrand (35,000) extension of the existing one
Reims (around 24,000) new one build on the old one
Lille (the sized will be fixed according to the chosen location, but they want to build an ArenA like stadium of 55,000 seats)
Montpellier (20,000) for rugby club
Paris (20,000) for rugby club


----------



## Neda Say

Rising ticket prices is a bad idea, in the end you still want the best value for your money...The french championship is not the most spectacular one. Lowering prices is good but if you can't buy good player at the end of the season is no good either. building bigger stadium. Yes good idea where do you find the money.Cities were in charge for a long time and don't want that burden anymore. The easiest way for France to have newer stadium would be to welcome the next Europe Championship
and to choose 6 cities who were not involved in the world cup : It could be Grenoble, Strasbourg, Nice, Lille, Le Havre... and have these cities to build 40000+ mini stade de france 

French are right to build new stadium but I am sorry there's no point in building ridiculiously undersized stadiums... Grenoble as no doubt the crowd capacity to build at least A 35000 seats stadium extendable to 40000 and they are building a 22000 not 25000 stadium it's just retarded... 
How do you fundrase money with such a thing. Tickets money is the key to start building a club... especially in France where corporations are reluctant to invest heavy amount of money in sports... 
Besides Ligue 1 would be better off with only 18 or better 16 clubs with all the necessary structures: stadium, coaching staff, training center, marketing department, merchandising strategies... Look at Lens this is a 16000 Habitants city with more the 30000 season ticket holders, because the stadium is big enough they where able to attract Orange as main sponsor a few years ago.

If cities are planning new stadiums they should do them according to the finals goal of their clubs not just to build a stadium... By the way the new Montpellier rugby stadium will be 12000 seats plus another 3000 "standing positions".

Last point England and Italy are the exemple that stock market is not the solution to raise the money they want ... My point of view is that only Lyon can access it oncce the new stadium will be built, on the condition that they still do good in the championship and also on their merchandising activities which are now booming. Look at lasio the only reason they are still in serie A is that having them in serie B would create tremendous riots... Chelsea is ok thanks to Abramovitch, Manchester went out of the market because the Yankee got in... Are the others doing good not? so much!

As to comparing european attendences that is just unfair if you don't balance your results; the number of games per season, the number of teams per championship, size of the stadium... it's easy to say england or Italy as the best crowd, in this case I'll just take the north corean championship... You have six stadium above 100000 seats... My point is England has the first championship in Europe, followed by Spain, Germany, Italy and France... Best crowd!? If all stadium in scotland were like Celtic Park and Ibrox we would all shut up!


----------



## GNU

new ground for Nizza



















It will have a capacity of 32k


----------



## Kampflamm

Iain1974 said:


> It's not an exaggeration at all. Just another way of looking at the figures. The championship pulls in more spectators over a seaon than Serie A and La Liga. Not per game of course but more paying spectators is more paying spectators.


Sure, and if Luxembourg's first league had 10,000 games a year, it would boast the highest attendance figures of any European league.


----------



## Mekky II

Marseille stadium with 80 000 seats :










It's sad the PSG doesn't want to take Stade de France, there would be 2 stadiums of 80 000 seats in first french league, but it's not impossible that PSG changes its mind, and "offer" Parc des Princes to the rugby club Stade Français !

Also i am pretty sure Lille will built a stadium with a retractable roof like cardiff or amsterdam, it would be the first of this type in France


----------



## Neda Say

PSG will not go to SDF. They have a lease for the Parc des Princes they built their HQ on one side with restaurant, superstore conference center... Parc des Prince is nicer thant SDF which is too cold from my point of view... Besides although it's not so old they did not think of any concession shops - other than food corners when they built it - so the club would have to modify it anyway... Recently the club was thinking about a roof but it was to pricey 50 M euros... And they want to build luxury suite too

As to the Stade Francais rugby team they will have Jean Bouin rebuilt by 2012 according to the mayor Delanoe..with Lagardere involved in the project it will be a 20000 all seater entirely covered.

According to the last rumor lille new stadium would be an arena type stadium with 50000 seats and if lucky they would start building in 2007 it would be near Lille Airport


----------



## Iain1974

bubomb said:


> One league has 552 games, the other league has 380. You cannot compare total number of spectators.
> 
> We all know that Serie A has better crowds. You know it, I know it. Championship crowds are very good, but don't try and bend the truth.
> 
> According to your logic, the Championship is more popular that the World Cup Finals!!



Agreed. There's nothing wrong with anyone's mathematics.

If we take this season's figures and extrapolate then Serie A will attract 8.2M. The Championship will attract 9.5M.

Therefor the Championship will attract more paying spectators this season.

Serie A gets better crowds _per game_ 21,635 vs 17,296. Frankly there's very little in it.

The Championship is clearly not more popular than the World Cup. Your desperation is showing. I beleive the total WCQ campaign pulls in about 20M though I've no idea of the average I imagine is't below 10,000 due to the diversity and the huge number of minor nations who enter.

I think the 'Big 12' in college football (USA) pulls in an average of over 80,000 per game. Does this make it more popular than any other sport on the planet? Of course not.


----------



## Mekky II

Neda Say said:


> PSG will not go to SDF. They have a lease for the Parc des Princes they built their HQ on one side with restaurant, superstore conference center... Parc des Prince is nicer thant SDF which is too cold from my point of view... Besides although it's not so old they did not think of any concession shops - other than food corners when they built it - so the club would have to modify it anyway... Recently the club was thinking about a roof but it was to pricey 50 M euros... And they want to build luxury suite too
> 
> As to the Stade Francais rugby team they will have Jean Bouin rebuilt by 2012 according to the mayor Delanoe..with Lagardere involved in the project it will be a 20000 all seater entirely covered.
> 
> According to the last rumor lille new stadium would be an arena type stadium with 50000 seats and if lucky they would start building in 2007 it would be near Lille Airport


But if OM gets a 80 000 stadium, and OL a new modern stadium of 60 000, Parc des Princes will look ridiculous with its 50 000 seats, France is still a centralized country, PSG will not like to be overpassed by OM !... It's like if Manchester would try to built something bigger that the new wembley !...


----------



## Iain1974

Mekky II said:


> ... It's like if Manchester would try to built something bigger that the new wembley !...


I beleive that's pretty likely. Manchester United's next phase of construction is likely to involve both southern quadrants and the south stand giving a capacity of over 90,000.


----------



## bubomb

Iain1974 said:


> Agreed. There's nothing wrong with anyone's mathematics.
> 
> If we take this season's figures and extrapolate then Serie A will attract 8.2M. The Championship will attract 9.5M.
> 
> Therefor the Championship will attract more paying spectators this season.
> 
> Serie A gets better crowds _per game_ 21,635 vs 17,296. Frankly there's very little in it.
> 
> The Championship is clearly not more popular than the World Cup. Your desperation is showing. I beleive the total WCQ campaign pulls in about 20M though I've no idea of the average I imagine is't below 10,000 due to the diversity and the huge number of minor nations who enter.
> 
> I think the 'Big 12' in college football (USA) pulls in an average of over 80,000 per game. Does this make it more popular than any other sport on the planet? Of course not.


"World Cup Finals" was what I said, not 'World Cup campaign'

USA football is the most popular league in the world as it has the highest averages. Anybody with half a brain knows that you compare averages. Total number of spectators can only be compared if you have roughly the same number of games. As the other chap said, if Luxembourg's first league had 10,000 games a year, it would boast the highest attendance figures of any European league.

Thankfully, nearly every neutral on the board agrees Serie A is above the Championship in terms of popularity as they have a higher average. Only english 'fanboys' are going to say the Championship is more popular!!


----------



## Martuh

Mekky II said:


> But if OM gets a 80 000 stadium, and OL a new modern stadium of 60 000, Parc des Princes will look ridiculous with its 50 000 seats, France is still a centralized country, PSG will not like to be overpassed by OM !... It's like if Manchester would try to built something bigger that the new wembley !...


OM already has 60.000+ seats, so they overpassed PSG long time ago.


----------



## Neda Say

exact a long long time ago

Besides PSG could easily put another few thousands seats on the lower part of the stadium... They just don't have the money and also they have a huge fan problem.
Anyway as a Parisian born I don't really like SDF for football, it's great for rugby especially when scotish and irish fans are in town. But for football it's just cold...
Besides the psg is really at home in Parc des Princes... I wouldn't mind going there for Champions League games, if Paris was to one day get back in the big league. But at the moment it's unlikely this team has been in a huge rebuild process for the last 5 years and so far it looks like they aren't finished yet.
I hope that Lyon stadium will be more of a 60 something than a 50000...I want Lille to do us a nice covered arena SDF with a track for the athletic meeting. Lens will upgrade the main stands soon and they could reach the 50000too... Nice should just build the 40000 seats directly instead of doing just the 32000. I am pissed off at the Grenoble stadium.


----------



## kingdomca

bubomb said:


> "World Cup Finals" was what I said, not 'World Cup campaign'
> 
> USA football is the most popular league in the world as it has the highest averages. Anybody with half a brain knows that you compare averages. Total number of spectators can only be compared if you have roughly the same number of games. As the other chap said, if Luxembourg's first league had 10,000 games a year, it would boast the highest attendance figures of any European league.
> 
> Thankfully, nearly every neutral on the board agrees Serie A is above the Championship in terms of popularity as they have a higher average. Only english 'fanboys' are going to say the Championship is more popular!!


Average crowds are obviously more relevant than aggregate crowds but you can hardly use that to say that USA football is the most popular league in the world.

Anyway in your eagernes to put down the english league, you should probably remember that its actually amazing that the Italian top league is even being compared to the english second level... thats pretty shocking for italian football.


----------



## Iain1974

kingdomca said:


> its actually amazing that the Italian top league is even being compared to the english second level... thats pretty shocking for italian football.



It wasn't always like this though. The Italian top division used to lead in almost every category in the late 1980's and early 1990's.

The robustness of English crowds outside the top level is truly remarkable.

It might be interesting to look at League One compared to top flights as well. Shall we decide to look at averages or aggregates? :jk:


----------



## bubomb

kingdomca said:


> Average crowds are obviously more relevant than aggregate crowds but you can hardly use that to say that USA football is the most popular league in the world.
> 
> Anyway in your eagernes to put down the english league, you should probably remember that its actually amazing that the Italian top league is even being compared to the english second level... thats pretty shocking for italian football.


erm....you seem to be confused!! I said Championship crowds were superb in a number of my posts. I am simply pointing out that they are not quite as good as Italian crowds (because some people were stating that they were!!). 

Oh my dear 'Danish' chum - not everybody is out to get England you know!!

USA football is the the most popular league in the world - I don't like it myself, but you can't hide the facts!! Whether it is a fair to compare this league to others is a different matter (Although I suspect that If USA football played 34-38 games a year, it would still have by far the highest average crowds!).


----------



## Anthony

In comparaison (project/club)

Marseille:80000
Lyon:60000
Lille:55000
Paris:45000

Manchester:75000
Arsenal:60000
Liverpool:60000
Newcastle:52000


----------



## bubomb

Do the hardcore supporters of 'FC Nancy' go by the name of 'The Nancy Boys'?


----------



## Neda Say

lol hum no I don't remember hearinf that name ever... But I don't think they would mind


----------



## Neda Say

lol hum no I don't remember hearinf that name ever... But I don't think they would mind


----------



## 3tmk

Well to be honest I doubt PSG needs a bigger stadium at this point.
But if they do manage to get some momentum in the next few years and attendance rises, I think they should leave the Parc.
I'm an avid PSG fan, and as much as I liked going to the Parc, I find it ugly, from the inside-out. I prefer to see it destroyed, and they should rebuild a new modern stadium. But the problem is, as you mentioned, they built the offices outside, and the lounges, the restaurant, etc. and I doubt they want to tear it all down now.


----------



## titou

I really would love to see those figure actually accurate in futures expansion.

65000 for lyon is the less they can do (forget the removable roof)
60000 for lille seems very hudge for this club
50000 for lens seems necessary. lens has great fan base and working on the long term.

st etienne should also, due to their fan base, upgrade the facilities of their steidum in term of conform and seating numbers.

80000 for marseille is an absolute necessity I think.


I think bordeaux should also biuilt a new stadium. the acutal place is very outdated. the fans are far from action and no expansion is possible due to the 'historic monument" classification of the building.


----------



## antigr12

Anthony said:


> Paris
> 80000 Stade de France
> 54000 Parc des Princes - PSG - expansion
> 
> Lyon
> 65000 New OL Stadium - OL - new
> 42000 Gerland - LOU (rugby club)
> 
> Marseille
> 80000 Stade Vélodrome - expansion
> 
> Lille
> 60000 New LOSC Stadium - LOSC - new
> 25000 Villeneuve d'asques
> 
> Bordeaux
> 35000 Chaban Delmas - maybe a new stadium
> 
> Nice
> 33000 Stade du Ray - new
> 
> Lens
> 50000 Stade Bolleart - expansion
> 
> Nantes
> 38000 La Beaujoire
> 
> Other cities :
> Le Mans 25000 - new
> Troyes 25000
> Rennes 30000
> Strasbourg 30000
> Nancy 20000
> Metz 25000
> Auxerre 20000
> Grenoble 20000 - new (+ 10000 - expansion)
> Valenciennes 23000 - new
> Amiens 20000 - expansion
> Toulouse 35000
> Saint-Etienne 35000 - maybe a new expansion



sùr que les girondins ont besoin d'un nouveau stade mais çà a t'il dejà été evoqué par le club ces derniers tps d'en construire un autre ? les projets pour lyon et lille ( 40 à 50 pour lille pas 60 ) sont connus , pour marseille , gaudin est clairement un frein pour l'augmentation de capacité ( jarte aux prochaines muni ? ) , nancy veut aggrandir marcel picot à 30000 , mais pas d'infos sur bordeaux . Je doute de tte maniere qu'ils n'y aient jamais pensé vue le standing du club , les projets des autres clubs ainsi que la vetusté de lescure-chaban , un stade moderne de 45000 places serait parfait pour eux .


----------



## Neda Say

Expension in St Etienne and new stadium in bordeaux. I think that you are day dreaming Bordeaux is a good club but they struggle to fill up Lescure besides. I like Lescure it should get some touch up in terms of confort that's ityou can reshape the behind the goals area add a few rows alond sidelines but build a new stadium in Bordeaux nope bad idea. 
As for St Etienne it is a great club with fantastic history good fan base able to fill the stadium easily but would they have the money to expand and more importantly the space around the stadium itself. I think Lille should get something around 50000 seats. The city has enough potential for that and the club is well structured. Nice is making a big mistake with his 33000 seater they should have it directly to 42000.

Gerland will be downsized to fit the LOU rugby club better,but only if they are to access Top 14 rugby league.

There is one stadium that I would like to get bigger: the Stadium of Toulouse aka little Wembley.... I'd like it to have a deck all aroud the pitch not just for the main stand... It's a wonderfull stadium, Toulouse is a great city with huge potential. It would be great for the TFC and more importantly the Stade Toulousain rugby club
It's just a dream though.

Last thing the Velodrome 80000: adding a roof makes a lot sense, luxury suites for business dudes also. But to add 20000 seats for the fans, you only do that if you are sure to play Champions league every year. I have seen the stadium half empty on many occasions. I am pretty sure they can find the money for it easily that 's not the point. It sounds like a good idea but it maybe be a bad one.


----------



## Vilak

Neda say, I know that a 80.000 velodrome is not necessary and you are right about the average attendance and that most of time the stadium is not sold out (60.000 max actually i think). But I would Love it!!!!!!!!!

The stadium of toulouse is like bordeaux, it's classified historic monument. 
$It would be hard to ex^pand it as you can't cange the outside architecture (including the roof of course).
I don't know it there is enough height between the top of the stand and the roof to build a second ring of seats (as they did for the astrodome in houston).

50.000 seems a little bit too much for lille but i'm probably wrong so I won't argue anymore about it.

Yes st etienne have anough space to expand on 3 of the 4 stand (exactlly like the early 90's old trafford).
the fourth stand has no railways behind it but just a street :



and


----------



## titou

I don't know what really will happen.

I really hope the velodrome will get a roof and a possible but not necessary expansion of the seating.

Right now, the two clubs that really need to improve the seating are Lyon and Lille.
For the other team, it's the confort (roof, obstructed view, pitch view, seats design, stadium architecture) they needs to improve.

Parc des princes is perfect for PSG in all categories.

St etienne pics show you could double the capacity of the stadium with all this space around it but I won't it happen until france get the world cup or the euro wich is years years away from now.

It's sad the rugby world cup was not the opportunity to launch a new plan of stadiums renovation for all the choosen stadiums. football WC98 is 8 years past and it should have been cool, not to say necessary and undoubtfully cool!


----------



## Neda Say

thanks for the picture Vilak they are great ... I thought they finally build something around the stadium but obvisouly they did not so yes why not say a very hypothetical yes to this stadium expansion... Just add corners and reshape the stand might do it...
A derby Lyon-St etienne might be fun...

I can understand that people like the idea of the velodrome at 80 like San Siro close to Camp Nou and some other magical stadium but I can't help thinking OM is not stable enough to have a team to fill up this kind of huge vessel ...But for Chirst sake they had to a roof wind and rains are just terrible in this stadium...

I seriously think lille as the potential for a big stadium, they are economically healthy, stable in their result have a tremendous player development program a good staff and Lille habitants supporting them. Not a 60000 but sure a 50.

As for toulouse you're right the stadium is on the monument list, I was just day dreaming as I said. But this is a beautifull stadium It would be amazing to have deck there. There is not much space between the pitch and the roof but they have one deck on the main stand so technicaly it might be feasable to add a ring withouttouching the piece of art that the roof is. However they are no studies to prove my point. à

I am thinking about one stadium that I would just destroy and rebuild tell me if you agree la Meineau in Strasbourg, yuk this one needs to disapear


----------



## Vilak

It was a pleasure for the pix.

I don't think they can fill the corners at st etienne because of difference of height, deepth, angle and numbers of tiers but it might be possible.

I don't think la meineau in strasbourg is that ugly. It is surely not a beautiful stadium but I don't rate it as a bad stadium in term of pitch view and comfort.
I think we could add another ring to put the capacity to around 40/45.000 then built a new facade under the top of the new ring to hide the existing facade.


----------



## Vilak

La meinau :



and


----------



## Vilak

Lille are healthy you're right neda say but not because they have great income from merchandise, Tv (here I may be wrong cos' I don't know how the money is distributed) or tickets sales.
They are healthy but because they acquiered good players with low salaries and a genius in claude puel who made an united, competitive team of them.
Sometimes, they can have great income in term of transfert "indemnity" when they sell a player.
They do the best with what they have and it works well. they remind me Lyon at the middle of the 90's.

If they are able to remain a competitive team, to keep this behaviour, they may become a monster like aulas'OL in 6/10 years. 
Then, I must admit, a 50.000 seats stadium would be necessary and should be a great asset for them.
Do you agree?


----------



## Neda Say

I totally agree with you on that.
That's why Seydoux 's priority is to Keep Puel, He's a top notch coach. They can make a lot of money with a big stadium, Lille Metropole is French fourth biggest city...
Their finances are healthy thanks to what you mentioned... They have good structures, they do well in maketing.That's why I don't think that they should have a 35000 stadium...they must go directly to 50000+ minimum... the space is there right in the middle with Villeneuve d'Asq. I hope they won't do Nice mistake.


----------



## Vilak

From what I've seen, Lille stadium project doesn't have an empty space to future expension so building a 35.000 seats one and later wanting to improve it to a 50.000 ccapacity is indeed a mistake if the plan don't make easy a future extension. I think, with all going quick in today(s football that architects should been ordred to fullfill this objective : to make the stadium expandable with little cost.

I don't see it in the well known project :



and



To the opposite, I thnk that nice was smart. they don't know if have a superb stadium will attract more than 30.000 on a frequent basis. If they realise they can, they will expand at low cost. If they realise they can't, they will keep the stadium as it is and be sure that the stadium won't seems half empty (or half full as you want) on TV.


----------



## Neda Say

la Meinau looks not too bad but the seating conditions are from another era... Alought Strasbourg is going to ligue 2, they must improve that aspect: the fanzones are really bad and the seats have been here for decades they need to add some color and please not sky blue it looks old, ugly and dirty after five weeks of rain... 

As for Lille, the picture you're providing are not accurate anymore... new site...new stadium...new architecture... I hope the architect will grant them a rebate for this one. This stadium was using the old Grimon Prezjoris infrastructure... 

As for Nice you may have a point however... Everybody is going to have a 30000+ stadium now... You need something else to have a competitive edge on the mercatos and a 42000 seater is just that. At the end of the year you made more money on a few games than the other teams ... That money can help you to land one or two very good players...


----------



## Vilak

Didn't know this porject has been replaced.
Would be happy to have new project pix.

For Nice, you may be right, every ligue one team need a 30.000 seats stadium but I don't now if 10.000 more is tha ladder to future good time. it maybe; it maybe...

I don't know the infrastructure of la meinau so you are surely right.

I've heard that the first images of Lyon new stadium should be soon available. I'm very eager to see them.


----------



## Neda Say

There's no new pics on the Losc stadium cause no firm decision has been made regarding its site. Seydoux complained that the new stadium might take 3 to 5 years to be built cause they have to restart from ground zero. 

Regarding La Meinau, you can just go check the pics on rc strasbourg webiste there is a direct link from the lfp website www.lfp.fr... It's not pretty 

About nice stadium when you can look at tv money+merchandising+ ticket sales +sponsoring and then you look at who's doing what.

You just realise that big stadium goes with big time sponsor Lens: orange (for almost a decade), Paris: Opel then Thomson, Marseille: Neuf, Lyon Renault Trucks (for almost five years)... all the other clubs have to look for new sponsorship every one or two season. Not to hard to find but their amount of money is just not the same. 
Big market (ie:city)+big stadium=big sponsor and then potentially if everything is working you get championsleague... 

You'll say Lille is making me a liar of course but this is just how sport works ... 
If a 30000 seater becomes the rule then you have to look for something to make you stand out because if everybody has the same quality on the pitch the investors start looking for something else... Generally how many you can drain from people going to the stadium. What you can sell them... This is not a football issue this is pure business... There is no point building a new stadium in Munich...You can say what you want the Olympia Stadion was a monster when full and pitch view was great.

Seydoux went to Lille because it's a big city. Index Corp went to Grenoble for the same reason except that they are starting from way further. Aulas made his move cause he realised that Lyon was a big market for his own company and football is a great way to communicate. 


I am not really hopefull to see Auxerre, Metz or even Sochaux and Nancy Troyes being able to maintain their presence in ligue 1... What is now saving them is the quality of their player development programs... Bastia and Strasbourg had very good ones and it is no guarantee to stay in ligue 1...Money is no guarantee either...
But when you're Marseille big, you can have a shitty season, even go to ligue 2 and come back one year later with no money problem because big attendences saved your finances somehow.


----------



## Vilak

You're very logic.
Yes i like the olympia stadion in berlin but from marketing standpoint, a new stadium was necessary.

If there's a lot of thing to plan concerning Lille stadium, we'r years away to see it actually built.

From where does Aulas come from (I means, what kind of companies does he own)?

It seems all need to be bigger and bigger with actual football.


----------



## [email protected]

Neda Say said:


> You just realise that big stadium goes with big time sponsor Lens: orange (for almost a decade), Paris: Opel then Thomson, Marseille: Neuf, Lyon Renault Trucks (for almost five years)... all the other clubs have to look for new sponsorship every one or two season. Not to hard to find but their amount of money is just not the same.


Thomson is no more the sponsor of the PSG. New sponsor: Fly Emirates ?
Renault Trucks is no more the sponsor of the OL. New sponsor: Accor (Novotel and Ticket Restaurant).
Next year (07/08) after 3 years, Neuf telecom won't be the sponsor of the OM any more. We can't say that Khalifa Airways was a good investor...



Neda Say said:


> Big market (ie:city)+big stadium=big sponsor and then potentially if everything is working you get championsleague...


Please could you remind me which teams will play the final of the Champion's league, tomorrow ? And what are their sponsor ? 

Which ones do you prefer ?
FC Barcelona









Athletic Bilbao









Racing Santander









AS Nancy Lorraine


----------



## Metropolitan

Apparently PSG will never leave the Parc des Princes because the club is too tied with this stadium. However, I do believe that PSG needs a rival in Ligue 1, and that rival could easily feel up the Stade de France.


----------



## Neda Say

Don't forget another point, big stadium+big cities(markets)=big sponsors
Lens=Orange
Marseille= Neuf telecom
Paris= Thomson (Emirates)
Lyon= LG+Renault Trucks (Novotel)

and these are not petty deals ... the smallest one is over 5 million a season already and Lyon has 15M euros of sponsorship per season


----------



## Neda Say

Metropolitan : I think Sponsors come for a period of time. then they leave they have a plan and then they head out. Even if it turned out to be a nightmare Khalifa said it would bring 10M + to OM... Thomson was there for three season and still be if supporters didnot have such a bad image.... Renault Trucks has been with ol for nearly five years. I won't mention Orange (ex Ola and Lens) almost ten years now.

I am not keen on sponsors... but even spanish club are now negociating with big corp to get extra money... I don't like Nancy's shirt nor Bastia or even Lyon... I Think one main sponsor is enough and that you need to integrate it with style (you choose the perfect picture Nancy is doing it all wrong and these are all petty contract but they need it)

I love Barca and Atletic Bilbao they have an incredible fanbase... San Mames and Camp Nou allow them to not require sponsorship (even if Barca has been in pretty serious talk with Betandwin.com Beijing 2008... Bilbao has been reportedly talking to Euskaltel,or so I heard...) 
The reason they don't have sponsor on the shirt is that socios don't want it. Barca is owned by it's fans when you have 90000+ fans who have season ticket or buy pretty expensive ticketS for Barcelona games, you listen to what they say... 

Real has sponsor: Benq, Manchester has AIG Insurance, Bayern has one Telekom...Juve has (TAMOIL Lybian gas company nobody is judging it)
actually even Barca makes a bit of advertising for its partners: TV3 appears on the left sleeve. 

As for french football I think that ligue 1 should do it the same one it's done in the uk or in championsleague one sponsor and that's it... But clubs are going to cry if they can't have more than one sponsors because of the money they would loose and the disatisfaction of eventual sponsor... At the end of the day the club has to make its decision ... you make it slick like Lens or you transform players in human multibranded billboards


----------



## Metropolitan

Neda Say : Are you sure you were answering to me ? I'm sorry but I fail to see any link between your point and my post. 

Anyway, a second Parisian club could easily feel up the Stade de France and create a rivalry with the Paris SG. Knowing that the Stade de France is located in Saint-Denis when the Parc des Princes is located in the 16th arrondissement, it could fastly turn out as a rivalry between Paris and the Banlieue.


----------



## Neda Say

actually my last post was for Marco ... 

As for Aulas he ows a company called Cegid www.cegid.fr which is based in Lyon Cegid was never a main sponsor but for a long times Cegid logo appeared in the empty area behind the corners... Cegid was a small company and is now a european monster with more than 1500 employees.

In addition O2 is a proud sponsor of Arsenal...Even the Sevilla had Stevenson on its shirt... during the UEFA Cup Final

My turn to do some advertisement if you want to know who does what in sports marketing here is a good website not www.sportstrategies.com it's in french but I think you won't have any problem with that. it's a pay per view website with some free informations and you can browse title to get a glympse of what's the last rumor on the big deals in sports.

Just so you know even pro american league are now talking about allowing big corp to do shirt advertising... they 're not there yet but they are thinking... Football-soccer, is an industry of entertainment just as big brother and soon rugby will follow the same path... Stade Francais played in sdf to please it's fan, they made a huge bunch of euros by the same occasion. Stade Toulousain plays european and top championship games in Stadium Municipal because hey 36000 x 10 euros (price volontarly inacurate) represents what 360000 euros on one game while playing at ernest vallon for the same price 18000x 10... Imagine Marseille against Ajaccio a 60000 seater against a 10000 at let's say 15 euros for every ticket...


----------



## David Byrne

France's best manager


----------



## Neda Say

Don't complain about Le Guen yet he has 3 ligue 1 championship under is belt...


----------



## Uncle Chop Chop

Who's complaining?


----------



## Neda Say

Amazing Bordeaux will upgrade some parts of his stadium this year...

... the pitch will be changed over the summer for the rwc 2007 taking place next year


----------



## Vilak

Lescure is great for rugby.

I thing all those upgrade will be minium as the stadium is monument classified.

Barcelone is the opposite of most other club cause they don't need money, sponsors, to attract more fans or to have a bigger/more confortable stadium.

the futur of a footbal club resolve in financial health, a good team and a top noch stadium.

A second Ligue 1 club in PAris? people talk about it for years.
It's sure the rivalry PSG/POC (paris other club) would fill the stade de france for one match but it would take YEARS to have POC having more than an half empty stadium at every other game of the season.
SDF is expensive to use, remeber....


----------



## Uncle Chop Chop

The Stad de France looked primarily like a Rugby venue last night. The distance between the goals and the spectator stands behind them was too great for this stadium to be considered world leading. 

Was there perhaps temporary seating not in place, or is hosting football not a priority for this stadium?
eg 
1. Rugby
2. Athletics
3. Football


----------



## titou

SDF is a national stadium wisely made to host various event.
Of course, as football and rugby being the most popular "stadium sports", the building is mainly made for them but it can host athletics without downing the seating so we must regard it as a complete and almost perfect multisports venue.

Paris has enough with PSG. Please don't create a copycat of this trouble maker. A Paris/Banlieue rivalry would be create terrible violence as banlieues's people DON'T want to be called parisian. Ii would create violence on football games like bruxelle 85 
Whatever, a POC could not fill the SDF exept for games against marseille, lyon and of course PSG.


----------



## Vilak

Uncle Chop shop :
There is no temporary or removable seats in the SDF.
To convert the place from football to athetics, the lower tiers stand step back slighly (thanks to hydrolic engine), it leaves free the 5/10 meters necessary for the track.


----------



## Neda Say

I like SDF for rugby games it's great for track and field perfect for football... even national team not so great... maybe because most of the guys going to these games are dressed in suites and don't really chear most of the time...

Red Star would be I think the only club with a real identity able to fill a third of the seat... But this is not England... a second team would not survive. we had Matra Racing and PSG 20 years ago... Matra thrived then disapeared and PSG took over after struggling madly in his first seasons... basically untill Canal+ took over. There is just no rooms in Paris for a second club... I am not opposed to a club in the suburbs but they will need a strong identity to avoid french banlieu fancy riots before each game
Red Star almost manage to reach ligue 1 many years ago but now they play in what ? 9 th division


----------



## Neda Say

Except for the stadium already mentioned here is a list of the stadium of ligue 1 and 2 which, from my point of view, would need to be 
a) destroyed and rebuid: Ajaccio, Valencienne (it will be), Laval, Geugnon (in progress) Guingamp, Bastia
b) refurbished: Auxerre, Nancy, Creteil
c) expanded : Nantes, Bastia, Metz, Chateauroux...
give me your point of view.


----------



## 3tmk

Well personally I think Creteil will move up next season, that would be great.
In other news, I just read in lequipe.fr that Nice is considering an artificial turf for their stadium


----------



## Vilak

You're right neda say. Most of the stadiums of france should be renovated/rebuilt.

Concerning Nantes, I've, long time ago (circa 98 I think), heard about building uncovered stand behind the goal for a gain of 12.000 seats, like the sydney stadium for the olympic games.

Bastia stadium is simply horrible.


----------



## Bender

Bastia and Ajaccio are little villages. There "stadiums" belong to the amateur championship


----------



## Neda Say

there are villages yes but they still play in ligue 1 or 2... if they want to have a fair treatment I think they should improve their stadia... I am not talking 45000 madness if they could just complete what they have it would already be a big improvement...
Actually except for the fact that bastia stadium has never been completed I kind like it but they have to built the south side it's unbelievable that this piece of shit (I'm sorry)
stand are still there... Just to show some respect to the people who died there... they should do something


----------



## Neda Say

Nantes idea sounds interesting... I was looking at some pictures and rendering on bordeaux lescure... Couldn't they do what pdp is about to do ... digging and building behing the goal... They have not the same space but there is clearly enough room for something... Surprising about Nice the astro turf... I thought that Sochaux, Lens or Monaco would have one first... But it's not a bad idea an astro turf cost around 250000 euros an old fashion pithc the same but you have to change it regularly... so not a bad idea at all


----------



## Neda Say

3tmk ! By creteil moving up what do you mean... ligue 1?


----------



## Vilak

No Bordeaux can't.
There's no place left on the sides of the pitch :


----------



## 3tmk

Neda Say said:


> 3tmk ! By creteil moving up what do you mean... ligue 1?


Yes, they aren't the best team, but I think they can do it in the next few years.
At most they'll be one of those elevator teams, coming up just to come down, but it would be interesting to see a second IdF team for even a season


----------



## Neda Say

Well, Creteil in Ligue 1, interesting idea... But Ducvauchelle will need serious overhaul to be viable... I really don't know if it's possible to have two "parisian club" in ligue 1

We had Racing and PSG once but now... all different story, I which them all the best anyway... I would have really enjoyed Red Star in Ligue 1 so why not Creteil.


----------



## Neda Say

What about lowering the pitch just a bit and just extending the stands behind the goals?!


----------



## GNU

Some new Stadionwelt pics from Neuchatel


----------



## Neda Say

Neufchatel is building a great little stadium... But what is it doing in this thread... Switzerland championcship is also on the rise and it would deserve a thread of it's own


----------



## Vilak

NEDA SAY about bordeaux :
You're right, Rebuilding the stands behind the goal is the better option.
Concerning the lowering of the pitch, i don't think there's enough place beside the field to even if it is from 1 meter.
If the angle of the stand is (let's say) 33%, digging 1 meter would mean the stand would be 3 meters colser to the pitch and with the actual poor distance, it would break the security rules cos' I think it would be damn too close to the sideline if it don't enter the pitch surface.
What to do think?


----------



## skaP187

I don't know why, but I like the stands behind the goal (a little flat, so that is why I do not know why,) It is unique I guess. Just put an extra tire on the whole stadium and blow it up, jajaja! :cheers:


----------



## Neda Say

well I think you're right with security rules it can't be done... but there's still a lot of space behind the goald they can do something there maybe and extra 6000 seats if they reshape these zones so that would put Lescure at about 4200 (I still can't say chaban delmas) add more seat at the back would make the stand even flatter than they are now on the lower side.


----------



## Vilak

From what I've heard the pitchview in lescure (me too I never say chaban delmas) is not great on the lower seats.
The same thing applied to olympia stadion in Munich but there, the bayern could afford to block few ranges of seats, bordeaux can't.


----------



## Neda Say

would you have som pics of lescure mine are so crappy I can't get anything from it?!


----------



## Vilak

Here's what I have, no much.











If you have pix of the stade de france rejected projects, I would be very pleased to have them. thank you.


----------



## Neda Say

Great pics, thanks, sorry where I am, I don't have any picture. I am browsing the web all the time to get info
Concerning lescure improving seating will probably require to keep nohing else but the outside and roof superstructrure... and rebuild from the ground up both cop. 

If there's one thing I don't see in the future, it's bordeaux spending money on a new stadium... If owners want to improve seating capacity they will have to raise money themselve. 

However sidelines look real tight as you said behind goals are wide just enough.
My point is improving lescure seating will be a lot more expensive than PDP. Maybe 4000 extra seats with the best architect there is having a very steep higher stand and an extremely flat lower part... With a goal lines less then tree meters away from the fan. Fans would probably like it security specialist will hate it... DIstrict authority would be likely to say no. this expension would be a lot more expensive than pdp just because of all demolition work you would have to take care of before you even start... You can't blow anything up since Lescure is a monument. One crazy plan would be to raise the roof to the main stand heights... But I think that the roof itself is a monument due to its very particular and beatiful shaping.
I don't see this happening unless some crazy football crazy bordelais wants to waste 40M for an extra 4000 puting Lescure to just 40000... They would still be way behind Lyon, Marseille, Lens and Paris...


----------



## titou

overall, the bordeaux stadium is a classic stadium by french standarts.

I personnally don't think it is very beautiful but it has its caché.

No way to improve the capcity in my mind.

Bordeaux will have to make with what they have until they have the money to build a new stadium, wich is not for soon.

Too bad bez and chaban delmas 100.000 stadium project in the mid 80's never escaped the paper.


----------



## Neda Say

That was a ludicrous project... Besides if you want to buy a piece of land today in the greater bordeaux area be my guest... It would cost a fortune. Bordeaux never had the popultation to build such a thing and will probably never had... But I recognize Claude Bez silly touch... Second point bordeaux doesn't really have the local corporate support that Lyon enjoys...


----------



## titou

Of course it was en egomaniac idea but, as long as it is not my money at stake, it should have been fun.

A big, topnotch state of the art stadium always attract people although I admit it should have been sad and bad looking on TV to always have a 3/4 empty stadium but


----------



## Neda Say

Hey anybody anynews coming from the lille metropole stadium?
I think we can just stop dreaming of improving Lescure it's a dead end
Lille new stadium is more relevant to me


----------



## titou

Yes, if you have something new about lille stadium, let's talk about it for sure.


----------



## Vilak

The situation with lille stadium starts to piss me off.
One day it's ok and the next morning it's not...
I'm fed up with that.


----------



## Neda Say

If Lille metropole was clever they would make a clone of sdf without the third ring capacity 50000 with the track ideal for both the club and the meeting end of the story tear down the actual stadium built a new one on it 3 years of work and that's it 

No need to get all pissed off it's useless nothing in your power unless...


----------



## Neda Say

Hey here's the new date of delivery for Lille new stadium summer 2009


----------



## Vilak

Summer 2009?
So it's time to rush.
Do they finally have a written project or is everything yet to be though about?

The location is still scheduled to be the actual stadium grimonpres-jooris?


----------



## Neda Say

No new location is Villeneuve d'asq Parc... next to the actual stadium or on the actual site ... no architect mentioned so far... I think it's going to be a "hok" stadium since the delay is relay short. So far no rezonning area has been mentioned. 
right now the losc is focussing on Luchin training facility which should be completed by summer 2007


----------



## Neda Say

hey I was ready l'equipe on the web today and I found this: it apears to be Seydoux wish list for its new Villeneuve d'Asq stadium : (in french)

la communauté urbaine de Lille (LMCU) définira au mois d'octobre le cahier des charges. Nous aurons alors une meilleure vision, tout comme les collectivités, des délais de construction. Il est évident que, quand on veut bâtir un stade, on s'inspire de ce qui se fait le mieux. Notre ambition, c'est de construire un stade cinq étoiles selon les critères de l'UEFA. C'est-à-dire qu'il pourrait accueillir une finale de Ligue des Champions. Ce n'est pas démesuré par rapport à la taille de la métropole lilloise et à son potentiel. Il faudra également tenir compte des conditions climatiques. Le fait qu'il soit couvert, comme l'Arena d'Amsterdam, une enceinte proche de chez nous, nous paraît important, en particulier pour l'exploitation des équipements hors football.

One word: Ambitious


----------



## Vilak

ils ont pas peté les plombs là??????

5 star stadium (50.000 minimum....) with retractable roof?????

for a city like Lille, it's okay but due to french football situation...
oh I'm lost.....


----------



## Neda Say

Maybe he did but hey... for another two years lille is going to get a nice check from lfp and Canal+... enough to compensate for the only 17000 seats plus if lucky they will play in lens for Championsleague ... 3 games sold out 42000 seat 20 euros a ticket minimum good deal.

Half of the stadium is to be financed by Lille Metropole... another by private investment... I 'd rather have a city saying that they want to welcome a championsleague final and puting the money in it than a Nice way of doing things.
At least they have guts 
Go Losc Go

Besides I think that a roofed stadium is the best option lille has to build a convention center for cheap ... the stadium would be a pretty busy place not relying only on soccer games to make money ... wise call


----------



## Neda Say

Hum quite disturbing news Olivier Sadran TOULOUSE FC owner/chairman declared today that he was planning a new stadium within five to six years...
Knowing that toulouse already have a very descent 36000 seater. What is he thinking?
Toulouse is a booming still the club struggles to be consistent. 

I have nothing against it though... Toulouse would have a huge stadia
with ernest wallon 18000 seats, stadium municipal 36000 and this new stadium obvisouly bigger. knowing that it's useless to build a stadium which 25 % bigger this stadium would have a good 50000 seats.

I was hoping for a deck all around the stadium ... A new stadium instead why not after all


----------



## Vilak

Folie des grandeur?

I don't know what to think about toulouse....
Le stadium is a beautiful stadium and large enough for toulouse.

Not necessary to expand I think.

I would love toulouse to have a 50.000 seats stadium but it's not worth the price.

Perhaps every ligue 1 team will have its 50.000 seats stadium when lyon will finally start building its own....


----------



## Spanish Gabacho

Neda Say said:


> Yes it's true that the away team are never filling up the seat ... But unfortunately France is a little bigger than Holland and England... And our fans are just not sold on going to some games 700 km away... Especially in some stadiums i.e Lille, Strasbourg, Auxerre, Ajaccio, Nice, Metz are either too distant from most other city or have really crapy stadiums the palm goes to Ajaccio once again... 8000 seats unfinished and you have to take the Ferry or the plane to get there... Nice will have a brand new stadium within 3 years...Lille will wait probably a bit longer... Strasbourg's stadium needs a complete make over... From my point of view Marseille has a great stadium but when it rains ... Paris my dear hometown, has a good stadium, but terrible fans and uncommital ownership... Lens have the best crowd but the club doesn't have the same money than before... Toulouse and Rennes are getting there with 35000 seats available and pretty much no public yet ... Lyon has a 41000 seats stadium and has to drop 2000 seats to the away team for each home game ...make the count yourself it make 39000... Lyon are selling out most of their game but just like in Italie or Spain some teams aren't attractive enough for the people to get to Gerland...we don't have the same great fanatic attitude than you guys



False false and archi false

Auxerre-Troyes 60km
Metz-nancy-50 km
Nice-Monaco 18km
Lille-Lens 25km

the distant is small, you're bad in geography


For information Auxerre Stadium (Abbé Deschamps Stadium) have a capacity of 23 400 seats (and no 20 000) the Tennis Stand will be built in 3 our 4 years for a future capacity of 30,000 seats. It's suffisant for a small city like auxerre.

Auxerre is the only club proprietary of his stadium in feench league.


















































































































































The small stand is tennis stand, the stand will be built with loges and maybe restaurant. Actually the club built near the stadium the administration center of the club, a "boutique".

We will have Big TV in the stadium to see the score, the time etc.... and actually we have new publicitary system near the grass

A nice stadium for a nice club and a nice city


----------



## Bender

I am against the principle of having seats reserved for the visiting team, unless it is proven that they will be utilized. Most of the time, they are empty.


----------



## Bender

Neda Say said:


> Hum quite disturbing news Olivier Sadran TOULOUSE FC owner/chairman declared today that he was planning a new stadium within five to six years...


The problem in Toulouse is the rugby. A 36000-seater is more than enough for Toulouse but he probably wants a dedicated stadium


----------



## GNU

I think its about time that a propper 60k stadium is being built in France.
Even when the attendance figures are not so high.


----------



## Vilak

Yes checker but:

the only teams which could fill it are :
marseille (it's stadium is already 60k)
paris 
lens
nantes
lyon
Lille

But which city can afford it financially?

lyon can (but now values more confort and rentability than a huge capacity so expext a 55k dome rather than the 70k basic stadium wanted from the start by aulas)

Paris can (but is home at 48k parc des princes and will never move to a new stadium. From what we now, the maximum expansion that could be made is 54k) 

Marseille can (but it needs to build a real TEAM before expanding its ugly, windy, uncovered and out of credibility stadium to 80.000)


----------



## Bender

I thought Lens wanted to expand Bollaert?

If they "closed" the corners, how many seats would be added? 5000? Maybe a little more?


----------



## Spanish Gabacho

when you know martel, you can sure that the corner will be high-trubune for large seats.....i will say 5 000 because in a corner there are pc security only three corner are free...


----------



## GNU

Vilak said:


> lyon can (but now values more confort and rentability than a huge capacity so expext a 55k dome rather than the 70k basic stadium wanted from the start by aulas)


Well that sounds good. 
A 55k dome would be great.
Are the plans for a new stadium in Lens very advanced? When could they start with construction?


----------



## Vilak

Right now, Lens is forseeing the futur of the club with a huge improve of its stadium.
But MArtel want shops, restaurant and an upgrade in comfort at the top priority.

In it's actual configuration, the corner would be really difficult to fill because of difference of heigth and deepth of the stands :





There is also a railway problem as you can see on the first pics.


----------



## Bender

I don't think there are any advanced plans for Lens. It would probably be much easier for them if Lille was still in second league.


----------



## GNU

Thx for the info.
So I guess Itll still take them a bit until a new stadium can be built.


----------



## Neda Say

Hey guys just came back from vacation and just wanted to say that lens is not to build corners to improve the seating capacity. They have a more simple way to do it. they just going to overhaul their oldest stand. If you look at Vilak pictures you can see that the north stand isn't as high as the others. They are going to rebuild or just have a second level. And there you go with an extra 6000 seats for a second floor or a brand new stand with at least a 12000 seat capacity. NICE AND EASY 

Lens cant build four corners cause of the highway on one side rails on another one besides corner means more work to have the stand to be interconnected you need them to be leveled a bit which can prove tricky.


----------



## Phil

Bender said:


> I don't think there are any advanced plans for Lens. It would probably be much easier for them if Lille was still in second league.



There are plans, thanks o the Louvre Lens. However nothing will happen before rugby world cup.


----------



## Neda Say

Just to answer spanish gabacho

alse false and archi false
Auxerre-Troyes 60km
Metz-nancy-50 km
Nice-Monaco 18km
Lille-Lens 25km

the distance is small, you're bad in geography

I migth suck at geography however Paris, Marseille, Lens, Lyon, Bordeaux, Monaco Toulouse are not so close from each other... You can't say that you are taking your car for a 7 hours roadtrip just like you'd hop in your car for a 10 minutes drive.
The point is; I am not in favor of having a ridiculous number of seats reserved for fan from the visiting team. I 'm not against them travelling with their team. I am against having 2000 almost empty cause the visitors fan club was not able to send peoble down. the rule is just idiotic I better have a full stadium cheering is club than a 92% full stadium it just represents a waste of time and money.
I have nothing against smaller clubs, especially not Auxerre but the championship is more than four miscalled "derby" games


----------



## Vilak

it's seems a lot of expansions will be made AFTER the rugby world cup nut nothing had been done FOR the world cup.

but future looks bright :
parc des princes 54.000
velodrome 80.000
lyon 55/70.000
lens 50.000
lille 50.000
nice 32/40.000
toulouse 45/50.000

yes, it should be great if all those things happens


----------



## Neda Say

I' ll be sad to see toulouse stadium unused though it's one of the greates stadium this country has. It can't be demolish which is a good thing I guess stade Toulousain could have it full on a lot of games ... But then what about Ernest Wallon.

I have to point that some rugby club too are starting to think in their stadium
Toulouse has a 19000 seater
Clermont has a 20000 seater which they are expanding as we speak.
Montpellier is getting a brand new 12000 seater. I heard it might expand to 17000
Paris will have a 20000 seater before 2012. On the Jean Bouin site!!!!
Biarritz disapointed me with just another stand. I don't think aguilera exceeds 10000 right now.
Perpignan made the best the could do and are now having a 12000 seater 
Too bad these cities are the only big cities able to pay for new stadia

I hope pro indoor sport teams will one day have the same treatment. I had a look at the 2007 handball world cup in Germany I am dead jealous.


----------



## Neda Say

I stand corrected on Biarritz Aguilera Stadium capcity appears to be 13500. No precision on the number of actual seats though.


----------



## [email protected]

Neda Say said:


> I' ll be sad to see toulouse stadium unused though it's one of the greates stadium this country has. It can't be demolish which is a good thing I guess stade Toulousain could have it full on a lot of games ... But then what about Ernest Wallon.
> 
> I have to point that some rugby club too are starting to think in their stadium
> Toulouse has a 19000 seater
> Clermont has a 20000 seater which they are expanding as we speak.
> Montpellier is getting a brand new 12000 seater. I heard it might expand to 17000
> Paris will have a 20000 seater before 2012. On the Jean Bouin site!!!!
> Biarritz disapointed me with just another stand. I don't think aguilera exceeds 10000 right now.
> Perpignan made the best the could do and are now having a 12000 seater
> Too bad these cities are the only big cities able to pay for new stadia


Colombes: there is a project to rebuilt the Yves du Manoir stadium, 15000/20000 seats ...


----------



## Vilak

France is a country where there is a lot of talk.

I think we should focuse on projects that have chance to become reality in the near future.

I'm really disturbed that aulas has not yes presented some project so we could have pix of what he really wants and what he really think is the future stadiuum of its team.


----------



## Neda Say

there's no possibility to rush the process. We all have to wait till the city choose the spot on which the new stadium is to build. they 're down to two sites now and the response should be given this fall. I Think Aulas architects team need to evaluate the surronding before the unveil the design. I think this stadium will be areality by 2010


----------



## Neda Say

Hey. I found news regarding Lille stadia : Villeneuve d'Asq will receive a new roof covering the stadium stand integrally, giant screen, luxury and corporate suites. the capacity might decrease a little bit because of the suites but all in all more comfort for the fans. The city will spend 15 M euros on it. 
Some information regarding design and construction of the football dedicated new stadium are also available

Picture available here:
 

Funny they choose the design of the Beijing 2008 olympic stadium as an illustration.


----------



## Vilak

Great link and great infos!

So the grand stade de Lille had finally found its location.

For Lyon, I think it's time to decide what to do....


----------



## Neda Say

If they are to start in 2008 in Lille, they should not finish before late 2009 or early 2010.
I like Villeneuve d'asq new roof very classy from the sky. The cost of improvement in two years they spent roughly 21 M ... When you know that Caen, Sochaux spent the same kiind of money having a new stadium!


----------



## Neda Say

Focussing on league 1 we permanenetly oversee the project of some league two clubs.
Reims is getting a 22000 seater info available at :
http://www.stade-de-reims.com/index.php?p=stade

Le Havre has a plan well advanced on a 30000+ seater









you can go check it out on http://www.infoceane.com/hac/nouveau-stade/index.html 

if you speak french you can download the pdf file it's really well done. My only problem with and I am really just pickie: it's a HOK project even if this time the design look to be different from their last stadium. 

In theorie Bastia and Ajaccio have to upgrade their stadium before the end of the 2007-08 season ... All examption will come to and end by then. I'd like to see Furiani completed


----------



## Vilak

The second and last link don't work at the time I write this message.

Great news anyway for those two cities.


----------



## Neda Say

sorry about the second link it's obviously broken but you can just check it out very easily on the HAC website


----------



## Neda Say

sorry about the second link it's obviously broken but you can just check it out very easily on the HAC website


----------



## [email protected]

*New stadium in Grenoble (20,000)*

The city of Grenoble in the South-East of France is developing a new stadium. The modern facility which will provide a venue for football, rugby and other kinds of large-scale events will have a covered seating capacity of 20,000. It is built in the place of the previous and old stadium "Charles Berty" 

This new stadium will be used by the football second league team of Grenoble (GF38).
If needed the capacity of the stadium can be increased to 28,000 seats.

It will be finished in November 2007.























































With the extension:



















The old stadium "Charles Berty" built in 1936:

















For the moment the GF38 (football team) and the FCG (rugby team) use the "Stade Lesdiguieres" (14,000 seats):


















The works:


----------



## matherto

Grenoble is a beautiful place, the drive down through the Alps is great, and once you get there, the scenery is gorgeous. It has a great train station as well....

good to see this stadium is finally happening


----------



## skaP187

Nice new stadium, not bad!


----------



## CharlieP

[email protected] said:


>


That hardly seems like a fair contest, when one team has 23 players and the other only has 21


----------



## Neda Say

That stadium is the clone of the Amiens stadium's for a city like Grenoble it's nice but hopefully they will upgrade it one day at 30000 there's no way 20000 is enough to get to Ligue 1 (League 1) these days


----------



## [email protected]

This ranking is a "collector" :cucumber: :banana: epper: 










Ready to play, next year, in the First French League ? I hope it's not only a dream...


----------



## TEBC

thats great!! this stadium was the oppening ceremony of olympics realised?


----------



## [email protected]

tadeu said:


> thats great!! this stadium was the oppening ceremony of olympics realised?


What do you mean ? Are you asking if the old stadium "Charles Berty" was the place where the opening ceremony of the X Olympic Winter Games took place in 1968 ?

In that case, no !

The opening ceremony took place in the South of the city at the old airport (destroyed) thanks to a temporary structure of 60,000 seats.

The temporary structure of the Inaugural Stadium:









The arrival of the Olympic Flag:









The last carrier (Alain Calmat) of the Olympique flame:









The Olympic Flame burns in the cauldron:









The volunteers:









The French Patrol:


----------



## De Snor

nice , isn't GF38 not becoming a toy of Japanese investors ?
can you give me the link for the page you posted on Ligue2 s.v.p. ?


----------



## Neda Say

yes they are the toys of the Index corporation...Good for them big city they could draw a big crowd if they have the right stadium don't ask me if I like this one...


----------



## [email protected]

De Snor said:


> nice , isn't GF38 not becoming a toy of Japanese investors ?


Yes it can be a problem. 
When the new Japanese president of the GF38 came the first time in Grenoble, he said "Grenoble will win the Champion's league in the 5 years' time" !! With this kind of talks we can't say that he knows a lot about football... I hope I'm wrong.
Moreover it's also true when you see the story about the Japanese player Masashi Oguro... This player was imposed to the coach last year but he didn't want to come in Grenoble (in his mind it was not enough prestigious). Finally after 6 months he came but he was no more useful because the team was not built around him. So he leaved the club this month and signed with the Torino... 
After several months and a lot of errors, Japanese investors (through the president and the manager) let the coach and the technical manager to decide about technical stuffs... 
So I think, after this summer, investors have understood if they want to build a big team in Grenoble they have to trust on people who know and don't act like a child with a toy... They became realistic and may be that's why the GF38 has good results today. 




De Snor said:


> can you give me the link for the page you posted on Ligue2 s.v.p. ?


http://www.lfp.fr/ligue2/classement.asp
Be fast, I think this ranking won't be up to date next week...


----------



## [email protected]

Pictures of the last week-end:


----------



## [email protected]

double post


----------



## [email protected]

The stadium and its surroundings:


----------



## TEBC

[email protected] said:


> What do you mean ? Are you asking if the old stadium "Charles Berty" was the place where the opening ceremony of the X Olympic Winter Games took place in 1968 ?
> 
> In that case, no !
> 
> The opening ceremony took place in the South of the city at the old airport (destroyed) thanks to a temporary structure of 60,000 seats.
> 
> The temporary structure of the Inaugural Stadium:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The arrival of the Olympic Flag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last carrier (Alain Calmat) of the Olympique flame:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Olympic Flame burns in the cauldron:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The volunteers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The French Patrol:


yes, thanks


----------



## Neda Say

I'm not convinced with the stadium but put it in the old olympic cluster is genius... the next step should be to overhaul the Olympic arena and Grenoble would have an awsome stadia...well only after the expansion of the new stadium of course... 20000 in ligue 1 next year not bad but not great either especially with their weird and not so savvy owners. but I sure do like the stadium to be downtown in a Parc near other sports facility, is it far from the hockey arena ?


----------



## Vilak

thank you anyway for the links.

So few things have changed more since the last post.

-Marseille still plan to expand to 80.000 after 2007.
-Lille got green light for it's 50.000 five star retractable roof stadium dream.
-PSG owners now want to expand to 80.000 (rivalry with OM?).
-Lens look for someone to design renovation that would put the stadium to 60.000 and make it a complete business center (shops, shops and shops).

And Lyon fans still hope OL new stadium will be built before the 22nd century.....


----------



## 3tmk

When did they say anything about a 80.000 seat stadium for Paris?
I'm a psg fan and follow the day by day news but I don't remember anything about that.

Also, St Etienne has begun a project about a possible 50 to 60k seat stadium, on the grounds of some failed Casino hypermarket headquarters, or to completely destroy the chaudron.
But apparently it's very early, they're basically just looking into it


----------



## Vilak

We'll talk about PDP in it's topic.

concerning ST-Etienne, it would make fan upset to leave the chaudron.
I think a rebuilt of the stadium stand by stand (a la velodrome) should make everybody happy.

As a PSG fan, you must think that PSg is home at PDP and perhaps was against a moving to SDF.
That's surely the same thing with ASSE fans, they feel home at guichard and a moving to a new stadium would upset most of them by breaking with history.

60.000 seems a little bit to much for a team like st etienne. 
Of course they have a big support but 60.000 would be really hard to fullfill.
I know that if you look at what happen with topnoch stadiums built recently, 
a beautiful and comfortable stadium is a tool necessary now to make great teams.


----------



## Neda Say

What?! 80000 people in Pdp! Wait a minute, where was I? are they freakin insane! Paris-Marseille rivalry!? What does it have to do with it? 

Parc des princes has always been smaller than Velodrome, PSG not as "prestigious" as OM. Are they kiding us, they are stupid enough to do it and that would make two way too big stadium in Paris... Paris is no London. There's no way both stadium could be sustainable in the long term... PSG is struggling to fil the stadium up on most games, they play european games every now and then... and 80000 it's just a number to get UEFA 6 star ranking. Ridiculous!!!!

I hear some politicians in lille were not so assertive regarding the capacity of the future stadium... Lens going for 60... 55 would be more than enough but it's just my point of view. Saint Etienne destroying the chaudron! Sorry I won't be sad about that. Nice stadium is still blocked ... Are we serious about making new stadium in this country or is it just a joke cause locals election are coming in 2008 or 2009.


----------



## Vilak

You are pointing interesting views neda say.
I didn't though about politics, it may have something to do...

Absolutly, not a lot of team really need to upgrade the capacity of their stadium, they should concentrate on comfort.

the chaudron has an history, it's a centerpiece of the city. To see it detroyed would be sad.

Which teams really have enough money to built new stadium other that marseille or lyon?


----------



## Neda Say

I'm not so sure Marseille can find the money... Of course RLD can just pay up front but really what would it worth ; a 80000 giant never at full capacity if the team keeps having poor performances. Lens could take a huge debt and get is old stand rebuild but is it worth taking a risk that big. The stadium is 42000 they want it 60000. the city is only 16000 and the district not even 200000 people. Stuck between Lille and Valencienne. both cities sucking a bit of RCL fanbase without a doubt. 

The bill on clubs going public passed today and it's really time to be scared. Other than OL I don't see anyone and I mean anyone having what it takes to be able to go on the market and not bust within a year. I don't think Aulas is in a hurry to get his new stadium we are eager to see it but honestly he does have a 41000 seater even small it's still confortable more than Highbury was.
OL franchises generates good money and they've finished three or four financial exercises in the positive column ... No other club did that in france before in the last 10 years. 
Not Lille although doing rather good! Not Lens, nor Nantes, Bordeaux, and even less PSG, OM and ASM.

The two cities who really stadium are Nice and Lille and none of them is getting it ... Lille is apparently getting a stadium which features still remain unknown although it's been two years since Grimonprez-Joris II ate the dust.
Nice is having Idon't know what kind off doubt saying that the deal with carri spada (the building consortium) might not be legal in the end... In this case they only realised that almost a year after the choice of this consortium and surprizingly it's not a judge who realised it but the local prefect! 

Really all this stadium frenzy is partly due to the huge impact of the last world cup. Germany showed us the way it was done in terms of stadium while we over spent on one new stadium in 1998 and underspent on the others. 

Believe me if you wish, the time is playing on Aulas sides... Marseille and Bordeaux or Paris are never going to catch up.New stadium or not ... In the end this is what it's all about right winning the championship to get money from sponsors and champions league ranking to build a return on investment. So far the only team able to pull it out consistently is Lyon.

My pick they are winning it again this year they go on the market by season end if the situation is good (i.e a championship and possibly reaching the semis in champion'sleague) at that moment Aulas can ask for the price he wants on the market he should get aroung 90-100 000 000 euros and with that he should have LG or Accor paying another 80 for naming rights plus the city and district both going only 25, this is 200 right there! Oh wait a sec I forgot the private equity company and here is another 100 which makes 300! Weird that's what France paid to get the SDF. And guess what it would not cost a thing to Aulas if they can pull it that way. 

ps: Emirates paid a premium 160 for arsenal stadium to bear is name. Lyon is not yet at arsenal level, that's why I'm saying only 80, please also note that I'm leaving the region out of the deal too. 

It's so big and so easy it's not even funny


----------



## Neda Say

3tmk I have a request but I don't know if you have anyway to pull it
I know you're on the superpolis thread and I wondered a bit if you could do a rendering using your skills for the future Stade LG or Accor Parc located nearby Lyon. 

If anyone else can be my guest. 

Here's the deal, use a simple baseframe like emirates stadium and a skyscraper to try to get an idea or dream should I say of this new facility 

What do we know about it? well it should be something like that
55000 seater, conference center, hotel and restaurant, oh yes the probably biggest bunch of flat screens you've ever seen on either side of the Rhone. 

good luck


----------



## Neda Say

Official news
that's it decision has been made official on the new Lille grand stadium. Finally!! 

the result is a 50000 seater arena and not it's not a stadium but really an arena with retractable roof multipurpose (will they dare artificial turf)
cost and that's the important part 230 yes only 230 000 000 for a 50000 seater with a showroof. 4600 euros per seat. it's a good deal 

But don't get to hasty this stadium still has to pass a vote which will only take place on november 17.

Interesting fact: the club would have to pay 3M over the next 30 years i.e 90 000 000. The stadium relying on public and private funding ... Logically private equity would commit around 100-120 so if the club sign for 90 what's left to pay for the city????


----------



## CharlieP

Vilak said:


> thank you anyway for the links.
> 
> So few things have changed more since the last post.
> 
> -Marseille still plan to expand to 80.000 after 2007.
> -Lille got green light for it's 50.000 five star retractable roof stadium dream.
> -PSG owners now want to expand to 80.000 (rivalry with OM?).
> -Lens look for someone to design renovation that would put the stadium to 60.000 and make it a complete business center (shops, shops and shops).
> 
> And Lyon fans still hope OL new stadium will be built before the 22nd century.....


Why couldn't they have sorted out all these expansions *before* the Rugby World Cup?


----------



## Neda Say

Cause they're a big bunch of idiots or because they just don't care about rugby. None of the expansion is due to the rwc they're only wanted by football teams
who just don't care about rugby.


----------



## Vilak

Yes CharlieP, it's sad WCR will happen in the current landscape.
no effort had been made for this event.
Perhaps because the frenzie of stadium started to late to make it before the cup...
but I join neda say and say that also has to do with the fact politics don't believe in rugby as much as they believe in football.

Yes I heard in telefoot today that lille project is concrete.


----------



## eomer

Vilak said:


> -PSG owners now want to expand to 80.000 (rivalry with OM?).


Expending PdP up to 80k is not possible without destroying several building and even the peripherique. If PSG owner want to play in a 80 k stadium, they can use SdF.


----------



## [email protected]

No, the "Stade Lesdiguières" was a rugby stadium and will become again (after the end of construction of the "Stade d'Agglomération") a rugby stadium and will be use by the FCG (rugby team).

The GF38 (football team) use today the "Stade Lesdiguières" because the old stadium "Charles Berty" was insalubrious...


----------



## skaP187

Thanks for clearing that one up! back to the stadium of Lyon Football club. Any dwawings/planns?


----------



## Neda Say

Well we should see them poping up soon. but I'm expecting something like the emirates with a complete training center not too far from it and a big mall around it


----------



## Vilak

Two news (source from sport daily newspaper "l'équipe"'s interviews of respective president/owner) :


1-Lille has opted for the building of a 50/55.000 seats rectractable roof stadium finished for summer 2010 (they hope everything can be finished for summer 2009). Lille président told that Lille's actual lack of a decent stadium makes the club loose around 40 millions euros per year.


-Lens has opted for the renovation of the Felix Bollaert stadium. the future capacity is still unkown but their top priority is to have a RETRACTABLE ROOF!!!!!!! they will also build around the stadium a high-grade hotel and some shop. No deadline is yet known.


----------



## Neda Say

nice update. a roof on bollaert I guess it,s possible but it's not going to be cheap. And it won't get more people coming to the stadium!


----------



## 3tmk

How are they going to put a roof on Bollaert? They will need to destroy the current roof of the stands,and build around it, something like a San Siro IMO


----------



## Vilak

I don't know what the final project is for Lens but it's sure that to add a retractable roof, you have to completly renovate the stadium (to equalize the stands heights and complete the empty space betwwen them).
It should not be cheap......
Adding to this there will surely be a seating expansion, it should cost a lot of money.


----------



## Neda Say

Well I'm not really worried about money with Lens. It's a well structured club and they do have a good fan base. Even with bad season they make money and their President has no illusion to the current situation. He is rebuilding top to bottom. 

The assistance is still strong they still play UEFA Cup. Honestly they do have green lights everywhere. I' m sure whatever they do with Bollaert will be good cause of one thing this stadium will be full times and times again through thick and thin. right now they still have an edge and they are likely to keep it.

I think they will bring the lowest stand to the heigth of the three which are the same height. I don't think they will fill the corners the way we are expecting it!


----------



## Vilak

Lens owner owns a lot of real estate around the town so money is indeed not a problem.

the fact is that, as Lyon at its begining, they see things in long term and don't want, as marseille did in late 80's/early 90's, have everything right now.
their first goal is to have an attractive and performant tool in the stadium as the team is already one of the 5 top french clubs.
Once the tool (stadium) will be what they want, they will then built a very performant team but not like abramomafiaivitch did with shitsea, they will do it by regulary improving the team year bu year.


----------



## Bender

Vilak said:


> you have to completly renovate the stadium (to equalize the stands heights and complete the empty space betwwen them).
> It should not be cheap......
> Adding to this there will surely be a seating expansion, it should cost a lot of money.


If they "close" the corner stands, that will increase the capacity by maybe 10,000 seats. I don't think this would cost a lot of money. The roof is another problem but I am pretty sure you don't need to level the height stand unless it can't support the weight of the new roof.


----------



## Neda Say

Bender said:


> If they "close" the corner stands, that will increase the capacity by maybe 10,000 seats. I don't think this would cost a lot of money. The roof is another problem but I am pretty sure you don't need to level the height stand unless it can't support the weight of the new roof.


Close the corner would be technically more challenging than destroy,rebuild and level the oldest stand with the other three. The newest stands are already leveled. You're right anyway! They don't need to level the stands to put a roof but the old stand is the easy way to upgrade to get to the 50000 seats mark. If they want they can do it tomorrow, it's really no big deal. RC Lens is the legal guardian of Bollaert they have a 99 year lease. 

I think they want a new superstore complex in one of the corners and a panoramic restaurant in another with the new upscale hotel. This really is an exciting project and the RC Lens is extremely low profile about it. I like that.


----------



## Vilak

There's a lot of things to do in Felix Bolaert to reach owner's goal.
I hope it will be awesome, Lens fans deserve it.


----------



## Neda Say

Hot News in french (read below) Let me summarise first. 

Lille might be a little closer to finally getting a place to play. Please remember this city should have had a new stadium for four years now. So please even if this might sound pretty official since it is indeed official. 

What we know 50000 seats arena with roof date of delivery 2010 (in theory).Budget appears to be still undecided. Some politcal hiccups, right winger are saying 300 to 400 M. Local government 230, green party disagrees with the funding plan. Anyway the only thing for sure: no rendering before a year or so since no decision will be made before then.

YES, THE ONLY PIECE OF RELEVANT NEWS IN THIS IS THAT LILLE IS NOT GETTING ANYTHING DONE TO HAVE A STADIUM BUILT ANYTIME SOON.

here's the article from Associated Press dated from November 17 (french) 

définitif du financement de son Grand stade
ven 17 nov, 22h04

LILLE (AP) - Le conseil de communauté urbaine de Lille (Nord), qui s'est réuni vendredi soir, a choisi d'avancer à petits pas vers le vote définitif de la délibération qui prévoit de doter le Lille Olympique Sporting Club (LOSC) d'un stade multifonctionnel couvert de 50.000 places d'ici décembre 2010.

Le club, actuellement 2e de Ligue 1 de football professionnel, ne sera fixé qu'en novembre 2007 sur les dimensions définitives du nouvel équipement, bâti sur un terrain situé sur les communes de Villeneuve-d'Ascq et de Lezennes, près de Lille.

Ce n'est pas une surprise, la communauté urbaine de Lille a approuvé à plus de 78% des conseillers le principe d'un contrat de partenariat entre des fonds publics et des investisseurs privés pour le financement de la construction et l'exploitation d'un stade multifonctionnel.

Mais paradoxalement, l'assemblée ne s'est pas engagée sur la hauteur du financement dont dépend le projet. La part payée par la collectivité a fait débat dans l'assemblée présidée par le sénateur socialiste Pierre Mauroy.

L'équipement coûterait 230 millions d'euros à la collectivité sur une période de 27 ans, selon les services de la communauté urbaine. Mais beaucoup plus d'argent, selon les opposants à ce projet jugé "excessif". "Entre 300 à 400 millions d'euros", selon l'UDF, qui préfère un stade de 40.000 places non couvert. "Entre 350 et 486 millions d'euros", selon les Verts qui dénoncent le partenariat public-privé (PPP) comme "une arnaque libérale".

Le choix du constructeur-exploitant du stade n'aura lieu qu'après une période de douze mois au cours de laquelle va s'engager des discussions autour de différents projets.

Lors du dernier conseil, la communauté urbaine avait également repoussé une première fois le vote. C'est donc un nouveau rebondissement dans le feuilleton du nouveau stade de Lille dont l'équipe de Ligue 1 doit être équipé depuis début 2003.

"C'est une étape supplémentaire mais j'ai entendu ce soir des choses paradoxales", a déclaré avec une certaine résignation Xavier Thuilot, le directeur général délégué du LOSC à la sortie du conseil de communauté. "Il ne faudra pas trop charger la barque du LOSC", a-t-il ajouté à propos de la convention liant le club à la collectivité qui n'a pas été votée vendredi soir.

Le club de football propose une redevance annuelle révisable d'un million d'euros et une part variable de 20% sur les recettes de billetterie. "C'est 20 fois supérieur à ce qui existe dans les autres clubs ", a souligné le directeur délégué du LOSC.

Le club lillois évolue depuis mai 2004 au Stadium Nord à Villeneuve d'Ascq, près de Lille, dans un stade ne respectant plus les normes européennes. AP 3/8

lep/pyr


WHAT A BUNCH OF IDIOTS!!!!


----------



## Vilak

This is a terrible news for LOSC long term project....
You have financial problems.
you have location problems.
You have size divergeances.
You have environment problems.
What a mess!!!!

Hope Lens one's will be done in shorter time.


----------



## Neda Say

weird news on sportstrategies.com today:
Nouveau stade : le projet de l'OL avance

Le projet du nouveau stade de l’Olympique Lyonnais prend forme. Selon l'hebdomadaire Le Point, le coût de la nouvelle enceinte du quintuple champion de France devrait s’élever à 150 M€. (I heard 500M!!!!!!)

Sponsor maillot de l’OL pour 9 M€ annuels via ses marques Novotel et Ticket Restaurant, le groupe Accor devrait participer à la construction et à la gestion des structures d’hébergement prévues dans ce complexe comprenant le stade, un centre d’entraînement, un musée, un centre de fitness, une piscine et un centre commercial. Ce qui démontre la qualité de la relation entre le club et son partenaire et les opportunités de business qu’Accor entrevoit avec la construction de cet « OL Land ».

Ancien sponsor maillot de l'OL, le coréen LG est lui pressenti pour acquérir les droits de naming du nouveau stade moyennant 5 M€ annuels. (generally these deals are for 5 to 10 years so that would only be 50M i.e peanuts)


----------



## Vilak

Good!
But i really think 150 M.€ can be a correct figure.
I'd rather put my money for 250/400 M.


----------



## Neda Say

another stadium to be out of the picture... In Nice this time. I've expected this news for a long time now. After Lille it's Nice turn to look rididculous on the international stage I'm not even mentionning the hundreds of job lost in this affair and the money lost by the developer, the architect. 
My point of view on this once again somebody (from city hall) got greedy and once again local politics are bringing this cool project to the ground. Congratulations guys you're doing a wonderfull work!!! 


here's the news posted today on Football 365 (Groupe Sporever) (in french)

Nice : Le stade mal parti
Rédaction Football365 - vendredi 08 décembre 2006 - 14h18
Le commissaire du gouvernement a requis vendredi devant le tribunal administratif de Nice l'annulation du contrat passé entre la ville et un groupement d'entreprises pour la construction du futur grand stade niçois. Le recours introduit au début de l'été par le préfet des Alpes-Maritimes et un conseiller municipal socialiste contre la légalité de la délégation de service public (DSP) était pour la première fois examiné sur le fond par la justice administrative. Le sénateur-maire UMP de Nice Jacques Peyrat avait sélectionné fin 2005 le groupement Cari-Spada pour la construction et l'exploitation du stade de 32.826 places qui devait être livré fin 2007, en remplacement de l'actuelle structure non conforme à la réglementation. Les travaux qui devaient commencer en août, ont été suspendus par un référé du tribunal administratif de Nice confirmé par la cour administrative d'appel de Marseille le 6 octobre.

Parmi les arguments du préfet contestant la légalité du contrat, le commissaire du gouvernement n'a retenu que le point portant sur les prix pratiqués pour les ventes de billets du futur stade. Le Code général des collectivités locales prévoit en effet que « la convention stipule les tarifs à la charge des usagers. » Or le contrat signé par la ville de Nice avec la société Cari-Spada prévoit que chaque année, c'est le conseil municipal qui fixera par délibération les tarifs pratiqués au stade.

La ville de Nice a tenté de faire valoir qu'elle avait prévu un « encadrement » des tarifs mais que les fixer strictement était « irréaliste » compte tenu de la variabilité dans le temps d'un certain nombre d'éléments. Des arguments jugés insuffisants par le commissaire du gouvernement selon lequel « rien n'empêche au contrat de fixer des tarifs et de prévoir leur révision », en fonction des évolutions de coûts. « Cette illégalité vicie l'ensemble du contrat », a-t-il conclu. Il a cependant rejeté tous les autres motifs du recours, notamment ceux arguant d'une modification du cahier des charges en cours de procédure entraînant une rupture d'égalité entre les candidats. Des soupçons sur le respect de ce principe d'égalité avaient entraîné fin septembre l'ouverture d'une enquête préliminaire du parquet de Nice pour « favoritisme » concernant les conditions d'attribution du marché.
La ville de Nice a annoncé à l'audience qu'elle ne fera pas appel de la décision du tribunal administratif, mise en délibéré. Une annulation du marché retardera le projet de trois ans minimum mais le stade se fera à l'endroit prévu, a-t-elle ajouté.

PS: I am not connected in anyway to any news agency or website.
Please don't use this news without mentionning the copyright


----------



## [email protected]

This Friday:


----------



## Calvin W

Nice clean design. Any North American team would kill for something as simple and elegant as this.


----------



## [email protected]

They are puting up the roof...


----------



## [email protected]

Update














































http://www.la-metro.org/fr/travaux/travaux_stade.htm


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Neda Say

When are they supposed to be done?


----------



## [email protected]

First page of this thread (http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=9901118&postcount=1)


> It will be finished in November 2007.


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## De Snor

Nice stadium for a team that plays in the Ligue 2...


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]

Yesterday:



























http://www.la-metro.org/fr/travaux/travaux_stade.htm


----------



## [email protected]

Yesterday:


----------



## [email protected]

05/10/2007


----------



## [email protected]

05/17/2007


----------



## Gecko1989

nice I like the steal roof this is looking to be a nice stadium.


----------



## Neda Say

Sweet but certainly not as fast as I expected it to get built.


----------



## [email protected]

Neda Say said:


> Sweet but certainly not as fast as I expected it to get built.


What did you expect ?
For the moment delays are only due to appeals from opponents...


----------



## Neda Say

Opponents what opponent? 
What are they opposing and why?


----------



## [email protected]

Neda Say said:


> Opponents what opponent?
> What are they opposing and why?

























































In French
http://ecocitoyenwebsite.ifrance.com/16.htm
http://www.monde-solidaire.org/spip/article.php3?id_article=1246
http://www.sosparcpaulmistral.org/


----------



## skaP187

I liked this stadium from the beginning and it is getting better and better!!!


----------



## Vilak

Nothing new for about 6 months, things must start to shake up if France really want the Euro 2016 organization.


----------



## Vilak

I've written that Lyon new stadium built would begin in early 2007.
We're in late June and still nothing has started.


----------



## Neda Say

Hey Vilak, so you 're not having this thread to die, I see 
Well Lyon is in no hurry, Nothing will be announced before october but a little bird told me that things are progressing nicely behind the curtains so expect something quite dramatic when it all unfolds. 

Lille is in a standstill, same in Nice, Paris and Marseille! Lens is dealing with on the field issues but no doubt Guy Roux joining the club might be a push forward.

In other terms Lyon has no reason to rush things so why would they the stadium is to be available for mid 2010 anyway. Ain't no rush!


----------



## [email protected]

June 2007:


----------



## lpioe

Nice little stadium, thanks for the updates [email protected]


----------



## Benjuk

[email protected] said:


>


Oh, the poor little trees... Genius, sit in a tree and a multi-million Euro project will be cancelled mid-way through... Do these people have a clue?


----------



## [email protected]

July 2007


----------



## NeilF

*Rugby World Cup 2007 - France*

*Pools:*



*Pool A*

England, South Africa, Samoa, USA, Tonga 

*Pool B*
Australia, Wales, Fiji, Canada, Japan 

*Pool C*
New Zealand, Scotland, Italy, Romania, Portugal 

*Pool D*
France, Ireland, Argentina, Georgia, Namibia 



*Schedule:*

*7 September:*
France v Argentina, Stade de France, St Denis, Pool D (2000 BST) 

*8 September:*
England v USA, Lens, Pool A (1700 BST)
Australia v Japan, Lyon, Pool B (1445 BST)
New Zealand v Italy, Marseille, Pool C (1245 BST) 

*9 September:*
Ireland v Namibia, Bordeaux, Pool D (1900 BST)
Wales v Canada, Nantes, Pool B (1300 BST)
South Africa v Samoa, Parc des Princes, Paris, Pool A (1500 BST)
Scotland v Portugal, St Etienne, Pool C (1700 BST) 

*11 September:*
Argentina v Georgia, Lyon, Pool D (1900 BST) 

*12 September:*
Italy v Romania, Marseille, Pool C (1900 BST)
USA v Tonga, Montpellier, Pool A (1300 BST)
Japan v Fiji, Toulouse, Pool B (1700 BST) 

*14 September:*
England v South Africa, Stade de France, Pool A (2000 BST) 

*15 September:*
Ireland v Georgia, Bordeaux, Pool D (2000 BST)
Wales v Australia, Cardiff, Pool B (1400 BST)
New Zealand v Portugal, Lyon, Pool C (1200 BST) 

*16 September:*
Fiji v Canada, Cardiff, Pool B (1300 BST)
Samoa v Tonga, Montpellier, Pool A (1500 BST)
France v Namibia, Toulouse, Pool D (2000 BST) 

*18 September:*
Scotland v Romania, Edinburgh, Pool C (2000 BST) 

*19 September:*
Italy v Portugal, Parc des Princes, Pool C (1900 BST) 
*
20 September:*
Wales v Japan, Cardiff, Pool B (2000 BST) 
*
21 September:*
France v Ireland, Stade de France, Pool D (2000 BST) 

*22 September:*
South Africa v Tonga, Lens, Pool A (1300 BST)
Argentina v Namibia, Marseille, Pool D (2000 BST)
England v Samoa, Nantes, Pool A (1500 BST) 

*23 September:*
Scotland v New Zealand, Edinburgh, Pool C (1600 BST)
Australia v Fiji, Montpellier, Pool B (1330 BST) 

*25 September:*
Canada v Japan, Bordeaux, Pool B (1700 BST)
Romania v Portugal, Toulouse, Pool C (1900 BST) 

*26 September:*
Georgia v Namibia, Lens, Pool D (1700 BST)
Samoa v USA, St Etienne, Pool A (1900 BST) 

*28 September:*
England v Tonga, Parc des Princes, Pool A (2000 BST) 

*29 September:*
Australia v Canada, Bordeaux, Pool B (1400 BST)
Wales v Fiji, Nantes, Pool B (1600 BST)
Scotland v Italy, St Etienne, Pool C (2000 BST)
New Zealand v Romania, Toulouse, Pool C (1200 BST) 

*30 September:*
France v Georgia, Marseille, Pool D (1400 BST)
South Africa v USA, Montpellier, Pool A (1900 BST)
Ireland v Argentina, Parc des Princes, Pool D (1600 BST) 
*
6 October:*
QF1: W Pool B v RU Pool A, Marseille (1400 BST)
QF2: W Pool C v RU Pool D, Cardiff (2000 BST) 

*7 October:*
QF3: W Pool A v RU Pool B, Marseille (1400 BST)
QF4: W Pool D v RU Pool C, Stade de France (2000 BST) 

*13 October:*
SF1: W QF1 v W QF2, Stade de France (2000 BST) 

*14 October:*
SF2: W QF3 v W QF4, Stade de France (2000 BST) 

*19 October:*
3rd place play-off, Parc des Princes (2000 BST) 

*20 October:*
Final, Stade de France (2000 BST) 



*Locations and Stadia:*

Bordeaux - Stade Chaban-Delmas, 34,440


























Cardiff - Millennium Stadium, 73,350


























Edinburgh - Murrayfield - 67,800


























Lens - Stade Félix-Bollaert - 41,400


























Lyon - Stade Gerland, 41,100


























Marseilles - Le Velodrome, 59,500


























Montpellier - Stade Mosson, 33,650



























Nantes - La Beaujoire, 38,100


























Paris - Parc Des Princes - 47,870


























Saint-Denis - Stade de France, 80,000


























Saint-Etienne - Stade Geoffroy-Guichard, 35,650


























Toulouse - The Municipal Stadium, 35,700


----------



## Wezza

Are there matches being held in Wales & Scotland as well?


----------



## 3tmk

yes I'm confused too as to why there are matches being played outside of France :?


----------



## NeilF

It seems to be a tradition when played in the Northern Hemisphere to use stadia in other nations. In a way, it's a good thing for local support, with Scotland playing in Edinburgh and Wales in Cardiff. It also allows for stadia with much larger capacities to be used. The last RWC in the Northern Hemisphere was Wales in 1999, which used grounds all around the UK and France. Sadly, some of these were places that only held 8,000 to 15,000, so it's nice to see that the smallest stadia in France are holding upwards of 35,000. You can take any RWC in the Northern Hemisphere to mean that it's "hosted" by the stated union and that the final will be in that country. Frankly, I think, although I may be wrong, that two stadia outside of the host union's country is the closest the Northern Hemisphere has come to having a rugby world cup held in one country. It's also the first time that non-rugby specific stadia have been used in such abundance; again, for example, in 1999, I believe that Hampden Park was the only non-rugby specific stadium used.


----------



## gorgu

NeilF said:


> It seems to be a tradition when played in the Northern Hemisphere to use stadia in other nations. In a way, it's a good thing for local support, with Scotland playing in Edinburgh and Wales in Cardiff. It also allows for stadia with much larger capacities to be used. The last RWC in the Northern Hemisphere was Wales in 1999, which used grounds all around the UK and France. Sadly, some of these were places that only held 8,000 to 15,000, so it's nice to see that the smallest stadia in France are holding upwards of 35,000. You can take any RWC in the Northern Hemisphere to mean that it's "hosted" by the stated union and that the final will be in that country. Frankly, I think, although I may be wrong, that two stadia outside of the host union's country is the closest the Northern Hemisphere has come to having a rugby world cup held in one country. It's also the first time that non-rugby specific stadia have been used in such abundance; again, for example, in 1999, I believe that Hampden Park was the only non-rugby specific stadium used.


Neil you are very correct, after NZ hold theirs I think Japan should be given the chance, then it should be a joint Ireland and Scottish World Cup, doing this would mean that the world cupos would have been the the following countries:

Australia / New Zealand 1987
UK and France (England hosted the Finals) 1991
South Africa 1995
Wales 1999
Australia 2003
France 2007
New Zealand 2011
Japan 2015
Scotland / Ireland 2019
Italy 2023

WOuld mean ALL of the worlds rugby playing nations had had a world cup, actually I might swap Japan with either Italy of Scotland / Ireland, that way it would be Asia Pacific - Europe - Asia - Europe.

What do you reckon?


----------



## spud

games are being held in wales & scotland because the french "bought" their vote when bidding for the world cup.....a case of vote for us and we'll give you some games.....simple really


----------



## NeilF

The way the game seems to be developing there, I think China may be a more worthy candidate for the World Cup than Japan. In terms of the potential development for the game in China, as opposed to its partially developed state in Japan, a World Cup there could do great things. Japan deserve it for their contribution to the sport over the years but if the IRB wish to develop the game beyond the traditional areas of strength, then this is the sort of thing it needs to be looking to do; Argentina are really the only team flying the banner outside of the 6 Nations and Tri-Nations.

I'd like to see the Americas getting a rugby world cup at some point as well. Both Canada and USA are places where the sport could really develop, as on some level at least, the interest is certainly there. At present, it seems the competition is hosted by a very small spread of nations, especially given the inter-country spread that the tournament takes on. I think it's about time the IRB started to use the RWC as a show-piece of rugby and as a means to develop the game around the world, rather than it's current form, which is all about the quarter finals and beyond, since, for the most part, the group stages are a formality. That said, the group with Argentina, France and Ireland will be a bloody exciting group to watch.

The Rugby World Cup should be used as an attempt to give the sport a global impetus, but at the moment is only used to preach to the converted. Over the next while, I think the RWC should probably go:

2007 - France
2011 - New Zealand
2015 - Canada or USA
2019 - China
2023 - Italy and Spain
2027 - Argentina
2031 - Wales and/or Ireland and/or Scotland
2035 - South Africa


----------



## Lostboy

Terribly disorganised when it is in so many nations and so spread out. I think from now on they should limit it to two nations with a preference for it being held in one. It isn't as if many large stadiums are required.


----------



## Durbsboi

When Wales had it in 99, Twikenham & Stadia Denis were used as well


----------



## NeilF

Stadia outside of Wales used in the 1999 Rugby World Cup:

Stade De France, Saint-Denis, France (80,000)
Twickenham, London, England (then 75,000)
Murrayfield, Edinburgh, Scotland (67,800)
Hampden Park, Glasgow, Scotland (52,500)
Lansdowne Road, Dublin, Republic of Ireland (49,300)
Stade Félix Bollaert, Lens, France (41,800)
Parc Lescure, Bordeaux, France (34,327)
McAlpine Stadium, Huddersfield, England (28,000)
Stade de Toulouse, Toulouse, France (27,000)
Stade de la Méditerranée, Béziers, France (25,000)
Ashton Gate, Bristol, England (21,500)
Welford Road, Leicester, England (16,500)
Thomond Park, Limerick, Republic of Ireland (13,500)
Ravenhill, Belfast, Northern Ireland (12,500)
Netherdale, Galashiels, Scotland (6,000)

In fact, if I am correct, there were only three stadia in Wales that were used for Wales' Rugby World Cup; Stadey Park in Llanelli, Racecourse Ground in Wrexham and the Millennium Stadium in Cardiff. Ironically, four Welsh stadia were used in the English hosted 1991 Rugby World Cup.

In comparison to that, this coming world cup has little spread at all.


----------



## CharlieP

spud said:


> games are being held in wales & scotland because the french "bought" their vote when bidding for the world cup.....a case of vote for us and we'll give you some games.....simple really


Exactly. It was a straight shoot-out between England and France to host this World Cup - England wanted to host all the games, whereas France gave Ireland, Scotland and Wales the promise of hosting some games. Ireland gave up their games as Lansdowne Road needed to be redeveloped, and at one point Scotland were going to surrender theirs for financial reasons.

The sad thing is, France didn't need to ***** themselves out, as they won the contest at a canter. The best World Cups to date have had a single host - South Africa in 1995 and Australia in 2003.



Lostboy said:


> It isn't as if many large stadiums are required.


I disagree - plenty of games will be sold out, including all of England's and France's and probably New Zealand's with the exception of Scotland.


----------



## [email protected]

Update


----------



## Vilak

should be cool when completed!


----------



## [email protected]

September 2007




























http://www.la-metro.org/fr/travaux/travaux_stade.htm


----------



## [email protected]

From the sky...


----------



## Neda Say

looking good, a bit squarish and funny it doesn't look much bigger than the Palais des Sport (sports hall) right left to it.


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Neda Say

Uh is it ready?
It looks ready!


----------



## Neda Say

If they deck it in a near future which I think was the plan will they second deck it on every side or will they just second deck one side of it!? Besides I don't see nearly enough executives and corporate suites!


----------



## eMKay

Looks great, I like it a lot. Very simple and clean. And your tram tracks with the grass remind me of my time in Montpellier.


----------



## lpioe

Looks great.
When will the first L2 game be played there?


----------



## [email protected]

Neda Say said:


> Uh is it ready?
> It looks ready!


Nearly, they have to put the 2 screens (7x3m)...



Neda Say said:


> If they deck it in a near future which I think was the plan will they second deck it on every side or will they just second deck one side of it!? Besides I don't see nearly enough executives and corporate suites!


I don't know exactly but I think they will put the second over 3 stands.
There are 16 suites and 16 others can be built later...


----------



## [email protected]

lpioe said:


> Looks great.
> When will the first L2 game be played there?


Firstly it was for the game Grenoble-Angers the 11th of January but actually it should be for the game Grenoble-Clermont the 15th of February.


----------



## Neda Say

Thanks for the news [email protected]! That's not enough executive suites for a city like Grenoble with the strong presence of blue chip companies in the area!


----------



## eMKay

Neda Say said:


> Thanks for the news [email protected]! That's not enough executive suites for a city like Grenoble with the strong presence of blue chip companies in the area!


Maybe it is though, it's the 2nd league right? I'm pretty ignorant of French leagues but if it's anything like MLB here, we have a AAA baseball team (AAA is our "2nd" league, one step below MLB) (Buffalo Bisons) with a stadium of similar size and also 16 suites. It is one of the largest in AAA baseball. Buffalo is quite a bit larger than Grenoble though (about double the population).


----------



## [email protected]

I would like to add that even if the first game will be the 15th of February, I think it will be, another day, an official inauguration with a part, a concert... 
Moreover in February it will be the 40th birthday of the X Olympic Winter Games.
An finally, it will a rugby game: France-England "junior" the 22th of February...


----------



## lpioe

eMKay said:


> Maybe it is though, it's the 2nd league right? I'm pretty ignorant of French leagues but if it's anything like MLB here, we have a AAA baseball team (AAA is our "2nd" league, one step below MLB) (Buffalo Bisons) with a stadium of similar size and also 16 suites. It is one of the largest in AAA baseball. Buffalo is quite a bit larger than Grenoble though (about double the population).


The difference is that there is a relegation system in european football leagues and the goal of Grenoble is surely to ascend to the first division. They are currently only one point away from a place that secures the promotion.


----------



## Neda Say

eMKay said:


> Maybe it is though, it's the 2nd league right? I'm pretty ignorant of French leagues but if it's anything like MLB here, we have a AAA baseball team (AAA is our "2nd" league, one step below MLB) (Buffalo Bisons) with a stadium of similar size and also 16 suites. It is one of the largest in AAA baseball. Buffalo is quite a bit larger than Grenoble though (about double the population).


Well you're right it is a league two team but they are well positioned to get to Ligue One next year. Considering that they'll only have 20000 seats to bank on and a big japanese sponsor who is right now knocking at every major business located in the area. They really need more suites! Otherwise they'll just end up in Ligue two again in two year's time!


----------



## eMKay

lpioe said:


> The difference is that there is a relegation system in european football leagues and the goal of Grenoble is surely to ascend to the first division. They are currently only one point away from a place that secures the promotion.


I see, well in that case maybe it doesn't have enough suites


----------



## [email protected]

Neda Say said:


> They really need more suites!


Do you have exact informations to compare or it's only your "feeling" ?

Grenoble-GF38 L2, Stade des Alpes: 20 000 seats, 16 suites.
Grenoble-GF38 L1, Stade des Alpes: potentialy 28 000 seats, 32 suites.

SM Caen L1, Stade Michel d'Ornano, 21 500 seats, 30 suites.
FC Sochaux L1, Stade Bonal: 20 000 seats, 26 suites.
AS Nancy L1, Stade Marcel Picot, 20 000 seats, ?? suites.
Troyes-ESTAC L2, Stade de l'Aube, 22 000 seats, ?? suites.
AS Sedan L2, Stade Louis Dugauguez, 23 000 seats, ?? suites.

...

If you have the answers, it would be fine...


----------



## Neda Say

[email protected] said:


> Do you have exact informations to compare or it's only your "feeling" ?
> 
> Grenoble-GF38 L2, Stade des Alpes: 20 000 seats, 16 suites.
> Grenoble-GF38 L1, Stade des Alpes: potentialy 28 000 seats, 32 suites.
> 
> SM Caen L1, Stade Michel d'Ornano, 21 500 seats, 30 suites.
> FC Sochaux L1, Stade Bonal: 20 000 seats, 26 suites.
> AS Nancy L1, Stade Marcel Picot, 20 000 seats, ?? suites.
> Troyes-ESTAC L2, Stade de l'Aube, 22 000 seats, ?? suites.
> AS Sedan L2, Stade Louis Dugauguez, 23 000 seats, ?? suites.
> 
> ...
> 
> If you have the answers, it would be fine...



Right now I don't have figures to give you in France! But you make a pretty good point in favor of more suites yourself, they all have the same capacity! However Grenoble as a way more interesting business area with a lot more companies able and probably willing to buy or rent a suite. 16 is not sufficient, 32 is fine (if/when they get build - next year?). Capacity under 32000 doesn't guarantee anything in L1. Teams have to create added value through different products. Sportively you can finish the year in the top 5 or the bottom 3 just the same and since you're not making a big difference based on ticket sales you rely almost entirely on sponsoring and players sales. Having more suites comes into play then! Correctly priced, valued and marketed they can boost your budget a lot! The more you got the better it is! You can use them on matchday or as seminar rooms the other days... Your stadium becomes a business place where you can actually make some deals! It is a big plus for your corporate club and to treat some fans too! I lived in Montreal and Vancouver for years and went to Canadiens and Canucks games, My company had a corporate suites in GM Place, it was sweet! I've never seen any suite empty! Same thing in England even underrated teams can pack them up! 

The future OL land will have a sh*tload of them on two floors just because there's so much demand! Ok OL is pretty much in another dimension but look at Lille because of their inept stadium they are on their way back to L2.
Their stadium is to small and cannot compensate everything with sponsor and players sales, not enough merchandizing generated and not enough corporate support created cause they had nothing but crappy seat. I know the situation of this club is completely different and the stadium is not as modern. But at 20000 if Grenoble qualifies for L1 they'll need all the money they can get to just maintain their head of the water.


----------



## lorevi

*New or u/c little stadium in france*

*Monptellier *
Tenant: Monptellier Rugby Club (league 1 Rugby)
Name: Stade Yves du manoir
Arch: Philippe Cervantes, Philippe Bonon et Gilles Gal
Finish in sept 2007
Capacity: 12750 with 392 private VIP box, 370 VIP seats and 65 media seats



*Reims*
Tenant: Stade de reims (league 2 soccer)
Name: Auguste Delaune II
Arch:Michel Remon
Cost: 54M€
Completed in sept 2008
Capacity: 22000 





*Dijon*
Tenantijon FC Côte d'Or (league 2 soccer)
Name:Stade Gaston Gérard
Arch:Michel Remon
Completed by end of 2009 for the first part 
Capacity: 22000



*Calais*
Tenant: Calais RUFC (league 3 soccer)
Name:Stade Gaston Gérard
Cost: 22M€
Arch:Cabinet Paulin-Mariotti
Capacity: 12500
Completed by sept 2008



*Ajaccio*
Tenant: Ac Ajaccio (league 2 soccer)
Name:Stade Francois Coty
Cost: 9.5M€
Arch:Cabinet Paulin-Mariotti
Capacity: 13500
Completed by end 2008


----------



## lorevi

*little stadium project in france*

*Le Mans*
Tenant: MUC 72 (league 1 soccer)
Name: MMA Arena First naming in france for 1M€ per year
Arch:Bernard Huet
Cost: 70M€
Completed in end 2010 
Capacity: 25000 



*Valenciennes*
Tenant: Valenciennes FC (league 1 soccer)
Name: Stade Nungesser II
Arch:Cabinet Scau
Cost: 55M€
Completed in end 2009
Capacity: 23000
Seems to be a little Allianz arena with the same exterior panel


----------



## lpioe

Didn't know there are so many stadium projects in France.
I really like the one in Montpellier. Do you have more renders of it lorevi?


----------



## lorevi

More renders of Monptellier








More info:http://fr.structurae.de/structures/data/index.cfm?id=s0027815

Others project in france

*Lyon* new 60000 stadium, renders are in an another post, hope for 2010/2011

*Lille* new stadium 50000/55000 cover arena (first in the country) first renders are hope for march and stadium complete for end of 2011.

*Nice* new stadium 32000, the work stopped last year could re-beginning this year if the problem between the mayor and administration is closed.not sure at all.


----------



## lorevi

:clown: But it will not be the last,my english is so poor.


Perhaps these:







But not this:



Correct me if i'm wrong


----------



## Chimaera

So the stands are named after famous rugby venues?


----------



## lorevi

Yes the stands are named after famous rugby venues, 
The stadium served as place of training of XV of Australia during the World cup 2007 
It carry the name of a big french player of 1920s (Yves du Manoir)
The stadium entered functioning in the beginning of October, 2007 by the first match of the top 14.

And is not only one stadium but the first rugby complex in our country with:
A clubhouse reserved for the resident club, welcoming the administrative structure of the club and a brewery restoring of 200 place settings
Structures VIP, changing rooms and reception rooms for the partner companies. A training center which assures the vocational and sports training of the future players.
A 500 places stadium for the training of the first team and the competitions of regional category. 
Two grounds, for the training of the schools of rugby, opened to the schools of the district for any sports activities.





There is many new project in Turkey, if they are all at the same level as that of Kayseri in a few years the tour of stadiums in Turkey will be very beautiful.
And Turkey will be a very serious candidate for the euro 2016.


----------



## [email protected]

Update









First official game in one month... :banana:


----------



## michał_

[email protected] said:


> Update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First official game in one month... :banana:


is it exactly one month?


----------



## [email protected]

No it's on Friday, February 15th...


----------



## Neda Say

Looking good!


----------



## Axelferis

*FRANCE New Arena.*

Lyon:

60000 seats Ol land video
http://www.olweb.fr/index.php?lng=fr&a=37372&pid=103002







Marseille 80500 seats:



Lille 50000 seats:



Lens 50000 seats:







Le mans : MMArena 25000 seats



Valenciennes Nungesser 2: 
23000 seats / scheduled 2009


----------



## Axelferis

...


----------



## damti

WOWWWWWWWWWW,a stadia BOOM in France,finally!!!!!!!


----------



## Axelferis

New projects for Lens and Lille

-Lille: i described it on another topic dedicated (55000 seats ,retractable roof and field)

-Lens wil have their Felix bollaert remade and upgrade from 42000 seats to 56000 seats also with retracttable roof) 

Pics are coming next days!!!


----------



## Vilak

There is already a thread about french stadiums/projects/expansion.
Its called "french Football on the rise" (Look at it, its full of pix).
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=318820

New OL stadium also has its own thread
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=15503454

as have marseille's velodrome
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=401601

Paris Parc des princes 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=344153

and Grenoble new stadium
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=392406

Anyway, thank you for the pix and the videos.


----------



## Vilak

Axelferis said:


> New projects for Lens and Lille
> 
> -Lille: i described it on another topic dedicated (55000 seats ,retractable roof and field)
> 
> -Lens wil have their Felix bollaert remade and upgrade from 42000 seats to 56000 seats also with retracttable roof)
> 
> Pics are coming next days!!!


I didn't know Gervais Martel (Lens boss and mybe owner, I don't know) was such ambitious.
We have heard numerous time him talking about upgrading Felix Bolaert and we all knew the roof was serious but I didn't expected such an expension in seating because he told so many time his top priority was to build a business center with shop and first class hotel around the stadium.
Whatever, I'm delighted he want to add 14.000 seat.
Thanx for the info, Axelferis!!!!


----------



## lpioe

These are stadiums, not arenas (even if they have 'arena' in their name).

Do you have renders of the exterior of Valenciennes stadium in higher resolution? It looks quite interesting.


----------



## Vilak

lpioe said:


> These are stadiums, not arenas (even if they have 'arena' in their name).QUOTE]
> 
> Arena, stadium, bowl, whatever.
> It's always interesting to talk about those things.


----------



## Neda Say

You should add the new August Delaumne in Reims soon to be 20000 seats and in French L2


----------



## Axelferis

In the case of Lens and lille we can use the term of Arena because of their roof retractable.

@ Vilak-> we'll see pic of lens soon too. He decided such an extension because there te new "Louvre project " in lens in 2009 , that's why he wants to transform Felix bollaert in a " Lens Land " with hotels and attractions!

The cost is 100 million euros. ( a tribune will be destroyed and remade more taller, new angle tribunes will be made to close he stadium)


----------



## lorevi

There is already some renders of these projects in "new stadium and arena developements.

There is a financial problems with the stadium in Le Mans.
The costs of this stadium rise from 55 M€ to 80 M€.


----------



## dudu24

Does Lyon plan to crash Gerland? Shame... i always liked that stadium for some reason


----------



## Neda Say

dudu24 said:


> Does Lyon plan to crash Gerland? Shame... i always liked that stadium for some reason


No Gerland will remain! It will just be downsized to 30000 seats and be offered to the local rugby team aka "LOU"!


----------



## Vilak

Neday say, does building new stadiums does cost much more than upgrading existing stadium?
You've said numerous time than it was not necesserally so but I would like to add more to this.


----------



## Neda Say

Depends how heavy is your renovation the only examples I have are either canadian or american and they were priceyrefurbishment! When it comes to a extensive renovation. When dealing with touch ups (standing are converted seating area) it can be pretty cheap as long as you don't have to go down to some ground work.

Building on an empty peace of land doesn't require demolition and prepwork (check for ground contamination etc,etc, etc) Depending on how heavy will be your new structure too and elaborated features. You always have to consider undoing what you've done and this is always time and money consuming and it can be tricky as well. 

This is why in Montreal the Big O is pretty much left to itself. It was deemed to expansive to renovate and almost equally as expensive to destroy due to its conception.

It also depends on the cost of real estate in the area of the stadium.Expanding/Rebuilding Highbury on its current ground would have been a lot more expensive than what Arsenal paid to get The Emirates of the ground. 

On a third point you also have to think about new guidelines and ruleset when building or renovating stadium. Imagine that you have to get PDP to be 100% compliant for use by disabled people, it's completely possible but it's pricey. In this case you prefer to build something new somewhere nearby just because looking for solutions is a tricky business to upgrade an old stadium.


----------



## Vilak

Thanks neda say!
Soon we'll elect new mayors in France.
As always, in Marseille, the expansion of the Velodrome will be a subject thrown inside the middle of the campaign so you can be sure something will be decided soon.
And i think the same may happen in other cities...


----------



## Axelferis

Renovation of velodrome is the eternal illusion , sorry Vilak. But if euro 2016 takes places somewhere than france, yo can say "adios" to exansion..


----------



## Axelferis

Lille winner project kay:


----------



## bumdingo

For one of the worlds foremost countries France doesn't have a great stadium / arena infrastructure


----------



## Axelferis

Video here!!!

http://www.loscwebtv.fr/?r=1,1,,2,258





Opened:




Closed:







Basketball Transformation:





The basketball,handball,Volleyball ground is under the grass!!!





loundges:


perspectives:


----------



## Neda Say

Axelferis said:


> Renovation of velodrome is the eternal illusion , sorry Vilak. But if euro 2016 takes places somewhere than france, yo can say "adios" to exansion..


Shuuuuut, even if it's true don't sweat it!


----------



## Axelferis

then you have lens now:

The actual Felix Bollaert in Lens (France) will be upgrade! 
Actual capacity is 42000 seats
New capacity: 50000 seats.
Architect: Pierre Ferret (the one who make the new Lille stadium)
cost: 100 million euros
scheduled -> 2010


----------



## Neda Say

Any news about Nice's stadium I lost track of this one!


----------



## Neda Say

Ok, is it ready now?????


----------



## Vilak

We'll bid for Euro2016, Laporte wants it.
Let's hope we'll get it.
As I said in a other topic, with a bid including all the expansions we are talking about it would be:
two 80.000 stadiums (SDF & Marseille)
one 60.000 stadium (Lyon)
three over 50.000 stadium (PDP, Lille, Lens).
And about an half dozen 30/45.000 stadium 
Sounds cool isn't it?.

Note :
It would be a perfect opportunity to upgrade St-etienne. 
Toulouse would also have a new stadium built (Don't Know why they want one, their "Stadium" is great) and Bordeaux... well, it's bordeaux...


----------



## Axelferis

everybody wants a stadium..but in the case of non organization of euro 2016??
Marseille mayor gaudin said 150 milliions euros for expansion of velodrome is too high !
He said the public-private financement is possible but he doesn't want to construct near the velodromehotels and offices???!! hno:
I think marseille expansion will be ever this eternal dream 

Bordeaux a very very nice city with an awful sadium!
Toulouse just need to upgrade their stadium!


----------



## Vilak

Axelferis said:


> everybody wants a stadium..but in the case of non organization of euro 2016??
> Bordeaux a very very nice city with an awful sadium!
> Toulouse just need to upgrade their stadium!


In the case we don't get it (Euro 2016) things will be very difficult for Marseille. Perhaps they'll just cover it and it will be the end of the story with no possible further expansion of the capacity.

We agree about Toulouse, it should be interesting to here about the reason of them wanting a new one.


----------



## Axelferis

France awakening!! cool :cheers:


----------



## Axelferis

i guess they want more suites like everywhere in europe! But toulouse president is a little strange!

he wants to be the "other Aulas" :bash:


----------



## Vilak

Axelferis said:


> i guess they want more suites like everywhere in europe! But toulouse president is a little strange!
> 
> he wants to be the "other Aulas" :bash:


Thanks for the info.

As far as the "Stadium" is concerned, The fact it is a "classified" monumenr imply that you can't touch JUST THE EXTERIOR but I don't think it concerns the interior of the building, someone had more knowledge about this?

If I'm right, I think they can add seats and boxes by building a second ring of seats, there is enough place between the end of top of the first ring and the top of the wall EXACTLY like they did for the Houston Astrodome. 

For the 98 world cup they built a thin part of this second ring so why not continue to close it? You could add the boxes between the two rings :











What do you think?


----------



## Axelferis

of course!! they can win 10000 seats like this! it is now 30000 andthey can pass to 40000!

i always notice this fact! And their stadium is the main time empty for matches! except when lyon , marseille come.


----------



## Neda Say

Hey I submitted this idea first I think! so don't steal it! :baeh3:

However there are a few problems to expand the stadium this way!
You can't keep it open during renovation, no any part of it! They would need to phase work in at least 3 step to be able to play in that stadium while it undergoes the expansion.

The opposite side can be done very easily and should had between 3 and 5000 extra seats. the corners might had a little less than that.

And when I say easily, mark my words, I mean easily within the protected monuments scheme of things. Which means not that easily and under constant supervision from city council and ministry of culture and the impossibility to touch the facade in anyway ; this is where the problem is. The stadium is on a small island near the city core and you cannot build anything else on the island due to rezonning right now: no hotel, no superstore, no restaurant, no business centre...


----------



## Axelferis

indeed no restaurant,no business is not what clubs want today!

Every project nowadays is alongside projetcs of offce and business things!

Toulouse needs then another project but who will finance it??? :bash:

French clubs haven't money enough to support project like in the rest of Europe!

Gaudin is criyng just to put 150 millions euros in Velodrome!


----------



## [email protected]

Interactive visit of the stadium. 
Enter your e-mail address and load ("Téléchargez !") the file...
http://www.gf38.fr/fr/visite-3d-du-stade-des-alpes.19.0.0.0.html


----------



## Axelferis

i don't want to give any email :rant:

could someone encode the video on youtube or dailymation?
it would be more easy!


----------



## lpioe

Axelferis said:


> i don't want to give any email :rant:
> 
> could someone encode the video on youtube or dailymation?
> it would be more easy!


They don't check the email adress, you can just type in something random.
Unfortunately its not a simple vid but a programm you have to install


----------



## Neda Say

Can't do it, somebody didn't tell their IT guru that some internet users were not pc geeks, I have a mac!


----------



## canarywondergod

Neda Say said:


> Can't do it, somebody didn't tell their IT guru that some internet users where not pc geeks, I have a mac!


in the same boat mate, so can someone post it please!


----------



## Neda Say

Axelferis said:


> indeed no restaurant,no business is not what clubs want today!
> 
> Every project nowadays is alongside projetcs of offce and business things!
> 
> Toulouse needs then another project but who will finance it??? :bash:
> 
> French clubs haven't money enough to support project like in the rest of Europe!
> 
> Gaudin is criyng just to put 150 millions euros in Velodrome!


Actually I understand the guy! OM would have a better management, they would make money and would be able to finance the roof on their own. With 150 M you can have a new stadium built! Marseilles doesn't the 80000 goliath expansion give the fans a roof modernize it give it a comfort touch. That should do it. You can rezone the neighborhood to get some money back right away. Get a mortgage and finance it. Of course RLD won't do it cause he want to sell the damn thing and again I understand it he poured enough money into but he can also blame himself for it


----------



## Vilak

So to achieve Toulouse's boss goal (which means to have a bigger stadium with a business center at its side) there's no choice but to build a new one?
He'd better work on the quality of the people that work in the club, be it players or official.
After all, Aulas did this first, and it took few years to have the right man in the right place about everywhere and then few more years to put his team on the top3 of french football. Right now he NEEDS the new stadium.
Toulouse has still a long long way to go to be half what OL is.


----------



## Neda Say

Vilak said:


> So to achieve Toulouse's boss goal (which means to have a bigger stadium with a business center at its side) there's no choice but to build a new one?
> He'd better work on the quality of the people that work in the club, be it players or official.
> After all, Aulas did this first, and it took few years to have the right man in the right place about everywhere and then few more years to put his team on the top3 of french football. Right now he NEEDS the new stadium.
> Toulouse has still a long long way to go to be half what OL is.


Or he does the best he can and modify the stadium has much as can be now! Further down the road he can ask the city for rezonning on the island. However if he does it, he will need to buy a big piece of real estate in the countryside surrounding Toulouse to build a new training center. Either path is long and difficult knowing french politics and sports politics! Laporte better do a miracle!


----------



## Vilak

It's obvious whatever Toulouse's boss plans to do will cost tons of money.
If time doesn't matter, he can wait until politics agree to let him built something like a business center with hotel on the island.
I really think building a new stadium elsewhere would be the worst solution. 
What do you think?


----------



## eomer

lpioe said:


> These are stadiums, not arenas (even if they have 'arena' in their name).


What do you mean by "Arena" ?
In France, "Arena" means two things:
- A place for bullfighting (plaza de toro in spain)
- A brand of sport swimming suit


----------



## Vilak

Eomer, you didn't lost your sens of humour I see!
Glad to hear you again.

Neda say : Nice stadium still has problems of lobbies and wrongfully acquired visas.


----------



## [email protected]

First official game yesterday.
GF38-Clermont: 2-0
Attendance: 18 828


----------



## Vilak

From inside, it looks a little bit unfinished, wich it is of course but I didn't expected it to show that much.
Thank you for the pictures!


----------



## Axelferis

congratulations for your new stadium! 
Wish you a lot of victories and to be soon in Ligue 1!

it reminds me Stade de la Licorne in Amiens


----------



## trmather

Perfect little stadium for a great city. I may come and take a game in at some point in the future.


----------



## Neda Say

Axelferis said:


> congratulations for your new stadium!
> Wish you a lot of victories and to be soon in Ligue 1!
> 
> it reminds me Stade de la Licorne in Amiens


Of course it does, it's the same designer/architect and he used the same template on a different scale.

Well I agree with Vilak. It's nice but it lacks something. I expected the lighting fixtures to be fully integrated in the roof. I think they should add the second deck now! It looks slick ok but definitely needs more. Bring the expansion project now!


----------



## Neda Say

Vilak said:


> It's obvious whatever Toulouse's boss plans to do will cost tons of money.
> If time doesn't matter, he can wait until politics agree to let him built something like a business center with hotel on the island.
> I really think building a new stadium elsewhere would be the worst solution.
> What do you think?


Well Toulouse problem is that it is primarily a rugby city and this stadium first use is Football. I don't see the point building a third pro stadium at all. I want to see the stadium decked out. the question is can they do it and keep the team in L1. I don't know how many seats the deck brings, I believe 2 to 3000 so have it decked all around would push it to 42000. They still need to get more suites after that. You know me, I love suites! 

The club also needs new infrastructures (training center) if they are to rezone the island. The team needs to be stabilized. They need to improve their rankings quite a lot and play more european games and get experience before anybody notices them. I wish them luck. They have a better tool than Bordeaux but can they get it done? Only time will tell!

I'm sure some not so clever guy is just waiting to see if they can pull a Euro 2016 and get the gov to pay the bill. I'm pretty sure the city won't move until that is settled. If he wants to do it I guess the owner will have to come up with a fully private equity plan.


----------



## Benn

Gotta agree that a line of lights down each sideline wood look a little better, not quite as clean cut as la Licorne either, better sightlines and more finished look on the exterior though, really nice and clean


----------



## Axelferis

it's better from outside than inside!

a second deck will be welcome!


----------



## Axelferis

this waiting for euro 2016 bid is so pathetic and exasperating!!!!
It's very ridiculous!!! this why France has so many years late for infrastructures!! :rant:
i hope France will have this euro because Italy bet on euro 2012 to restore and construct new stadiums and! spplasshhhhh! they didn't get it!

Toulouse is so ridiculous now by the fault of his president who wanted by every way to be european and compete in Champion's league!!
He had it= 4-0 at Anfield :lol:
and now they arerunning toward Ligue 2 !!

More humility is needed when you ant to progress!
A "missed "son of Aulas :lol:

Look at this very very interesting french ligue file:
http://www.lfp.fr/footpro/pagesS3/footproS3.pdf

a MUSTREAD!!!!!!


----------



## Neda Say

Axelferis said:


> this waiting for euro 2016 bid is so pathetic and exasperating!!!!
> It's very ridiculous!!! this why France has so many years late for infrastructures!! :rant:
> i hope France will have this euro because Italy bet on euro 2012 to restore and construct new stadiums and! spplasshhhhh! they didn't get it!
> 
> Toulouse is so ridiculous now by the fault of his president who wanted by every way to be european and compete in Champion's league!!
> He had it= 4-0 at Anfield :lol:
> and now they arerunning toward Ligue 2 !!
> 
> More humility is needed when you ant to progress!
> A "missed "son of Aulas :lol:
> 
> Look at this very very interesting french ligue file:
> http://www.lfp.fr/footpro/pagesS3/footproS3.pdf
> 
> a MUSTREAD!!!!!!


Personally I'd prefer another eastern or northern european coutry to have it: Hungary, Finland or the Baltic countries... I agree with you Axelferis waiting 8 years is ridiculous. Everybody is waiting for the government to foot the bill again!!! I'm so glad to see who got guts and who is full of shit. Kudos to Reims (although it's still not finished) & Grenoble with their new stadiums. Nice, Bastia & Ajaccio are dead straight the most important disappointments. The jury is still out on Le Mans, Lille, Lens and Lyon until they start digging.


----------



## lpioe

A general question about french stadiums:
Is it common to have seats without backrests in the stands behind the goal like in Marseille?
How many L1 stadiums have these type of seats?

In Italy I think nearly all stadiums have them, but I've never seen them in England or Spain.


----------



## Axelferis

Neda Say said:


> . Kudos to Reims (although it's still not finished) & Grenoble with their new stadiums.


Kudos? lol! Peter moore Neda say get out this body :lol:

Bizzare creations did a good job kay:

French stadiums have this seat since world cup 1998


----------



## IronMan89

Axelferis said:


> :
> 
> Look at this very very interesting french ligue file:
> http://www.lfp.fr/footpro/pagesS3/footproS3.pdf
> 
> a MUSTREAD!!!!!!


Hmmm interesting, but not many new informations except maybe projects for Nantes. IMO every new stadium actually in projection arre too small (Grenoble, Dijon, Valenciennes( a litlle less), Nice (+++) ) You can't say we want to anticipate for 30 years and build 20K stadiums which look likes perfect copies. Personnaly I live in Dijon, ok the football club is in League 2 and maybe in National next year but building a stadium of ONLY 22K for a urban Area of about 300K people is bulllshit. I'm ok that if a 35 or 40K stadium is being built, it would never be full but like this you will not ask you in 2020 ok this stadium is too small what can we do?

So even if this article give me some hope on the will of the governement to do something.. I think that there is a lack of ambition and creativity. Everyday we see new thred in england, turkey, Poland or Ukraine and everybody say Wouahh It's looking good, it's great etc 
If now I open a thread showing, Grenoble stadium, the next of Dijon , Reims', Le Mans and Valenciennes.. the reaction will be: Is it the same stadium??

So I really Hope Stasbourg will start a 45K... Nantes 45K... Bordeaux 50 55, Nice 40(at least), and Marseille to upgrade and not only to add a Roof


----------



## Neda Say

IronMan89 said:


> Hmmm interesting, but not many new informations except maybe projects for Nantes. IMO every new stadium actually in projection arre too small (Grenoble, Dijon, Valenciennes( a litlle less), Nice (+++) ) You can't say we want to anticipate for 30 years and build 20K stadiums which look likes perfect copies. Personnaly I live in Dijon, ok the football club is in League 2 and maybe in National next year but building a stadium of ONLY 22K for a urban Area of about 300K people is bulllshit. I'm ok that if a 35 or 40K stadium is being built, it would never be full but like this you will not ask you in 2020 ok this stadium is too small what can we do?
> 
> So even if this article give me some hope on the will of the governement to do something.. I think that there is a lack of ambition and creativity. Everyday we see new thred in england, turkey, Poland or Ukraine and everybody say Wouahh It's looking good, it's great etc
> If now I open a thread showing, Grenoble stadium, the next of Dijon , Reims', Le Mans and Valenciennes.. the reaction will be: Is it the same stadium??
> 
> So I really Hope Stasbourg will start a 45K... Nantes 45K... Bordeaux 50 55, Nice 40(at least), and Marseille to upgrade and not only to add a Roof



Agreed on all points! I noticed that most of these stadium have no expansion plan and Yes they are all the same 60 M euros 20000 seats. No city can or want to put more money in stadias.


Don't daydream about Bordeaux or Strasbourg upgrading anytime soon.


----------



## Axelferis

Grenoble-> extension to 28000 seats is scheduled
Amiens-> could expand to

Nice is a 35000 seats.

Valenciennes is 25000 and it's enough i think.

But it's true that its ridiculous to think stadiums like in France!

I was saying for lille that 50186 is disapointing for an area of more 1 million people! And thestadium isn't expandable!

Lyon too (or perhaps they could upgrade later like in Parc des princes by digging the grass)

The problem of France is money! Everytime clubs want to improve structures they wait for public financement and politics daren't put so lot money in the table and wait for new competitions like world cup or euro

so pathetic!!!
No one knows how the football will be in 15 or 20 years


----------



## IronMan89

50K for Lille is still OK.. if french football don't evolve too much.. It's gonna be very hard to sold out any game.. Lyon is Ok as well 60K, something like Arsenal, more than Juventus, not far from big clubs in bigger cities and with much more fans!
Axelferis you've said that mone is the problem, don't the cost of Lille Dome 700M€?? if it is, it's nearly twice the Emirates Stadium...

I know for Nice that they are looking for 32 35K... it is just ridiculous

@Neda Say : Strasbourg has already a project for a new stadium.. the Racing president told that it will be exposed soon... And moreover it is "unthinkable" for France to held the 2016 Euro without new stadium in Bordeaux


----------



## Cebolinha

beautiful!


----------



## Axelferis

I wonder if lille has not the pricey costly project even above of Stade de France!!

Looks very surprizing compared to te old grimonprez 2 which was around 60 million euros for renovation!

I 'm happy this Grimonprez project was abandoned because people think it was stupid to have 32000 seats in a city like Lille!

i remind you what was this stupid project (good for cities like grenoble or valenciennes but not enough for here):











:lol: sorry martine Aubry but this project made me pis*** so off that i'm obliged to laugh now!!!


----------



## Neda Say

IronMan89 said:


> 50K for Lille is still OK.. if french football don't evolve too much.. It's gonna be very hard to sold out any game.. Lyon is Ok as well 60K, something like Arsenal, more than Juventus, not far from big clubs in bigger cities and with much more fans!
> Axelferis you've said that mone is the problem, don't the cost of Lille Dome 700M€?? if it is, it's nearly twice the Emirates Stadium...
> 
> I know for Nice that they are looking for 32 35K... it is just ridiculous
> 
> @Neda Say : Strasbourg has already a project for a new stadium.. the Racing president told that it will be exposed soon... And moreover it is "unthinkable" for France to held the 2016 Euro without new stadium in Bordeaux


Don't hold your breath on these ones. Strasbourg announced a project years ago and the project has been postponed ever since. Strasbourg was on the list of 1998 until very late in the game. If Bordeaux gets a new stadium on the taxpayers money I'll be insulted!


----------



## eomer

Vilak said:


> Toulouse has still a long long way to go to be half what OL is.


Euh...just remember me: what was the best result of OL in C1 ?
How many French teams won C1 in the past ? And wish ones ?

Aulas will build he's "Ticket Restaurant's Stadium"...


----------



## Vilak

Lyon had not yet achieved european success, and it's possible they never will, but they are too strong right now to keep having a 40.000 seats stadium.
Never forget Aulas is not Tapie, he sees things in the VERY long term. He wants a 50.000+ stadium for Lyon since the late 80's..
Lyon greatness, even if it doesn't give them trophies every year (after all, it's a sport so anything can happen on the field), is not soon to come to an end. 

What I want to point is that whatever happens in term of sportive result, Lyon will remains a big big club and always competitive, something Toulouse is years to reach.


----------



## Neda Say

eomer said:


> Euh...just remember me: what was the best result of OL in C1 ?
> How many French teams won C1 in the past ? And wish ones ?
> 
> Aulas will build he's "Ticket Restaurant's Stadium"...


That's the lamest comment I read in a while!

You're just comparing ducks and swans! 
Not to disrespect OM's history but when was this exactly 10+ years ago! Move on!


----------



## Vilak

^^
I'm not especially hurted by those comparing. I would even say that it's welcome cos it allow us to point what's good and what's bad.

After all, OM made history and even if you're not an OM die-hard fan, there's a moon effect cos OM was the first french club to win an european cup. It's logic to compare every new team that can follow the path to marseille.

What is good with tapie is precisely that he made OM CL winner, and that's something I 'll thank him forever for. 
So... "Merci Bernard!" :banana:

What is bad is that he sacrificed everything for it, even morality. Om was almost detroyed when he left (or was forced to leave) and didn't had upgraded its facilities a bit during the 7/8 tapie years.

Never forget that tapie was not a football fan when he bougth the team, he did it for political purposes. He though it would help him being the mayor of Marseille, a place that would be the first step to the national political ladder.hno:

Aulas don't act this way.
He bought OL to give a big big profitable club to his city.
He invests wisely and even if he is somebody I personnaly dislike, I must admit he's a very very good president.

And now, he's about to give Lyon a stadium that OM fans can only dream about.


----------



## TipNTop

eomer said:


> Euh...just remember me: what was the best result of OL in C1 ?
> How many French teams won C1 in the past ? And wish ones ?
> 
> Aulas will build he's "Ticket Restaurant's Stadium"...


February 21, 2008
"According to the latest survey by Sport+Markt, a German strategy and monitoring group, the most popular club in Europe is Barcelona, with an estimated 50 million fans. Only two French clubs are in the top 20, Lyon and Marseille. Lyon is 13th with 10.4 million fans while Marseille follows closely behind at 14th, with 9.7 million fans. That makes Lyon the most popular French club in Europe."

That's it. 

That's why a new stadium has to be built right now in Lyon. 
That's why Marseille has to wait a little bit, too.


----------



## Axelferis

:cheers: Lyon is great.


----------



## Vilak

TipNTop said:


> February 21, 2008
> That's why a new stadium has to be built right now in Lyon.
> That's why Marseille has to wait a little bit, too.


I don't really think that popularity is the very big point.
both team are popular enough to fill a 60.000 stadium and in this case, the one waiting is Lyon cos Marseille already have one.
You'll surely unleash hell on me because there's too much time I vomit on marseille stadium but in term of just capacity, this stadium match Marseille level of popularity (thanks to world cup 98). It's Lyon that is right now the "parent pauvre" of the two.

The confort of the stadium doesn't count when you talk about popularity, As long as the velodrome remains the same, you'll always have the same average attendance in Marseille you have right now cos OM bosses only count on the Club populatrity to fill the place. 
Comfort is a mark of respect given to the fans for their support over the years, a bonus and of course, it's supposed to upgrade their numbers. IF the power that be make the tremendous effort wanted by everyone, everything will be better and bigger.

What I dislike is that lyon future stadium will be unexpandable and it's about 20years Aulas dream about a 70.000 seats one. 
Okay, I don't know much about stadium rentability and Aulas may have found a way to make more profit with this 60.000 stadium project that a 70.000 less uncomfortable one or a 55.000 domed arena...

Whatever, I really think that Marseille will remain in France's heart much more than Lyon can be until OL wins a european trophy and is able to reach a CL semi-final every 1/2 year.
Never forget the Moon effect!


----------



## Axelferis

mon effect???
dark side of the moon ??


----------



## Vilak

Neil Arsmtrong is the first of TWELVE men to have walked on the moon.
Everybody knows it, forever.
Buzz Aldrin is the second of TWELVE men to have walked on the moon.
Many people knows it.
Can the average people name one or two or the ten others?
Very few can.

We always remember the first to reach a major step. 
After, even if it doesn't become casual, it doesn't have the same taste.
We have genuine taste for pioneers, only them remains in our memories.
That's the same things for football teams.
the moon effect on OM is that for us, the french, it will remains the first club to have won the CL. 
That's a kind of prestige nobody could ever damage, even if french clubs become frequent winners of European cups.
Om will remain our pioneer.


----------



## Neda Say

I understand your point of view Vilak, I don't share it but understand it. My point is I do think that 60000 seats are sufficient. Besides as some have noticed there's a large gap between the pitch and the lower grand stand which leads me to think that one could cut, dig and fill with 5000 more seat if it was needed.

I don't like big empty boats. Most modern American Football are around 60/65000 seats and it appears sufficient. Of course some will always want to get bigger I'm not part of them. 60000 is a good number it will get them up there with the best in Europe for years to come. Besides Aulas is able to make it work financially now with only 42000 seats, OL will be such a threat for the french L1 when this stadium is build. I think he knows that if he keeps getting stronger and the other keep getting weaker he will suffer in the end. He has the best business model, he has the best sports model, even if OL park is only 61000 seats it will work.


----------



## Axelferis

assymetrical stadiums is a trend nowadays.
If you look at lille it is assymetrical too :lol: i'm talking about this giant glass screen wall that cut the design in two. Architect said it would be the first time they use diodes techniques for animations. the result will be very spectacular when you'll come to the stadium. Lights,colors and animations when you pass the gates to enter the site.


----------



## titou

Vilak said:


> And frankly, beauty doesn't really matter as Nou camp, which is not very beautiful, and Old Trafford, which is very ugly, are almost always named is the top 5 of european stadiums and deserved it.


You talk about stadiums that are for the youngest 50 years old. 
They are not pretty not because owners didn't want to make this effort but because this effort was unafforable (For Barcelone it seems it now is).
It's obvious you cannot do whatever you want in those cases because you have to take account of the existing structure. That's why some of them are not pleasant to the eye. I would be very costly to improve their overall look.

For new stadiums, it seems everybody wants and try to surpass the other so I think banking on the aspect don't add much to the cost, at least as long as you stay reasonable.
Lyon is projecting a very beautful stadium, good! But in the long term, when people will be used to this view, it will be just a big stadium.
We, all of us, who feel concerned about architectural beauties, we really take care of the aspect of those new stadiums but the average people, once getting used to this "view", won't care much.
So if you keep a certain sum to make your future stadium especially beautiful of "special", I think it's an overall waste of money.


----------



## Axelferis

beauty attracts tourist!


----------



## Vilak

let's hope Grenoble reach league 1 very soon.


----------



## Vilak

I agree but there so much beautiful things to see in our loved country that Stadium.
I doubt people goes to Milan just to see san ciro or to Munich just to see Alianz Arena.

To be more serious but not less patriotic, some people in this forum (not this thread, but somewhere in another one) once told that us the french we could not bare ourselves to put amphasis on beauty things when building stadiums.
I think it's finally begining to be true but I would be sad if it was at the expense of seating and confort.


----------



## Axelferis

i think beauty of allianz+ attracting way of playing of the team troughought stars like ibéry and luca toni attracts them!!


----------



## Neda Say

Axelferis said:


> i think beauty of allianz + attracting way of playing of the team throughout stars like Ribéry and Luca toni attracts them!!


Sorry to disagree, but a beautiful stadium doesn't attract tourist it attracts more fan, it may transform casual fans into fans with season tickets! And it only does if the resident football team is good enough! In addition tourists coming to France will rather go check "regular tourist attractions and sights". 

Tourist not interested in football will remain out of the stadium! They might get close to it but they won't buy tickets.


----------



## Vilak

I agree with Neda Say.


----------



## Axelferis

:lol: are you joking?? why wembley or stade de france can be visited??? 
If you go to munich, don't you want to visit allianz?? if you go to lisbonne, don'tyou want to visit one of the two stadiums.Same in madrid or Barcelona
When you go in a city today i'm sorry but you have the possibilty to visit stadiums because it is considered like a "tourist tour" !!


----------



## Vilak

Axelferis said:


> :lol: are you joking?? why wembley or stade de france can be visited???
> If you go to munich, don't you want to visit allianz?? if you go to lisbonne, don'tyou want to visit one of the two stadiums.Same in madrid or Barcelona
> When you go in a city today i'm sorry but you have the possibilty to visit stadiums because it is considered like a "tourist tour" !!


I find Neda say very serious.

Yes, you can visit those stadium because people wants to when they are already in town as I would visit allianz it if I had a trip to Munich but I would never go to Munich just to see it.

For the "tourist tour", if you talk about total packages, it's the same deal as the visit being included, you don't have to make extra efforts to do it.
Ok, it's obvious such architectural beauties add to the appeal of the city, nobody disagree with that and that's precisely why those visit are more and more often included in Travel packages.

Those who travel to visit a stadium as a main goal are so very few, you could count them with the fingers.

I would bet my last cent than Spaten, Paulaner or Lowenbrau tents are far more frequent reasons people comes to Munich than the Allianz.:cheers:

At least we all agree it's better to have a nice stadium than a piece of garbage.


----------



## Neda Say

Axelferis said:


> :lol: are you joking?? why wembley or stade de france can be visited???
> If you go to munich, don't you want to visit allianz?? if you go to lisbonne, don'tyou want to visit one of the two stadiums.Same in madrid or Barcelona
> When you go in a city today i'm sorry but you have the possibilty to visit stadiums because it is considered like a "tourist tour" !!


Ok let's visit an empty stadium! How cool is that! 
Come on most people go to stadiums when there's a good game or event they are genuinely interested in! I currently live in Montmartre not so far from the Stade de France as you see. consider me as an expat and sometimes a tourist in this city. I've been there bunch of times for events not to visit a stadium when empty. Yes you can visit it, so what, you don't pack it with chinese tourists and a guide saying: "so here's the locker of Zinedine Zidane take as many pics as you want..." This is not plain silly! But you don't make that much money with a group of 30 tourists paying 8 euros a tour of an empty shell. 

Stadium are meant to be played in, packed up by a crowd near ecstasy seeing their favorite athletes kicking the arse of their opponent! You can also use it for mega show, roadshow... But don't think for a moment that getting a stadium gets tourist to visit it. Mostly you'll have local school boys and girls visiting it , this will be sponsored by the region. From time to time you'll get the archigeek or tourist nerd who'll pay a visit to it ok I give you that! 

A Stadium will get your city with a cool skyline, yup, a nice neighborhood will develop around it if you plan it right but tourists in a stadium when you have the newest branch of the Louvre in Lens barely half an hour away. Believe me the New Louvre looks much better than this stadium inside and out, no offense. As a tourist visiting the north of France, I'm sorry, I know where my money is going. 

It's not taking anything out of this stadium quality as I said many times before if it gets build it will be iconic, a boost for the local economy, a great add up for the image of the city (this, yes, will attract more tourists in your city). But don't misunderstand the use of a stadium it's first and foremost a functional tool although you/we might not always see it that way, it is here to serve a purpose first. 

The purpose of this one would be to shelter your local team(s) with the exclusive condition that they maintain themselves or get themselves at the highest national level of competition. If they fail to do that, this stadium is rendered useless. France is not the US, cities don't spend money to attract franchise to move in and pump millions in the local economy! Fail to maintain the LOSC in L1, say goodbye to the stadium! That is the risk when stadium are publicly funded. Plain and simple!


----------



## IronMan89

Axelferis you're a Joke by yourself! 
I went to Barcelona and visit the stadium it's Ok!
In 1998 I saw Stade de France but I never ask myself if I want to visit it without any game... I went to London I saw the Old Wembley, no visit... not so many money to spend.. I don't Think more than 1% of people visiting a city with big stadium think about visiting a stadium... So stop living in your world and accept that you're not always right


----------



## Axelferis

i'm sorry for you but for tourists, beautiful stadiums are part of a touristc tour! Not an obligation but it grows every year!!

Stade de France in 1998 was visited because it was new and after the stadium where Les Bleux won this trophy, where ZZ scored two goals!! It is attractive for tourist not as much than eiffel tower , sure but this trend is growing. Stadiums look more beautiful! And tomorrow if Lyon built his new stadium, it will be integrated in operator tour!! just because it's piece of architecture!

And neda say don't say rubbish please!! :rant:
Yes an empty stadium is visited!!!! Nou camp, Santiago bernabeu , Wembley,Stade de france has their daily visit!!! please inform yourself!!!

When i was younger, a friend showed me photos of his mother who was an institutor. During their exchange period with spanish correspond, they went to Santigo bernabeu (empty) to visit it!! It's not because France has NO stadiums that others europeans countries don't organize such tour!! :nono:

just look those links:

http://www.thestadiumtour.com/Home.aspx
http://www.barcelona.com/barcelona_tickets/fc_barcelona_football_tickets/camp_nou_guided_tour/


Please inform youself ok?


----------



## IronMan89

ahah , I know that Visits are organised.. I said that I've been to Nou Camp...next time call me stupid...


----------



## Axelferis

then why are you discussing me??
I said a beautiful stadiums is attractive!! i 've gone to stade de france last march 1st just because it was the stade de france!

If the game was in Lille actual stadium, i wouldn't even gone!! hno:

I repeat but new architectures, better comfort, new audience,public!!!

Do you think all the people who go to stade france each match are all inconditiona fans of football??

No. They are a lot kids,women and men who ae not obliged to love ligue 1 football but want to attend one time in their life this "packaged" spectacle--> 'Les bleus au stade de france'!!

Think about it!


----------



## Vilak

Ironman 89 : I respect your personnal choice not to visit the stadium of every big city you're in. 
The question of money put aside, if I was in Paris and had the time and the opportunity to visit SDF, I would jump on it. 
There's not so much no-charge pleasures anymore...
The point is that it was something that was either proposed to you or was an option for you. It was your choice to accept or to nix it, whatever the reason is a expected boredom or a money factor but as you was already in the town, it was something that was reachable for you.

Axelferis : I agree with you because everything you said absolutly fit what I said in my last post. Being in a town as a tourist and having the opportunity to visit a great staium is cool! Then, it only depends of your taste to do it or not.

Neda say : As usual, your position joins mine even if you voiced it clearer and louder.

Gentlemen, whatever I or you say, whatever the tone you use, whatever you like or dislike each other, the reality is that the enormous majority of tourists visits a stadium when it is an option in an already scheduled trip. 
Nobody except die hard football fans go to a town especially to visit an empty stadium. And you know how much few of a population Die hard football fans represent.


----------



## IronMan89

Vilak said:


> Nobody except die hard football fans go to a town especially to visit an empty stadium. And you know how much few of a population Die hard football fans represent.



That's it


----------



## Axelferis

saint etienne starts its show 

Foot - L1 - St-Etienne - Le Chaudron plus grand ?
Alors qu'une étude de faisabilité est en cours depuis six mois quant à l'agrandissement du stade Geoffroy-Guichard, le nouveau maire de Saint-Etienne, Maurice Vincent, a confirmé l'hypothèse d'un Chaudron «new look» sur la chaîne officielle du club : «Le stade Geoffroy-Guichard fait vraiment partie du coeur de Saint-Etienne. C'est un symbole car il a nourri beaucoup d'émotions. Il doit renforcer l'image de la ville. Il doit devenir un équipement qui la valorise. Il doit être modernisé et agrandi pour accueillir les spectateurs avec davantage de confort. Je rappelle que ce dossier concerne «Saint-Etienne Métropole» qui réunit 43 communes. Nous devons envisager cet agrandissement dans un plan pluriannuel. Je pense que ce dossier devrait faire consensus rapidement». L'idée de construction d'un nouveau stade, un temps défendue par Roland Romeyer, coprésident des Verts, a semble-t-il été abandonnée. - J.G. (à St-Etienne)

the article says: St etienne wants to upgrade and modernize the actual Geoffroy uichard


----------



## Carrerra

Hey French guys, what's going on Parc des Princes Expansion(46,527->54,453)? I haven't heard anything about it these days...


----------



## IronMan89

I don't think ii's going to be realised now... If so I think we have to wait the anounce of the host of the 2016 european championship. For now 45,000 is largely enough


----------



## Vilak

Carrerra said:


> Hey French guys, what's going on Parc des Princes Expansion(46,527->54,453)? I haven't heard anything about it these days...



It's dead.
Paris team is sinking and its fans had caused too much trouble recently around the stadium (including death).
Forget about it, sorry.
Yes, it's really sad.


----------



## Carrerra

Vilak, were there any discussions about PSG using Stade De France as their home instead of Parc des Princes? I don't understand why Frenches dedicate the most state-of-the-art stadium in their country only to their national team and Coupe de France Final in football.

Speaking of my country(South Korea), Seoul Worldcup Stadium which has around 67K capacity and is regarded as national stadium is also shared by the club team based in Seoul.


----------



## Vilak

Carrerra said:


> Vilak, were there any discussions about PSG using Stade De France as their home instead of Parc des Princes? I don't understand why Frenches dedicate the most state-of-the-art stadium in their country only to their national team and FA Cup Final.
> 
> Speaking of my country(South Korea), Seoul Worldcup Stadium which has around 67K capacity and is regarded as national stadium is also shared by the club team based in Seoul.


Of course there were :

1/ 80.000 seats SDF was very expensive to built.
2/To make it profitable, it needed a lot of event inside per year.
3/The most easy way was to have PSG to be the home permanent home team.
4/PSG didn't wanted do the move as they felt home at 48.000 seats (then 25/30 years old) Parc des Prince which was located inside Paris (never forget SDF is outside of Paris , not very far but still outside).
5/It ended up it was indeed more profitable for PSG to stay in Parc des Prince as SDF is far more expensive to lease tahn Parc Des Prince.
6/PSG doesn't, has never and will never need to have a yearly 80.000 capacity stadium.


Quite frankly, PSG's had made the right choice.


----------



## Carrerra

4/PSG didn't wanted do the move as they felt home at 48.000 seats (then 25/30 years old) Parc des Prince which was located inside Paris (never forget SDF is outside of Paris , not very far but still outside).

--------------------------------------------------------------

That sounds to me that PDP gives better access to stadium than SDF because it's located inside Paris? Right? 

If so what about the metro line connected to PDP or SDF? Both of them have any metro line to stop at them or one of them or neither of them?

If there is any metro line to stop at SDF, I think, it gives as easy access as PDF even though it's outside Paris...


----------



## Carrerra

Anyway as far as Paris is the capital city of France and PSG is the only 1st division club(am I right?) based in Paris I think PSG may well use the most state of the art stadium in Paris as their home ground if SDF has good public transportation network such as metro line. 

For me, it makes no sense that the most modern and sizable stadium in the capital of a country is not the home of the only club based in that capital city just because of lease cost. 

Why don't cut the cost a little down and lease to PSG? Isn't the maintenance cost a kind of sunk cost regardless of hosting PSG's home match in economic commen sense? If only the lease revenue is larger than the variable cost, it benefits Paris to host games for PSG no matter how the cost is cut down...


----------



## eomer

Carrerra said:


> Hey French guys, what's going on Parc des Princes Expansion(46,527->54,453)? I haven't heard anything about it these days...


With 46 500, it will be the most important stadium for Ligue 2 next year.


----------



## eomer

Carrerra said:


> Parc des Prince which was located inside Paris (never forget SDF is outside of Paris , not very far but still outside).
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> That sounds to me that PDP gives better access to stadium than SDF because it's located inside Paris? Right?


Inside Paris...PDP is on the Peripherique.
From the center of Paris, it take less time to reach SDF by RER B than PDP by M9 or M10.

PSG don't want to play at SDF because PSG is a team from the Western suburbs (St Germain en Laye). SDF is in nothern suburbs: it's a tough area.


----------



## Carrerra

With 46 500, it will be the most important stadium for Ligue 2 next year

------------------------------------------------------------------

What a pity to PSG. I don't see the case where the only club based in the capital city of a country is ranked under relegation pressure...


----------



## Carrerra

Vilak said:


> It's dead.
> Paris team is sinking and its fans had caused too much trouble recently around the stadium (including death).
> Forget about it, sorry.
> Yes, it's really sad.


Isn't the American owner interested in investing in his culb? or does PSG fans' recent hooliganism discourage him from expanding the stadium? If the latter, he doesn't deserve to be a football club's owner...


----------



## Axelferis

parc des princes will have lifting in few times. it has been confirmed few weeks ago!! One of them directors was unhappy by the weakness in business seats vip part of the stadium!!
They will make works to upgrade the numbers of vip seats!! I don't know how much the number will be and the final capacity but it's in the works very soon...


----------



## Vilak

Axelferis said:


> parc des princes will have lifting in few times. it has been confirmed few weeks ago!! One of them directors was unhappy by the weakness in business seats vip part of the stadium!!
> They will make works to upgrade the numbers of vip seats!! I don't know how much the number will be and the final capacity but it's in the works very soon...



It's a great news!
Thanks Axelferis!


----------



## Neda Say

Axelferis said:


> parc des princes will have lifting in few times. it has been confirmed few weeks ago!! One of them directors was unhappy by the weakness in business seats vip part of the stadium!!
> They will make works to upgrade the numbers of vip seats!! I don't know how much the number will be and the final capacity but it's in the works very soon...


Source, Please!


----------



## Vilak

I'm not here to tell who's right who's wrong, just to give my point of view.

It's absolutly out of question to host euro 2016 with the actual stiuation in France.
We need two or three more 50.000+ stadium. Lyon, Lille and Lens project will be so helpfull.
Also hope something happens elsewere.

I just though about one thing :
If Marseille don't upgrade its stadium, will the new Lyon stadium be the place of the semifinal instead of the usual Velodrome (fifa 98, RWC 07)?


----------



## IronMan89

Anyway if one of the numerous information that Axelferis give is "true", expanding the buisness seats ans VIP part will, IMO, reduce the total capacity


----------



## IronMan89

Don't count on it Vilak, there's no Euro, without Expansion, or upgrade in Marseille... so If Marseille still at 60K or go to 80K, I think the semi finals will be held in Lyon and Marseille....
Strasbourg will get his stadium 42K, Bordeaux Nantes and Nice have to do something as well... without that effort, it is impossible


----------



## timmy- brissy

Football fan's probably get atracted to the team's in the premier ship as it does really have the best team's and the league is without a doubt the best league but the spanish comes a close second.But usually football stadium's don't attract tourist's unless there huge and impressive grounds like Wembley,MCG,Camp Nou and San Siro but still not a lot of tourist's do.


----------



## Axelferis

Neda Say said:


> Source, Please!


this was said several weeks ago in france football


----------



## www.sercan.de

Axelferis said:


> parc des princes will have lifting in few times. it has been confirmed few weeks ago!! One of them directors was unhappy by the weakness in business seats vip part of the stadium!!
> They will make works to upgrade the numbers of vip seats!! I don't know how much the number will be and the final capacity but it's in the works very soon...


there is also a own thread for parc de prnces expansion


----------



## Vilak

IronMan89 said:


> Don't count on it Vilak, there's no Euro, without Expansion, or upgrade in Marseille... so If Marseille still at 60K or go to 80K, I think the semi finals will be held in Lyon and Marseille....
> Strasbourg will get his stadium 42K, Bordeaux Nantes and Nice have to do something as well... without that effort, it is impossible



this is symbiotic...
Euro needs expanded stadiums
Stadiums need Euro to expand.
The French bid should be technically very interesting when it is showed.


----------



## IronMan89

Except all those Expansions, Upgrades etc
France has a very interesting thing to offer... If the right cities are choosen it can be even more interesting:
- Lens and Lille Upgrade and Build stadiums, you make England play there and everybody is happy.. English Federation backs France's bid

- Same thing for Marseille Nice (Lyon) and Italy
-Strasbourg for Germany
-Bordeaux and Toulouse for Spain

So I think, a smart devellopment project, and some promise to the other federations is the key to get the Euro, 'cause there's no doubt the stadiums proposals will be good


----------



## Neda Say

Vilak said:


> I know I talk as if we already have Euro 2016...
> We'll see how much money is dedicated to each stadium.
> I never heard that Nantes bosses wanted to expand la Beaujoire.
> The world cup 98 rejected project could finally be done.
> For WC98, the plan was to make uncovered stands behind the goal a la sydney olympic stadium.


Would you care to give more details about that!


----------



## g$X.n1

Vilak said:


> I know I talk as if we already have Euro 2016...
> We'll see how much money is dedicated to each stadium.
> I never heard that Nantes bosses wanted to expand la Beaujoire.
> The world cup 98 rejected project could finally be done.
> For WC98, the plan was to make uncovered stands behind the goal a la sydney olympic stadium.



yes that's a big mistake because we will get EURO 2016


----------



## www.sercan.de

Yeah, any pics of the Nantes project?


----------



## Vilak

Neda Say said:


> Would you care to give more details about that!



Sorry but I can't. That's like the project to expand the Parc des Princes to 80.000. 
The idea was thrown away but no real plans was made. All I can say is that I heard about it in the mid 90's but never saw any pix of it.

To point the situation of WC 98:
the french organisation headed by Platini wanted two 70.000 brand new stadiums, one in Paris, the other in Marseille.

It was then said to be too expensive (That's the very moment people briefly talked about expanding PDP to 80K, then building a new stadium only in Marseille). 

they finally put all the money on SDF building, leaving few bucks for a cheap expansion of Voldrome from 38.000 to 60.000 and a couple of francs for all the other stadiums to renovate.
Gervais Martel recently said we messed up the stadiums part of our world cup and he was right.
Hope it won't happen again in the future .


----------



## titou

the actual situation is far better with all those projects now than before 98.
Lyon one's is already a lock so the public money could be spend for other expansions.
Of course, I suppose that Aulas will be greedy enough to ask for some of it but I think as it is a privatly owned stadium he wouldn't get much if any euro (In this case, could he ask for compansation to rent the stadium to the country for Euro 2016)?
Those euros should better help Lens, Lille and Marseille to expand, a thing they already want and have realistic and serious projects.
SDF needs no improvment and PDP neither.
And if there's money left to help cities like Bordeaux, toulouse ans Nantes, good!

But will there be enough money to:
1/improve good stadiums to make them great (Marseille, Nantes, Toulouse)
2/improve bad stadiums to make them good (St-Etienne)
3/build completly new stadiums (Bordeaux, Nice).
(I didn't included Lens expansion because it's also already a lock and will be done by 2010. for Lille, I don't know what to do).


----------



## Axelferis

the better project for me it's lille. it's just the stupidy of political authority to discuss again and again about the financement :bash:

The best project because the weather won't influence the coditions of play!! arena like shalke04


----------



## Neda Say

titou said:


> the actual situation is far better with all those projects now than before 98.
> 
> But will there be enough money to:
> 1/improve good stadiums to make them great (Marseille, Nantes, Toulouse)
> 2/improve bad stadiums to make them good (St-Etienne)
> 3/build completly new stadiums (Bordeaux, Nice).
> (I didn't included Lens expansion because it's also already a lock and will be done by 2010. for Lille, I don't know what to do).



As we've all said, there are a lot of big "if"!

However, the UEFA Euro Championship is not as big as the FIFA World Cup, there are only 16 teams involved, you don't need 10 stadium even if for the 08 tournament this formula as been retained. Technically you could do with only 4 stadiums and a good team of gardeners. But as the UEFA request, I'd go for eight! Absolutely no need to upgrade all stadium. So if we admit that we need Stade de France for the finale, Vélodrome and OL Park for the semi-finals (simply for capacity reasons) and Lens for a quarter that makes four already. Therefore you only need four more stadium. (the one I just cited will comply with UEFA regulations well before 2012)

Personally I think St Etienne is not relevant as we already have Lyon nearby. Nantes would make sense, Bordeaux or Toulouse (yes, one or the other not both) Strasbourg or Metz (one stadium to be built or one to renovate completely is a must in the east of France, provided city and teams are motivated). Nice also makes sense but only if they get their project off the ground on their own. Lille makes sense too but the project is in limbo!

In my mind only the cities with solid team project should be awarded city host status. I know, this Euro could be used to boost more cities projects but I think it's not the point. Except for Stade de France, I wouldn't award a host city status to any city that doesn't have a team in L1. Any city failing that basic requirement by draw day should plainly and simply not be elected. Therefore I do not pick PDP, I'm assuming they'll be in N2 by then :lol::lol: 

My fantasy Euro stadium list

-Stade de France (after minor touch up)
-Stade Vélodrome (after upgrade and roofing)
-OL park (new stadium paid for by club)
-Lens or Lille (upgrade paid for by club or new stadium paid for by city) 
-Bordeaux or Toulouse (after upgrade)
-Nantes (after upgrade)
-Nice (new stadium)
-Strasbourg (new stadium)

That makes only two or three new stadiums out of taxpayers pocket and possibly only at local level.

At least 4 stadium will have 50000+ cap, 3 will have 60000+! The other 4 stadium would not have to be in the 50000+ range (45000 is enough)


----------



## titou

No way you can upgrade correctly Bordeaux, it's a listed building.
Seriously, PDP is an automatic pick for Euro2016.
My fantasy list? ok :
SDF 80.000 (as it is now)
PDP 48.000 (maybe a minor touch up)
Lens 52.000 (with or without the retractable roof doesn't matter)
Marseille 80.000 (the expansion that had its own thread)
Nantes 45/50.000 (expansion behind the goal like previously said)
Lyon 60.000 (new stadium)
Lille 50.000 (new stadium)

That makes seven.
We could have St etienne at 40/45.000.
I don't see Strasbourg having a new one in 8 years.

Does the short distance of Lyon/st-etienne and Lens/lille could force the Comitee to choose one city by territory? What are UEFA standards in this case? Does the stadium landscape have to represent every corner of the country to be suitable?


----------



## Neda Say

titou said:


> .
> 
> Does the short distance of Lyon/st-etienne and Lens/lille could force the Comitee to choose one city by territory? What are UEFA standards in this case? Does the stadium landscape have to represent every corner of the country to be suitable?


to answer your question, absolutely nowhere! It's only my fantasy list! I don't see strasbourg getting a serious project off the ground, But I don't see Bordeaux and Toulouse having one either! 

I only wanted to have cities from throughout France so that it can help (even if it's not really necessary) tourism in some cities. 

I like your list a lot actually ! it would piss some cities/regions not to be involved. But actually your list would please taxpayers with only one new stadium paid on their money!


----------



## Vilak

Your list are both very cool and the Bid won't be to far from that I think.
two 80k , three 50 to 60k stadiums and three 40 to 48k stadiums are good enough to please UEFA. It smells very good isn't it?

One last thing, what exactly is required to be a reserve stadium?


----------



## Vilak

So my list would be almost the same than yours.
60/80k : SDF, Lyon & velodrome
50/59K : Lille, Lens
40/49k : PDP, Nantes, X? (a 40k toulouse or a 40k St etienne)
1/4 finals : SDF - Lyon - Velodrome - PDP Lille or Lens (the bigger)
1/2 final : Lyon - Velodrome (But I think one semi final would be realisticly at SDF)
Final : SDF

I don't believe at all that PDP expansion will take place (the digging one to reach 54k).


----------



## Neda Say

Vilak said:


> Your list are both very cool and the Bid won't be to far from that I think.
> two 80k , three 50 to 60k stadiums and three 40 to 48k stadiums are good enough to please UEFA. It smells very good isn't it?
> 
> One last thing, what exactly is required to be a reserve stadium?



What do you mean by reserve stadium? If you mean a stadium not good enough to be a host stadium it has more to do with your city infrastructure.
Reserve stadium should be as good as host stadium in terms of comfort and security! 

You should go and check the UEFA website. There's a full section on the requirements to be a potential host country, city, stadium!
http://www.uefa.com/uefa/keytopics/kind=4194304/index.html

Actually they're showing the requirements for the Euro 2012 Poland+Ukraine Bid, I found it very interesting. Actually, 36k+ stadium are still ok by UEFA standards.


----------



## Vilak

Neda Say said:


> What do you mean by reserve stadium?QUOTE]
> 
> I don't know, that's a term used in the euro 2012 stadium threads. one of the stadium is a "reserve stadium"...
> It maybe a stadium that is kept to substitute to a scheduled stadium in the case this last could not host games when the times of the competition has arrived...


----------



## Neda Say

Vilak said:


> Neda Say said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean by reserve stadium?QUOTE]
> 
> I don't know, that's a term used in the euro 2012 stadium threads. one of the stadium is a "reserve stadium"...
> It maybe a stadium that is kept to substitute to a scheduled stadium in the case this last could not host games when the times of the competition has arrived...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh the back up stadium thread! I forgot about that one, this stadium exist in case they cannot get the other stadium built in time or wasn't given green light to host games for the event!
Click to expand...


----------



## Vilak

That's it!
Thank you.


----------



## titou

I'm not sure but I think no reserve stadium was ever included in frenchs different bids.
When we get such big events to host, all the country is behind the government to do the right things. We're in peace and there's no big risk of earthquakes here...


----------



## titou

Very nice!


----------



## Vilak

Sometimes, even in France, things we didn't expected happen (strikes, bankrupt...).

Look at Wembley : country in peace, no natural disaster except the spice girls, best architechture company, tons of money invested. How many months late they were to delivier the stadium?


----------



## titou

For wembley it looks like english saw too big.
That's different here as we are more aware of what can be done in a given period.


----------



## Vilak

But in France, for Euro 2016 (if we get it of course), there's no need to BUILD stadium, we only need to UPGRADE them, be it in term of capacity or comfort. That reduce a year to a handful of months.


----------



## tompat87

Vilak said:


> Sometimes, even in France, things we didn't expected happen (strikes, bankrupt...).
> 
> Look at Wembley : country in peace, *no natural disaster except the spice girls*, best architechture company, tons of money invested. How many months late they were to delivier the stadium?


:applause:


----------



## Vilak

Question of the day:
Some expansions can be done easily without too much difficulty and money, some others, due to the configuration of the existing structure, are out of price and need topnotch techniques.
What about the Stade de France?


----------



## Carrerra

Vilak said:


> Question of the day:
> Some expansions can be done easily without too much difficulty and money, some others, due to the configuration of the existing structure, are out of price and need topnotch techniques.
> What about the Stade de France?


Do you want SDF to get expanded? Maybe you want a French Nou Camp? ^^


----------



## Neda Say

Carrerra said:


> Do you want SDF to get expanded? Maybe you want a French Nou Camp? ^^


I don't want it to be expanded but I do want it to have more amenities, I would start with a glass/wood/stainless steel walls to protect fans from rain and wind when they get in/out/around the stadium. Colored seats and restaurants! Make it a fun place to spend your time at which means improving the surrounding area which is currently done but it is hardly fan friendly!


----------



## Vilak

Carrerra said:


> Do you want SDF to get expanded? Maybe you want a French Nou Camp? ^^



No, I'm just curious.
Most of the recent stadium are built in a way to make further expansion easy. That made me think about SDF so I would like to know if SDF can be easily expanded or will it be an expensive brainstorm.


----------



## Carrerra

Neda Say and Vilak, do you know how far is the stand from the pitch when SDF is conveted into football mode - I mean when they install the removable seats in the athletic tracks. I feel like it's about 20 meters...

PS) Can you show me the pictures of athletic mode and football mode in SDF if you have? I wonder how.


----------



## Vilak

Carrerra said:


> Neda Say and Vilak, do you know how far is the stand from the pitch when SDF is conveted into football mode - I mean when they install the removable seats in the athletic tracks. I feel like it's about 20 meters...
> 
> PS) Can you show me the pictures of athletic mode and football mode in SDF if you have? I wonder how.


Let's try to make you happy:


----------



## Carrerra

Thank you for making me happy, Vilak. Your ID makes me think of milk because Vilak is the name of a famous milk brand in Korea. It sounds French and if so what's the meaning?


----------



## Vilak

Carrerra said:


> Thank you for making me happy, Vilak. Your ID makes me think of milk because Vilak is the name of a famous milk brand in Korea. It sounds French and if so what's the meaning?


Vilak is a character of an old series I watched when I was a kid.
Glad the pix pleased you.

With a good digging, perhaps we could had 10/15K seats to SDF. but of course, it could no longer serve for athletics:lol:


----------



## Carrerra

Vilak said:


> With a good digging, perhaps we could had 10/15K seats to SDF. but of course, it could no longer serve for athletics:lol:


Is it real or just a parady for what I said in the previous page - "French Nou Camp"?


----------



## Vilak

Fantasy of my own.


----------



## Carrerra

10-15K isn't enough in fantasy. If I were you I would dream of digging 40 meters and adding 50,000 seats to make SDF the biggest and steepest stadium in the world :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Vilak

Carrerra said:


> 10-15K isn't enough in fantasy. If I were you I would dream of digging 40 meters and adding 50,000 seats to make SDF the biggest and steepest stadium in the world :lol::lol::lol:


The SDF has cost us enough money, please don't add to our tourments.

I just found this funny fact:
The capacity of the stadiums for french Euro 1984

Parc des Princes Paris 48 360 places 
Stade Félix Bollaert Lens 51 098 places 
Stade de la Beaujoire Nantes 52 923 places 
Stade de Gerland Lyon 51 860 places 
Stade Geoffroy Guichard Saint-Étienne 52 213 places 
Stade de la Meinau Strasbourg 54 550 places 
Stade Vélodrome Marseille 60 000 places


----------



## Carrerra

Vilak said:


> The SDF has cost us enough money, please don't add to our tourments.
> 
> I just found this funny fact:
> The capacity of the stadiums for french Euro 1984
> 
> Parc des Princes Paris 48 360 places
> Stade Félix Bollaert Lens 51 098 places
> Stade de la Beaujoire Nantes 52 923 places
> Stade de Gerland Lyon 51 860 places
> Stade Geoffroy Guichard Saint-Étienne 52 213 places
> Stade de la Meinau Strasbourg 54 550 places
> Stade Vélodrome Marseille 60 000 places


IMO they allowed stading places back then, which made the capacity bigger than the actual number of seats. I think there were no decrease in seats or otherwise changing into new seats caused the decrease in seats but I'm not sure...


----------



## Vilak

Carrerra said:


> IMO they allowed stading places back then, which made the capacity bigger than the actual number of seats. I think there were no decrease in seats or otherwise changing into new seats caused the decrease in seats but I'm not sure...


Knowing those stadiums stayed about the same until WC98, I'm sure you're right.


----------



## Neda Say

Standing spots don't count no more Vilak!


----------



## Vilak

That's why I know Carrera is right!


----------



## Masters At Work

Carrerra said:


> Stade de la Meinau Strasbourg 54 550 places



Is it a joke ???
C'est une blague ?? meme si la meinau n avait aucune place debout il est impossible de rentrer 54000 personnes dans ce stade
Et 52000 personnes a Geoffroie Guichard avec la petite tribune laterale post-98,malgré les kop a moitié debout j ai un enorme doute
Idem pour la Beaujoire...
Pareil pour le Velodrome...


----------



## Vilak

Masters At Work said:


> Is it a joke ???
> C'est une blague ?? meme si la meinau n avait aucune place debout il est impossible de rentrer 54000 personnes dans ce stade
> Et 52000 personnes a Geoffroie Guichard avec la petite tribune laterale post-98,malgré les kop a moitié debout j ai un enorme doute
> Idem pour la Beaujoire...
> Pareil pour le Velodrome...


I find it strange too...
But who knows... remember old trafford in its old configuration could hold tremendous crowd in the era of all standing places.
Like you, I'll stay sceptical.


----------



## lorevi

*Stade de France End-zone*

Another pictures in soccer configuration.
I don't know exactly the distance win between the two configuration


----------



## Neda Say

Every team is building the same basic design I wonder if they did not get a discount! Gaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 3tmk

Vilak said:


> Paris is not like London were every area has a flagship team and a 30+ club stadium.
> Paris has ONE flagship team and one 30k+ club stadium.
> So true parisiian only support PSG when Londonians support is diluted between those clubs. Paris northern people feel represented by PSG wich is the CITY team, not an area team.
> 
> The only difference is the different level of passion we have in football which would make the existence of a second high level team in Paris difficult financially.


forget not only the fact that it's not in Paris (that's due to city hall, a main contributor to the budget), but most of all, the SdF is a weak football stadium.
The fans don't want to be in that cold stadium, far from the action, and that they'll have to share with just about anything that comes to mind, from the LOSC :nuts: to snowboarding events, some motor shows, and whatever else.
And to think we complained when the Stade Francais messes up the field when we loan them the Parc. I personally have no problem sharing the stadium with them, but it shows that every stadium has its limits.
The Parc is perfect for PSG. Maybe not the luxury boxes, that's where it does not fit with modern needs

I'll be honest. I would love if they could rebuild like half of the Parc, with the modern amenities needed, while keeping at least half of the old historical structure, and managing to make it fit so that the ambiance can be as good, or even better, than before. The problem is the stadium is in such an urban area, so intertwined with infrastructure, that it is virtually impossible to make any big changes.

After all, the Parc is the one stadium that is consistently voted best by players and supporters alike
Here it is:
http://www.planetepsg.com/news-9405-club_le_parc_des_princes_plebiscite.html
Le Parc des Princes, stade préféré des joueurs

267 joueurs ont répondu à cette question, dont voici le top 5 :
1. Parc des Princes (Paris), 125 voix (46,81 %)
2. Vélodrome (Marseille), 44 voix (16,47 %)
3. Gerland (Lyon), 15 voix (5,61 %)
4. Geoffroy-Guichard (Saint-Etienne), 14 voix (5,24 %)
5. Félix-Bollaert (Lens), 12 voix (4,49 %)


La meilleure ambiance de France au Parc des Princes

Pour cette deuxième question, les votes sont plus serrés mais le Parc des Princes arrive toujours en tête :
1. Parc des Princes (Paris), 81 voix (30,33 %)
2. Vélodrome (Marseille), 62 voix (23,32 %)
3. Geoffroy-Guichard (Saint-Etienne), 56 voix (20,60 %)
4. Félix-Bollaert (Lens), 35 voix (13,06 %)
5. Gerland (Lyon), 13 voix (4,85 %)


Le Parc plébiscité pour l'architecture

Plus de la moitié des sondés ont placé le stade parisien en première position en ce qui concerne l'architecture :
1. Parc des Princes (Paris), 149 voix (55,60 %)
2. La Beaujoire (Nantes), 16 voix (5,97 %)
3. Gerland (Lyon), 15 voix (5,60 %)
4. Louis-II (Monaco), 13 voix (4,85 %)
5. Stadium (Toulouse), 12 voix (4,48 %)

Le Parc des Princes 4ème concernant la pelouse

Récemment critiquée, la pelouse du Parc des Princes se classe pourtant quatrième :
1. Villeneuve d'Ascq (Lille), 53 voix (20,63 %)
2. Gerland (Lyon), 30 voix (11,67 %)
3. La Beaujoire (Nantes), 27 voix (10,51 %)
4. Parc des Princes (Paris), 22 voix (8,56 %)
5. Vélodrome (Marseille), 18 voix (7,00 %)


----------



## Neda Say

Ok the only thing that this surveys show is that it's really time for some major overhaul.
The parc best atmosphere(!!!!) has to be partly due to the bowl architecture that no other stadium has at this capacity. Still for me the Parc to have the best atmosphere is something of a shocker! How can the atmosphere be better than Lens!!! That really beats me!


----------



## 3tmk

Well the standings were realized by polling 268 L1 players
I guess most of them might enjoy the fact that they usually leave with the 3pts when they visit the Parc 

But I'll agree with you, one of the reasons is the lack of competition.


----------



## Neda Say

Finally an update on the New OGC Nice stadium!!! And it was about damn time in my opinion! Here's an extract of an interview published on Le Monde online



> Christian Estrosi imprime sa marque à Nice
> LE MONDE | 31.05.08 | 15h11
> 
> Le grand stade de football. "Le dossier sera réglé avant l'été", assure Christian Estrosi. Ce stade "multimodal" sera réalisé dans la plaine du Var, en partenariat public-privé, dans le cadre d'un vaste projet d'ensemble, comprenant un parc d'exposition, qui doit pouvoir accueillir des rencontres sportives de haut niveau comme des manifestations culturelles.
> 
> "Ce sera un lieu de vie au coeur de la plaine du Var", précise le maire. Il se dit favorable à une structure de 40 000 places, indispensable pour être retenue par la FIFA, la Fédération internationale de football, comme ville organisatrice de l'euro 2016.


So for the non french speakers: 
The stadium case will be dealt with before summer. This multipurpose stadium will be built in La plaine du Var and will be financed through private investors and public funding. Complex will include an exhibition place and should be able to host high profile sports events as well as cultural events.

This place will bring life to La plaine du Var, says the mayor, who's in favor of a 40000 seater, in order to be shortlisted by FIFA to become a host city in the bid for France 2016.


You guys can read the complete article by just clicking on the link below (be aware it's in french)
http://www.lemonde.fr/aujourd-hui/article/2008/05/31/christian-estrosi-imprime-sa-marque-a-nice_1052209_3238.html#ens_id=1052286

So what can we gather from this thing. Nothing much except that Estrosi doesn't know much about the sport as EURO 2016 is to be decided by UEFA and not FIFA. I assume it will have to host trade shows too. I think we could see a design used elsewhere as its budget will be limited (picture a Stade des Alpes only bigger) If anybody knows where is the so called Plaine du Var and what it looks like now! I surfed some sites quickly and it looks like the project and are highly sensitive topics!


----------



## titou

Great news neda say!
than you.


----------



## IronMan89

I told you that it's gonna be 40K and not 32K


----------



## Carrerra

I don't believe this is going to happen before I die. France is a big big big nation in national football team but a incredibly small nation in football stadium development.


----------



## titou

Carrerra said:


> I don't believe this is going to happen before I die. France is a big big big nation in national football team but a incredibly small nation in football stadium development.



For Nice, okay, it may flop but be sure Lyon, Lens and Lille will have their stadium.
Marseille will also cover its Velodrome soon, and maybe also expand the seating by few thousand seats.

Hope we get Euro2016, it will surely help.


----------



## titou

Neda Say said:


> Hum, I see a lot of wishful thinking in your list Axelferis!
> 
> Stade de France is only a 78000 seater, by the way


Please don't start a useless argument about few hundred seats.
What counts is that in 2016, we'll have what's needed in term of modern big stadiums to make the competition a great great success.


----------



## titou

We should rename this thread "France euro 2016 bid" 

From Vilak :

"The host of Euro 2016 will be choosen in Spring 2011"

3 years from now. Most of the work would be surely done as we know Lens and Lyon deadline for the end of the construction is sooner.


"Hosting requirement :
A minimum of eight stadia is necessary to host a championship in the present 16-team format. Minimum eight stadias must have above 30,000 seats"

We already have them but some must improve in term of comfort and modernism.

"three of those eight must have above 40,000 seats and a 4-star rating"

No problem, we already have two ones and projects showed us there will be an half dozen more in 8 years if not sooner. 

"and at least one of those three must have 50,000 seats and a 5-star rating"

We have one, we'll have at least 3 in 2016 if not sooner 

"Should the tournament be expanded to 24 teams, the experience of past 24-team World Cups (1982 to 1994) shows that 9 to 12 stadia are necessary to host such a competition. This would favour bids from single large countries or joint bids by two or more medium-size countries."

No problem too.


----------



## Carrerra

titou said:


> We should rename this thread "France euro 2016 bid"
> 
> From Vilak :
> 
> "The host of Euro 2016 will be choosen in Spring 2011"
> 
> 3 years from now. Most of the work would be surely done as we know Lens and Lyon deadline for the end of the construction is sooner.
> 
> 
> "Hosting requirement :
> A minimum of eight stadia is necessary to host a championship in the present 16-team format. Minimum eight stadias must have above 30,000 seats"
> 
> We already have them but some must improve in term of comfort and modernism.
> 
> "three of those eight must have above 40,000 seats and a 4-star rating"
> 
> No problem, we already have two ones and projects showed us there will be *an half dozen more* in 8 years if not sooner.
> 
> "and at least one of those three must have 50,000 seats and a 5-star rating"
> 
> We have one, we'll have at least 3 in 2016 if not sooner
> 
> "Should the tournament be expanded to 24 teams, the experience of past 24-team World Cups (1982 to 1994) shows that 9 to 12 stadia are necessary to host such a competition. This would favour bids from single large countries or joint bids by two or more medium-size countries."
> 
> No problem too.


I don't think at least an half dozen projects for 40K+ seater are underway in France. I know projects for Lyon and Lille are the case but what else????????? Name the rest.


----------



## Carrerra

I'm very familiar with Strasbourg because a Korean legendary winger called Seo once played for the club around in the late 90s. I wish they could make their dream come true


----------



## piraB4L

*New arèna from Bordeaux :*























































*Capacity : 14 000 *


----------



## Kuvvaci

Why do French Indoor sport halls and arenas usually have small capacities? There is only one big in Paris, Omni.


----------



## piraB4L

Kuvvaci said:


> Why do French Indoor sport halls and arenas usually have small capacities? There is only one big in Paris, Omni.


" french exception " lol 

I don't know, maybe the lack of ambition and boldness, that's true that we are late compared in other European countries... But there are other plans in future, Lyons, Which wants to acquire an arèna, 15 000 - 18 000 people for accept there ASVEL, a french basket team

So wait and see....

In Paris, there is a plan to built a "superdôme" with a capacity of 20 000 people.... whose things put in place slowly....


----------



## Carrerra

piraB4L said:


> *New arèna from Bordeaux :*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Capacity : 14 000 *


Anothr OL Land in Bordeaux?


----------



## www.sercan.de

i do not like the stands
oval? 

BTW, shoult it have its own thread?


----------



## Kuvvaci

what was the name of the stadium wich has been used for mediterranean games in Languedoc-Roussillon in 1993?


----------



## Neda Say

piraB4L said:


> *New arèna from Bordeaux :*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Capacity : 14 000 *


What's this where does it come from?
Who's the designer ?
Why in bordeaux?
How come it gets 14000 seats?


----------



## IronMan89

On the same pitch


----------



## Masters At Work

Carrerra said:


> Oh, the new stadium is the renovation of the old one! I didn't know that. So, what about playing ground of the club during construction? Are they playing their home match in other stadium or the current stadium which is being renovated?


They play in the same stadium
Dijon havn't a lot of fan...


----------



## kanye

kanye said:


> When will they gonna start building work with OL Land or Nouveau Stade Velodrome?


:shifty:


----------



## Vilak

kanye said:


> :shifty:


For OL stadium, it should be soon, some of the money seems yet to be found.

For Velodrome, a project in the 140 millions Euros range has yet to be choseen, application are still received and hope for the renovation to be started in 2012.


----------



## Neda Say

After Olympique Lyonnais announcement's a few days ago it's now OGC Nice turn's to tell us that they'll receive their new stadium! Guess when! Yes 2013 it is!



> *Nice aura son grand stade en 2013*
> 
> Le député-maire de Nice, Christian Estrosi, a ouvert la procédure visant à construire un stade de 35 000 à 40 000 places à Nice.
> Dans les cartons depuis six ans, le projet d’un grand stade à Nice a enfin pris corps. Le député-maire de Nice, Christian Estrosi, a défini le planning des opérations, devant déboucher sur la construction d’une enceinte pouvant comporter 35 000 à 40 000 places. L’appel d’offres s’écoulera tout au long de l’année 2009 avant le choix final du projet en avril 2010. Les travaux débuteront en février 2011 pour une livraison prévue dans le premier semestre 2013. Le stade, d’un coût de 100 millions d’euros hors taxes, sera établi sur le terrain de Saint Isidore. Il pourra accueillir des matches de rugby et des concerts. Par ailleurs, l’OGC Nice sera doté d’un nouveau centre d’entraînement d’ici deux ans.


source: Sport24.com
100 Million euros exluding VAT! For a 40000 seater that is sort of optimistic or this thing will look extremely cheap!?


----------



## Vilak

Neda Say said:


> After Olympique Lyonnais announcement's a few days ago it's now OGC Nice turn's to tell us that they'll receive their new stadium! Guess when! Yes 2013 it is!
> 
> 
> 
> source: Sport24.com
> 100 Million euros exluding VAT! For a 40000 seater that is sort of optimistic or this thing will look extremely cheap!?


It can't be worse than what they have now


----------



## Neda Say

^^ You have a made a good point!


----------



## berkshire royal

Does anyone have any pictures of the proposed Nice stadium?
I went to Nice a few years ago a very beautiful city also pretty decent sized. I reckon Nice have a fair bit of untapped potential which could be realised if they moved to an impressive modern stadium.


----------



## lpioe

From what I understand from the quote on the last page the final project will be chosen in april 2010. So I guess we won't see pics before.

I was also in Nice this summer. What quite surprised me was that I saw quite a few people with a OM shirt and none with a Nice shirt. I was only in the city for 2 days though so it might have been coincidence.


Here is a pic of the current stadium from wikipedia:









Looks like terraces. Are they still allowed in France?


----------



## Jim856796

I felt like saying something about Grenoble's stadium in this thread, but there's only one thing that came to my mind: The Stade des Alpes uses solar panels and produces more than 70,000 Watt-hour per year.


----------



## x-marien-x

*DIJON - New Stadium Gaston-Gérard (~22,000)*

very good stadium fot a club in the 2nd division


----------



## x-marien-x




----------



## x-marien-x

LIGUE 1 2008-2009:


----------



## x-marien-x

*stadium in Dijon*

*North stand 25.10.08*









*South stand 25.10.08*


----------



## x-marien-x

Euro 2016 in France...

Stadium for euro 2016:

Paris: stade de france 80,000
Marseille: stade vélodrome 78,000
Lyon: OL Land 60,000
Lille: new stadium 50,000
Strasbourg: new stadium 43,000
Nice: new stadium 35,000-40,000
Lens: stade félix-bollaert 50,000
Paris: parcs des princes ?
Metz: new stadium ?
Bordeaux: new stadium ?
Nantes: new stadium ?
Toulouse: new stadium ?
St-Etienne: new stadium ?


----------



## Neda Say

x-marien-x said:


> Euro 2016 in France...
> 
> Stadium for euro 2016:
> 
> Paris: stade de france 80,000
> Marseille: stade vélodrome 78,000
> Lyon: OL Land 60,000
> Lille: new stadium 50,000
> Strasbourg: new stadium 43,000
> Nice: new stadium 35,000-40,000
> Lens: stade félix-bollaert 50,000
> Paris: parcs des princes ?
> Metz: new stadium ?
> Bordeaux: new stadium ?
> Nantes: new stadium ?
> Toulouse: new stadium ?
> St-Etienne: new stadium ?


Uh, a new stadium in Metz!? What for? 
Nantes is talking about stadium upgrades not building a third stadium.
St-Etienne upgrades are likely but a new stadium is doubtful.
Bordeaux new stadium has been a very long time coming and they are focussing on a 14000 seater arena now. So I don't see it in a near future.

Your list include one stadium too many by UEFA standard (12 Stadium max) and in my opinion 8 or 10 are more than enough.


----------



## x-marien-x

Neda Say said:


> Uh, a new stadium in Metz!? What for?
> Nantes is talking about stadium upgrades not building a third stadium.
> St-Etienne upgrades are likely but a new stadium is doubtful.
> Bordeaux new stadium has been a very long time coming and they are focussing on a 14000 seater arena now. So I don't see it in a near future.
> 
> Your list include one stadium too many by UEFA standard (12 Stadium max) and in my opinion 8 or 10 are more than enough.


Metz: may be a new stadium with 33,000
the president said it in june 2008
video (in french): http://www.dailymotion.com/relevance/search/bernard%2Bserin/video/x601ro_fc-metz-nouveau-saintsymphorien_sport


----------



## Neda Say

x-marien-x said:


> Metz: may be a new stadium with 33,000
> the president said it in june 2008
> video (in french): http://www.dailymotion.com/relevance/search/bernard%2Bserin/video/x601ro_fc-metz-nouveau-saintsymphorien_sport


Ok a renovated 33000+ seater and with a big maybe behind it! Well that was before the credit crunch!


----------



## Neda Say

Talking about arena is a rare thing in this country but I think that one is interesting!

Yup, I finally managed to put my hand on the Montecristo Arena project in the hyperactive city of Bordeaux!!!!

Capacity for Basketball: 14000 seats
Location: Floirac (eastern suburb)
Executive suites : none (WTF!!!)
Price tag: 100M euros
Geenlight: Sept 2008
start date: 2010
due date: 2012



























more info available in french here:
http://cub-projets.info/salle_de_spectacle_multifonctions/index.html


What I like about it ; the capacity of 14000 for basketball, it's about the right size for a city like Bordeaux! The versatility of the equipment (finally someone understood that a zenith and a tiny arena are rubbish). The design is ok probably trying a bit too much for the diamond look. the location near the river in a larger development project! Going for LEED highest standard.

What I don't like about it ; no luxury suite level!!! No store or restaurant in the arena as the mall is located next to it! 

Want to know more about the project :http://www.projetmontecristo.com/index.php?PHPSESSID=fd6e92540df62f791e6e77a9d95262d1


----------



## lpioe

^^ Is basketball popular in France?
What attendance get the top teams?


----------



## ionutzyankoo

Oh boy Daewoo Cielo


----------



## IronMan89

Some news about Lille stadium:

Completion date is set to June 2012 but it's still expected for early 2012


----------



## Benjuk

Carrerra said:


>


Capacity and completion date?


----------



## Alx-D

Benjuk said:


> Capacity and completion date?


Cap:5
Completion date: 1987


----------



## Carrerra

Alx-D said:


> Cap:5
> Completion date: 1987


:lol::lol::lol: The smallest-ever stadium in this forum...


----------



## Mo Rush

Is there an awesome stadium completed in 2008 in your country?

*Nominate it for SSC Stadium of the year 2008*


----------



## Carrerra

No. There's no major sporting event ever hosted in South Korea since 2002 WC so, the government feels no need to build large stadiums.


----------



## Chrispic

*MONTPELLIER - La Grande Salle (15,000)*

Montpellier 2010 - La Grande Salle 

Hi! Here is a thread for one of the major projects of Montpellier (and its suburbs), the 8th largest city in France and whose growth is the 2nd highest in the country.

_________________________________________________________________

*THE PROJECT*
_________________________________________________________________

*Location:* Pérols, FRANCE. It's close to Montpellier, a city of 251,000 inhabitants in the south of France, 7km from the Mediterranean Sea. La Grande Salle is located on the "Parc des Expositions" (exhibition parc) of Montpellier, itself located in Pérols (8,500 inhabitants), a city of "Montpellier Agglomération" (administrative boundary).
See the location on Google Maps

*Name:* *La Grande Salle*. This is a default name because the name hasn't yet been found, it'll by the principle of "naming".

*Use:* It's a multipurpose hall which can accommodate both sports (tennis, basketball, handball, hockey,...) as concerts, meetings and exhibitions.

*Years:*
- 28 February 2008: revelation of the winning project.
- July to October 2008: demolition of 3 existing halls.
- 28 October 2008: obtaining building permits.
- *November 2008*: construction starts!
- Décember 2009: delivery of 10,000 sqm of exhibition hall.
- *September 2010*: final delivery, ready!

*Composition:* 3 parts: 
- An entrance hall (2,350 sqm)
- An auditorium (5,500 fixed seats)
- An exhibition hall.

+ the building has an excrescence that houses a VIP area of 1,000 sqm and 24 suites.
The roof is completely covered with photovoltaic panels (10.000 sqm).

*Configurations:*
The building will be completely modular: a maximum of 15,000 places (including 9000 seats), a configuration of 12,000 seats, a 6,000-seat configuration, a meeting configuration, Supercross configuration, a configuration in Team Sports and Tennis.
-> See the different configurations
-> From the sky
-> From the side

*Proportions:*
- Length: 150m
- Width: 100m
- Height: 25m
- Surface: 28,643 sqm
- Ground surface: 231,382 sqm

*Architect:* A+ Architecture (french)
*Client:* Montpellier Agglomération | ENJOY | SERM

_________________________________________________________________

*RENDER AND INFORMATION*
_________________________________________________________________

Permit to demolish: HERE
Permit to construct: HERE
Information: HERE, HERE, HERE and HERE

Renders:









































































To go further:

- A presentation video

- Technical information: http://www.cance.fr/actualite.php?id=

- Information PDF from ENJOY: HERE

- Dossier de presse 08/01/2009 (PDF): HERE
_________________________________________________________________

*PHOTOS OF CONSTRUCTION*
_________________________________________________________________

*17 March 2009:*

 -  -  -  -  - 

*5 March 2009:*

 -  -  -  -  - 

*5 October 2008:*



*29 August 2008:*

 - 

___________________________


Enjoy 2010 :banana:


----------



## www.sercan.de

> La Grande Salle est conçue pour devenir une étape importante dans
> Elle offre une capacité maximale de 14 000 spectateurs dont 7 500 places assises


14k?


----------



## Chrispic

Well, some sources say 15.000 (http://www.midilibre.com/articles/2...ande-salle-accueillera-M-et-les-Enfoires.php5 and weekly "La Gazette de Montpellier") and others, 14.000. So I don't know who believe :nuts:


----------



## www.sercan.de

i would say taht 15k or 14k is the concert cap.
at basketball mode maybe 12k


----------



## mlm

Does anyone know the cost of this arena?

EDIT: Found the answer somewhere else, 54 million €.


----------



## titou

Valenciennes future stadium looks exactly like most of the stadiums contructed those days : Cool but nothing special.
Anyway I like this design.


----------



## Chrispic

Yesterday and today, a special crane came from Belgium has assembled the first beam that will support the roof of La Grande Salle!

Today's photos:


*La Grande Salle, 26-03-2009*

 -  -  -  -  -


----------



## Demetrius

Just read the link Chrispic provided about the different configurations of the venue. 
15k is the maximum capacity for concerts. The fixed seats (gradin fixes) will be between 5-5,8k depending on the configuration. For team sports & tennis (last picture: "sports collectifs et tennis") the cap. will be at 9,1k seats comprising 5,8 fixed seats (gradins fixes) & 3,3k removable seats (gradins mobiles).

Link: http://chrispics.free.fr/arpcpa/arpcpa454g_perols.jpg


----------



## likasz

How many 10,000+ (for team sports) halls has France?


----------



## Neda Say

Mo Rush said:


> Is there an awesome stadium completed in 2008 in your country?
> 
> *Nominate it for SSC Stadium of the year 2008*


No pro stadium but two small sized arena in the third tear cities of Chambery for Handball, it's called le Phare and le Palio in Perigueux-Boulazac for basketball. Capacity not exceeding 4600 for either arena!


----------



## Chrispic

I don't know likasz. There Bercy in Paris, but others? I don't know.

Here is a video of the daily MidiLibre on the laying of the 1st of 4 large beams carrying the roof:
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x8svkq_premierepoutregrandesalle_news


----------



## www.sercan.de

so sports capacity is under 10k?


----------



## Axelferis

i didn't know valenciennes had begun??!! Wow a new stadium in france that works have started! Amazing!

To be under 30k don't matter! Only the beauty and the mood into the building !


----------



## JYDA

NiShiiZ said:


> The render of Eurostadium at Strasbourg looks so nice, is it gonna be a new venue of RCS ?


yup


----------



## parcdesprinces

Carrerra said:


> When are they expected to start the construction?


Maybe in late 2010.....


----------



## kanye

just for info, there's already a thread for the Eurostadium

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=654616


----------



## Carrerra

parcdesprinces said:


> Maybe in late 2010.....


Late 2010? I feel like that means it will be built in late 2100... hmmmm


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ Absolutely not (besides I made a mistake about the beginning of construction : January 2012).

Eurosadium calendar:



> - Premier semestre 2009: études de faisabilité par le groupe Hammerson.
> 
> - Premier semestre 2009: travail en partenariat avec les services de la Ville afin de faire évoluer le projet.
> 
> - Eté 2009: décision définitive du groupe Hammerson.
> 
> - Septembre 2009: lancement des procédures administratives.
> 
> - Décembre 2010: dépot du dossier final.
> 
> - Janvier 2012: lancement des travaux.
> 
> - Juin 2014: livraison.


----------



## parcdesprinces

*Location: Paris (Nanterre/La Défense),* Ile de France
*Name: "Arena 92" * (New Stadium) 
*Tenant: Racing-Métro 92,* Rugby (formerly Racing-Club de France)
*Capacity: 32,000 seats* (many business seats/skyboxes)
*Opening: 2013*
*Architects:* _bidding in progress_
*Cost: €200-220M * (100% Private: Racing-Métro 92/Stadome + naming rights)
*Retractable Roof + Retractable tiers for concert/indoor arena configuration
30,000m² of office spaces + 10,000m² of commercial/entertainment areas inside the stadium
Renewable energy (photovoltaic cells)
Rainwater collection system

(Euro 2016 candidate Stadium)*


Pre-Project :



































Paris has the two oldest rugby clubs of France :
Stade-Francais (a new stadium with 20/22,000 seats is projected, the first works will begin in 2010) and Metro-Racing.


----------



## Carrerra

This stadium deserves to have its own thread. It's over 30K


----------



## parcdesprinces

Sure, but IMO we have to wait the final plans... because, for the moment it is only pre-plans.....


----------



## xavarreiro

nice stadium


----------



## Axelferis

awful but it has its utility


----------



## Neda Say

They are for sure banking on corporate support! That many suites for a rugby stadium!!! I won't complain about it french stadium don't have enough of these in general! Should look really nice in 1.0


----------



## parcdesprinces

*Location: Metz,* Lorraine
*Name: Stade Saint-Symphorien * (Refurbishment and Extension) 
*Tenant: FC Metz* 
*Extension: 26,671 --> 35,000 seats* (3,000 VIP seats)
*Opening: 2012*
*Architects: Fiebiger GmbH*
*Cost: €32-45M* (60%: Local authorities & 40%: FC Metz)
*Retractable roof (planned with the second stage of works)
Renewable energy (photovoltaic cells)
Rainwater collection system*

*(Euro 2016 Candidate city)*


































retractable roof:









The project was designed by the architects of Fritz-Walter-Stadion in Kaiserslautern, Germany.


Current Stadium:


----------



## Axelferis

Congratulations to metz! A small city with small cute stadium!! It has a familiar link with stadium like Anderlecht in belgium! i apreciate it very very much!


----------



## Chrispic

Update of La Grande Salle (the final name should be "L'Arena", so original :lol: ) construction site in Pérols (near Montpellier), *July 12th 2009*:

 -  -  -


----------



## Carrerra

What is La Grande Salle? Is this a football stadium? What's the capacity?


----------



## Chrispic

All informations are here: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=33750420&postcount=728 

It's a multi-function arena.


----------



## Douly

Construction of "l'Arena" in Montpellier is going rather fast! 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Here's a first proposal of the new Velodrome stadium (extension (70,000 seats) + roof covering + office and residential buildings) in Marseille.


----------



## Neda Say

I'm not impressed by this silly roof but the development around the stadium looks nice to me!


----------



## Neda Say

Metz redevelopment is nice


----------



## parcdesprinces

*Location: Nancy,* Lorraine
*Name: Stade Marcel Picot * (Refurbishment and Extension) 
*Tenant: AS Nancy-Lorraine* 
*Extension: 20,087 --> 35,000 seats* (3,000 business seats + 60 suites)
*Opening: 2012*
*Architects: Agence Philippe Thouveny*
*Cost: €60-70M* (100% Private: AS Nancy-Lorraine + naming rights ?)
*Retractable Roof
Renewable energy (photovoltaic cells)

(Euro 2016 Candidate city)*

































Current Stadium:


----------



## Chrispic

Construction Update for "La Grande Salle" (also called "L'Arena") in Montpellier, *18th september 2009*:

 -  -  - 

One years ago, there was an empty field.


----------



## parcdesprinces

New renders of St-Symphorien :

*Location: Metz,* Lorraine
*Name: Stade Saint-Symphorien * (Refurbishment and Extension) 
*Tenant: FC Metz* 
*Extension: 26,671 --> 35,000 seats* (3,000 VIP seats)
*Opening: 2012*
*Architects: Fiebiger GmbH*
*Cost: €32-45M* (60%: Local authorities & 40%: FC Metz)
*Retractable roof
Renewable energy (photovoltaic cells)
Rainwater collection system*

*(Euro 2016 Candidate city)*

retractable roof









Without retractable roof









Other pics on post #792 and post #839


----------



## Vilak

If France get Euro 2016, Paris PDP will have 70 millions euros to renovate and Rennes stadium will have 36 millions.


----------



## Neda Say

parcdesprinces said:


> New renders of St-Symphorien :
> 
> *Location: Metz,* Lorraine
> *Name: Stade Saint-Symphorien * (Refurbishment and Extension)
> *Tenant: FC Metz*
> *Extension: 26,671 --> 35,000 seats* (3,000 VIP seats)
> *Opening: 2012*
> *Cost: €32M *
> *Renewable energy (photovoltaic cells)
> Rainwater collection system
> Retractable roof is also planned, it will be added later.*
> 
> *(Euro 2016 Candidate city)*
> 
> retractable roof
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without retractable roof
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other pics on post #792 and post #839


I like the refurbishment! Especially the mast for some reason! This stadium looks better with the roof! 

Bare with me I don't like roofs! But this one I actually like!!!


----------



## matts67

^^
I still really don't understand how Metz could believe they would do that with only 30 M€, especially with a retractable roof...looks impossible to me but if they manage to get it for that price than I'll say well done!


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ I think the €32M don't include the roof which is planned with the second stage of works.


----------



## matts67

parcdesprinces said:


> ^^ I think the €32M don't include the roof which is planned with the second stage of works.


Maybe...but that would mean it is planned to be added after a potential Euro 2016? because I think the low cost of the upgrade was one of their main argument to be chosen by the FFF...
Anyway that would be a nice stadium if it looks like K'lautern stadium, which I like very much!


----------



## parcdesprinces

New renders and video of Nancy :

*Location: Nancy,* Lorraine
*Name: Stade Marcel Picot * (Refurbishment and Extension) 
*Tenant: AS Nancy-Lorraine* 
*Extension: 20,087 --> 35,000 seats* (3,000 business seats + 60 suites)
*Opening: 2012*
*Architects: Agence Philippe Thouveny*
*Cost: €60-70M* (100% Private: AS Nancy-Lorraine + naming rights ?)
*Retractable Roof
Renewable energy (photovoltaic cells)

(Euro 2016 Candidate city)*



















[dailymotion]xaphun_picot-2012_sport[/dailymotion]

Other pics on post #800.


----------



## piraB4L

Oh yes, verry good pictures my friend:banana:


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ I like this project too, especially the new main stand !


----------



## parcdesprinces

Progress of construction of Dijon Stadium (September 2009) :

*Location: Dijon,* Burgundy
*Name: Stade Gaston Gérard *(Rebuilding) 
*Tenant: Dijon Football-Côte d'Or*
*Capacity: 22,000 seats* (1,400 business seats + 34 suites)
*Opening (two-stage construction): 1st stage: 2010 | ** 2nd stage: Following promotion to Ligue 1**.*
*Architects: Atelier Michel Rémon*
*Cost: €50-60M* (100% Public: City of Dijon + naming rights: Suez)
*Renewable energy (photovoltaic cells)
Rainwater collection system*


















First stage of works, South Stand:

























First stage of works, North Stand (Suez Stand) already completed:

















Other pics & renders on post #815


----------



## parcdesprinces

Progress of construction of MMArena (September 2009) :

*Location: Le Mans,* Pays de la Loire (stadium located inside the circuit of the 24 Hours)
*Name: MMArena *(New Stadium) 
*Tenant: Le Mans Union Club 72*
*Capacity: 25,064 seats* (2,000 business seats + 32 suites)
*Opening: 2010* (under construction)
*Architects: Cardete & Huet, Studio B. Huet,* jointly with Vinci (construction)
*Cost: €102M* (Public–Private Partnership: Local authorities & Vinci + naming rights: MMA)
*Removable tiers in the corners for concert configuration
Rainwater collection system*




























Onter renders & Pics on Post #813


----------



## parcdesprinces

Progress of preliminary works at Lille (september/october 2009) :

*Location: Lille,* Nord-Pas de Calais
*Name: "Grand Stade" * (New Stadium) 
*Tenant: Lille Olympique SC-Lille Métropole*
*Capacity: 50,157 seats* (4,965 business seats + 83 suites)
*Opening: 2012* (under construction, preliminary works)
*Architects: Atelier Pierre Ferret, Valode & Pistres*, IOSIS, jointly with Eiffage (construction)
*Cost: €620-700M * (Public–Private Partnership: Local Authorities & Eiffage + naming rights)
*Retractable Roof + Movable Pitch (Indoor arena under the pitch)
Renewable energy (photovoltaic cells & wind turbines)
Rainwater collection system

(Euro 2016 candidate City)*




































Chantier Grand Stade de Lille

Other renders & pics on post #821 or in its thread.


----------



## Carrerra

Are they sure to decide to build the new Lille stadium? Is there any news about that? Maybe isn't the preliminary work for different project?


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ As far I know, for the moment, the project is approved and re-approved, confirmed and re-confirmed :lol: !!!

It even has its official website and official pages on the Lille-Métropole website !

I know you can't believe it, but, apparently that stadium will be built  !!!



PS: The next step is to obtain the building permit (late december or early 2010), after the last public inquiries. So, until january, the site is under preparation !!!


----------



## Axelferis

Yes the next step is the permission . I saw tv a fe days ago and they said that they hope to obtain it this month or next november!!

It was during a meeting between m.Seydoux president of Losc and representants of Eiffage . for this occasion a based brand of the group was created to realiez the stadium: Elisa (filiale of eiffage)

And i was at villeneuve d'ascq yesterday to go to the shopping in V2 centre commercial! It's a fact the works for the soil are impressing comparing 8 months ago! They even took a portion of motorway for works.


Congratulations for Le mans arena! Those guys aren't joking! :cheers:


----------



## matts67

MMArena looks promising indeed!
but I'm a bit disappointed that in France it seems we only have one single model to build 20/25000 seats stadiums...they all look the same: Dijon, Reims, Le Mans, Valenciennes, le Havre....
Where is the originality?
About Nancy stadium I like the new stand with what looks like the suites very much, it looks very nice. But each time I see that retractable roof, I get the impression it's made of paper...


----------



## Axelferis

Nancy is a good project and i prefer that than nothing :lol:


----------



## parcdesprinces

matts67 said:


> About Nancy stadium I like the new stand with what looks like the suites very much, it looks very nice.


It will also have 30 suites on the other side.

So main stand (tribune Jacquet) : current *2,000 BS/VIP seats* (2nd level) + *1,000 additional* (3rd level) + *30 suites* (4th level)

Lateral stand (tribune Hazotte): *30 suites* (between the 1st and 2nd level)




> But each time I see that retractable roof, I get the impression it's made of paper...


:lol::lol: 

I have the same impression. In reality, I think it will look like the roof of the Parken in Copenhagen :


----------



## parcdesprinces

Renders of OL Land in Lyon :

*Location: Lyon,* Rhône-Alpes 
*Name: "OL Land"* (New Stadium)
*Tenant: Olympique Lyonnais*
*Capacity: 61,556 seats* (5,100 business seats + 130 suites)
*Opening: 2013*
*Architects: Populous/HOK*, Buffi & Associés (urban planning)
*Cost: €400-450M * (100% Private: Olympique Lyonnais/OL Groupe + naming rights)
*Renewable energy (photovoltaic cells)
Rainwater collection system

(Euro 2016 candidate Stadium)*











New renders:



































Other renders in its thread.


----------



## berkshire royal

^^
I like the exterior and the roof but the interior is very bland it's just another cookie cutter bowl hno:


----------



## Neda Say

Well it's an HOK stadium alright! At least the color seating will look a bit different!


----------



## lpioe

I do like the interior. I prefer business setas and vip boxes integrated into the tiers instead of an own for both like f.e. at Emirates. I also like the color of the seats.

Not too fond of the roof though.


----------



## parcdesprinces

Le Havre Stadium, new video :

*Location: Le Havre,* Haute Normandie
*Name: "Grand Stade" *(New Stadium) 
*Tenant: Le Havre Athletic-Club* 
*Capacity: 25,000 seats*, expandable to 30K (2,713 business seats + 18 suites)
*Opening: 2011/2012*
*Architects: SCAU, KSS*, IOSIS, jointly with Vinci (construction)
*Cost: €80-100M* (100% Public: Local authorities)
*Retractable tiers for concert configuration
Energy-plus-stadium: Renewable energy (photovoltaic cells)
Rainwater collection system
*





































Other renders & video: post #803 & post #853.


----------



## tuguesh

Great projects, all differents, originals. Long wait, but France will have a dozen of very nice stadiums pretty soon !


----------



## Chrispic

Update of "La Grande Salle / L'Arena" near Montpellier (south of France), November 1st 2009:

 -  -  -


----------



## Carrerra

Nearly all the stadiums u/c in France are 25K. Do French love the number 25,000? Why don't they love larger numbers such as 45,000 or 55,000? LOL... I'm not joking, they do deserve bigger capacity. France is an advanced country in terms of GDP or football and football is No.1 sport in France but in terms of football stadium infrastructure, they are far behind their competitors like England, Germany, Spain.


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ 

This is your second post about that in this thread.. And you're not really fair  !!

ok, there are 4 stadiums of 25K (projected or u/c) :
Le Mans
Le Havre
Valenciennes
Toulon, rugby

+ several smaller ones: 
Lorient: 24K (u/c)
Dijon: 22K (u/c)
Paris: 20/22K, rugby (approved)
Gueugnon: 20K (u/c)
Châteauroux: 20K
Angers: 20K (?)
Bastia: 16K (approved)
Ajaccio: 14K (u/c)
and more...

But MANY new stadiums/projects are bigger than 30K  !!!

Marseille: 70K (approved)
Lyon: 62K (approved)
Paris: 53K
Lens: 50K
Lille:50K (u/c)
Toulouse: 43K
St Etienne: 42K
Bordeaux: 40K
Strasbourg: 35/40K
Nice:35/38K (approved)
Metz: 35K (approved)
Nancy: 35K (approved)
Rennes: 33K
Montpellier: 33K
Paris: 32K, rugby
Clermont-Ferrand: 31K (?)

Anyway not to forget that the extreme majority of French people is absolutely not crazy about sports (except maybe about rugby, especially during six nations championship, because rugby appears, here, ""much more classy than football and without any kind of hooliganism/fanaticism"")


----------



## parcdesprinces

Progress of construction of MMArena (October 2009).

*Location: Le Mans,* Pays de la Loire (stadium located inside the circuit of the 24 Hours)
*Name: MMArena *(New Stadium) 
*Tenant: Le Mans Union Club 72*
*Capacity: 25,064 seats* (2,000 business seats + 32 suites)
*Opening: 2010* (under construction)
*Architects: Cardete & Huet, Studio B. Huet,* jointly with Vinci (construction)
*Cost: €102M* (Public–Private Partnership: Local authorities & Vinci + naming rights: MMA)
*Removable tiers in the corners for concert configuration
Rainwater collection system*



















Renders & other pics on posts #813 & #872.


----------



## parcdesprinces

Recent renders of Arena 92 :

*Location: Paris (Nanterre/La Défense),* Ile de France
*Name: "Arena 92" * (New Stadium) 
*Tenant: Racing-Métro 92,* Rugby (formerly Racing-Club de France)
*Capacity: 32,000 seats* (many business seats/skyboxes)
*Opening: 2013*
*Architects:* _bidding in progress_
*Cost: €200-220M * (100% Private: Racing-Métro 92/Stadome + naming rights)
*Retractable Roof + Retractable tiers for concert/indoor arena configuration
30,000m² of office spaces + 10,000m² of commercial/entertainment areas inside the stadium
Renewable energy (photovoltaic cells)
Rainwater collection system


(Euro 2016 ex-candidate Stadium)*


Pre-Project :



























Other renders on post #786.


----------



## parcdesprinces

The French government has anounced today that its financial helps (for new/refurbished stadiums) will be gave with or without Euro 2016 in France....... 

the €150m will be divided in 12 parts (for the twelve already selected cities).

Each part represents approx. 10% of the total cost of each project !!

Lille (Grand Stade-new): approx. €30m 
Lyon (OL Land-new): €20m
Bordeaux (Grand Stade-new): €20m
Nice (Grance Stade-new): €18m
Strasbourg (refurbishment): €16m
Marseille (refurbishment): (??) €10m
St Etienne (refurbishment): €8m 
Lens (refurbishment): (??) €7m
Paris (Stade de France-refurbishment): (??) €6m
Paris (Parc des Princes-refurbishment): (??) €6m
Toulouse (refurbishment): (??) €5m
Nancy (refurbishment): (??) €5m


----------



## Carrerra

10% of total cost... Isn't it better to exempt VAT? LOL...


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ Good question :lol:

In fact these helps will mainly be used for transportations and access to the stadiums, and these infrastructures will be payed by municipalities and local authorities which the central government will help......

Anyway many taxes are already returned to the local authorities & municipalities.. So a taxes exemption could make them lose money.....

Here is the map of government's helps :


----------



## www.sercan.de

still not much money.
its just the money for a 40-50k modern stadium


----------



## Neda Say

This government is funny 150M for 12 stadium! When Germany organized their worldcup they received more than 10 times this amount! Ok they did build more than they refurbished and it was a World Cup not a Euro Cup but still!


----------



## Neda Say

parcdesprinces said:


> Rencent renders of Arena 92 :
> 
> *Location: Paris (Nanterre/La Défense),* Ile de France
> *Name: "Arena 92" * (New Stadium)
> *Tenant: Racing-Métro 92,* Rugby (formerly Racing-Club de France)
> *Capacity: 30/32,000 seats* (many suites/skyboxes)
> *Opening: 2013*
> *Cost: €200-220M *
> *Retractable Roof + mobile tiers
> Renewable energy (photovoltaic cells)
> Rainwater collection system
> 
> (Euro 2016 ex-candidate Stadium)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other renders on post #786.


Wow, what environment! This stadium is such a good fit in La Defense!
It's well sized for rugby! It's modern and urban! Access will be super easy with Metro line 1, RER Line A and buses ; in a place in need of nightlife. 
Coolest project developed at the moment and have I forgotten the fact that this project will not require much tax payers money as it is privately funded!


----------



## Bobby3

Will the Racing football team move in too?


----------



## Cracovia

Neda Say said:


> This government is funny 150M for 12 stadium! When Germany organized their worldcup they received more than 10 times this amount! Ok they did build more than they refurbished and it was a World Cup not a Euro Cup but still!


By comparison the Polish government is providing a subsidy approx 30% of costs plus entirely funding the National stadium.


----------



## parcdesprinces

Bobby3 said:


> Will the Racing football team move in too?


I guess NO..Since they play in D4. The rugby section of Racing club de France is "independent" and the Arena 92 will be payed by the owner of the rugby team !


----------



## parcdesprinces

*Location: Paris,* Ile de France
*Name: Parc des Princes * (Refurbishment and Extension ??) 
*Tenant: Paris Saint-Germain FC*
*Extension: 48,712 --> 50/54,000 seats (??)* (4,000 business seats + 60/70 suites)
*Opening: 2014*
*Architects: Agence Roger Taillibert* + _bidding in progress_ 
*Cost: €70-100M * (100% Private: _bidding in progress, Paris SG/Colony Capital or Stadome_)
*Retractable Roof* (??)

*(Euro 2016 candidate Stadium)*


Proposal:


piraB4L said:


> http://terrellgroup.net/references.php?menu=type&id=16&reference=696&asset=1371&sub=3


----------



## mauro_lp

que estadio fantastico porque colabora con el gran entorno de el principado de monaco


----------



## Carrerra

How many lanes in Stade Louis-II's tracks? It seems to have less than 8 lanes. If so it can't hold any athletics events, right?


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ It has 8 lines and hosts an annual IAAF Diamond League (formerly Golden League) meeting, which is the best annual athletics competition....



parcdesprinces said:


> The whole building includes an Olympic aquatic center, an University, many office spaces, an indoor arena, and a 4-floors parking below the pitch (which was not a good idea because during many years the grass has had growth problems).
> The running track is used by the schools of Monaco and also by an annual IAAF Grand Prix.
> 
> Louis II is building in a district reclaimed from the sea, and the pitch is at 9 meters over the ground level (which is quite unique) !!
> 
> IMO, the bad points of this complex are:
> -The ugly colour of the seats (there is a reason why: sunlight, but white seats could be better)
> -The fences (sure the Monegasque Ultras are the worst of Europe :lol
> -The lack of luxury boxes/private suites (the stadium already has numerous business seats and areas, but no suites, except the Prince's one).
> 
> 
> 
> *Location: Monaco (Fontvieille),* Monaco
> *Name: Stade Louis II
> Tenant: AS Monaco FC*
> *Capacity: 18,523 seats*
> *Opening: 1985*
> *Architects: Henry Pottier & Associés*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some pics taken by myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flickr


----------



## Mekky II

*ROUEN - Palais des Sports (6000)*

Construction started in november 2009, i was able to find few pictures of the broken ground :














































The arena will be home of various sport clubs of Rouen, in first position the SPO Rouen Basket founded in 1892, it will also welcome special events like the Davis Cup, and either concerts.

A brief resume of the project :

Architect : Dominique Perrault 
Capacity : modulable from 3500 to 6000
Period of construction 2009-2012
Cost : 37,4 millions euros

Final project :


----------



## Neda Say

Underwhelming even for an medium sized city like Rouen. They will suck it hard when they see what Montpelier has coming in a little less than six months. It's not so much the size it's the fact that this arena is pretty uni-dimensional. I'm not going to compare them to Villeurbannes or Bordeaux planified arenas! 

But I guess it's better than Nothing!


----------



## likasz

What is the biggest stadium and sports hall on Reunion Island?Can you post some pictures?


----------



## Mekky II

Neda Say said:


> Underwhelming even for an medium sized city like Rouen. They will suck it hard when they see what Montpelier has coming in a little less than six months. It's not so much the size it's the fact that this arena is pretty uni-dimensional. I'm not going to compare them to Villeurbannes or Bordeaux planified arenas!
> 
> But I guess it's better than Nothing!


Rouen can now be considered a suburb of Paris, 50 minutes with TER hey ! It could be far less if one day they finally decide to built an high speed line between both cities. But what makes me say this is well grand paris project, the masterplan go from paris to le havre. I let Montpellier trying to fight Paris.


----------



## Mekky II

I found the exact name, it's Seine Métropole.


----------



## Chrispic

Update of "La Grande Salle / L'Arena" U/C near Montpellier, south of France:

 -


----------



## parcdesprinces

*Location: Bordeaux,* Aquitaine
*Name: "Grand Stade" *(New Stadium) 
*Tenant: FC Girondins de Bordeaux*
*Capacity: 43/45,000 seats*
*Opening: 2014*
*Architects:* _bidding in progress_
*Cost: €165-200M* (50%: Local authorities & 50%: Girondins de Bordeaux/M6)
*Renewable energy

(Euro 2016 Candidate Stadium)*



> *M6 to help finance Bordeaux stadium*
> 
> 18 Feb, 10 | France | Stadiums & facilities
> 
> M6, French commercial broadcaster and owner of Ligue 1 champion Girondins de Bordeaux, will be helping with the funding of the club's stadium according to SportBusiness.
> 
> The company's chief executive Nicolas de Tavernost told Reuters, “We are ready to spend one hundred million euros as an investment in a stadium in Bordeaux." M6 wants the rights to operate the venue for a period of 35 years in return for the investment.
> 
> France's bid for Euro 2016 indicates that Bordeaux could be one of the host cities and if this is to happen a new stadium will be needed. The current Chaban-Delmas stadium seats 34,000 and a new 43,000 stadium is expected to cost around EUR 200 million. Federal and local government are expected to invest the EUR 100 million needed over and above the M6 investment.


eufootball.biz


----------



## Kuvvaci

does France want to host any basketball tournement?


----------



## 1772

Monaco allez allez allez!


----------



## parcdesprinces

Kuvvaci said:


> does France want to host any basketball tournement?


We already hosted the Eurobasket three times....

And, as you already know , we were candidate for both 2010 and 2014 world championships but our bids have failed (which is not surprising since they had none political support and we just begin to build a new generation of arenas in French cities)

In terms of "minor sports/tournaments" IMHO France is much more interested to host Handball competitions since the French team is the best in the Handball history (Olympic champions 2008, World champions 2009, European champions 2010).


----------



## Kuvvaci

could you show me new generation arenas in France?


----------



## matts67

Kuvvaci said:


> could you show me new generation arenas in France?


Well, Bordeaux is building one (15 000 seats):
















and a video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ATSl4Wi4-Vk

Lille will have its own inlcuded in its new stadium (up to 25/30000 places):









Lyon will build a new arena (14400 places ) for ASVEL, the basketball club and the French handball association will build a 15 000 arena near Paris.
To those, you can add the new Rolang Garros Central (14500 places):

















I think that's all for the "big ones"...


----------



## jlch1987

There wasn't a Big Dome proposition for Paris if they get the Olympics...?

I mean, Paris needs something bigger, like O2, I think Bercy is getting smaller with time....


----------



## IronMan89

There was a big dome proposal for Gymnastic! And this site was set to be permanent. 
Here it is


----------



## Kevin_01

jlch1987 said:


> There wasn't a Big Dome proposition for Paris if they get the Olympics...?
> 
> I mean, Paris needs something bigger, like O2, I think Bercy is getting smaller with time....


Yes. I hope Arena 92

http://www.nanterre.fr/NR/rdonlyres/56057BD1-C9AB-4502-B875-A8F5444044B0/0/Arena92VPSiNanterre.pdf


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ It won't be really a proper "arena", but yes, it could do the job if needed !!


----------



## jlch1987

Seems nice, it's like the Stade Lille, or more precisely, like Saitama Arena 

Is it modulaire...?

What are the caps...?

It's official or just prop...?

In advance, thanks for the answers...


----------



## Kuvvaci

Kevin_01 said:


> Yes. I hope Arena 92
> 
> http://www.nanterre.fr/NR/rdonlyres/56057BD1-C9AB-4502-B875-A8F5444044B0/0/Arena92VPSiNanterre.pdf


woow will it be built?


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^
@Kuvvaci & jlch1987



parcdesprinces said:


> *Location: Paris (Nanterre/La Défense),* Ile de France
> *Name: "Arena 92" * (New Stadium)
> *Tenant: Racing-Métro 92,* Rugby (formerly Racing-Club de France)
> *Capacity: 32,000/35,000 seats* (many business seats/skyboxes)
> *Opening: 2013*
> *Architects:* _bidding in progress_
> *Cost: €200-220M * (100% Private: Racing-Métro 92/Stadome + naming rights)
> *Retractable Roof + movable tiers for concert/indoor arena configuration
> 30,000m² of office spaces + 10,000m² of commercial/entertainment areas inside the stadium
> Renewable energy (geothermal heating, photovoltaic cells & solar-thermal panels)
> Rainwater collection system
> 
> (Euro 2016 ex-candidate Stadium)*
> 
> 
> Pre-Project :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other renders on post #786.


----------



## Kuvvaci

is it not for EURO 2016? If France wants to play here for EURO, I can accept to wait 4 more years till 2020 to host the tournement in Turkey.


----------



## Kevin_01

Not for Euro 2016hno: it's the Stade de France and Parc des Princes for Paris.


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ Yes, and especially because, first of all it's a RUGBY stadium :yes: !!!! (the owner of Racing Club de France has proposed it for Euro 2016, but the French FA didn't chose it among the 12 candidate stadiums, because indeed it's a Rugby stadium which won't be built to host football games, except maybe during very special/rare events)


----------



## Klonfer

I tend to think taht France is kind of underdeveloped country in terms of indoor arenas and is lagging behind Germany for example. The only arena in France that I can think of is Bercy though it's getting older, and for the country of such size and economic strength, there should be IMHO at least 8-10 arenas with 10000+ capacity.

And now couple of questions...

Is there anything more specific about that Bordeaux arena and national handball arena in Paris, as to when the construction would proceed and what are the deadlines, etc.?

Could you write something more about Marseille indoor hall and some data about it (capacity, etc.)? I would apreciate if some of you would put some photos of it here...

Recently I somewhere read about construction of aquatics center in Paris, any info about that?

And last, but not the least - not necessarily on topic but please don't mind - what team sports follow football in terms of popularity in France (by various criteria combined: media coverage, participation at the recreational level, attendance of the top-league matches, etc.)? I guess the next one is rugby, but what about popularity of basketball, handball, hockey, voleyball?

Sorry if I overload you with the questions, but I would be thankful if some of you guys (matts 67, parcdesprinces, Kevin_01, Neda Say, etc.) would answer.


----------



## likasz

^^IMHO Bercy is still a top class venue


----------



## parcdesprinces

Klonfer said:


> I tend to think taht France is kind of underdeveloped country in terms of indoor arenas and is lagging behind Germany for example. The only arena in France that I can think of is Bercy though it's getting older, and for the country of such size and economic strength, there should be IMHO at least 8-10 arenas with 10000 capacity.


First of all, you have to know that France is not Germany and the French people are not the German people :nono: :lol:, I mean French people are absolutely not crazy about sport, and generally don't follow it (except during big events, and only when one of our national teams goes deep: semi-final or final :yes. 

We do have numerous indoor arenas, including many new/recent ones, but they are small indeed (4-9K), and located in tiny cities, most of the time ...



> Is there anything more specific about that Bordeaux arena and national handball arena in Paris, as to when the construction would proceed and what are the deadlines, etc.?


About the National Handball Arena, no schedule but the site (old Olympic stadium of Colombes) won't be free before 2013 or 2014, since the Racing-Métro rugby team will play there till the opening of their new stadium (Arena 92).

The Bordeaux "Grand-Arena" will open in the fall of 2012, construction will start this year I think ! 



> Could you write something more about Marseille indoor hall and some data about it (capacity, etc.)? I would apreciate if some of you would put some photos of it here...


??? Don't know it !



> Recently I somewhere read about construction of aquatics center in Paris, any info about that?


I believe it's still planned, and would be built next to the Stade de France... That's all I know..... :?



> And last, but not the least - not necessarily on topic but please don't mind - what team sports follow football in terms of popularity in France (by various criteria combined: media coverage, participation at the recreational level, attendance of the top-league matches, etc.)? I guess the next one is rugby, but what about popularity of basketball, handball, hockey, voleyball?


You're right, Rugby is the second most popular sport in France (and tends to be, year after year, the first one :banana, then, I guess it's Tennis (which can be a team sport too ) with the French open (Grand Slam) + several ATP and WTA tournaments such as the BNP-Paribas Masters in Paris (Masters 1000), the Monte-Carlo Rolex Masters (Masters 1000), the Open GDF-Suez in Paris and the Lyon, Marseille, Nice and Toulouse Grand Prix etc etc 

Volleyball, Baskeball, and especially Handball are popular too (even Hockey in some towns: Savoy/Alps + Rouen), but as I wrote previously, most of our best teams are located in small towns/suburbs (which includes small arenas such as the Sports Hall of Pau in south-western France or the Antarès Arena in Le Mans + numerous others.....)


Le Mans, Antarès (6,000 seats):

















Lyon-Villeurbanne, AstroBalle (6,000 seats) 

















Pau, Palais des Sports (8,000 seats)


















I also have to mention that Paris (metropolitan area) has several professional indoor-sports teams, but they play in small sports halls :

- Paris Volley (Volleyball, Pro A): Salle Pierre-Charpy (3,000)
- Stade Français (Women's Volleyball, Pro A): Salle Géo-André (1,000)
- La Rochette Volley (Women's Volleyball, Pro A): Gymnase René Tabourot (1,000)
- Paris-Levallois (Basketball, Pro A): Palais des Sports de Levallois (5,000)
- JSA Nanterre (Basketball, Pro B): Palais des Sports de Nanterre (2,000)
- Paris Handball (Handball, Division 1): Stade Pierre de Coubertin (5,000) & Halle George Carpentier (7/9,000-temporary)
- US Ivry (Handball, Division 1): Gymnase Auguste-Delaune (1,500)
- US Créteil (Handball, Division 1): Palais des Sports de Créteil (2,500)
- Tremblay Handball (Handball, Division 1): Palais des Sports de Tremblay-en-France (1,200)
- Issy-les-Moulineaux Handball (Women's Handball, Division 1): Palais des Sports d'Issy (1,500)


Some Paris' small arenas:


Stade Pierre de Coubertin, Paris (5,000 seats)









Palais des Sports de Levallois, Levallois-Perret (5,000 seats)









Palais des Sports, Paris (5,000 seats)












PS: As far I know, today, the 10K+ arenas in France are:

Palais Omnisport de Paris-Bercy aka POPB (approx. 16,000 seats for Basketball, Handball & Tennis)

















*NBA at Bercy* :yes: (NBA Europe Tour )









Palais des Sports de Grenoble (the Olympic sports hall of the 1968 Winter Games, approx. 11,000 seats) 

















And Montpellier which is building a new arena with approx. 10,000 seats. (you can find out some pics and infos, posted by Chrispics, on this thread)



+ several temporary ones, like they had done at the Roman amphitheatre of Nîmes for the Davis cup (I admit that this one, is not brand new :lol....

Arena of Nîmes (approx. 13,000 seats)

















Convention center of Nice aka Acropolis.


----------



## likasz

@parcdeprinces:

What about Zénith de Strasbourg?
It's quite big, capacity: 12.079.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zénith_de_Strasbourg


----------



## Kuvvaci

when France lost the bid of World Basketball Championship 2014 against Spain, how was the bid?


----------



## parcdesprinces

likasz said:


> @parcdeprinces:
> 
> What about Zénith de Strasbourg?
> It's quite big, capacity: 12.079.


As far I know, it's a *Zénith* (= Concert hall), which means it's absolutely not suitable for sports... just like every expensive and large Zéniths built in almost all French cities (instead of building indoor arenas).... hno:

IMO, all this can also be an explanation of why France doesn't have any world-class arena, except Bercy....

--------

Edit: 
Do you think that..thing...looks like an indoor sports arena ???? (NO: welcome in France, we have so many of them :nuts









Oh, yes, it's modern and beautiful....but.... 








......it's a waste of public fundings, especially since Strasbourg's municipality, just like almost all "Zenith-Cities", has also paid recently for a brand new sport hall/arena (under 9K of course...........Just because of the 12K Zénith :mad2 !!


----------



## parcdesprinces

Kuvvaci said:


> how was the bid?


Don't know (if it made three lines in our media...imo that's it) :?


----------



## Klonfer

Parcdesprinces, thanks a lot for a thorough explanation complemented with all these pictures :applause:

As for Marseille, I was just asking about some basic data (and some pictures in addittion would be great) for its _salle_. Any plans for building a new _salle_ (arena) in that city?


----------



## Klonfer

parcdesprinces said:


> As far I know, it's a *Zénith* (= Concert hall), which means it's absolutely not suitable for sports... just like every expensive and large Zéniths built in almost all French cities (instead of build indoor arenas).... hno:
> 
> IMO, all this can also be an explanation of why France doesn't have any world-class arena, except Bercy....
> 
> --------
> 
> Edit:
> Do you think that..thing...looks like an indoor sports arena ???? (NO: welcome in France, we have so many of them :nuts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, yes, it's modern and beautiful....but....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ......it's a waste of public fundings, especially since Strasbourg's municipality, just like almost all "Zenith-Cities", has also paid recently for a brand new sport hall/arena (under 9K of course...........Just because of the 12K Zénith :mad2 !!


That concept of purpose-built concert-halls are kind of unique, a French thing per se I personally like it, but also have to agree with you that it is part of a reason why France is lagging behind some other nations in indoor sports infrastructure.


----------



## Neda Say

parcdesprinces said:


> First of all, you have to know that France is not Germany and the French people are not the German people :nono: :lol:, I mean French people are absolutely not crazy about sport, and generally don't follow it (except during big events, and only when one of our national teams goes deep: semi-final or final :yes.
> 
> We do have numerous indoor arenas, including many new/recent ones, but they are small indeed (4-9K), and located in tiny cities, most of the time ...
> 
> 
> 
> About the National Handball Arena, no schedule but the site (old Olympic stadium of Colombes) won't be free before 2013 or 2014, since the Racing-Métro rugby team will play there till the opening of their new stadium (Arena 92).
> 
> The Bordeaux "Grand-Arena" will open in the fall of 2012, construction will start this year I think !
> 
> 
> 
> ??? Don't know it !
> 
> 
> 
> I believe it's still planned, and would be built next to the Stade de France... That's all I know..... :?
> 
> 
> 
> You're right, Rugby is the second most popular sport in France (and tends to be, year after year, the first one :banana, then, I guess it's Tennis (which can be a team sport too ) with the French open (Grand Slam) + several ATP and WTA tournaments such as the BNP-Paribas Masters in Paris (Masters 1000), the Monte-Carlo Rolex Masters (Masters 1000), the Open GDF-Suez in Paris and the Lyon, Marseille, Nice and Toulouse Grand Prix etc etc
> 
> Volleyball, Baskeball, and especially Handball are popular too (even Hockey in some towns: Savoy/Alps + Rouen), but as I wrote previously, most of our best teams are located in small towns/suburbs (which includes small arenas such as the Sports Hall of Pau in south-western France or the Antarès Arena in Le Mans + numerous others.....)
> 
> 
> Le Mans, Antarès (6,000 seats):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lyon-Villeurbanne, AstroBalle (6,000 seats)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pau, Palais des Sports (8,000 seats)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have to mention that Paris (metropolitan area) has several professional indoor-sports teams, but they play in small sports halls :
> 
> - Paris Volley (Volleyball, Pro A): Salle Pierre-Charpy (1,500)
> - Stade Français (Women's Volleyball, Pro A): Salle Géo-André (1,000)
> - La Rochette Volley (Women's Volleyball, Pro A): Gymnase René Tabourot (1,000)
> - Paris-Levallois (Basketball, Pro A): Palais des Sports de Levallois (3,000)
> - JSA Nanterre (Basketball, Pro B): Palais des Sports de Nanterre (2,000)
> - Paris Handball (Handball, Division 1): Stade Pierre de Coubertin (3,900) & Halle George Carpentier (7/9,000-temporary)
> - US Ivry (Handball, Division 1): Gymnase Auguste-Delaune (1,500)
> - US Créteil (Handball, Division 1): Palais des Sports de Créteil (2,500)
> - Tremblay Handball (Handball, Division 1): Palais des Sports de Tremblay-en-France (1,200)
> - Issy-les-Moulineaux Handball (Women's Handball, Division 1): Palais des Sports d'Issy (1,500)
> 
> 
> Some Paris' small arenas:
> 
> 
> Stade Pierre de Coubertin, Paris (4,200 for boxing or 3,900 for handball)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palais des Sports de Levallois, Levallois-Perret (3,000 seats)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palais des Sports, Paris (3,000 seats in sports configuration not used in years)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: As far I know, today, the 10K+ arenas in France are:
> 
> Palais Omnisport de Paris-Bercy aka POPB (approx. 15,000 seats for Basketball, Handball & Tennis)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NBA at Bercy* :yes: (NBA Europe Tour )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palais des Sports de Grenoble (the Olympic sports hall of the 1968 Winter Games, approx. 11,000 seats)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Montpellier which is building a new arena with approx. 10,000 seats. (you can find out some pics and infos, posted by Chrispics, on this thread)
> 
> 
> 
> + several temporary ones, like they had done at the Roman amphitheatre of Nîmes for the Davis cup (I admit that this one, is not brand new :lol....
> 
> Arena of Nîmes (approx. 13,000 seats)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Convention center of Nice aka Acropolis.



parcdesprinces, I had to 'fix' it for you, some figures were a bit optimistic!


----------



## parcdesprinces

...


----------



## matts67

To come back on that Zenith thing, I totally agree that's why France doesn't have big arenas....That was a choice. Indoor sports does not attract many people for championship games, so townn rather constructed large indoor arenas especially for concerts.
A few years ago there was a project of a new arena 10000 seats in strasbourg but this was abandonned. the town rather built a 6000 sports hall and a 12000 seats Zenith...Finally I think that choice was not stupid: The only "big" indoor sports team in strasbourg is the basket team, and 6000 seats are largely enough for it, it is rarely full...
It is better to have a proper good concert hall there, cause, like Parcdesprinces said, French are not crazy about indoor sports at all!!!


----------



## likasz

^^You can't say that French people don't care about indoor sports

Your basketball league (ProA) has MUCH bigger average attendance than Greek, German, Russian and Turkish league.I will tell you more, even ProB have bigger average attendance than those leagues!

http://www.ballineurope.com/countries/italy/the-acb-is-still-the-leader-in-attendance/

Handball and volleyball leagues have 2-3x lower average attendance but every French national team in indoor sports have many fans at every match.

By the way, I remember that Women's World Championship 2007 in France attracted many fans (I guess 99% French fans).It was 10000X more fans than in Russia two years earlier.

France 2007:
http://www.ihf.info/front_content.php?idart=883
http://www.ihf.info/front_content.php?idart=884
http://www.ihf.info/front_content.php?idart=889

Russia 2005 (click on a score to see match stats):
http://www.ihf.info/upload/matchresuts/russia_2005/index.htm

For me any tournament in any sport in France = full stadiums/arenas


----------



## Neda Say

likasz said:


> ^^You can't say that French people don't care about indoor sports
> 
> Your basketball league (ProA) has MUCH bigger average attendance than Greek, German, Russian and Turkish league.I will tell you more, even ProB have bigger average attendance than those leagues!
> 
> http://www.ballineurope.com/countries/italy/the-acb-is-still-the-leader-in-attendance/
> 
> Handball and volleyball leagues have 2-3x lower average attendance but every French national team in indoor sports have many fans at every match.
> 
> By the way, I remember that Women's World Championship 2007 in France attracted many fans (I guess 99% French fans).It was 10000X more fans than in Russia two years earlier.
> 
> France 2007:
> http://www.ihf.info/front_content.php?idart=883
> http://www.ihf.info/front_content.php?idart=884
> http://www.ihf.info/front_content.php?idart=889
> 
> Russia 2005 (click on a score to see match stats):
> http://www.ihf.info/upload/matchresuts/russia_2005/index.htm
> 
> For me any tournament in any sport in France = full stadiums/arenas



Likasz french people like mega events like World/Continental championships or high profile tournament like the French Open or Tour de France (which is free)! However when it comes to their national pro sports leagues: Football, Basketball, Handball, Volleyball... They just plain suck at supporting them Rugby being a welcomed exception. the sad and funny thing is that even though their respective national teams are all in the world top in their discipline it's not enough for these sports to attract tv, crowd and/or sponsors! 

If you look at basketball, handball, volleyball... No team can say that they have a major meaningful sponsor! They have all failed to get significant tv deal and if they get good average attendence in percentage it is only because the sports hall they play at are ridiculous in terms of capacity which does help getting a 90% attendance throughout a season.


I've been back in the country for a little while and have noticed an evolution in some regions or cities now getting new tools for their sports club: Chambery got a new arena last year! Toulon, Strasbourg, Toulouse have fairly new ones, even small towns got stuff ; Boulazac managed to build a multi use 4000 seater!!! Montpellier and Bordeaux are at different level of development for their new arenas. But really it appears really hard to have anything really decent built in a short while. And all the new projects are just ok in size but nothing is mesmerizing. Nothing wowed me nor will wow anyone except maybe for this Rugby arena in La Defense. 

More troubling the number one arena in France, Bercy is a 1970s piece of utter junk. And so are many stadiums currently in use in the number one football League: Parc des Princes, Stade Velodrome, Gerland, Lescure... are all obsolete, quite uncomfortable or dismal places to go see a game and have a good time without being a hardcore fan. 

Today Rouen is building a brand new small arena: 6000 seats but they completely failed to make it confortable by today's standards in pro sport: no restaurant, no shop, no corporate level... Some cities totally fail to get the big picture, Roanne unveiled their overhauled arena project with 5000 seats and you'll see the same problem. Hardcore fans will go but casual sports fan will prefer to watch games on tv or go for a movie with the family even if clubs are aggressive with their ticket pricing. And they are not even really multi use, they are basketball arenas and compatible with other sports if you remove some seats. 


Reasons to hope: 

Bordeaux, Villeurbanne, Montpellier (soon to be delivered) have obviously got the message and are building more 'american' style arenas. Some federations have arena project in the greater Paris area (handball, hockey) 
Most football clubs and major cities, all have upgrades or new stadiums in the works but it's really hard to get anything off the shelves and up the grounds. Lille, Lyon or worse Nice will ring a bell to many here.


----------



## Mekky II

parcdesprinces is totally right about size of zeniths compared to arenas, zenith de rouen 8000 seats and arena 6000 seats... But i wonder either if stadiums are well managed overall and if there is enough diversities (stade de france does well car races and so on)


----------



## $upr£m€

likasz said:


> Mont de Marsan - population ca. 30.000
> 
> 7020 is nearly 1/4!


yes but the urban area of the town : 60 000


----------



## piraB4L

> Le rapport Arenas 2015 préconise la construction de sept grandes salles
> AFP - 10.03.2010, 19h12
> 
> PARIS, 10 mars 2010 (AFP) - Le rapport "Arenas 2015" remis mercredi à la secrétaire d'Etat aux Sports, Rama Yade, préconise la construction ou la rénovation de sept grandes salles multifonctionnelles (sport et spectacles) de plus de 10.000 places en France, où manquent de tels équipements.
> 
> "Nous devons permettre à la France d'accueillir des compétitions européennes ou mondiales et de s'inscrire dans le marché de l'évènementiel européen en construisant ou rénovant une enceinte de 20.000 places, une enceinte de 15.000 places et cinq enceintes de 10.000 places sur le modèle Arena", a expliqué Mme Yade.
> 
> "L'état des lieux que dresse votre rapport est édifiant", a-t-elle ajouté en s'adressant à Daniel Costantini, sélectionneur de l'équipe de handball championne du monde en 1995 et 2001. "Notre pays n'a construit aucune grande salle pendant plus d'un quart de siècle, entre 1984 (Palais omnisports de Paris-Bercy) et 2010, qui verra l'inauguration cet automne de la Grande Salle de Montpellier".
> 
> Mme Yade a regretté que "la France soit aujourd'hui dans l'incapacité de constituer des dossiers de candidature crédibles et ambitieux pour accueillir une compétition internationale de basket, hand ou volley".
> 
> Partenariats public-privé
> 
> -------------------------
> 
> La France a par exemple perdu l'Euro-2012 de handball au profit de la Serbie, qui présentait un lourd programme d'équipements. Des candidatures d'organisations d'Euros ou Mondiaux des grands sports collectifs français pourraient porter le plan Arenas-2015: la Fédération de handball veut organiser le Mondial-2015 masculin, le basket-ball vise l'Euro 2015 et le volley l'Euro-2015 féminin.
> 
> "Les équipes féminines et masculines de handball, volley-ball et basket-ball ont rapporté 21 podiums à la France depuis 1993 dont 9 médailles d'or", a rappelé la secrétaire d'Etat avant de conclure: "Nos infrastructures ne sont pas à la hauteur de votre talent".
> 
> L'Etat est prêt à participer aux financements pour ses grandes salles, Mme Yade ayant promis de "relayer les préconisations du rapport" qui demande une participation à hauteur de 140 millions d'euros, soit 20% du coût total. Les partenariats public-privé seront privilégiés, à l'image de ce qui se pratique désormais dans le football (stade de Lille, projet de stade de Lyon...).
> 
> Il faut également "fédérer" les volontés des différents sports collectifs ou individuels (tennis, judo...) et "développer la mutualisation des usages", a rappelé la secrétaire d'Etat, afin d'éviter la construction par exemple d'une salle de sport puis d'un Zénith mais préférer un équipement pouvant remplir les deux fonctions.
> 
> AFP.


C'est énorme! awesome !!!:banana:


----------



## likasz

^^Good news


----------



## weava

this maybe off topic but any help would be very much apperciated.
I will be visiting Paris 2nd or 3rd week of may. I'm from USA and this will be my first ever vacation to europe. Will it be possible to find a rugby game there for cheap? I've never seen the sport played before so that is something I would like to check out.


----------



## parcdesprinces

weava said:


> Will it be possible to find a rugby game there for cheap?


Don't know, but the French Top 14 play-off will take place in april/may, just like every year, and in several French cities (Paris included).... but I guess it's already sold-out :?... (About price policy: Generally, many tickets for rugby games, are really cheap: from 5€ / 7$)

btw, I forgot to mention that most of our stadiums have roofs.......


----------



## parcdesprinces

$upr£m€ said:


> Paris : 25082


Which one ?? RCF or SF ?


----------



## jlch1987

piraB4L said:


> C'est énorme! awesome !!!:banana:


Yeahhh, finally big and good arenas for France...


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ :yes: !!!! A new 20K+ indoor arena in Paris :banana: :banana:


----------



## Neda Say

parcdesprinces said:


> Which one ?? RCF or SF ?


These have to be SF I don't think they already have stats for RCF has it's their first year back in TOP 14.

Mind you their stadium is jam packed every single game I heard and it has only 14000 seats right now!

The 8550 figures for Biarritz seems a bit low to me but if the data is pre renovation of the second stand It may be right!


----------



## parcdesprinces

Neda Say said:


> These have to be SF I don't think they already have stats for RCF has it's their first year back in TOP 14.


Yes, I know  !

btw here are some of the 2009-2010 attendance figures (till week 17):



*Stade Français-Paris; Stade Jean Bouin & Stade de France (average: 33,716):












Toulouse; Stade Ernest Wallon & Stadium Municipal (average: 20,368):












Toulon; Stade Mayol & Stade Vélodorme in Marseille (average: 18,000):












Bayonne; Stade Jean Dauger & Estadio de Anoeta in Donostia/San-Sebastian, Spain (average: 15,201):












Clermont-Ferrand; Stade Marcel Michelin (average: 14,501):












Perpignan; Stade Aimé Giral (average: 13,680):












Biarritz; Stade Aguilera & Estadio de Anoeta in Donostia/San-Sebastian, Spain (average: 12,739):












Montpellier; Stade Yves du Manoir de Montpellier (average: 11,135):












Racing-Métro 92 (formerly Racing-Club de France) ; Stade Olympique Yves du Manoir de Colombes (average: 9,720):*


----------



## matts67

I don't really like the new jean bouin project for SF, 'cause it's only 20k seats, and if I'm right SF have agreed not to play in the Stade de France anymore if they get the new Jean Bouin Built...
Personnally I think they should try to move to Stade de France to be residents. Top 14 is only 13 home games per season and they proved they can easily fill in completely this stadium 4 or 5 times a year...

And to come back to the Arena Commission report, I quite like their proposals. It is quite clever I think. To get a 20+k seats arena in Paris is an absolute must...I know I already said that before but having 3 14k arena in Paris is useless...They have to put pressure to get this Handball arena to be a 20k+ and not a 15k one...!!!!


----------



## Chrispic

*Update of "La Grande Salle / L'Arena" U/C near Montpellier, south of France:*

 -  - 

+ with snow, a few days ago:


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ Don't know if it's possible, but It would be great if you could take some shots of the interior :cheers: !

and, what about its future official name, is it still unknown ???


----------



## Mekky II

Dunkerque will have a 10 000 seats arena by 2013 !

"La grande salle de 10 000 places ne figurait même pas au débat d'orientations budgétaires du conseil communautaire fin décembre. Hier, Michel Delebarre, président de la communauté urbaine de dunkerque, a balayé tout à la fois la crise, les craintes et les réticences qui gagnaient pourtant son propre camp concernant un investissement lourd évalué entre 40 et 50 millions d'euros".


----------



## Chrispic

parcdesprinces said:


> ^^ Don't know if it's possible, but It would be great if you could take some shots of the interior :cheers: !
> 
> and, what about its future official name, is it still unknown ???


I can't, sorry 
But you can see here: http://www.enjoy-montpellier.com/html/index.html#KLINK it was during the "SITEVI" in december 2009.

And yes, official name is still unknow, I think it will be revealed during the summer.


----------



## Galik

Vendredi 12 mars sur direct matin:

JOËLLE CECCALDI-RAYNAUD, PRÉSIDENTE DE L’EPAD

Malgré l’abandon de Jean Nouvel, Joëlle Ceccaldi-Raynaud (médaillon) a toujours de grandes ambitions pour la Défense. Fautes d’investisseurs pour la tour Signal à la Défense, l’architecte Jean Nouvel a jeté l’éponge.
La présidente de l’Epad, Joëlle Ceccaldi-Raynaud, affirme que d’autres projets vont voir le jour.

_Quels autres projets allez vous présenter pour relancer l’avenir de la Défense ?

_J’évoquerai deux opérations futures. D’une part, le Stade de l’Arena 92 de 30 000 places sera l’équipement multimodal le plus moderne d’Europe, juste derrière la Grande Arche. L’impact économique sera énorme, avec la création de plus de 2 500 emplois et plus de 23 millions d’euros de retombées touristiques pour la Défense. D’autre part, les deux ZAC du rond-point des Bergères avec un éco-quartier autour du rond-point des Bergères. Ces ZAC, une municipale et l’autre Epad, vont s’étendre sur 10 hectares et demi.


----------



## parcdesprinces

Galik said:


> JOËLLE CECCALDI-RAYNAUD, PRÉSIDENTE DE L’EPAD
> 
> "" [..] J’évoquerai deux opérations futures. D’une part, le Stade de l’Arena 92 de 30 000 places sera l’équipement multimodal le plus moderne d’Europe, juste derrière la Grande Arche. L’impact économique sera énorme, avec la création de plus de 2 500 emplois et plus de 23 millions d’euros de retombées touristiques pour la Défense. [..] """


:banana: :banana:

But, dear Joëlle, tell us where are the new renders  !


----------



## parcdesprinces

Chrispic said:


> I can't, sorry


...anyway, thanks for the link  and, of course, also for your great pics !




> And yes, official name is still unknow, I think it will be revealed during the summer.


Don't you have a guess ???  (cause I have :yes


----------



## adeaide

*Nouveau Stade Bordeaux*

I want to see the image of Nouveau Stade Bordeaux (New Bordeaux Stadium).

Is there anyone who has the image of Nouveau Stade Bordeaux ?


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^Nope !!! 

Nobody has !!
Since the bidding is still in progress ! 

(btw, its unofficial name is "Grand Stade de Bordeaux": how original, isn't it ?? :lol


----------



## parcdesprinces

more pics & info. about Nice:

*Location: Nice,* Provence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur
*Name: "Olympic Nice Stadium/Nice Eco Stadium"* (New Stadium) 
*Tenant: Olympique Gymnaste Club Nice-Côte d'Azur*
*Capacity: 35,624 seats* (3,012 business seats + 44 suites)
*Opening: June 2013*
*Architects: Wilmotte & Associés*, IOSIS, jointly with Vinci (construction)
*Cost: €245M * (Public–Private Partnership: Local authorities & Vinci + naming rights ?)
*Retractable tiers for rugby & concert configurations
29,000m² of commercial/entertainment areas inside the stadium + 3,000m² for the National Museum of Sport
Energy-plus-stadium: Renewable energy (photovoltaic cells: 16,000m²)
Rainwater collection system
Natural air-conditioning technology

(Euro 2016 candidate City)


This project also includes a real estate program: Office spaces & additional commercial areas.
The stadium will be part of the Eco-Valley project.
*










































































Other renders in its thread.


----------



## Axelferis

Great for nice


----------



## Findecan

parcdesprinces said:


> Le Havre Stadium
> 
> *Location: Le Havre,* Haute Normandie
> *Name: "Grand Stade" *(New Stadium)
> *Tenant: Le Havre Athletic-Club*
> *Capacity: 25,000 seats*, expandable to 30K (3,500 VIP seats)
> *Opening: Early 2012* (under construction)
> *Architects: SCAU*, jointly with Vinci (construction)
> *Cost: €80-100M* (100% Public: Local authorities)
> *Retractable tiers for concert configuration
> Energy-plus-stadium: Renewable energy (photovoltaic cells)
> Rainwater collection system
> *



I didn't see that the stadium can be extended to 30,000. How can it be??? :? Will they lower the ground or raise the roof ?


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^
Well..I don't know, but I read it (a year ago BTW) there: iosisgroup.fr

P.S. Here is what they wrote/write about that (and, IMHO: nothing to do with the overall concert cap.):


----------



## kybo

Geoffroy-Guichard Euro 2016 

One Other pic : http://www.info-stades.fr/2010/10/geoffroy-guichard-euro-2016-en-photos/


----------



## kybo




----------



## piraB4L

Very ugly


----------



## Sacré Coeur

This refurbishment project is such a shame... A cheap patching up. 

Other topic : a video about the work's progress of Valenciennes new brand stadium.


----------



## kybo

Model of Saint-Etienne Stadium


----------



## Axelferis

:lol: i was sure that the renovation will be a 98 like remodel :lol:

Just a shame!


----------



## Carlo5

A question,

Gets the Stade du Moustoir (the Lorient stadium) even 3 new stands, because this summer a renovation with a new stand was built and artificial turf was laid out??


----------



## Axelferis

why do you want lorient for euro 2016? is it a joke too?


----------



## parcdesprinces

Carlo5 said:


> A question,
> 
> Gets the Stade du Moustoir (the Lorient stadium) even 3 new stands, because this summer a renovation with a new stand was built and artificial turf was laid out??


Indeed  (last winter BTW for the new stand).. but...I don't get your point (??)

Post #1019:


parcdesprinces said:


> *Location: Lorient,* Brittany
> *Name: Stade Yves Allainmat, aka Stade du Moustoir *(New South Stand: Rebuilding & Extension)
> *Tenant: FC Lorient-Bretagne Sud*
> *Extension: 15,870 with standing areas --> 18,510 all-seater / 19,010 with standing areas* (15 suites)
> *Opening (New Stand): 2010* (opened last january)
> *Architects: Architecture-Ingénieurs-Associés*
> *Cost: €13M* (100% Public: Local authorities)
> *Renewable energy (photovoltaic cells)*
> 
> This stadium is also used during the annual InterCeltic festival of Lorient.
> 
> 
> Project (the new south stand includes the main entrance of the stadium, the FC Lorient shop, a reception hall, an auditorium and the FC Lorient headquarters):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New stand:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whole stadium (the smallest stand will also be rebuilt in the near future, then the stadium will have a capacity around 25/28K):


----------



## Carlo5

@Axelferis - No, I don't want to Lorient stadium for Euro 2016 but I was wondering how it was with the renovation of Stade Moustoir.

@parcdesprinces - Thank you for the searched information, but you said you did not know my point. I describe my question is different now: Join the Stade Moustoir further renovated and expanded? But you have the answer already been said .


----------



## Axelferis

it's a nice stadium for ligue 1 with this extension! i think if all the stadiums of france ligue 1 are like le mans , valenciennes the criteria of FLP will be higher for ligue 2 clubs countryside like arle, boulogne, istres and all those folklorics pretenders for L1 accessing :lol:


----------



## parcdesprinces

Carlo5 said:


> Thank you for the searched information, but you said you did not know my point [...] But you have the answer already been said .


All right then :bowtie:


----------



## Carlo5

Does anyone have new pictures of the Stade Nungesser II and/or the MM Arena?


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ why don't you read the previous posts of the thread (in the 2 or 3 previous pages) ???


----------



## kybo

parcdesprinces said:


> 25/28K


I think you're wrong

They plan to create a new "tribune d’honneur" but just to have a final capacity of 22,000.

http://www.ouest-france.fr/actu/actuLocale_--Pour-l-avenir-il-va-falloir-etre-creatifs-et-innovants-_-1433287------56121-aud_actu.Htm

But nothing is decided yet


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ Hey, I wrote that 6 months ago, and according to the info. we had back then !

PS: Tu devrais aussi reprendre tous les posts écrit il a des années et dire: NON tu as fait une erreur/tu as tort, au regard des infos actuelles :lol:...
Ou alors tu peux aussi tout simplement poster la mise à jour des infos sans reprendre de vieux messages (qui bien évidemment sont plus ou moins obsolètes)  !


----------



## kybo

Ok ok ! I'am not attacking you, just correcting an information

And I haven't seen that you wrote this message 6 months ago


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ Don't worry, I'm in a bad mood because of the PSG vs Auxerre game I am watching....


----------



## IronMan89

^^ hahahahha


----------



## parcdesprinces

Progress of works in Le Mans (october 2010):

*Location: Le Mans,* Pays de la Loire (stadium located inside the circuit of the 24 Hours)
*Name: MMArena *(New Stadium) 
*Tenant: Le Mans FC* (formerly Le Mans Union Club 72)
*Capacity: 25,064 seats* (2,000 business seats + 32 suites)
*Opening: late 2010* (under construction)
*Architects: Cardete & Huet, Studio B. Huet,* jointly with Vinci (construction)
*Cost: €102M* (Public–Private Partnership: Local authorities & Vinci + naming rights: MMA)
*Removable tiers in the corners for concert configuration
Rainwater collection system*


Project:
































































Construction:


























MMArena.com


More renders & pics on posts: #813, #872, #889, #904, #1052, #1062 & #1069.


----------



## ph80uk

when are Le Mans due to move into their new stadium? Looks nearly ready...


----------



## kybo

The first match will be played the 28 January 2011 again Ajaccio


----------



## parcdesprinces

Beginning of construction in Le Havre (october 2010):

*Location: Le Havre,* Haute Normandie
*Name: "Grand Stade" *(New Stadium) 
*Tenant: Le Havre Athletic-Club* 
*Capacity: 25,000 seats*, expandable to 30K (2,713 business seats + 18 suites)
*Opening: Early 2012* (under construction)
*Architects: SCAU, KSS*, IOSIS, jointly with Vinci (construction)
*Cost: €80-100M* (100% Public: Local authorities)
*Retractable tiers for concert configuration
Energy-plus-stadium: Renewable energy (photovoltaic cells)
Rainwater collection system
*

Project:





































Preliminary works & Construction:























































Other renders & video: posts #803, #853, #884 & #1081.


----------



## anze

When the construction of new Lyon stadium beggins?


----------



## Axelferis

anze said:


> When the construction of new Lyon stadium beggins?


perhaps next year perhaps never.


----------



## parcdesprinces

anze said:


> When the construction of new Lyon stadium beggins?


The project schedule on the official website says: Mid-2011 (opening december 2013)


----------



## anze

thank you


----------



## parcdesprinces

Some more pics and plans of Nice Stadium:

*Location: Nice,* Provence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur
*Name: "Olympic Nice Stadium/Nice Eco Stadium" * (New Stadium) 
*Tenant: Olympique Gymnaste Club Nice-Côte d'Azur*
*Capacity: 35,624 seats* (3,012 business seats + 44 suites)
*Opening: June 2013*
*Architects: Wilmotte & Associés*, IOSIS, jointly with Vinci (construction)
*Cost: €245M * (Public–Private Partnership: Local authorities & Vinci + naming rights ?)
*Retractable tiers for rugby & concert configurations
29,000m² of commercial/entertainment areas inside the stadium + 3,000m² for the National Museum of Sport
Energy-plus-stadium: Renewable energy (photovoltaic cells: 16,000m²)
Rainwater collection system
Natural air-conditioning technology

(Euro 2016 candidate City)


This project also includes a real estate program: Office spaces & additional commercial areas.
The stadium will be part of the Eco-Valley project.
*






























*Overall Project:*












*Section plans & Façades:*











































































*Hospitality & Museum:*


































































*C-Value:*





















*Detailed Capacity:* (VIP, business seats, suites, press, disabled persons, away fans etc)


*Football: 35,624*









*Rugby: 34,615* 
The first 3 meters of the end stands are retractable in order to be the closest possible during football games. These tiers will be retracted during rugby games.









*Concert* (configuration #1)*: 34,837* 
Half of the lower part of the stand behind the stage is retracted.









*Concert* (configuration #2)*: 44,624*










*Miscellaneous:*

Roof structure & cladding









Commercial area









Underground parking (1,450 spaces)










Other renders on post #1081 & in its thread.


----------



## IronMan89

Really really nice project !


----------



## Carrerra

parcdesprinces said:


> Beginning of construction in Le Havre (october 2010):
> 
> *Location: Le Havre,* Haute Normandie
> *Name: "Grand Stade" *(New Stadium)
> *Tenant: Le Havre Athletic-Club*
> *Capacity: 25,000 seats*, expandable to 30K (3,500 VIP seats)
> *Opening: Early 2012* (under construction)
> *Architects: SCAU, KSS*, IOSIS, jointly with Vinci (construction)
> *Cost: €80-100M* (100% Public: Local authorities)
> *Retractable tiers for concert configuration
> Energy-plus-stadium: Renewable energy (photovoltaic cells)
> Rainwater collection system
> *
> 
> Project:


Will they install folding seats in stands? If so, that'll be very very good idea.


----------



## Carrerra

parcdesprinces said:


> Progress of works in Le Mans (october 2010):
> 
> *Location: Le Mans,* Pays de la Loire (stadium located inside the circuit of the 24 Hours)
> *Name: MMArena *(New Stadium)
> *Tenant: Le Mans FC* (formerly Le Mans Union Club 72)
> *Capacity: 25,000 seats* (2,000 business seats + 32 suites)
> *Opening: late 2010* (under construction)
> *Architects: Cardete & Huet, Studio B. Huet,* jointly with Vinci (construction)
> *Cost: €102M* (Public–Private Partnership: Local authorities & Vinci + naming rights: MMA)
> *Rainwater collection system*
> 
> 
> [URL="http://img560.imageshack.us/img560/3674/101028011750772213.jpg[/URL].



Personally I don't like the color configuration of seats. Multi-colored seats look terrible in any stadium


----------



## Carrerra

parcdesprinces said:


> Le Havre Stadium, new renders :
> 
> *Location: Le Havre,* Haute Normandie
> *Name: "Grand Stade" *(New Stadium)
> *Tenant: Le Havre Athletic-Club*
> *Capacity: 25,000 seats*, expandable to 30K (3,500 VIP seats)
> *Opening: Early 2012* (under construction)
> *Architects: SCAU, KSS*, IOSIS, jointly with Vinci (construction)
> *Cost: €80-100M* (100% Public: Local authorities)
> *Retractable tiers for concert configuration
> Energy-plus-stadium: Renewable energy (photovoltaic cells)
> Rainwater collection system
> *


This image is very unrealistic. Such gorgeous girls as these are never expected to come to stadium to watch football :lol:


----------



## parcdesprinces

Carrerra said:


> Personally I don't like the color configuration of seats. Multi-colored seats look terrible in any stadium


I agree, not my cup of tea either ! (I'll wait they complete the stadium before giving a definitive opinion)




Carrerra said:


> Will they install folding seats in stands? If so, that'll be very very good idea.


I hope so, but wait and see, 'cause generally I don't trust the renderings on that kind of stuff !


----------



## ph80uk

Carrerra said:


> This image is very unrealistic. Such gorgeous girls as these are never expected to come to stadium to watch football :lol:


That's one of the most truthful observations i've ever read on this whole forum!


----------



## Carrerra

ph80uk said:


> That's one of the most truthful observations i've ever read on this whole forum!


----------



## FredPerry

Nice project for Nice!




Carrerra said:


> This image is very unrealistic. Such gorgeous girls as these are never expected to come to stadium to watch football :lol:


That is correct. They only watch football players. :lol:


----------



## Findecan

Carlo5 : For the moment, the project in Rennes is only to develop a commercial area around the Stadium, including hotels, restaurants, club shops..., in order to improve the reception conditions around the stadium (as OL Land in Lyon). 
Concerning the Stadium itself, no news yet (although it's true that it need a renovation ).










In Lorient, there is indeed the project to replace the oldest (and smallest) tribune modeled on the newest ones (and bringing the total cap to around 22k).


----------



## Masters At Work

Last week , I read that Francois Pinaut is thinking to a new stadium for Rennes too !!


----------



## Axelferis

Masters At Work said:


> Last week , I read that Francois Pinaut is thinking to a new stadium for Rennes too !!


it will be more intresting for him to invest in a new stadium which generates true cash flows!

It is better for him to make such investment than buy players!

he's a businessman!


----------



## Findecan

The problem with the actual stadium is the smallest tribune, which can't be easily expandable because of its location alongside the Vilaine river. 












Masters At Work said:


> Last week , I read that Francois Pinaut is thinking to a new stadium for Rennes too !!





Axelferis said:


> it will be more intresting for him to invest in a new stadium which generates true cash flows!
> 
> It is better for him to make such investment than buy players!
> 
> he's a businessman!


Why does this project appears only now, while they could have candidate for Euro 2016 ??! hno:


----------



## parcdesprinces

Findecan said:


> although it's true that it need a renovation


This stadium was entirely rebuilt between 2000 and 2005, the result is maybe not homogeneous aesthetically speaking, but it's modern (with numerous business seats + more than 30 suites etc)...and we are not going to rebuilt or refurbish the French stadiums every 5 years !


----------



## Findecan

parcdesprinces said:


> This stadium was entirely rebuilt between 2000 and 2005, the result is maybe not homogeneous aesthetically speaking, but it's modern (with numerous business seats + more than 30 suites etc)...and we are not going to rebuilt or refurbish the French stadiums every 5 years !


Right, the only thing that annoy me is this little tribune which is not at the same level as the others, besides being not homogeneous with the rest of the stadium...


----------



## parcdesprinces

Some more pics of MMArena (january 2011):

*Location: Le Mans,* Pays de la Loire (stadium located inside the circuit of the 24 Hours)
*Name: MMArena *(New Stadium) 
*Tenant: Le Mans FC* (formerly Le Mans Union Club 72)
*Capacity: 25,064 seats* (2,000 business seats + 32 suites)
*Opening: January 2011* (under construction)
*Architects: Cardete & Huet, Studio B. Huet,* jointly with Vinci (construction)
*Cost: €102M* (Public–Private Partnership: Local authorities & Vinci + naming rights: MMA)
*Removable tiers in the corners for concert configuration
Rainwater collection system*


Project:

















Stadium almost completed:





































































More renders & pics on posts: #813, #872, #889, #904, #1052, #1062, #1069, #1105, #1123 & #1132.


----------



## skaP187

Nice stadium, but... and I know it´s a bit late, but... when it´s inside the circuit of le mans couldn´t they do something like this... Then races would be able to go trough it.








design is I believe from stadiumworld.com


----------



## derzberb

skaP187 said:


> Nice stadium, but... and I know it´s a bit late, but... when it´s inside the circuit of le mans couldn´t they do something like this... Then races would be able to go trough it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> design is I believe from stadiumworld.com


Beautyful! Could even use the corner of the tribune as steep turn (virage, steilkurve) -- comment s'appelle "steilkurve" en francais ou en anglais (pardon)?


----------



## Axelferis

Valenciennes:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

source: http://www.va-fc.com/fr/nouveaustade/phototheque/photo.html#6159


----------



## Axelferis

Le mans arena : MMA

source: ouest france



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Cyganie

Very nice small stadium! Especially, I like the seat colours and the dressing room, trop beaux! Good to see that France is catching up in terms of football stadiums. :cheers:


----------



## Axelferis

euro 2016 is coming then it is time to take the good train


----------



## MS20

Love it, great stadium. France will be a developed nation in terms of stadium infrastructure within a short amount of time with the projects going on. Its even more pleasing to see stadia going up which aren't intended for 2016 use. 

Just out of curiosity, why is that a city the size of Paris never had more larger clubs in the same vein as London for instance? Rivalries are so important in larger cities, it seems strange that Paris is virtually represented by one team (even taking into account the smaller teams in the city).


----------



## Cyganie

MS20 said:


> Just out of curiosity, why is that a city the size of Paris never had more larger clubs in the same vein as London for instance? Rivalries are so important in larger cities, it seems strange that Paris is virtually represented by one team (even taking into account the smaller teams in the city).


Well, one reason for that is the fact, that Paris actually doesn't have many professional football teams. With the foundation of Paris Saint-Germain in 1970 began also the fall of tradition teams like RC Paris, Stade Francais or Red Star Paris. While RC and Red Star are based nowadays in Ile-de-France and changed their names to Racing Club de France Football 92 and Red Star Football Club 93, Stade Francais is now playing in a non-professional football league.

The second biggest club which is also based in the capital is Paris FC.


----------



## Axelferis

Paris had two big clubs PSG and Racing matra who became racing club france 92 after losing its billionaire support through lagardère . I tis an example of how bad was used money in football!


----------



## Findecan

MS20 said:


> Just out of curiosity, why is that a city the size of Paris never had more larger clubs in the same vein as London for instance? Rivalries are so important in larger cities, it seems strange that Paris is virtually represented by one team (even taking into account the smaller teams in the city).


Well, it's a mystery for the french too. How is it that a city of 2M inhabitants (and a urban area of 12M) has only one professional team ??

As Axelferis and Cyganie said, historically, there were many great clubs as Racing, Red Star or Stade Francais at the begining of the 20st century.
But with the appearence of the professionalism, these clubs slowly went down.
Today, Paris is represented by only one club not only in Football, but in Basketball, Handball, Voleyball and until not long ago in Rugby too.

I think it's a french caracterictic to seek to develop, to extend the presence of a sport on the whole country, for each region to have its team in first division (as franchises in NBA). And so, big cities as Paris, Lyon, Marseille, Lille can difficultly have more than one team.


----------



## Axelferis

Lille in the 30-40 has two club : lille and fives. they merged to one.

Lille is a city area of 1,3 million people. They could have two clubs if they took things seriously (wasquehal in the borough) they played in the same league in 1999 in league 2!


----------



## MS20

Thanks for your replies guys. 

Interesting. In one respect I like the idea of one team per city, on the other its hard to imagine various football leagues without intercity rivalries. 

Would rugby be nearly as popular in Paris if there were 3-4 legitimately big football teams ala London? I understand football is the most popular sport in France, but I feel it would enjoy even greater popularity with more teams in the major centers. 

Now this could be totally off the mark, but it might also explain why attendances in France have never seemed to take off the way that they have in the other major populated countries in Europe. Intercity rivalries tend to breed more supporters - for whatever reason, it seems to be the case. 

But I guess thats moot, it is how it is. Hopefully Ligue 1 can push towards 30,000 averages over the next decade.


----------



## Axelferis

30000k will be reach without problem!
We are now around 22000 per match and with the new generation of structures this goal is easy 

New le mans:



R3D said:


> Inauguration du MM Arena du Mans le 29/01/2011:


----------



## parcdesprinces

Herzeleid said:


> that last stadium looks like a tamagotchi


You're so 1998 ! .... :lol:


----------



## Herzeleid

parcdesprinces said:


> You're so 1998 ! .... :lol:


old school would a better definition


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ Nope, because tamagotchis were "fun & trendy"...for less than a year ! (at least over here in France).


----------



## parcdesprinces

Progress of works in Valenciennes (march 2011):

*Location: Valenciennes,* Nord-Pas de Calais
*Name: "Stade Nungesser II" *(New Stadium) 
*Tenant: Valenciennes FC*
*Capacity: 25,000 seats* (2,600 business seats + 16 suites)
*Opening: 2011* (under construction)
*Architects: SCAU*
*Cost: €70-80M* (100% Public: Local authorities + naming rights)
*Retractable tiers for concert configuration
Renewable energy (photovoltaic cells)
Rainwater collection system*


Two aerial shots posted by _max031hk_ in the French forum:


















info-stade.fr


-----










































































































































































































































































































_raph_ in forum.vaenl1.com


Other pics & renders in posts #814, #1002, #1150 & #1167.


----------



## parcdesprinces

Progress of works in Le Havre (March 2011):

*Location: Le Havre,* Haute Normandie
*Name: "Grand Stade" *(New Stadium) 
*Tenant: Le Havre Athletic-Club* 
*Capacity: 25,000 seats*, expandable to 30K (2,713 business seats + 18 suites)
*Opening: Early 2012* (under construction)
*Architects: SCAU, KSS*, IOSIS, jointly with Vinci (construction)
*Cost: €80-100M* (100% Public: Local authorities)
*Retractable tiers for concert configuration
Energy-plus-stadium: Renewable energy (photovoltaic cells)
Rainwater collection system
*

Project:



















Construction:





















































agglo-lehavre.fr














































Posted by _Hac76_ on info-stade.fr

Other pics, renders & video: posts #803, #853, #884, #1081, #1107, #1135, #1167 & #1172.


----------



## parcdesprinces

Progress of construction of the new Stade Jean Bouin in Paris (January/February 2011) and some technical info about its very innovative design + new renders & plans:

*Location: Paris,* Ile de France
*Name: Stade Jean Bouin *(Reconstruction) 
*Tenant: Stade-Français Paris,* Rugby 
*Capacity: 20,000 seats* (51 suites)
*Opening: 2013* (under construction)
*Architects: Agence Rudy Ricciotti*, Lamoureux & Ricciotti, BERIM, Thermibel, jointly with the CSTB (expertise & study)
*Cost: €169M* (100% Public: City of Paris)
*7,400m² of commercial/entertainment areas + 1,000m² of office spaces inside the stadium
Renewable energy (photovoltaic cells: 2,800m²)
Rainwater collection system*


Project:



> *Jean Bouin Stadium: Preliminary consultancy*
> CSTB (June 2010)
> 
> *Jean-Bouin stadium in the 16th district of Paris will be entirely rebuilt by the year 2013, to become a suitable home for the Stade Français, Paris's Top 14 rugby team. CSTB (French Scientific and Technical Construction Center) input its expertise at a very early stage in the preliminary study and preliminary design phase, in the context of a "design" ATEx that assessed an innovative façade and roof system.*
> 
> Rudy Ricciotti was awarded an architecture prize in 2007, and imagined a compact, asymmetric and undulating project surrounded by a finely perforated BFUP (Ultra High Performance Fibre Reinforced Concrete) mesh. It culminates at 31 metres where there are no buildings facing it, and it blends into the urban fabric losing more than half its height along Rue Nungesser et Coli. The building itself lies on the property boundary. It is in direct contact with public areas with no intermediate fences or barriers, while the dense design of the complex leaves space for a large square surrounded by trees adjacent to the Avenue du Général Sarrail.
> 
> The double curved surface of the façades and the roof was broken down into several thousand triangles about 8.30 meters long with base dimensions of 2.40 metres. Each of these prefabricated Ultra High Performance Fibre Reinforced Concrete (BFUP) triangles that are only 35 mm thick on the roof, is designed to be supported on a metal structure composed of 74 monumental spans. The number of perforations in these triangles varies depending on the location. They allow air to pass through on the façade and are closed with glass on the roof to protect spectators from the weather, while forming a sound barrier for the neighbours.
> 
> *Identify difficulties at a very early stage*
> 
> The Rudy Ricciotti and Lamoureux & Ricciotti technical design office team already has experience with Ultra High Performance Fibre Reinforced Concrete, and in this case called upon CSTB to assess the feasibility of the structure within the framework of a somewhat unusual ATEx at an early stage. CSTB started from the architect's preliminary design and innovative construction processes defined by the technical design office, and studied the assumptions made and the techniques used. The advantage of this type of Technical Experimental Assessment, called a "Design ATEx" for the client and also for project management, is that it identifies difficulties and describes processes to be used even before the call for bids is issued to contractors. In this type of case, the deliberate request for an ATEx is no longer limited to a validation process including corrections or recommendations, but it becomes a fully independent applied research tool.
> 
> CSTB worked in partnership with the design and inspection offices, with the precise objective of testing the combination of fibre reinforced concrete with glass products. _"An unusual combination like this is too complex to be evaluated, considering the radically different properties of the two materials and the technicity of fibre reinforced concrete"_, says Nicolas Ruaux, Leader of CSTB's Innovative Applied Technologies Division. A major test campaign was carried out on a triangular module model provided by the design office to measure the differences between experiment and design by calculation. After six months of work and compilation of data, the project manager will be able to use the many observations to define the project more precisely on a scientific basis and write an appropriate specification for the call for bids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> * Rudy and Romain Ricciotti, the architect and engineer respectively, are known particularly for their use of Ultra High Performance Concrete for the construction of the Anges Bridge with a span of 67 meters, and the 8.5 m BFUP cantilever roof of Enrico Navarra gallery. The architect is now working on the MUCEM that is another BFUP structure for which CSTB has carried out several experiments.


*CSTB.fr** (French Scientific and Technical Construction Center)*














































































































































































-----------------------


Construction (January/February 2011) :





































More renders and video: posts #804 & #913.


----------



## kybo

New vidéo of "Valenciennes" Stadium

[dailymotion]xibnto_nouveau-stade-valenciennes-avril-2011_sport[/dailymotion]


----------



## Axelferis

Valenciennes thanks to raph from vaen L1


----------



## kybo

Video of new saint etienne stadium

[dailymotion]xikaxh_geoffroy-guichard-2016_creation[/dailymotion]


----------



## parcdesprinces

Progress of works in Le Havre (May 2011):

*Location: Le Havre,* Haute Normandie
*Name: "Grand Stade" *(New Stadium) 
*Tenant: Le Havre Athletic-Club* 
*Capacity: 25,000 seats*, expandable to 30K (2,713 business seats + 18 suites)
*Opening: Early 2012* (under construction)
*Architects: SCAU, KSS*, IOSIS, jointly with Vinci (construction)
*Cost: €80-100M* (100% Public: Local authorities)
*Retractable tiers for concert configuration
Energy-plus-stadium: Renewable energy (photovoltaic cells)
Rainwater collection system
*

Project:



















Construction:


















The club owner and the mayor of Le Havre, testing the seats prototypes





















































Posted by _Maxxi76_ on info-stade.fr

Other pics, renders & video: posts #803, #853, #884, #1081, #1107, #1135, #1167, #1172 & #1185.


----------



## Axelferis

Valenciennes new test of enlightment :cheers:
Thanks to dooby 59



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## MS20

Love Le Mans news stadium, am going to love Valenciennes new one, and Le Havre's looks just as promising. All 25k, all boutique, all perfect.


----------



## Lupin III

Btw. Didnt Auxerre have a stadium project too? Whats going on with that? shelved?


----------



## Axelferis

auxerre? no money! :lol:


----------



## Axelferis

Valenciennes work in progress:

Thanks to loiacomo from infostades.fr 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Axelferis

Valenciennes VIP spaces:

Thanks to dooby59



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

http://www.scau.com/index.php/projets/stade-nungesser/46


----------



## Klonfer

What about modern indoor arenas in France? Country will get huge boost in stadium infrastructure due to hosting of the EURO 2016, but are there any country-wide plans of building arenas?

Maybe due to concept of large Zenith halls which anullates need for multipurpose arenas, France is lagging behind Germany or UK (even Italy) in that sector.

Besides recently-built Montpellier, are there any construction of some new sporting arena in France? Lyon, Marseilles, new one in Paris maybe?


----------



## IronMan89

Yes, there is a Nationwide plan concerning Arenas and supposed to put France not far away for Germany in term of Arenas.

-Montpellier is the first arena being built in this aim.

-Bordeaux has an arena project which is due to be completed in 2013.
Some pics: 

















-Marseille also is expected to build an arena but not much precision yet.

France will get a new national arena which is going to be built in the suburbs of Paris, no real project yet but it's going to be near 20,000 seats arena.

-Lille Stadium has it's own arena in it.

Rouen is actually building a 5,000 seats arena

















-Reims also will have it's arena.








Render not official.

-Lyon has a 13,080 project which is going to be unveiled soon.

-Antibes (5,000) / 2013


----------



## parcdesprinces

Some nice aerial shots published on the Lille stadium official website (taken on May 18):

*Location: Lille,* Nord-Pas de Calais
*Name: "Grand Stade" * (New Stadium) 
*Tenant: Lille Olympique SC-Lille Métropole*
*Capacity: 50,157 seats* (4,965 business seats + 83 suites)
*Opening: summer 2012* (under construction)
*Architects: Atelier Pierre Ferret, Valode & Pistres*, IOSIS, jointly with Eiffage (construction)
*Cost: €620-700M * (Public–Private Partnership: Local Authorities & Eiffage + naming rights)
*Retractable Roof + Movable Pitch (Indoor arena under the pitch)
Renewable energy (photovoltaic cells & wind turbines)
Rainwater collection system

(Euro 2016 host City)*
























































grandstade-lillemetropole.com


Other pics & renderings on posts #873,  #821, #1026 & #1027 or in its thread.


----------



## kybo

Euro 2016 host stadiums videos

*Stade de France (81,338)*
[dailymotion]xiv5jz_stade-de-france-la-marseillaise_creation[/dailymotion]

*Marseille - Stade Vélodrome (67,500)*
[dailymotion]xitr2p_marseille-stade-velodrome-euro-2016-hq_creation[/dailymotion]
_Click to view the video in High Quality_

*Lyon - Stade des lumières (61,556)*
[dailymotion]xg8qlm_euro-2016-grand-stade-lyon-sur-info-stades-fr_sport[/dailymotion]

*Lille - Grand Stade Lille Métropole (50,186)*
[dailymotion]xfxe9w_grand-stade-lille-metropole-hq-sur-info-stades-fr_sport[/dailymotion]

*Paris - Parc des Princes (45,713)*
This video presents the current stadium (no video of the euro 2016 project yet)
[dailymotion]xii2rj_le-parc-des-princes_sport[/dailymotion]

*Lens - Stade Bollaert (45,000)*
No video yet

*Bordeaux - Grand Stade (43,500)*
No video yet

*Nice -Olympic Nice Stadium (35,624)*
[dailymotion]xf7ds6_olympic-nice-stadium-sur-info-stade_sport[/dailymotion]
_Click to view the video in High Quality_
_Video
2_

*Nancy - Stade Marcel Picot (31,973)*
[dailymotion]xevxer_nancy-stade-marcel-picot-euro-2016_sport[/dailymotion]

Reserve stadium

*Saint-Etienne (40,500)*
[dailymotion]xikaxh_geoffroy-guichard-2016_creation[/dailymotion]

Others news stadiums projects

*Valenciennes (25,000)*
[dailymotion]xitutg_grand-stade-valenciennes-metropole_creation[/dailymotion]

*Le Havre(25,000)*
[dailymotion]xiv2f9_grand-stade-du-havre_creation[/dailymotion]

*Clermond Ferrand (30,000)*
[dailymotion]video/xfutpd_projet-renovation-stade-gabriel-montpied-clermont-foot_sport[/dailymotion]

to be continued..


----------



## Axelferis

interior is better than what i thought! Great design for a 32k

Very good for concerts

Except exterior design it is a true sport& music arena :cheers:


----------



## Botoxx

ph80uk said:


> Does anyone know if Valenciennes have started demolition of Stade Nungesser ?
> 
> I'm in England but want to possibly plan a trip next week to take some photos if it's still standing.
> 
> Also what about Le Mans Stade Léon Bollée? I fear with their new stadium open for a few months, maybe its too late?
> 
> Any info appreciated, thanks.


Hi ! Just for my curiosity, are you a fan of old small stadiums ?

The demolition didnt' start in both stadiums. But hurry up ! 
City and inhabitants associations will meet soon to decide the future of those places
Certainly real estate program


----------



## Neda Say

-Reims also will have it's arena.








Render not official.



Just checked the project and it's pretty much bonkers! :banana:
It's pretty much spot on! The location is great, capacity is good even in hockey configuration 6,900 seat!!! It really is multipurpose and for once the design is a bit different like it or not. 

I hope they build it!


----------



## ph80uk

Botoxx said:


> Hi ! Just for my curiosity, are you a fan of old small stadiums ?
> 
> The demolition didnt' start in both stadiums. But hurry up !
> City and inhabitants associations will meet soon to decide the future of those places
> Certainly real estate program


Thx for the info, much appreciated. 

I'm a fan of stadiums history. Here in the UK so many stadiums are new, but they all look the same. A lot of people miss something original with some history .. when u have 30 identical bowl stadiums with different coloured seats you;ll know what i mean. I know a lot of French stadiums are behind nowadays, but they are full of character and history. Anyone in France feel the same why and interested in a meet up ?


----------



## parcdesprinces

Here are some new pics of the animated scale model of the Arena 92 in Paris:

*Location: Paris (Nanterre/La Défense),* Ile de France
*Name: "Arena 92" * (New Stadium) 
*Tenant: Racing-Métro 92,* Rugby (formerly Racing-Club de France)
*Capacity: 32,000* (2,000 business seats + 100 suites)
*Opening: mid-2014*
*Architects: Atelier Christian de Portzamparc*, jointly with Vinci (construction) 
*Cost: €320M* (100% Private: Racing-Métro 92/Stadome + naming rights)
*Retractable Roof + movable tiers for concert/indoor arena configuration
33,000m² of office spaces + 10,000m² of commercial/entertainment areas inside the stadium
Renewable energy (geothermal heating, photovoltaic cells: 1,100m² & solar-thermal panels)
Rainwater collection system

(Euro 2016 ex-candidate Stadium)*
















































------


Bonus (a detailed rendering showing the cladding):











------


+ An older (apparently ??) render of the current project :










(extracted from the PDF file presenting the 27 candidates in race for the Arena 92 architecture contest: *debat-arena-nanterre.fr/Jury-Concours-Les-27-Projets Candidats.pdf*)











More info. & pics on posts #786, #890, #1014, #1173, #1236 & in its thread.


----------



## parcdesprinces

Neda Say said:


> Render not official.


Great render, but I'm a bit skeptical about the number of suites... (IMO the final project won't have so many suites...)


----------



## Axelferis

parcdesprinces said:


>


this one is absolutely gorgeous 

better from those renders


----------



## Axelferis

*VILLEURBANNE(Lyon) New ARENA*

*Location: Villeurbanne(Lyon)* Rhône Alpes
*Name: ? * 
*Tenant: ASVEL* basket 
*Capacity: 13318* 
*Opening: ?*
*Architects:?*

The project implies Tony Parker who want to be part in investments for this french basketball club :cheers:



piraB4L said:


>


----------



## Axelferis

*Extension of Lorient FC stadium*

*Location: Lorient* Bretagne
*Name: Stade du moustoir* 
*Tenant: Lorient FC* 
*Capacity: 19010-> 22000 (expansion)* 
*Opening: ? for expansion*
*Architects:*

Expansion proposal (not official)










Actual:














































the tribune due to be demolished and remade:









thanks to dooby59 from infos-stades.fr


----------



## Carlo5

Yes, i'm very happy that FC Lorient have plans for an further expension and renovation!


----------



## MS20

French football stadium revolution continues apace.


----------



## parcdesprinces

A few pics of the new Le Mans stadium:

*Location: Le Mans,* Pays de la Loire (stadium located inside the circuit of the 24 Hours)
*Name: MMArena *(New Stadium) 
*Tenant: Le Mans FC* (formerly Le Mans Union Club 72)
*Capacity: 25,064 seats* (2,000 business seats + 32 suites)
*Opening: January 2011*
*Architects: Cardete & Huet, Studio B. Huet,* jointly with Vinci (construction)
*Cost: €102M* (Public–Private Partnership: Local authorities & Vinci + naming rights: MMA)
*Removable tiers in the corners for concert configuration
Rainwater collection system*






























More renders & pics on posts: #813, #872, #889, #904, #1052, #1062, #1069, #1105, #1123, #1132, #1147, #1151, #1165 & #1166.


----------



## parcdesprinces

Progress of construction of the new Stade Jean Bouin in Paris (6/11/2011) :

*Location: Paris,* Ile de France
*Name: Stade Jean Bouin *(Reconstruction) 
*Tenant: Stade-Français Paris,* Rugby 
*Capacity: 20,000 seats* (51 suites)
*Opening: 2013* (under construction)
*Architects: Agence Rudy Ricciotti*, Lamoureux & Ricciotti, BERIM, Thermibel, jointly with the CSTB (expertise & study)
*Cost: €169M* (100% Public: City of Paris)
*7,400m² of commercial/entertainment areas + 1,000m² of office spaces inside the stadium
Renewable energy (photovoltaic cells: 2,800m²)
Rainwater collection system*


Project:















































-----


Construction (taken on June 11, 2011):










*Leon-Grosse.fr*











More renders and video: posts #804, #913 & #1186.


----------



## Axelferis

thanks for pics 

How jean Bouin & new parvis for parc des princes will cohabitate?
Seem to have no space for a new place no?


----------



## parcdesprinces

Axelferis said:


> How jean Bouin & new parvis for parc des princes will cohabitate?
> Seem to have no space for a new place no?


Well, if they build a new esplanade for the PdP (which is not sure yet), it will be located on the other side of the stadium, above the Périphérique ring road (toward Porte-de-St-Cloud where the closest Métro & bus stations are located). 
On the other hand, as you can see on the plan above, the new Jean Bouin will have its own esplanades, a small one on the south-west side, and the main one on the east of the stadium.


----------



## Axelferis

And what about jean bouin constructio because Stade français could be relegated in division 2 due to possible abortion of takeover by canadians funds!?


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ And So ??

Do you really believe they will stop the construction because the team will play in a lower league ?? What about Le Mans, Grenoble, Sedan, Caen, Montpellier (rugby), Montpellier (football), Calais, Reims, Toulouse, Sochaux, Bastia etc etc etc which were not in first division when their new stadium was completed or they were relegated shortly after !

And don't forget that the stade Jean Bouin is planned to be completed by mid-2013... so SF could be back in Top 14 just in time for the grand opening of the new stadium.


Anyway, nothing sure yet about this relegation, so let's wait and see !


----------



## Axelferis

you seem so touchy with that question 

Do you have a participation in their capital? :lol:

just kidding


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ Yes, actually I have (had ? ) !


----------



## Axelferis

money lost then :lol:


----------



## parcdesprinces

urbanrecycle said:


> Do you have a link with the others 26 projects?


Yep ! Here (including the winner: Atelier Christian de Portzamparc): 
*debat-arena-nanterre.fr/Jury-Concours-Les-27-Projets Candidats.pdf*


And, btw, for more info about this stadium, feel free to visit this thread in the "proposed" section : *PARIS - Arena 92 (32,000)*


----------



## MS20

With all these new football stadiums, and the refurbishment of the existing ones for 2016, what sort of average attendances are we looking at for Ligue 1 in the coming years? I know there are always a few clubs in France who are in the top division but simply don't have the support or facilities necessary (dragging down overall attendances), but can we expect Ligue 1 to reach 25,000 averages, perhaps even 30,000 by the end of the decade?


----------



## IronMan89

30,000 by the end of the decade is quite possible yes...


----------



## Axelferis

yes i think too. Especially if the spirit of playing of teams like Lorient,Sochaux and lille spreads all the field of France i think youngs will want their daddies to take them to the stadium.


----------



## Cubo99

I read that stadium in Bastia have a new south stand, have any pics ?? and what is new capacity now ? thx


----------



## IronMan89

Here is the new stand and it's still U/C.


----------



## dooby59

> *Tuesday, July 12, 2011 - 16:33*
> *J-14: Stadium Photos*
> *Stade du Hainaut*
> 
> In two weeks, the Stade du Hainaut will be inaugurated at a gala match between Borussia Dortmund and the VAFC. Until then, you will find various articles that will teach you more about this new forum. Today, discover new photos ...


Source : _Official website of Valenciennes Football Club_


----------



## Axelferis

*Bordeaux*

*Location: Bordeaux* Gironde
*Name: Stade de Bordeaux * (New Stadium) 
*Tenant: FC Girondins de bordeaux* Football 
*Capacity: 43,500* 
*Opening: 2015*
*Architects: Herzog & Meuron*, jointly with Vinci (construction) 
*Cost: € ~168-180 millions*



Findecan said:


>





cirilo said:


>


[dailymotion]xjz32t_le-nouveau-stade-de-bordeaux_sport[/dailymotion]


----------



## Zeno2

^^ Nice but what will happen with the current stadium? 
I suppose it will remain a monument and will host a smaller local club or a rugby team?


----------



## Steel City Suburb

Reminds me of one of the proposals for the new Portsmouth FC Stadium.


----------



## Axelferis

you are 100% right :

Portsmouth:


----------



## Findecan

Zeno2 said:


> ^^ Nice but what will happen with the current stadium?
> I suppose it will remain a monument and will host a smaller local club or a rugby team?


Indeed, it will surely host the games of the Union Bordeaux-Bègles, the local rugby team which acceeded to the Top 14 this year.


----------



## Axelferis

New Valenciennes pics From-> http://forum.vaenl1.com/

Opening match vs Borussia Dortmund july 26th


----------



## West12Rangers

loving that new ground for Valenciennes


----------



## parcdesprinces

Zeno2 said:


> ^^ Nice but what will happen with the current stadium?
> I suppose it will remain a monument and will host a smaller local club or a rugby team?


Or..."perhaps"... they will tear it down...  
As you already know, it's a 75 years old stadium, and apparently its maintenance cost is about €1 million per year... (not to mention that this cost will grow year after year from now) !

Well, I don't know, but I think the Bordeaux municipality will no longer want to pay for such a huge annual maintenance cost (especially because of the new stadium)... and the Bordeaux rugby team isn't rich enough to pay it unfortunately.... So....... :dunno: ...but in my humble opinion the old Parc Lescure (which is a stunning Art-Deco masterpiece BTW...I mean, as a European stadium) is living its last years...


----------



## Neda Say

Isn't Parc Lescure a French Monument! with a protected facade! I read that somewhere a while ago!


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ Nope it isn't, not partially, nor as a whole, and it has never been.. (don't trust the French press on this one).


Anyway, you can check on the French Ministry of Culture website (where the exhaustive list of the French historical monuments - and more - is published ):

culture.gouv.fr/public/mistral/merimee_fr/édifices sportifs



PS: For example, the Stade de Gerland (Lyon) is part of this list... :yes:


----------



## Axelferis

Players first training in the ground of new stadium 

thanks to Wizz of infostades.fr



Wizz said:


> (photos site officiel VAFC)
> 
> [dailymotion]xk2ev1_vafc-le-premier-entrainement-au-stade-du-hainaut_news[/dailymotion]





Wizz said:


> vaenl1 http://forum.vaenl1.com/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=14827&start=9960#p644266
> 
> 
> 
> bigfoot_BN01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> La vue en arrivant:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vue à partir de l'Angle Nord-Ouest:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parcage:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toilettes mis à notre disposition:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Une friterie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La boutique:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La Billetterie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Une des entrées:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Le Kop:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vue en bas du kop:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La Tribune Partenaires:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Les joueurs qui mattent le film en avant-première:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quelques angles-morts:
Click to expand...


----------



## kybo

Inauguration pictures

Valenciennes 0 - 1 BVB 09

To see all the photos : http://www.info-stades.fr/forum/ligue1/valenciennes-stade-du-hainaut-t15-1755.html#p21918






















































































































And some photos by VAFC official website (http://www.va-fc.com/fr/nouveaustade/index/ )


----------



## kybo

Some videos

26958749

26958782

26975655

26975768

26957683

26957489

26957993


----------



## Axelferis

Thank you kibo 

good stadium kay:


----------



## repin

*Stade du Hainaut*


----------



## Axelferis

do you know that more recent pics had been posted before you? :|

I don't understand all the guys who post pics of 2 months ago whereas we have the pics of day 1 celebration of the match vs Dortmund?! :?


----------



## kybo

Some new pictures of le Havre stadium

Credit : http://www.hac-foot.com/ , http://www.agglo-lehavre.fr/


----------



## Fenerbahce Sk

Le Havre stadium, a big improvement


----------



## Axelferis

what is this blue joke for the covering?! :nuts:

Is it a solid material or a fragile fiber element?


----------



## likasz

^^
I've found my bedclothes:lol: Finally!


----------



## Dyl070_DH

i guess it's temporarily, if not it's ridiculous


----------



## Lupin III

Axelferis said:


> what is this blue joke for the covering?! :nuts:
> 
> Is it a solid material or a fragile fiber element?


Its a mockup completely like they did at Valenciniennes.


----------



## Findecan

Progress of works in Le Havre (End of August 2011):

*Location: Le Havre,* Haute Normandie
*Name: "Grand Stade" *(New Stadium) 
*Tenant: Le Havre Athletic-Club* 
*Capacity: 25,000 seats*, expandable to 30K (2,713 business seats + 18 suites)
*Opening: Early 2012* (under construction)
*Architects: SCAU, KSS*, IOSIS, jointly with Vinci (construction)
*Cost: €80-100M* (100% Public: Local authorities)
*Retractable tiers for concert configuration
Energy-plus-stadium: Renewable energy (photovoltaic cells)
Rainwater collection system
*


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ Thanks for the pics !
The construction is going fast apparently. 

Oh, and IMO this blue membrane looks nice finally.


----------



## Axelferis

nice effect but we have to judge with climatic conditions for its efficacity.


----------



## secrane

Axelferis said:


> nice effect but we have to judge with climatic conditions for its *efficacity*.


:?
which means ??


----------



## Axelferis

the blue part of the covering is made with TEFLON it's not rigid but light:

look when they were laying it few days ago
They tend it after to avoid air waves


----------



## 3tmk

Great stadium for le HAC, and while I'm not sure if it's the actual cladding or just a protective sheet, let me just say that it would be a great color for the stadium, befitting the team colors.


----------



## parcdesprinces

secrane said:


> :?
> which means ??


That means Axel (just like most of French people, myself included) loves to speak Franglais!! :yes:


Désolé... !


----------



## Ceerial

Could somebody fill me in on the stadium situation for Evian Thonon Gaillard F.C.

It's quite confusing for me.


----------



## Boriska

^^ Nobody knows. Maybe they will make it in Seynod (near Annecy), in Ville la Grand (near Annemasse) or in Thonon.


----------



## Ceerial

So they will be making a new stadium?


----------



## Kevin_01

ETG plays in the Parc des Sports at Annecy


----------



## JYDA

Neda Say said:


> The Quataries also own ManCity as far as I know they haven't moved the team to Old Trafford!


Man City are owned by guys from Abu Dhabi, a different stretch of desert. Plus, Eastlands is a brand new stadium anyway. PDP has been around for a while.


----------



## Neda Say

JYDA said:


> Man City are owned by guys from Abu Dhabi, a different stretch of desert. Plus, Eastlands is a brand new stadium anyway. PDP has been around for a while.


Oups sorry my bad, wrong sandy pits! Did not mean to offend anyone!
Yes PDP has been around in a while and is about to undertake its biggest overhaul that should take him in the league of the new refurbished Vancouver BC Place, a previous project included 54000 seats, new facilities built in: restaurant store, skyboxes, and a roof!


----------



## RMB2007

Would there be any major issues with lowering the pitch and extending the bottom tier? To be honest, I'm surprised at how big the gap between the stands and the pitch currently is.


----------



## Neda Say

Studies have been realized it's part of the package for 2016 Euro!

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1316765


----------



## Botoxx

Axelferis said:


> don't forget taht their status has changed:
> 
> They bid to be champions each year now. They have money to sign who they want in their team now.
> 
> PSG makes the buzz in paris now because public of paris feel that they could be back in european court.
> 
> don't forget too that ronaldhino played tehere first in europe and player like neymar could be the future target of the owners.
> 
> Don't understimate the "new public" this type of "buzz" could create.


I totally agree with you. A move in Stade de france is not an utopist scenario but a very realistic one.
People who claim the opposite just express a wish, a fan will because they don't want it.

Since new owners came everything changed in this club and it's only the beginning.

I dont know if it will happen and nobody knows except Qataris

1. They have enough money to renovate Parc des Princes but also to convince stadefrance owners for an interesting partnership. Qataris owners do say that they are thinking about those issues. Nothing is decided yet

2. Parc des princes renovation was a classified file in January 2011 according to colony capital. But strangely, the deal is still not done and it's been 10 months that city of Paris seems to change its mind on this. I dont think its a coincidence


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ Again, you forget that the Stade de France is not in Paris, not even in the same département. So, actually, the realistic scenario is that the Paris municipality will not let its onliest professional football club move to another département in the near future. 

(even if the municipality has to refurbish itself the Parc des Princes for that)


----------



## RMB2007

Neda Say said:


> Studies have been realized it's part of the package for 2016 Euro!
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1316765


Thanks. Ah, another thread Axel tried to ruin.


----------



## Axelferis

i would destroy the first half of trinunes to make a business belt with boxes+ a normal tiers.

then we would have 3 tiers like the most of new european stadiums and this would be more suited for a city like paris.

this stadium is too "shy" for paris ambitions.

just look emirates or the new white hart lane project. :|

The nostalgic guys of paris should be more excited for a true renovation than just adding red seats


----------



## Botoxx

parcdesprinces said:


> ^^ Again, you forget that the Stade de France is not in Paris, not even in the same département. So, actually, the realistic scenario is that the Paris municipality will not let its onliest professional football club move to another département in the near future.
> 
> (even if the municipality has to refurbish itself the Parc des Princes for that)


If it was only a geaograhical issue, there will be no talks about an hypothetical move.

Its more complicated

Just read what Qataris were saying this summer :

http://www.rtl.fr/actualites/sport/...-qatar-prend-ses-quartiers-a-paris-7699357714



> Très prudent, le représentant de QSI ne s'avance pas non plus sur l'épineux dossier du Parc des Princes, sujet très sensible chez les supporters. Un Parc des Princes qui doit être rénové en vue de l'Euro 2016. Le PSG, qui devra jouer un temps au Stade de France, pourrait ne jamais revenir dans son stade fêtiche si les Qatariens considèrent que le SDF est plus à même d'accompagner les ambitions du club.* "Il est trop tôt pour répondre à cette question. Il y a des discussions à ce sujet, c'est évident. Mais je ne peux pas encore apporter de réponse définitive.*"


Translation : "Its too early to answer this question. There are talks about it, that's clear. But I can't bring a final answer"


----------



## Neda Say

Really just look at the new Juventus stadium or the newly refurbished Vancouver BC place! 3 seating tiers are only worth the investment for 70k+ stadium or stadium with very limited footprint.

Like most Parisians will agree to see this team move to St Denis, hell no! The mayor will bite a bullet rather than to allow that. The overhaul has been voted and budgeted and even phased! Should the club move before or after the Euro, the city and the Government will snap!!! Will PSG play there during the renovation yes that's a foregone conclusion! Still the club will go back to a brand spanking new soccer specific arena like stadium when the work is finished!

I'd like to add another thing. Even in football configuration fans are not as close to the action at the SDF as they are at PDP. You can't change that! PDP after remodeling will procure a more intimate, more fan like experience of the game! 

Besides Axelferis what would happen to PDP if PSG moves, do you tear it down!? Cause there is no over club in L1 or L2 able to use it right now!?


----------



## parcdesprinces

Botoxx said:


> If it was only a geaograhical issue, there will be no talks about an hypothetical move.
> 
> Its more complicated


Who told you it was that simple ? Because It's not only geographical indeed, but also political, administrative and financial, dear !!! 
(e.g. City of Paris subventions, including for the training facilities in St-Germain-en-Laye, the long term deal signed by the club with the Paris municipality etc etc etc)

Not to mention the club's colors which are the City of Paris' colors (+ the white for St-Germain-en-Laye), and not the Seine-St-Denis ones... etc !


Oh, and take look at what the Qatari said later in July (after the article you quoted) :


> Le nouvel homme fort du PSG, Nasser El-Khelaifi, a confirmé la volonté de la nouvelle équipe dirigeante de rester au Parc des Princes. Pas question de déménager au Stade de France.
> 
> Lors de la conférence de presse de présentation ce mercredi, Nasser El-Khelaifi a confirmé que le PSG ne déménagerait pas au Stade de France : *« Le Parc des Princes, c’est la maison du PSG. Nous y sommes pour très très longtemps »* a déclaré Nasser El-Khelaifi.


Le Parisien, mid-July 2011


----------



## Neda Say

I really hope that this, last element brings that discussion to an end! Thanks parcdesprinces! It's kind of logical to have you to provide the last word! lol


----------



## Botoxx

Hey, it seems that you 've got a fan club parcdesprinces...

So you think it needs just took 2 weeks to decide ?
You dont think he told that in order to quiet the fans ??

Don't you remember he told Leproux will stay president ? Before firing him 3 weeks later ?

But if you are so sure about that, I give up I dont want to disappoint Neda Say...


----------



## hubemx

Paris can maintain another team? maybe the come back of the Racing club? or Paris FC?


----------



## Axelferis

accept it or not: during renovation they'll play in SDF 

the true question is about the ambition of colony capital which are the first concerned with the rent deal.

They are a real estate company then the added value is their main priority.


----------



## Neda Say

And now guess who changes his tune again! Axelferis everybody knew they were going to play at SDF during the renovation! It's just ridiculous to tell us to accept it! They'll play there if it is available at dates they'll have to provide as soon as the 2014 calendar is out! You're just fishing to be right in the end tell us: "Hey you guys, remember when I said that, I was right about that!!!"

As for taking two weeks to decide! Hum Colony has a deal to run PDP right?! And that deal is a long term one right?! Now they sold the team to a new owner that would just take the club away from 'their' stadium! Right!!! if Colony did not have a clause in the contract that made it clear that PSG had to play in PDP for the next 25 years (except during renovation work) signed. I'm sorry but they are dumb and all need to be fired by the board!!!


----------



## kybo

Video of Le Havre new stadium, october 2011
[dailymotion]xlv0c7_chantier-grand-stade-du-havre-fin-octobre-2011_sport[/dailymotion]


----------



## parcdesprinces

Progress of construction of the new Stade Jean Bouin in Paris (fall 2011) :

*Location: Paris,* Ile de France
*Name: Stade Jean Bouin *(Reconstruction) 
*Tenant: Stade-Français Paris,* Rugby 
*Capacity: 20,000 seats* (51 suites)
*Opening: 2013* (under construction)
*Architects: Agence Rudy Ricciotti*, Lamoureux & Ricciotti, BERIM, Thermibel, jointly with the CSTB (expertise & study)
*Cost: €169M* (100% Public: City of Paris)
*7,400m² of commercial/entertainment areas + 1,000m² of office spaces inside the stadium
Renewable energy (photovoltaic cells: 2,800m²)
Rainwater collection system*


Project:






































-----


Construction (Fall 2011):























































*Leon-Grosse.fr*











More renders, pics and video: posts #804, #913, #1186, #1253 & 1322.


----------



## Fenerbahce Sk

Which team will play in this stadium ?


----------



## hprockshp

Fenerbahce Sk said:


> Which team will play in this stadium ?


^^ Tenant: Stade-Français Paris, Rugby


----------



## Neda Say

PSG plays at Parc des Princes
Paris FC plays at Stade Charletty
Racing Metro will play at Arena 92
Stade Français will play at Stade Jean Bouin and is currently playing at Charletty!


----------



## repin

*Strasbourg , Stade de la Meinau , 40,000 (36,645 during Euro)*


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ :rofl:


You're so 2010 !


----------



## Findecan

repin said:


> *36,645 during Euro*


Euro 2044 maybe :lol:


----------



## matts67

parcdesprinces said:


> ^^ :rofl:
> 
> 
> You're so 2010 !


:lol: indeed!...But well, given the fact that RC Strasbourg regularly have a 10 000 people attendance in 5th division, maybe they should consider building a 80k stadium for the day they'll be back in Ligue 1 lol...:nuts:


----------



## Neda Say

if they ever make it back there! The most competitive League in this country doesn't appear to be Ligue 1 but Ligue 2!


----------



## parcdesprinces

Here are some new renders of the Arena 92 in Paris (Thanks to _Jex7844_ for the find):

*Location: Paris (Nanterre/La Défense),* Ile de France
*Name: "Arena 92" * (New Stadium) 
*Tenant: Racing-Métro 92,* Rugby (formerly Racing-Club de France)
*Capacity: 32,000* (2,000 business seats + 100 suites)
*Opening: mid-2014*
*Architects: Atelier Christian de Portzamparc*, jointly with Vinci (construction) 
*Cost: €320M* (100% Private: Racing-Métro 92/Stadome + naming rights)
*Retractable Roof + movable tiers for concert/indoor arena configuration
33,000m² of office spaces + 10,000m² of commercial/entertainment areas inside the stadium
Renewable energy (geothermal heating, photovoltaic cells: 1,100m² & solar-thermal panels)
Rainwater collection system*













New renders:





































*platforms.fr (AWP)*












More info. & pics on posts #786, #890, #1014, #1173, #1236, #1245, #1323 & in its thread.


----------



## kybo

*Kindarena*
Location : Rouen
Opening date : september 2012
Capacity : 6000

[dailymotion]xmddzq_la-kindarena-de-rouen_sport[/dailymotion]


----------



## parcdesprinces

Progress of construction of the new Stade Jean Bouin in Paris (november 2011) + some pics of the perforated BFUP (Ultra High Performance Fibre Reinforced Concrete) cladding panels. These perforations are closed with glass on the roof.

*Location: Paris,* Ile de France
*Name: Stade Jean Bouin *(Reconstruction) 
*Tenant: Stade-Français Paris,* Rugby 
*Capacity: 20,000 seats* (51 suites)
*Opening: March 2013* (under construction)
*Architects: Agence Rudy Ricciotti*, Lamoureux & Ricciotti, BERIM, Thermibel, jointly with the CSTB (expertise & study)
*Cost: €169M* (100% Public: City of Paris)
*7,400m² of commercial/entertainment areas + 1,000m² of office spaces inside the stadium
Renewable energy (photovoltaic cells: 2,800m²)
Rainwater collection system*


Project:






































-----


Construction (november 2011) & BFUP (Ultra High Performance Fibre Reinforced Concrete) cladding panels :

Roof panels




































































































Façade panels (these panels on the façades will cover an acoustic/glass wall):



























*Leon-Grosse.fr* & *Le Courrier de l'Architecte.com*










More renders, pics and video: posts #804, #913, #1186, #1253, #1322 & #1358.


----------



## Kriativus

^^^^ 

Quite interesting design, but location doesn't help much.


----------



## juanico

Location is just perfect where it is.


----------



## Axelferis

Great news:

The parc des Princes will be closed during 2 years (2013-2015) for a renovation.

The psg will play at St denis during this period.

One aspect of this renovation is they will low the pitch by digging it.

They aparently decide to increase the capacity :cheers:


----------



## Neda Say

Wow that's something we did not know! 


2 years instead of 1! I wonder what will require so much time! Probably taking it real slow due to the Péripherique running below it!


----------



## Axelferis

apparently the net UEFA capacity is 45000 then in "normal mode" we can be between 48k-50k

but a bit small for the only one major club of Paris.

We will see after having some matchs at 80k filled during 2 years in st denis what they'll think to pass after 2015 under 50k :lol:


----------



## JYDA

I think PSG would be better to start fresh and build a new stadium. Something like Lyon is building. It's not like money's an issue for PSG anymore.


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ It's more complicated than that, because PSG must stay inside the City of Paris, and there's no room inside the city walls for a new large stadium, and regarding the current Parc des Princes' site, it's a bit too small for a larger brand new stadium (not to mention that the local residents and politicians will certainly be strongly opposed to a new stadium on the current site).

Add to this the fact that neither the Paris SG fans (all of them/us), nor the PSG owners, nor obviously the Paris municipality who owns the Parc des Princes and has a long term agreement with the club (which includes several generous public financial helps), want the PSG to leave this stadium !


----------



## parcdesprinces

OK, PSG just denied the information appeared in the press today and posted above by Axelferis:










*PSG.fr/en*










*PSG.fr*


----------



## Axelferis

temporary deny 


We know what it means

They cannot confirm now they have chosen vinci project or another one .The same for beckham coming but they can't reveal it.

We are sure that they plan big works there. It's logical for legal competitive process to not reveal the choice now.


----------



## parcdesprinces

Axelferis said:


> They cannot confirm now they have chosen vinci project or another one .


hno: Absolutely not ! 

Again, Axel, you're mixing things...and you're comparing apples with oranges btw (as usual). 
Because the Colony Capital-Vinci project has been chosen (BY THE CITY OF PARIS) several months ago......especially because they are the only candidate.

It's not because you didn't know untill yesterday evening (thanks to your TV :laugh that Vinci was involved in this project, that it is new ! Far from that because actually it's known for almost a year, if not more:



> Colony Capital Europe, actionnaire majoritaire du PSG, s'est associé à Vinci dans ce dossier. Depuis l'été dernier, l'affaire semble entendue. Colony, seul candidat en lice, est appelé à devenir le titulaire du bail.


Le Parisien (march 2011 )



So, there's only one project (Colony/PSG-Vinci), but which is still unknown and still under discussion it's several details of this project, that's why they don't know yet how long the works will last. As simple as that ! 
(and btw the competitive dialogue is completed since a while.... and anyway, again, there was only one bidder : Colony/PSG-Vinci. The current discussion being between them - including the Qatari - and the Paris City Hall who will decide)


----------



## Axelferis

there 's only one for the moment!

QSI has expressed their wishes concerning how they want the parc des princes (more vip boxes,lodges,etc...)

Then Vinci i is involved since the beginning but the owner of PSG has its word to say like you know.

And after all i just relayed an info published yesterday.


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^Indeed, I admit I've never been to THE new Dallas stadium...


----------



## Neda Say

Just confirmed yesterday! Great pic of a news day imo!



Angers Metro is set to get a 5000(sports)/6000+ (show) arena located in the town of Trélazé! The arena will be a multisport (volley, basket, handball, tennis... again not hockey compatible!). Publicly funded thanks to a 25 year mortgage (naming will probably be used to reduce the taxpayer bill). Cost is minimal at 18 M euros which means no extra tax to fund it!




























I don't know if it's funny or sad , just like Rouen, Angers' number one pro sport is Hockey! And they don't seem to think that having an arena that is ice hockey capable is a good idea! The local handball team plays in French Division 2.

The architect is the same one that realized The Palio Arena in Boulazac so expect the same U shaped arena!


----------



## Findecan

Le Havre Stadium update, beginning of January 2012 :

































































Photos by CODAH (Le Havre Agglomeration community)


----------



## Xtremizta

nice


----------



## parcdesprinces

Progress of construction of the new Stade Jean Bouin in Paris (winter 2012).

*Location: Paris,* Ile de France
*Name: Stade Jean Bouin *(Reconstruction) 
*Tenant: Stade-Français Paris,* Rugby 
*Capacity: 20,000 seats* (51 suites)
*Opening: March 2013* (under construction)
*Architects: Agence Rudy Ricciotti*, Lamoureux & Ricciotti, BERIM, Thermibel, jointly with the CSTB (expertise & study)
*Cost: €169M* (100% Public: City of Paris)
*7,400m² of commercial/entertainment areas + 1,000m² of office spaces inside the stadium
Renewable energy (photovoltaic cells: 2,800m²)
Rainwater collection system*


Project:






































-----


Construction (including pics of the BFUP - Ultra High Performance Fibre Reinforced Concrete - cladding & roof panels) :

roof panels



















facade panels



























-----------------

















































































































































*Leon-Grosse.fr** & **renover.jeanbouin.free.fr*











More renders, pics and video: posts #804, #913, #1186, #1253, #1322, #1358 & #1369.


----------



## robbery4774

It's good to see that something happen in france. I always wondered why the french stadiums are so ugly besides SDF. 

Let's hope the italians will follow.


----------



## Axelferis

France will approach the level of germany concerning stadiums and arena :cheers:
Italy will be behind France in two years: (Lille,Nice,Marseille,Bordeaux ,Lyon,Nanterre,Jean Bouin,Le havre,Le mans,Valenciennes...)
+All new arenas that coming for handball 2017 world cup.

France is serious now when come the structures question.


I am a bit disapointed about the cladding of jean Bouin. it's not what i expected when you look the maquette


----------



## Henk1970

The new ground of Le Havre looks good, when will it be opened?


----------



## Axelferis

july 2012 

thanks to phil76 on infostades.fr


----------



## Chimiste

Le Havre (25,000)

http://www.scau.com/blog/











*Phil 76*


----------



## parcdesprinces

Two more pics of the new Stade Jean Bouin reconstruction in Paris (january 2012):

*Location: Paris,* Ile de France
*Name: Stade Jean Bouin *(Reconstruction) 
*Tenant: Stade-Français Paris,* Rugby 
*Capacity: 20,000 seats* (51 suites)
*Opening: March 2013* (under construction)
*Architects: Agence Rudy Ricciotti*, Lamoureux & Ricciotti, BERIM, Thermibel, jointly with the CSTB (expertise & study)
*Cost: €169M* (100% Public: City of Paris)
*7,400m² of commercial/entertainment areas + 1,000m² of office spaces inside the stadium
Renewable energy (photovoltaic cells: 2,800m²)
Rainwater collection system*


Project:





























-----

Construction:



















*Leon-Grosse.fr*












More renders, pics and video: posts #804, #913, #1186, #1253, #1322, #1358, #1369 & #1405


----------



## Axelferis

Le havre is marvellous :cheers:


----------



## Andre_idol

^^Amazing cladding


----------



## parcdesprinces

Here are some new renders of the refurbished Stadium de Toulouse:

*Location: Toulouse,* Midi-Pyrénées
*Name: Stadium Municipal* (Refurbishment & Extension) 
*Tenant: Toulouse FC*
*Extension: 35,575 --> 40/43,000 seats* (33 suites)
*Opening: 2014* 
*Architects: Cardete & Huet*
*Cost: €54M * (100% public: Local Authorities)
*Rainwater collection system

(Euro 2016 host City)*


Current Stadium:



























































































































-----------


Project:
































































More pics and renders in its thread.


----------



## Axelferis

*LE HAVRE* 25000 seats new stadium works in progress

Thanks to coddah official site+maxxi76 from infostades.fr



>


----------



## JYDA

I find the blue cladding a bit of an eyesore


----------



## Axelferis

by night it's beautiful


----------



## Zeno2

^^
Not only by night  Absolutely love it!!! 

The contrast with the crappy stade municipal de Toulouse is immense!


----------



## Boriska

*MONACO - Stade Louis II (18,523)*










*Association Sportive de Monaco FC*

7x Champion :
1961, 1963, 1978, 1982, 1988, 1997, 2000

5x Cup Winner :
1960, 1963, 1980, 1985, 1991

1x League Cup Winner : 2003

Champions League : Final in 2004


Here are some pics 
http://euro.stades.ch/Monaco-1.html


----------



## Edgar Vix




----------



## Jericho-79

I wish this stadium had a larger capacity (like 50.000).

Monaco is a resort city, so it should have a gem of a stadium to go along with it.


----------



## Bender

Resort city? Few people live there, permanently or for holidays.


----------



## JYDA

The location is fantastic!


----------



## Jericho-79

Bender said:


> Resort city? Few people live there, permanently or for holidays.


I figured Monaco would be vacation city since a lot of movies have been filmed in Monte Carlo.:dunno:


----------



## PaulFCB

Bring back the Super Cup to Monaco!


----------



## carnifex2005

Jericho-79 said:


> I figured Monaco would be vacation city since a lot of movies have been filmed in Monte Carlo.:dunno:


Their team in French Ligue One didn't even average 10,000 fans per game in their last season there. Even in their championship season of 2000 or their Champions League runner up season of 2004, the team only averaged 11k fans per game. If anything, that stadium is too large.


----------



## GYEvanEFR

Hmm... I think you should move it to Monaco Sports Venue Forum.


----------



## MrChavcore

PaulFCB said:


> Bring back the Super Cup to Monaco!


why? the stadium is not befitting of the game at all. they might as well play at loftus road or craven cottage if they're going to play it at stade louis.


----------



## PaulFCB

Huh? The Supercup will be played on stadium of minimum capacity anyway. Plus the location is very unique, Monaco wouldn't be able to host any other final because the others ask for 4 times the capacity, the atmosphere is unique by letting the fans use torches in a civilized and organised way.
It was a very special sensation to play the Supercup here, ever since that 1987 Final between Steaua 1-0 Dynamo Kiev final which was played late for the 86 season.


----------



## miguelon

Yes maybe for AS Monaco is a little to big, but Monaco could very well use a bigger stadium or arena to attract other kind of events, like big concerts, box events, european finals, international friendlies, etc...


----------



## MrChavcore

PaulFCB said:


> Huh? The Supercup will be played on stadium of minimum capacity anyway. Plus the location is very unique, Monaco wouldn't be able to host any other final because the others ask for 4 times the capacity, the atmosphere is unique by letting the fans use torches in a civilized and organised way.
> It was a very special sensation to play the Supercup here, ever since that 1987 Final between Steaua 1-0 Dynamo Kiev final which was played late for the 86 season.


why must it be played in a small stadium? you're talking about the 2 european champions competing for a trophy which has the scope to be far more prestigious than it currently is. not only is the stade louis small but it's not a very atmospheric stadium either with the running track around it. i think uefa have got the right idea by shopping the supercup around.. it should make the game a lot more appealing to clubs and their fans.


----------



## Harisson

*This forum is for stadiums >30k*


----------



## Boriska

^^ Sorry.


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis

Great venue.. really iconic.. its a shame that the club got relegated.. many greats played there.


----------



## Chimiste

Le Havre - Ligue 2 - (25 000)

Finished : May-June 2012

http://www.info-stades.fr/forum/ligue2/le-havre-grand-stade-du-havre-t33-1305.html

And again thanks to all photographers


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ Thanks for the pics ! :cheers:
Apparently they just began installing the seats (pic #4).. Do you have some pics on which we can see what model of seats they chose ?


----------



## RMB2007

^^ The Box Seat, well, that's according to this site:

http://www.arenagroup.com/index.php/products/seating/the_box_seat.html


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ Thank you very much ! :cheers:

Ahh, finally a French stadium (along with the PdP, since 40 years :bowtie which will be fully equipped with folding seats ... Well, better late than never, I guess... :laugh:


----------



## Chimiste

parcdesprinces said:


> ^^ Thanks for the pics ! :cheers:
> Apparently they just began installing the seats (pic #4).. Do you have some pics on which we can see what model of seats they chose ?


Here you can find lot of pictures of the stadium works https://picasaweb.google.com/Pihlness


----------



## Findecan

Le Havre stadium update, photos by phil76 from info-stades.fr :

























































































































Aerial shots by CODAH (Le Havre Metro) :


----------



## DimitriB

The stadium of Le Havre looks really nice !!!


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Awesome giant pillow! I always like a bit of innovation.


----------



## Axelferis

You can make the virtual tour here:

http://www.agglo-lehavre.fr/delia-C...folder_id-/topic_id-119/visite-virtuelle.html


----------



## parcdesprinces

alexandru.mircea said:


> Awesome giant pillow! I always like a bit of innovation.


Not to mention this (I really like the idea) :

:lol::lol:


----------



## Marsupalami

lol! - you frenchies !


----------



## hseugut

il parait plus grand que le stade de Lille / It looks bigger tan the Lille stadium


----------



## Axelferis

:lol: rubbish!

In any case it could looks bigger than a 50k. Wait for the seats at lille one and you'll see the difference.

Lighting (from phil76 of infostades.fr+facebook of le grand stade du havre)


----------



## Jex7844

*ARENA92 to face a 2nd appeal...!*

Things are getting worse & worse for the ARENA92 project in La Défense. Indeed, after the ACRI-LIBERTE association, another one is about to appeal against the new stadium in Nanterre. The association (called GAP) points at the noise that such a project will involve both in & out of the stadium...










If you guys like ARENA92, please back it by signing the following petition ---> *HERE*

Thank you...​





ps: I really like Le Havre's new stadium, it looks great.


----------



## Axelferis

Official pics


----------



## parcdesprinces

Progress of construction of the new Stade Jean Bouin in Paris (pics taken yesterday by _pityspitz_, member of PSS forum).

*Location: Paris,* Ile de France
*Name: Stade Jean Bouin *(Reconstruction) 
*Tenant: Stade-Français Paris,* Rugby 
*Capacity: 20,000 seats* (51 suites)
*Opening: March 2013* (under construction)
*Architects: Agence Rudy Ricciotti*, Lamoureux & Ricciotti, BERIM, Thermibel, jointly with the CSTB (expertise & study)
*Cost: €169M* (100% Public: City of Paris)
*7,400m² of commercial/entertainment areas + 1,000m² of office spaces inside the stadium
Renewable energy (photovoltaic cells: 2,800m²)
Rainwater collection system*


Project:





























-----


Construction:






















































*[email protected]*











More renders, pics, video and info: posts #804, #913, #1186, #1253, #1322, #1358, #1369, #1405, #1411 & #1437.


----------



## Axelferis

Le havre grand stade official facebook pics:


----------



## Xtremizta

beautiful stadium


----------



## Findecan

Le Havre Stadium construction update, pics by Le Havre Agglomeration community (CODAH) :






























Pics by phil76 from info-stades.fr :


----------



## Axelferis

wonderful stadium :cheers:


----------



## parcdesprinces

Progress of construction of the new Stade Jean Bouin in Paris (spring 2012).

*Location: Paris,* Ile de France
*Name: Stade Jean Bouin *(Reconstruction) 
*Tenant: Stade-Français Paris,* Rugby 
*Capacity: 20,000 seats* (51 suites)
*Opening: March 2013* (under construction)
*Architects: Agence Rudy Ricciotti*, Lamoureux & Ricciotti, BERIM, Thermibel, jointly with the CSTB (expertise & study)
*Cost: €169M* (100% Public: City of Paris)
*7,400m² of commercial/entertainment areas + 1,000m² of office spaces inside the stadium
Renewable energy (photovoltaic cells: 2,800m²)
Rainwater collection system*


Project:





























-----


Construction:


















































































*Leon-Grosse.fr*











More renders, pics, video and info: posts #804, #913, #1186, #1253, #1322, #1358, #1369, #1405, #1411, #1437 & #1454


----------



## RMB2007

parcdesprinces said:


>


Ah, so yet another new stadium in France that doesn't fully protect the concourse area from the elements.


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ While posting these pics, I was pretty sure that you (_RMB2007_) will quote this one specifically and you'll make such a comment :|.


----------



## RMB2007

Maybe it's the compromise the new stadiums in Paris and Lille have needed to make in order to afford better seats.


----------



## master_klon

RMB2007 said:


> Ah, so yet another new stadium in France that doesn't fully protect the concourse area from the elements.


Lille isn't that bad


----------



## parcdesprinces

OK, apparently it's official: The PSG owners have decided to stay at the Parc des Princes ! The new stadium option as well as the Stade de France option would have been dropped.



> *PSG plays the Parc card*
> 18.05.2012
> 
> *No more doubt possible: the Paris SG owners decided to link their future to the Parc de Princes. But there are still negotiations to be conducted with partners (Colony Capital & Vinci Construction) and the City of Paris. *
> 
> It is a choice dictated by history as much as by reason. Reportedly, The leadership of Paris Saint-Germain has decided to settle permanently at the Parc des Princes. The other possible leads, including a definitive move to the Stade de France, have been mothballed. *The owners of the capital city club now consider that a renovated Parc des Princes as part of Euro 2016, with 50,000 seats and about sixty suites, is a viable economic model.*
> The decision to stay at the Parc des Princes where PSG evolving since 1974, is provided conditional upon the outcome of negotiations taking place in secret between the different actors of the file.
> [...]


LeParisien.fr (google translate)


----------



## alwn

Axelferis said:


> France is invaded by gipsies you forgot. They come from your country no?


My dear friend, 

Actually gypsies are originally from India so sometimes we call them "indians". 
They came crossing the Otoman Empire in several waves finally establishing mainly in eastern Europe. Malheureusement many of them had decided to establish in my country.. Some pessimistic reports indicate even a figure up to 3 million (out of 20, total population of Romania). However also in the neighboring countries are plenty of gypsy (e.g. Slovakia, Bulgaria, Hungary). Only Poland doesn't have. I know that usually in western countries they are associated with romanians. However the big confusion came from the official name which is not "gypsy" as would be natural but "Roma people". Many people just confusing “Roma people” with “Romanians. It is not uncommon, ignorants are everywhere, even in Romania some stupid people consider France as being inhabited only by Africans or Arabs. I even had to argue sometimes, stupid people watching the France National football team in the World Cup thought that France is non European... What to say, people don’t like to learn Geography nowadays..

Again with these stupid accusation of "racism".. I'm really already tired of this off topic. If I pronounce the word "African" or "African people" for some guys It looks like a "racism". Ok but how to call the people originally from Africa if we are not allowed to use the official name of the continent?? People from the black continent or people from the tropics? So please cut off with this and focus on stadiums development. 


Btw how come you can post off topics related with “gypsies” and nobody accuse you of "racism"? If you really want to be politically correct you have to call them "romani people" as the word "gypsy" is considered to have pejorative connotations..


----------



## PrevaricationComplex

alwn said:


> My dear friend...


Please don't be so presumptuous, in any case this is a thread about stadiums not the racial theories of 30 million Gypsies from a former communist backwater. It wasn't long ago you were calling people monkeys on this forum (I assume you have an infraction), we know what you're about, being subtle isn't going to change that.


----------



## PrevaricationComplex

Cousin Hubert said:


> I was refering to the north east england town, with many listed buildings and huge drink culture


Montpellier should aim it's branding ambitions a tad bit higher me thinks. :cheers:


----------



## alexandru.mircea

When you engage with idiots and haters, please don't quote their posts because some of them already have them on our ignore list for a reason. :lol:


----------



## Neda Say

alwn said:


> My dear friend,
> 
> Actually gypsies are originally from India so sometimes we call them "indians".
> They came crossing the Otoman Empire in several waves finally establishing mainly in eastern Europe. Malheureusement many of them had decided to establish in my country.. Some pessimistic reports indicate even a figure up to 3 million (out of 20, total population of Romania). However also in the neighboring countries are plenty of gypsy (e.g. Slovakia, Bulgaria, Hungary). Only Poland doesn't have. I know that usually in western countries they are associated with romanians. However the big confusion came from the official name which is not "gypsy" as would be natural but "Roma people". Many people just confusing “Roma people” with “Romanians. It is not uncommon, ignorants are everywhere, even in Romania some stupid people consider France as being inhabited only by Africans or Arabs. I even had to argue sometimes, stupid people watching the France National football team in the World Cup thought that France is non European... What to say, people don’t like to learn Geography nowadays..
> 
> Again with these stupid accusation of "racism".. I'm really already tired of this off topic. If I pronounce the word "African" or "African people" for some guys It looks like a "racism". Ok but how to call the people originally from Africa if we are not allowed to use the official name of the continent?? People from the black continent or people from the tropics? So please cut off with this and focus on stadiums development.
> 
> 
> Btw how come you can post off topics related with “gypsies” and nobody accuse you of "racism"? If you really want to be politically correct you have to call them "romani people" as the word "gypsy" is considered to have pejorative connotations..


You better watch what you write then! Cause you associated words that made your comment a racist! One, you can spin anyway you like it won't change a thing! Yes, the other guy comments was equally racist as far as I'm concern. Knowing the guy a little more than you do, I'm not too surprised by his reaction!

Now you mentioned that you were already getting tired of this thread! Then I'll advise leaving it!


----------



## Neda Say

www.sercan.de said:


> thanks


thanks for creating a new thread!


----------



## www.sercan.de

You are free to open new threads 
Stadiums has to be over 30,000 and arenas over 10,000.


----------



## UnHavrais

*Stade du Havre*, Le Havre














































































































Inauguration 12 juillet 2012 (HAC-anciens du REAL DE MADRID-Zidane notamment-)
FRANCE-URUGUAY 15 Aout


----------



## Cousin Hubert

Findecan said:


> As said by Neda Say, Montpellier is the most sports city per capita in France.
> The handball team bring 9,000 spectators for the Champions League games, the rugby team 15,000 every 2 weeks, not to mention the big games, as last year Top14 final when about 25,000 MHR fans went to support their team at the Stade de France.
> So, yes, the "too much sport in Montpellier" explanation is serious.


As you said, the brand new rugby stadium brings decent crowds every two weeks in a city that as not a long established history in that sport. So why it does not work in football? Precisely because the MHSC does not enjoy the same attractive facilities. I did not say the wide range of sports available in the city is not a valid reason, but as far as i know, handball, basketball or volleyball are not the most popular games in the country or even at a european level in order to be a threat for the most watched game worldwide. In its glory days, nantes, which is comparable by its size, was bringinq 35 000 spectators every week.


----------



## Axelferis

montpellier is a 'bug' like i said

soon as they return to 10th rank public will disappear.

They are not a city of football and trust me when barcelona or madrid will put them 8-0 in their face you won'tt hear about this team during 5 years.


----------



## Findecan

Cousin Hubert said:


> As you said, the brand new rugby stadium brings decent crowds every two weeks in a city that as not a long established history in that sport. So why it does not work in football? Precisely because the MHSC does not enjoy the same attractive facilities. I did not say the wide range of sports available in the city is not a valid reason, but as far as i know, handball, basketball or volleyball are not the most popular games in the country or even at a european level in order to be a threat for the most watched game worldwide. In its glory days, nantes, which is comparable by its size, was bringinq 35 000 spectators every week.


Okay, I understand your point of view.
My opinion is that it was difficult to retain an audience because the success of the MHSC is recent (don't forget that they were in the 2nd division only 4 years ago), and at the same time, the handball team is currently one of the best European teams and the rugby team begin to be regular at the top French and European level.
I'll add that after the disastrous 2010 World Cup of the french team, football has become less popular in our country, precisely at the expense of handball (4 international titles in a row for the national team recently) and rugby (World Cup final the last year).

In view of its various elements, it is understandable that the MHSC didn't attract many fans this year.

But let's see next year, I hope they managed to retain an audience with this title, and a good run of the France team to the Euro could still fix things.


----------



## PrevaricationComplex

I don't understand the negativity, the Montpelier story is an upbeat one to be celebrated by the neutral :dunno:


----------



## parcdesprinces

Cousin Hubert said:


> So why it does not work in football? Precisely because the MHSC does not enjoy the same attractive facilities.


I don't think so. 
For example 15 years ago, Stade de la Mosson was not bad at all by European standards, and guess what ? It was empty (I remember very well).

Anyway, what I mean is, to me the main reason for the low attendance figures in Montpellier is the very poor football culture over there (unlike e.g. in Nantes you mentioned above). Montpellier, just like Toulouse, is not a footy city, as simple as that and a new stadium (or whatever) will not change this fact. 
BTW, being a student city (just like Toulouse) doesn't help, since those students don't/won't support the local team but the team of their regions of origin.
Another important point is that Montpellier is quite a wealthy city where the upper-class represents more than a significant part of the population... and as you already know I presume, the overwhelming majority of upper-class people in France are not interested in football at all, and those who are interested in sports, tend to prefer rugby generally.


----------



## matthemod

The Le Havre Stadium reminds me a lot of Reading FC's Madjeski Stadium if it had a complete row of boxes circling the entire ground.


----------



## Findecan

PrevaricationComplex said:


> I don't understand the negativity, the Montpelier story is an upbeat one to be celebrated by the neutral :dunno:


^^ It's only the view of Axel. Personally, I find that this title is well deserved (this is the best point total in Ligue 1 from Lyon in 2005). It's good to see that this is not the money that matters most, and with good management and a good spirit you can make beautiful things.

When to know what they will do next year in the Champions league, I will not comment on the predictions of some persons...


----------



## Axelferis

again ther best total point ok but lyon did this by playing CL in the same time.

montpellier don't play every 3 days. It is an overrated team which don't know what high level is.

I mean Madrid,Barcelona,Milan,manchester

Every others top french teams know what is to play old trafford or san siro (marseille,lille) camp nou or bernabeu(Lyon) allianz, turin (bordeaux) 

Our uefa rank will fall again hno:


----------



## Neda Say

Well maybe so! But there's always a first to everything and then again Montpellier did not steal this title! Montpellier saw an opportunity grabbed it and made the best possible run for it! Don't blame them blame the top clubs that were never in a position to contend despite budgets 2 to 4 times superior and did not do better than 2nd, 3rd, 4th or 10th in this year championship!

The silver lining on paper the clubs that will play UEFA Cup next year are clubs that are European vets, PSG and MHSC will need a year to learn the ropes! Yet PSG could do well and if Lille passes the qualifying round they'll do probably better than this year!

As for Montpellier, we all have to remember it's a young club,This maybe be their founding moment,the club better seize it, because you only get this type of opportunity once. The city appears to be willing to help and so does the metro. However the owner being who he is will never cease to be himself so I don't really expect the club to get a budget over 50M euros any time soon! for the players next year will be special regardless of the outcome after the group phase they have a good coach who will keep his team grounded and focused on maintaining the club in Ligue 1! The club will get some extra cash! UEFA will conquer a new market ... Everybody wins except maybe for the french UEFA ranking... We'll bite the bullet I think!


----------



## Cousin Hubert

Findecan said:


> ^^ It's only the view of Axel. Personally, I find that this title is well deserved (this is the best point total in Ligue 1 from Lyon in 2005). It's good to see that this is not the money that matters most, and with good management and a good spirit you can make beautiful things.
> 
> When to know what they will do next year in the Champions league, I will not comment on the predictions of some persons...


Actually i am not neutral at all, as i come from Nîmes, the third division embittered neighbor, so i was very sad last sunday, especially because all their best coaches (Kader Firoud, Michel Mezy, René Girard) or their then captain, Cyril Jeunechamp, was born and rised in my beloved sinking hometown. 

Contrary to what ParcdesPrinces said, MHSC core support has been the same since ten years, and is still around 13000 spectators. How to explian that? 
First, bear in mind that in the 60's, Montpellier was as big as Nîmes, Beziers and Perpignan, which means around 100k inhabitants, while now it is around 250k in the inner city and 400k with the surrounding area included. But to me, this growth is pretty artificial when comes to football, which is followed by the genuine Montpellierains, as now the city is packed with parisians seeking sun. The attendance Montpellier can reach is comparable to those of smaller cities. 
Second, i assert one more time that architecture and security set aside, the stadium is WAY to far from the city centre. Check on Google Map, it is about 6 km from the Comedy square. Even if they have been champions seven times, i don't think Lyon would attract 40000 people every week if they were playing in Vaulx-en-Velin, Les Minguettes or Bron.


----------



## parcdesprinces

Cousin Hubert said:


> MHSC core support has been the same since ten years, and is still around 13000 spectators. How to explian that?


Because it is not a footy city, as simple as that, like I wrote previously ! 

(and btw 10-13K spectators in a 32-35K venue, is what I call an empty stadium... so, nothing in contradiction with what I said :dunno


----------



## Axelferis

A lot of parisians live now in Montpellier. They don't have really the culture of their club.

You'll see next year that a lot of people at the end of actual season who supported montpellier for the last match at la mosson will be fans of barca or real when they' ll come for CL.

It isn't a fellow attendance. A lot of them watch liga every week and the possibility to see Ronaldo or messi at la mosson will make forget them to back montpellier team

trust me 

UEFA ranking will fall for France


----------



## PrevaricationComplex

Your UEFA co-efficient should fall. Someone has to suffer in order to let us take our rightful place and have 5 entrants


----------



## Cousin Hubert

parcdesprinces said:


> Because it is not a footy city, as simple as that, like I wrote previously !
> 
> (and btw 10-13K spectators in a 32-35K venue, is what I call an empty stadium... so, nothing in contradiction with what I said :dunno


Groundless statement. Even when they were in 2nd division they had the same support, in this this grotty stadium. Not numerous, but faithful supporters from the diehard fans. As Axel said, probably half of the population does not have the local spirit, and is not committed at all. 13 000 spectators is not that bad, and could be improved if the stadium location issue was tackled. Go to the Comedy Square on saturday night and you immediately understand where the vast majority people are.


----------



## Ronan99

Hi everyone,

Can someone please shed light on why French soccer clubs keep building bigger stadiums as they cannot fill their current, smaller grounds? 

In England clubs like Man City, Newcastle have put plans on hold to expand their grounds as they do not feel the current demand justifies bigger stadias.... Arsenal built a 60k stadium as Highbuty was filled for every single game.
In France clubs never fill their stadiums except PSG since they were bought by Qatar.... What will Marseille do with a 67K? What about Lyon with 60K? What is the logic behind this?


----------



## DarkDragon99

Ronan99 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Can someone please shed light on why French soccer clubs keep building bigger stadiums as they cannot fill their current, smaller grounds?
> 
> In England clubs like Man City, Newcastle have put plans on hold to expand their grounds as they do not feel the current demand justifies bigger stadias.... Arsenal built a 60k stadium as Highbuty was filled for every single game.
> In France clubs never fill their stadiums except PSG since they were bought by Qatar.... What will Marseille do with a 67K? What about Lyon with 60K? What is the logic behind this?


Marseille is the most popular club in France and can fill 67k easily. Lyon is the 2nd largest metro area in France and they can fill 60k. Lille and Nice might have problems filling their new stadiums we shall see but not Marseille and Lyon. You are wrong when you say PSG is the only club that regularly fills their stadium. You need to do some more research.


----------



## Ronan99

DarkDragon99 said:


> Marseille is the most popular club in France and can fill 67k easily. Lyon is the 2nd largest metro area in France and they can fill 60k. Lille and Nice might have problems filling their new stadiums we shall see but not Marseille and Lyon. You are wrong when you say PSG is the only club that regularly fills their stadium. You need to do some more research.


I did my research.... Lyon and Marseille do not even fill their stadiums which are currently only 38k and 42k.... I don't see what makes you say that these teams could easily fill larger stadiums....


----------



## Cousin Hubert

Ronan99 said:


> I did my research.... Lyon and Marseille do not even fill their stadiums which are currently only 38k and 42k.... I don't see what makes you say that these teams could easily fill larger stadiums....


Away supporters areas are generally empty, and Marseille stadium is currently under refurbishment, that's why according to figures, they don't seem to be full at every game. 
I completely agree with your staement though. Politicians and clubs chairmen pretend those poor attendances are because of old dated venues. They are so wrong. A full small sized stadium is worth better than a half empty brand new white elephant.

I think all the selected refurbishment projects are aesthetic failures and awfully expensive for the taxpayers. When the architectural projects are selected by politicians who don't know what football is about, they generally result in failures.


----------



## Ronan99

Cousin Hubert said:


> Away supporters areas are generally empty, and Marseille stadium is currently under refurbishment, that's why according to figures, they don't seem to be full at every game.
> I completely agree with your staement though. Politicians and clubs chairmen pretend those poor attendances are because of old dated venues. They are so wrong. A full small sized stadium is worth better than a half empty brand new white elephant.
> 
> I think all the selected refurbishment projects are aesthetic failures and awfully expensive for the taxpayers. When the architectural projects are selected by politicians who don't know what football is about, they generally result in failures.


I agree with you on every point. These stadiums are going to end up as white elephants. Look at Italy.... they are building smaller stadium (Juve Arena.... Inter wants to build a 55k stadium). It is, I think, a mistake for France not to have redeveloped these stadiums in accordance with the needs and demand of the French fans...


----------



## Cousin Hubert

Ronan99 said:


> I agree with you on every point. These stadiums are going to end up as white elephants. Look at Italy.... they are building smaller stadium (Juve Arena.... Inter wants to build a 55k stadium). It is, I think, a mistake for France not to have redeveloped these stadiums in accordance with the needs and demand of the French fans...


What annoys me is that some french clubs chairmans, who define themselves as entrepreneurs, are moaning their stadium is half empty. They'd rather not complain their stadium is not totally empty and truly wonder how they could manage to progressively attract more people. As they are using public facilities, they think they are not financially acountable for their personal failure. Sad.


----------



## Neda Say

Ronan99 said:


> I agree with you on every point. These stadiums are going to end up as white elephants. Look at Italy.... they are building smaller stadium (Juve Arena.... Inter wants to build a 55k stadium). It is, I think, a mistake for France not to have redeveloped these stadiums in accordance with the needs and demand of the French fans...


Care for being more specific which stadiums are going to become white elephant? Which "France" has not redeveloped these stadium in accordance withe the needs and demand?

Having bigger stadia does not mean that they will be empty cause they cannot be filled now! Lyon has been filling his to almost 90% capacity - cumulated number - according to the UEFA ranking! Considering the stupid rule that grants visiting club 1 to 2000 seats at away stadium plus a few lost seats to ensure optimal security the stadium is actually working at full capacity but cannot be filled! Besides other than Marseilles nobody does enjoy a 55k seater so we could say that France is just playing catch up

There's also have the obvious questions of competitiveness in Europe: Lyon and Lille need bigger stadium if they want to remain on that stage and prestige for Marseille and Paris, as both club/cities cannot stand having lesser cities enjoying bigger/better stadium than theirs.

Than you have clubs/cities like Bordeaux, Toulouse that have stadium in the 36k range that they cannot fill but are on the list to make Euro 2016 and will get stadium upgrades or new stadium in the 40K range... I think that the logic in a stadium upgrade is very sound... If you renovate a stadium why not adding a few seats - all the while rationalizing the use of the tool and giving it the possibility to generate more cash for the club and its city.

With most clubs enjoying the use of stadium of 20/25K I think this country as a pretty good grasp of what most clubs need! Other than Marseilles no stadium is developing "mega" project and it's not that mega! There's demand in Lyon for more seats on CL games day same in Lille same in Paris!

Clubs also realize that when you enjoy one of these 20/25k there's no margin for error: 

Marseille 50k ish
Lille 50k
Paris 48k
Lyon 41k
St Etienne 36k
Toulouse 36k
Bordeaux 35k
Montpellier 32k
Rennes 29k
Valenciennes 25k
Sochaux 20k
Reims 20k
Nancy 20k
Troyes 20k
Lorient 19k
Nice 17k
Bastia 17k
Brest 16k
Annecy 15k
Ajaccio 10k

Lyon, Paris, Marseille and Lille will enjoy nice revenues from season ticket sales all in the 20K range wich represent pretty much the same amount of money that the 10 clubs at the bottom of the list will make on all their ticketing during the season. Except for the always possible accidents I already know the top 8 at the end of the season... And I already know also which clubs will fight to escape relegation at the end of the season


----------



## parcdesprinces

Cousin Hubert said:


> Groundless statement.
> [...]
> As Axel said, probably half of the population does not have the local spirit, and is not committed at all


Which is exactly what I stated in one of my previous posts, dear Cousin Hub. I even gave several potential reasons for that fact. (reasons which are more or less the same as those you explained).

(so, take the time to read my posts again, entirely if you can )


----------



## parcdesprinces

OK, since we are on an architecture forum (and not a football/soccer one), and since this is a Stadiums & Arenas thread :yes:... : Here are some more recent pics of the construction of the new Stade Jean Bouin in Paris (April-May 2012).



*Location: Paris,* Ile de France
*Name: Stade Jean Bouin *(Reconstruction) 
*Tenant: Stade-Français Paris,* Rugby 
*Capacity: 20,000 seats* (51 suites)
*Opening: March 2013* (under construction)
*Architects: Agence Rudy Ricciotti*, Lamoureux & Ricciotti, BERIM, Thermibel, jointly with the CSTB (expertise & study)
*Cost: €169M* (100% Public: City of Paris)
*7,400m² of commercial/entertainment areas + 1,000m² of office spaces inside the stadium
Renewable energy (photovoltaic cells: 2,800m²)
Rainwater collection system*


Project:





























-----


Construction:













































































































*Paris.fr* & *Batiactu.com*










More renders, pics, video and info: posts #804, #913, #1186, #1253, #1322, #1358, #1369, #1405, #1411, #1437, #1454 & #1459


----------



## alexandru.mircea

I can't see Lille, Marseille and Lyon having problems to fill their new stadiums to a satisfying overall percentage. Definitely not Lille and Marseille, while for Lyon, admittedly, it would have been better if they built their new stadium several years ago, when they were at their peak. 

As for the smaller stadiums that were/are built in France, they are all public investments, so there is more flexibility in the planning. I assume some of the capacities or fancy designs are more to do with local pride and the availability of cash to finance it. I'm thinking of stadiums like those in Valenciennes, Nancy, Sochaux, Le Havre, Le Mans, Bordeaux (planned), Nice (planned)...


EDIT Forgot to say: because of the reason stated above,

- clubs are not having the pressure of paying stadiums, which cripples (financially) any club
- they can charge more than reasonable prices for tickets, which helps with the attendance; see for example Lille's season tickets: http://loscbillet.com/


----------



## Axelferis

About Lille:

-25000 seasonal tickets sold to date and it's not finished 
-1rst match is nearly sold out
-Lille will be the 2nd seasonnal tickets attendance behind Marseille.


what else?
:cheers:


----------



## parcdesprinces

Axelferis said:


> what else?


What about an architecture forum, you hick ! 


:angel:


----------



## Axelferis

A stadium is built to host games, to host spectators.

What else? :cheers2:


----------



## Cousin Hubert

parcdesprinces said:


> Which is exactly what I stated in one of my previous posts, dear Cousin Hub. I even gave several potential reasons for that fact. (reasons which are more or less the same as those you explained).
> 
> (so, take the time to read my posts again, entirely if you can )


You didn't state anything, you only asserted Montpellier and the surrounding area is not a footy city, which reveals a cracking ignorance of the local issues. As said, location matters to explain the relatively poor attendance. A 20k central stadium could easily be filled every two weeks in Montpellier. Toulon does it with Mayol, Montpellier could achieve it with more sounded politicians.


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ OK, then I guess you're right...... et:





hno:


----------



## Cousin Hubert

parcdesprinces said:


> ^^ OK, then I guess you're right...... et:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hno:


I might have been a little bit harsh in my last post. Is everything fine between us?


----------



## parcdesprinces

Cousin Hubert said:


> Is everything fine between us?


Don't worry ! :hug:


----------



## Axelferis

Astonishing le havre :uh:

thanks to karlito of infostades.fr


----------



## Axelferis

JC Blanc director of PSG said that

*"they look for a more ambitious structure for the future"*

then this story continues...


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ et:


----------



## Axelferis

We are in a foreign section then people should know the entire *truth*.


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ Yeah, yeah... :laugh:


----------



## Neda Say

Axelferis said:


> We are in a foreign section then people should know the entire *truth*.


Do you mean that we can lie in the domestic section?!hno:


----------



## Axelferis

Never said that but pdp didn't mentionned some aspects of "case" like the fact 45k will never suits to the president.


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ et: I didn't "mention" anything dude, I simply quoted a club official statement ! (and I didn't make any comment about it in this section)


BTW, speaking of what you call "truth", the 45K capacity is not sure nor official yet, since JC Blanc himself also mentioned 47K during his radio interview.

Secondly, in case you didn't read the club statement, it says (for the second stage of works) "and enlarging the spectator capacity of the Parc des Princes", so, sorry for you dude, but this statement does mention the aspect you're talking about !

Anyway, the Club has made his decision, we all know you're furious about it (which is quite rich btw coming from a guy living hundreds of km away)....... deal with it !


----------



## parcdesprinces

New Stade Jean Bouin in Paris (06/07/2012):


*Location: Paris,* Ile de France
*Name: Stade Jean Bouin *(Reconstruction) 
*Tenant: Stade-Français Paris,* Rugby 
*Capacity: 20,000 seats* (51 suites)
*Opening: March 2013* (under construction)
*Architects: Agence Rudy Ricciotti*, Lamoureux & Ricciotti, BERIM, Thermibel, jointly with the CSTB (expertise & study)
*Cost: €169M* (100% Public: City of Paris)
*7,400m² of commercial/entertainment areas + 1,000m² of office spaces inside the stadium
Renewable energy (photovoltaic cells: 2,800m²)
Rainwater collection system*


Project:





























-----


Construction (June 2012):






































































































































































































































































*renover.jeanbouin.free.fr*










More renders, pics, video and info: posts #804, #913, #1186, #1253, #1322, #1358, #1369, #1405, #1411, #1437, #1454, #1459 & #1515.


----------



## Axelferis

Le havre, france:



Maxxi76 said:


>


----------



## Neda Say

It needs a proper name!


----------



## Carlo5

Neda Say said:


> It needs a proper name!


And it needs a Ligue 1 team!


----------



## Neda Say

Carlo5 said:


> And it needs a Ligue 1 team!


Ok! Let's take it one step at a time shall we!


----------



## tchastel

Axelferis said:


> yes i forgot nantes !
> 
> Lens? yes they used to have the 'best public' in france but their stadium needs some improvements because it's not really beautiful


You also forget to mention the "Stade des Alpes" of Grenoble..... Simple but yet, a good addition to our Ligue1 given the number of poor stadiums we have...


----------



## Jex7844

*The 'Jean Bouin stadium'*

*By Pierre MM on 14 June:*






























*By PANAME_PANAME on 2 June:*


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ Thanks for the update, Jex ! :cheers:


But unfortunately, I have to say that this concrete cladding (as well as the concrete roofing) is much, much less white in reality than it looks on those pics.


----------



## Axelferis

*Location: Dunkerque (nord pas de calais)
Name : Dunkerque Arena / La grande salle
Tenants: BCM gravelines (basket)/ USDK (handball)/Les corsaires (hockey)
date completion: ?
Capacity: 10000 seats
Cost:112 million €*

:cheers:


----------



## endrity

I said it then, and I will say it again. It seems stupid that PSG would accept to keep playing at PDP when Stade de France is waiting for them, ready to accomodate their huge expectations.


----------



## Findecan

Inauguration of the "Stade Océane" of Le Havre


----------



## Findecan

More pics, thanks to phil76 from info-stades.fr :





































































































2 more videos :


----------



## Axelferis

excellent stadium :cheers:

"little stamford bridge"


----------



## parcdesprinces

Progress of works of Paris Jean-Bouin (fall 2012):

*Location: Paris,* Ile de France
*Name: Stade Jean Bouin *(Reconstruction) 
*Tenant: Stade-Français Paris,* Rugby 
*Capacity: 20,000 seats* (52 suites)
*Opening: March 2013* (under construction)
*Architects: Agence Rudy Ricciotti*, Lamoureux & Ricciotti, BERIM, Thermibel, jointly with the CSTB (expertise & study)
*Cost: €169M* (100% Public: City of Paris)
*7,400m² of commercial/entertainment areas + 1,000m² of office spaces inside the stadium
Renewable energy (photovoltaic cells: 2,800m²)
Rainwater collection system*


Project:





























-----


Construction (fall 2012):


































































































































































































































*EC Solar.fr, mizu8 (info-stades.fr) & renover.jeanbouin.free.fr*












More renders, pics, video and info: posts #804, #913, #1186, #1253, #1322, #1358, #1369, #1405, #1411, #1437, #1454, #1459, #1515, #1552, #1558, #1570, #1579 & #1580.


----------



## RMB2007

^^ Grrr, cheap bucket seats...again! hno:


----------



## parcdesprinces

Progress of construction in Nice (November/December 2012):

*Location: Nice,* Provence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur
*Name: Allianz Riviera * (New Stadium) 
*Tenant: Olympique Gymnaste Club Nice-Côte d'Azur*
*Capacity: 35,624 seats* (3,012 business seats + 44 suites)
*Opening: Summer 2013*
*Architects: Wilmotte & Associés*, IOSIS, jointly with Vinci (construction)
*Cost: €245M * (Public–Private Partnership: Local authorities & Vinci + naming rights: Allianz)
*Retractable tiers for rugby & concert configurations
29,000m² of commercial/entertainment areas inside the stadium + 3,000m² for the National Museum of Sport
Energy-plus-stadium: Renewable energy (photovoltaic cells: 16,000m²)
Rainwater collection system
Natural air-conditioning technology

(Euro 2016 host City)


This project also includes a real estate program: Office spaces & additional commercial areas.
The stadium will be part of the Eco-Valley project.
*


Project:



















-------------


Construction (November/December 2012):






























































































































































































*lolo06200 (info-stades.fr) & **allianz-riviera.fr*











More pics & renders on posts #1081, #1112, #1582 & in its thread.


----------



## parcdesprinces

RMB2007 said:


> Grrr, cheap bucket seats...again! hno:


Indeed, and I agree! 



P.S. I hope you haven't seen yet ('cause such a "vision" may cause you a heart attack) the new 'seats' they've begun to install in the new upper tier of the Ganay stand at the Vélodrome in Marseille = :gaah: :doh: :doh: !!!! ...

BTW, the irony about Stade Jean Bouin is that the old stadium was decrepit, but nevertheless had folding seats exclusively in both its grandstands:


----------



## parcdesprinces

DEL


----------



## RMB2007

parcdesprinces said:


> Indeed, and I agree!
> 
> P.S. I hope you haven't seen yet ('cause such a "vision" may cause you a heart attack) the new 'seats' they've begun to install in the new upper tier of the Ganay stand at the Vélodrome in Marseille = :gaah: :doh: :doh: !!!! ...


Just noticed 'em. No real surprise, but I wonder what the actual reason behind it is. I mean, is it simply down to saving money, or is there an issue in France with supporters vandalising stadium seats?


----------



## parcdesprinces

RMB2007 said:


> is it simply down to saving money, or is there an issue in France with supporters vandalising stadium seats?


I think it's both, but to me much more a reason of cost, especially knowing that French stadiums are not particularly cheap to build already, because of the cost of work in France, our fiscal laws, labor/unions regulations etc. 
Anyway, thankfully some stadiums in France have folding seats (Parc des Princes, Le Havre, Lille, Stade Louis II in Monaco (in the grandstands), Lens (in the end stands), Le Mans (in the grandstands), and apparently the refurbished Stadium de Toulouse will also be exclusively equipped with folding seats, which is a good news cheers :




> *Les travaux d'aménagement du Stadium prévus pour l'Euro*, qui s'élèveraient donc à 22 millions d'euros, porteront sur la reconstruction des gradins bas - construits sur l'ancienne piste du vélodrome, ils n'offrent qu'une très faible visibilité -, *le remplacement de l'ensemble des sièges par des sièges rabattables plus spacieux,* le réaménagement des accès et la configuration de l'enceinte pour accueillir des spectacles et des concerts. «Deux portes seront aménagées pour permettre aux camions d'entrer dans le stade et d'installer des scènes pour les grands concerts» détaille François Briançon.
> 
> La capacité d'accueil devrait légèrement diminuer même si l'adjoint aux sports relativise : «La capacité opérationnelle, c'est-à-dire le nombre de places mises en vente, sera de 33 300 places. Aujourd'hui, la capacité affichée est de 35 500 places mais elles ne sont jamais toutes commercialisées. Déjà parce que les gradins du bas n'offrent aucune visibilité…» La mairie de Toulouse n'exclut pas, à l'issue de l'Euro, «de réviser la jauge» pour porter la capacité du Stadium à 35 000 places.


ladepeche.fr


----------



## parcdesprinces

Here are some renders & maps of the Arena 92 project and its surroundings that haven't been posted here yet I think:

*Location: Paris (Nanterre/La Défense),* Ile de France
*Name: "Arena 92" * (New Stadium) 
*Tenant: Racing-Métro 92,* Rugby (formerly Racing-Club de France)
*Capacity: 32,000* (2,000 business seats + 100 suites)
*Opening: 2015*
*Architects: Atelier Christian de Portzamparc*, jointly with Vinci (construction) 
*Cost: €320M* (100% Private: Racing-Métro 92/Stadome + naming rights)
*Retractable Roof + movable tiers for concert/indoor arena configuration
33,000m² of office spaces + 10,000m² of commercial/entertainment areas inside the stadium
Renewable energy/"High Quality Environmental" Stadium (geothermal heating, photovoltaic cells: 1,100m² & solar-thermal panels)
Rainwater collection system*












*Interior:*

On this one we can see that the wall at the back is a little bit different than the previous renders









Concert/movable wall (3/4 of the arena configuration)









---------

*Roof structure:*










---------

*Hospitality areas, entrance lobby, concourses, etc: *























































---------

*Surroundings:*




























---------

*Maps:*

Existing public transport & car parks near the stadium, etc









Screen shots of the EPADESA _(La Défense Seine Arche Public Development Authority)_ new interactive map, showing the stadium and its surroundings


















*racing-metro92.com*









More info. & pics on posts #786, #890, #1014, #1173, #1236, #1245, #1323, #1367 & in its thread.


----------



## Axelferis

*Montpellier la Mosson*

Renovation



Axelferis said:


> *-50 millions €
> -2014 ->2017.
> -Roof:120 m lenght,
> -60 width
> - 2 beams/pillars of 40 m + 1 giant mast of 76 m high
> -20 new VIP boxes.
> 
> Projet winner : A+ architecture which has made the previous renovation for WC 98*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.info-stades.fr/fr/articl...couverture-tribune-principale-stade-la-mosson


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ Hmmm.... not bad, not bad at all!


----------



## Cubo99

^^ wow, very nice !!


----------



## Axelferis

i'm not a fan of this giant pick that hold the roof.
And the cost of 50 million is too high for cover the stadium i think


----------



## trmather

Axelferis said:


> i'm not a fan of this giant pick that hold the roof.
> And the cost of 50 million is too high for cover the stadium i think


It's not just €50 million for the cover though is it. It's that much for a full renovation of the entire stadium.

Hopefully it means they're doing a proper job.


----------



## Neda Say

I pretty much have the impression that they'll lose some seating capacity!

That rendering doesn't show a roof that follows the current config of the stadium. Still the stadium will look a lot nicer than it does today! 

Now if they were to lose the red and yellow seats and go to a slightly more elegant - in my opinion two color (blue and orange) combo.


----------



## Axelferis

@trmather->i don't see where it is a total renovation?!
All goes to the roof structure and access.

Sorry but for that price you can have a whole 15k seater.
I don't discuss the quality of project but the cost for just the add of the roof is very high.
No increase of capacity which isn't needed ok but cost is high imo


----------



## parcdesprinces

Axelferis said:


> *All* goes to the roof structure and access.


Nope, not "all" actually, dear!


----------



## Axelferis

some 20 VIP boxes i forgot too 
But i wait to have more explanations


----------



## parcdesprinces

Axelferis said:


> But i wait to have more explanations


So do I!


----------



## parcdesprinces

New Stade Jean Bouin in Paris, progress of construction (January-February 2013):

*Location: Paris (16th arrondissement/Auteuil),* Ile de France
*Name: Stade Jean Bouin *(Reconstruction) 
*Tenant: Stade-Français Paris,* Rugby 
*Capacity: 20,000 seats* (52 suites)
*Opening: Spring 2013* (under construction)
*Architects: Agence Rudy Ricciotti*, Lamoureux & Ricciotti, BERIM, Thermibel, jointly with the CSTB (expertise & study)
*Cost: €169M* (100% Public: City of Paris)
*7,400m² of commercial/entertainment areas + 1,000m² of office spaces inside the stadium
Renewable energy (photovoltaic cells: 2,800m²)
Rainwater collection system*


Project:





























-----


Construction (January-February 2013):


















































































*RudyRicciotti.com**, skyscraper33 (info-stades.fr) & Le Parisien.fr* 











More renders, pics, video and info: posts #804, #913, #1186, #1253, #1322, #1358, #1369, #1405, #1411, #1437, #1454, #1459, #1515, #1552, #1558, #1570, #1579, #1580 & #1585.


----------



## Neda Say

None posted renderings of the new FFR Arena... the project was formally presented yesterday?!
















































I have the impression that they were very impressed by their visit at Cowboys Stadium. Then again who wouldn't!

Now, if they tell me that they can fund this with under 600M... i.e 7500 euros per seat...


----------



## love-qatar

amazing, looking forward for UEFA cup in franc


----------



## Neda Say

love-qatar said:


> amazing, looking forward for UEFA cup in franc


Uh sorry, but no this is the new rugby stadium ... Unless the Stade de France was to implode tomorrow no game of the French National team will be played there in a foreseeable future. Besides it's stated for delivery in 2017... So after the UEFA Nation Championship.


----------



## parcdesprinces

Neda Say said:


> None posted renderings of the new FFR Arena... the project was formally presented yesterday?!


You can see the renders in its own thread... But if you insist..... here we go :



*Location: Paris (Évry/Ris-Orangis),* Ile de France
*Name: "Grand Stade FFR" *(New National Rugby Stadium) 
*Tenant: FFR* (French Rugby Union Federation)
*Capacity: 82,000 seats* (14,000 business/VIP seats, including 240-260 suites)
*Opening: 2017-2018*
*Architects: Populous/HOK Sports, Ateliers 2/3/4*, Egis, Uni-Systems, Vanguardia Consulting & ME engineers.
*Cost: €575-600M* (100% Private: FFR + naming rights)
*Retractable Roof + Movable Pitch
Numerous commercial/entertainment areas inside the stadium
Renewable energy ("High Quality Environmental" Stadium)
*


The site nowadays (former/closed Hippodrome of Évry-Bondoufle):





















------------------------------------


Project:



























































































*GrandStadeRugby.fr** & **ffr.fr*


















More infos, pics, renders & video in its thread.


----------



## endrity

parcdesprinces said:


> New Stade Jean Bouin in Paris, progress of construction (January-February 2013):
> 
> *Location: Paris,* Ile de France
> *Name: Stade Jean Bouin *(Reconstruction)
> *Tenant: Stade-Français Paris,* Rugby
> *Capacity: 20,000 seats* (49 suites)
> *Opening: Spring 2013* (under construction)
> *Architects: Agence Rudy Ricciotti*, Lamoureux & Ricciotti, BERIM, Thermibel, jointly with the CSTB (expertise & study)
> *Cost: €169M* (100% Public: City of Paris)
> *7,400m² of commercial/entertainment areas + 1,000m² of office spaces inside the stadium
> Renewable energy (photovoltaic cells: 2,800m²)
> Rainwater collection system*
> 
> 
> Project:
> 
> 
> Construction (January-February 2013):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *RudyRicciotti.com**, skyscraper33 (info-stades.fr) & Le Parisien.fr*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More renders, pics, video and info: posts #804, #913, #1186, #1253, #1322, #1358, #1369, #1405, #1411, #1437, #1454, #1459, #1515, #1552, #1558, #1570, #1579, #1580 & #1585.


As nice as this project is I've always thought it's a bit pointless with PDP right next to it. Surely the better choice would have been to upgrade PDP. And what's more, with this new stadium located next to it, the potential for increase PDP's size in the future become quite restrained.


----------



## Stadiumbadass

endrity said:


> As nice as this project is I've always thought it's a bit pointless with PDP right next to it. Surely the better choice would have been to upgrade PDP. And what's more, with this new stadium located next to it, the potential for increase PDP's size in the future become quite restrained.


?

It will be a redeveloped 20,000 seater stadium, meeting the demands of modern pro rugby and football as well. The 50,000 PDP is much too big for a rugby team.

In my opinion they should have done both, but understandably funds are quite restricted at the moment for municipal stadium projects...

They could easily increase the PDP's capacity in the future, but at the moment is there really any reason to do so? The national sides tend to play at the SDF, PSG's crowds aren't really calling for it.

Look at Dublin, Ireland in particular for instance they've got the 20,000 seater RDS Arena (perfect size for Leinster rugby) right next to the 50,000 Landsdowne Road (Aviva).

The obvious thing is that they should have redeveloped the PDP in the first place instead of building the pointless SDF but i don't know the full story behind that...


----------



## alexandru.mircea

The issue preventing PdP expanding is the highway passing bellow the stadium, not the Jean Bouin stadium nextdoor. The only way to expand PdP is to lower the pitch and that's going to be difficult because of the said reason.

When PSG moves to the Stade de France for PdP's refurbishments I'm quite sure it will sell out the SdF, especially if they loosen up the ticket prices a bit. Currently the average attendance at the PdP have been close to the capacity limit, it is tough to find a ticket at a decent price (usually they start at 40-50 euros).


----------



## skaP187

The French sure got there ´roofing technology´ up to date. I can´t say I like them all, but alot yes and spectacular!
Regarding PDP, like parcdesprinces stated I don´t think they need alot of extra cap. Just a realy good refurbishment. Stands a bit closer to the field and make it luxery. The overall design I think is allready beautifull.


----------



## skaP187

What surprises me with France is that with all the new stadiums which are allready there, they hardly beat the Netherlands in average crowds, both just underneith 20 000. How come?


----------



## RMB2007

skaP187 said:


> The French sure got there ´roofing technology´ up to date. I can´t say I like them all, but alot yes and spectacular!
> Regarding PDP, like parcdesprinces stated I don´t think they need alot of extra cap. Just a realy good refurbishment. Stands a bit closer to the field and make it luxery. The overall design I think is allready beautifull.


Whilst the owner has said this:



> Paris Saint-Germain owner Nasser Al-Khelaifi has targeted Champions League success by the year 2016.
> 
> The oil-rich Qatari has also revealed plans to build a new stadium after the European Championships have been hosted in France.
> 
> "When we arrived at PSG in June 2011, we gave ourselves five years to become part of the European elite and win the Champions League," Al-Khelaifi told Le Parisien. "So we still have three years to achieve that.
> 
> "We need to gain experience in the Champions League. The objective is to participate in it three seasons in a row to give both the players and the whole club experience of the competition.
> 
> *"It's clear we'll stay until 2016 with the stadium being renovated for the European Championships. After that, PSG deserves a bigger stadium with the possibility of bringing in more people. We'll see what happens after 2016."
> *
> Parc des Princes has been home to PSG since 1974.


http://www.sportsmole.co.uk/footbal...eye-cl-success-new-stadium-by-2016_62357.html

So, only time will tell in regards to PSG's long-term future at PdP.


----------



## Leedsrule

RMB2007 said:


> Whilst the owner has said this:
> 
> http://www.sportsmole.co.uk/footbal...eye-cl-success-new-stadium-by-2016_62357.html
> 
> So, only time will tell in regards to PSG's long-term future at PDP.


Whilst i dont particularly like PDP, it seems stupid to ditch it just after an upgrade. What will it be used for if they leave? Especially as a new rugby stadium is already being built next door :/

i know i'll be torn to bits for saying this but- why not move to stade de france?


----------



## skaP187

I think they´ll stay and it´s a wise thing to say. Ofcourse you should always leave options open. But I do not see a sudden need rise soon.


----------



## endrity

If PSG starts getting regularly into the later phases of the Champions League they deserve a bigger stadium, either by moving to SDF or renovating PDP. They could have managed all of this process much better including the current rugby stadium renovation.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Leedsrule said:


> i know i'll be torn to bits for saying this but- why not move to stade de france?


Not at all - they're moving to the SdF anyway during the refurbishment of the PdP. This will be the perfect occasion to move and let people get used to the idea. Of course, this all will happen if they fill the SdF on a regular basis (which I think they will). 



skaP187 said:


> What surprises me with France is that with all the new stadiums which are allready there, they hardly beat the Netherlands in average crowds, both just underneith 20 000. How come?


People are not football crazy, like in England, Italy, Germany or Spain. Not even very much sports crazy. 
Also, many of France's larger cities don't have successful football clubs (Rouen, Grenoble, Toulon, Avignon, and to a lesser extent Toulouse), and other important clubs have declined a lot recently (Strasbourg, Nantes, Lens). So the gap is filled by clubs from smaller cities, with less potential for good attendances.


----------



## dinamo_zagreb

This stadium next to Parc des princes is AWESOME! I highly aprove something like this, looks awesome and has awesome features like water and solar collectors.

Only thing I don't like is that it is too close to Parc des princes.


----------



## plasticterminator

With the new national rugby stadium, the writings on the wall for a psg move to sdf. Possibly at first like dynamo kiev, playing champions league in sdf and smaller domestic in pdp. Without a tenant except french national football team-whom will have options of other stadia such as marseille soon, sdf will be desperate for another tenant.


----------



## Axelferis

dinamo_zagreb said:


> This stadium next to Parc des princes is AWESOME! I highly aprove something like this, looks awesome and has awesome features like water and solar collectors.
> 
> Only thing I don't like is that it is too close to Parc des princes.


please don't exagerate :lol:

200 millions € for a 19k seater ^^
We can build 2 stadiums of 25k for this price. It is nice but for this price it is a little bit normal to have a decent design


----------



## parcdesprinces

Axelferis said:


> We can build 2 stadiums of 25k for this price.


First: It's €169M not 200M.
Secondly: No, you can't build two 25K stadiums like this one & located exactly where Jean Bouin is located, for such a low amount! Certainly not, dear! 


Capiche?


----------



## Axelferis

:nono: i'm not convinced *at all*
The choices of materials contributes to the price.The facade must had costed a lot.
The design too.
i'm sure you can have a 19k there for 100 millions €
And please 169 is the original cost or the effective one?
Where are the documents? the real invoice that appear in the account of Mairie de Paris?

Would you say that if le havre design stadium had been built there it would had costed 169 millions € too? 
I maintain a 19k for that price is a scandal!


----------



## parcdesprinces

Axelferis said:


> i'm not convinced *at all*


Then I feel sorry for you.. I guess. :laugh:


----------



## RMB2007

Interesting stand in Toulon:




























More info:

http://www.archdaily.com/332300/stade-leo-lagrange-archi5/


----------



## parcdesprinces

alexandru.mircea said:


> Watched the first match on the new Jean Bouin stadium (*Racing Metro* - Biarritz)


Sorry, WHAT??? How dare you! :colbert:


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Whoops :lol:

No trolling involved, promise.


----------



## lwa

Gadiri said:


> I hope that in 2015, the Europe rugby cup final will be in Stade de France and the European Challenge in Jean Bouin.


It should be there this season, instead of going to Cardiff AGAIN...

However, I believe Italy (and Milan) have been promised a long overdue opportunity to host the finals in 2015. Maybe a return to Paris in 2016 (When is FFR's new ground expected to open?)


----------



## Gadiri

lwa said:


> It should be there this season, instead of going to Cardiff AGAIN...
> 
> However, I believe Italy (and *Milan*) have been promised a long overdue opportunity to host the *finals in 2015*. Maybe a return to Paris in 2016 (When is FFR's new ground expected to open?)


Which stadiums in Milan ? San Siro and Arena Giani Brera ?


----------



## lwa

Gadiri said:


> Which stadiums in Milan ? San Siro and Arena Giani Brera ?



All I know is San Siro for the HC Final, not seen anything about the Challenge Cup (Of course, there is still a chance at the moment neither tournament could exist next season, so ERC are unlikely to confirm anything till that farce is sorted out)


----------



## Gadiri

lwa said:


> All I know is San Siro for the HC Final, not seen anything about the Challenge Cup (Of course, there is still a chance at the moment neither tournament could exist next season, so ERC are unlikely to confirm anything till that farce is sorted out)


Ok.

What I wanted to say is when you look recent finals in Dublin (RDS) and London (Stoop) the challenge européen stadium was not so good that in Paris. It show the gap betwwen 2 cups. Cardiff City stadium was very good in 2011.

Paris has now a very 20k rugby stadium. :cheers:


----------



## George_D

The Aquatic center in d'Aubervilliers is going to be built?


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ As far as we know, yes, it will.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

The Red Star FC president is mental. He wants to submit a planning proposal for a complex containing a 20k capacity stadium and a multi-use arena, in the docks area of Saint-Ouen.

Not sure if this is a mock-up made by the newspaper or an actual concept emanating from the club:










http://www.leparisien.fr/sports/ile...oici-le-stade-du-futur-07-09-2013-3116399.php

The projected cost would be 120 million euro for the stadium and 80 for the arena, to be funded privately. 

It would seem that the above mentioned president doesn't know what country he's living in and he hasn't heard about what happened to the similar Racing project from the late '80s (spoiler: it went bust, you can't artificially create large support for clubs that previously didn't have much or any at all). He's probably hoping to bank in on the growing interest in football stirred up in the Parisian metropolis by the reemergence of PSG. I think the Red Star fans are much more realistic in their option for redeveloping the old Bauer stadium gradually, stand by stand. For the record, Red Star is currently averaging about 2000 people in the third division.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

A cracking match in Le Havre's new Stade Océane, against the Ligue 2 leaders Lens:






Great atmosphere, would love to have this stadium in Ligue 1.


----------



## Spomasz

What's happening on Toulouse stadium ?


----------



## Gadiri

alexandru.mircea said:


> The Red Star FC president is mental. He wants to submit a planning proposal for a complex containing a 20k capacity stadium and a multi-use arena, in the docks area of Saint-Ouen.
> 
> *Not sure if this is a mock-up made by the newspaper or an actual concept emanating from the club:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.leparisien.fr/sports/ile...oici-le-stade-du-futur-07-09-2013-3116399.php
> 
> The projected cost would be 120 million euro for the stadium and 80 for the arena, to be funded privately.
> 
> It would seem that the above mentioned president doesn't know what country he's living in and he hasn't heard about what happened to the similar Racing project from the late '80s (spoiler: it went bust, you can't artificially create large support for clubs that previously didn't have much or any at all). He's probably hoping to bank in on the growing interest in football stirred up in the Parisian metropolis by the reemergence of PSG. I think the Red Star fans are much more realistic in their option for redeveloping the old Bauer stadium gradually, stand by stand. For the record, Red Star is currently averaging about 2000 people in the third division.


The picture reminds me a russian project.


----------



## jackass94

right, even the capacity is almost similar


----------



## Neda Say

I could only see this project happening with Red Star at least playing in Ligue 2 and a pro basketball or handball club playing in the arena.

Right now Red star plays in national championship French third level and i know of no club able to fill the arena.

Renovating the current Stade Bauer is going to be hard cause there's very little room to maneuver and have material stored in the vincinity without having to close the stadium.


----------



## clouchicloucha

Bordeaux Atlantic Stadium, U/C, by Cochise75

September 2013


Findecan said:


> Some aerial photos from api-photo.com (http://www.api-photo.fr/phototheque/category/180-stade-girondins-08-13) :


----------



## clouchicloucha

Inauguration of new Jean Bouin rugby stadium (Paris Stade Français team) by ParcdesPrinces:





























+ Cinq de plus prises par un autre pote en tribune présidentielle:


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ I've already posted those pics in this thread, dear. (posts #1729 and #1733)


----------



## George_D

parcdesprinces said:


> ^^ I've already posted those pics in this thread, dear. (posts #1729 and #1733)


what is the new capacity of stadium?


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ 



parcdesprinces said:


> *Location: Paris (16th arrondissement/Auteuil),* Ile de France
> *Name: Stade Jean Bouin *(Reconstruction)
> *Tenant: Stade-Français Paris,* Rugby
> *Capacity: 20,000 seats* (52 suites + 1,300 Business Seats)
> *Opening: Summer 2013* (August 30, 2013)
> *Architects: Agence Rudy Ricciotti*, Lamoureux & Ricciotti, BERIM, Thermibel, jointly with the CSTB (expertise & study)
> *Cost: €169M* (100% Public: City of Paris)
> *7,400m² of commercial/entertainment areas + 1,000m² of office spaces inside the stadium
> Renewable energy (photovoltaic cells: 2,800m²)
> Rainwater collection system*


----------



## clouchicloucha

parcdesprinces said:


> ^^ I've already posted those pics in this thread, dear. (posts #1729 and #1733)


Oups sorry i thought i checked but it seems not enough 
Anyway thank you PdP


----------



## parcdesprinces

Some new renders and info of the upcoming Bercy Arena refurbishment:


*Location: Paris (12th arrondissement/Bercy),* Ile de France
*Name: "Bercy Arena" *, formerly Palais Omnisport de Paris-Bercy aka "POPB" (refurbishment & extension) 
*Tenant:* none
*Capacity/Extension: up to 17,000 --> up to 21,000 * (3,000 business seats + 52 suites)
*Concerts: up to 21,000
Boxing: 18,500 seats
Handball/Tennis/Basketball: 17,500 seats
Hockey/Figure Skating etc: 16,000 seats
Indoor Athletics etc: 12,000 seats*
*Opening: Fall 2015* (1st stage of works: February to September 2014 | 2nd stage of works: December 2014 to September 2015)
*Architects: DVVD,* Populous/HOK Sport, SYSTAL
*Cost: €110M* (100% Private: SAEPOPB & SEMAEST + naming rights)
*Renewable energy (photovoltaic cells)
Rainwater collection system
Two additional smaller sports halls inside the building (up to 2,000 seats each)*


The POPB nowadays:












-----


Project:































































































































*Bercy.fr* *&* *dvvd.fr*











More infos, pics & renders on post #1688 & in its thread.


----------



## Segusiave

Atlantic Stadium, Bordeaux


----------



## clouchicloucha

*LYON |Stade des Lumières | 58 000 seats | 2013/2015 | U/C*
Update by Cesar13 (pics by lugdunum1986(Julien Plazanet))


----------



## clouchicloucha

Saint-Etienne | Stade Geoffroy Guichard | 42 000 seats | Heavy refurbishment Updated By Bren

http://www.lemoniteur.fr/181-innovation-chantiers/article/actualite/22672050-origami-geant-pour-le-stade-geoffroy-guichard-a-saint-etienne


----------



## clouchicloucha

*Lyon | Stade des Lumières |2013-2016 | 58 000 seats | 53m high | U/C*
Official 1st stone november tuesday the 12th! :banana:

Update by Cesar 13
Pictures by lugdunum1986(Julien Plazanet)

Invitation for the laying of foundation stone









1st hoist



























View from workers & visitor parkings 









4 Hoist today, 9 other coming soon to be 13


----------



## C F Looprevil

clouchicloucha said:


> *Lyon | Stade des Lumières |2013-2016 | 58 000 seats | 53m high | U/C*
> Official 1st stone november tuesday the 12th! :banana:
> 
> Update by Cesar 13
> Pictures by lugdunum1986(Julien Plazanet)
> 
> Invitation for the laying of foundation stone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1st hoist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View from workers & visitor parkings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 Hoist today, 9 other coming soon to be 13


 
From this to a 60,000 seat brand new stadium before when, June 2016?......

Can they really build it that quickly, I mean, most of the other stadium are well on their way, but this is just a field at the moment!


----------



## alexandru.mircea

If the funding is secured and there are no technical difficulties, it can go very fast... In Bordeaux for example the "first stone" was laid mid-April and now, almost seven months later, it looks like this:



Ranma Saotome said:


> November 8
> 
> Development of the upper tier:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by skyscraper33 from info-stades.fr forum
> 
> http://www.info-stades.fr/forum/ligue1/bordeaux-nouveau-stade-euro-2016-t14-3000.html#p160712


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ Indeed. 
It takes approx. 20-26 months to build a brand new "big" stadium, from first stone to grand opening (at least over here in France). For example the new Lille stadium (50K + retractable roof) construction began in October 2010 and ended in August 2012 (=22-23 months); in Nice (36K) the construction started in August 2011 and the stadium grand opening occurred in September 2013 (=24-25 months). And back in the 90s, the Stade de France (81K) construction period lasted from September 95 to January 98 (= 27 months).

Regarding Lyon, according to the official schedule, the construction period from the first stone laying will last 25 months (opening planned for December 2015), which is, proportionally, in the average compared to the other recent new French stadiums.


----------



## clouchicloucha

^^ That(s right but foundations began a few months ago if i'm right?
Official first stone of Stade des Lumières by Masséna :banana:


----------



## clouchicloucha

And a fifth hoist for Stade des Lumières (Lyon) :banana:
By Cesar13


----------



## clouchicloucha

Stade des Lumières | Lyon | 58 000 seats | 2013-2016

6th Hoist out of 14























































http://www.olweb.fr/fr/media/photo/...5.html#!/28791/grand-stade-stade-des-lumieres


----------



## clouchicloucha

clouchicloucha said:


> Stade des Lumières | Lyon | 58 000 seats | 2013-2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.olweb.fr/fr/media/photo/...5.html#!/28791/grand-stade-stade-des-lumieres



7th and 8th Hoist out of 14, in the same time :banana:


----------



## clouchicloucha

Sesto Elemento said:


> The Arena92 construction have beggin ! With the futur largest inside screen in the world, 1950m² !


ARENA 92 | Paris La Défense | Multi-function Arena & stadium | 32 000 seats | 2016 | Inner biggest screen in the world (1950m²) |Home of Racing Metro Rugby Club | U/C


----------



## parcdesprinces

clouchicloucha said:


> ARENA 92 | Paris La Défense | Multi-function Arena & stadium | 42 000 seats 32,000 seats | 2016 | Inside biggest screen in the world (1950m² 2,000m²/21,528 square feet) |Home of Racing Metro Rugby Club | U/C


Fixed .

----

BTW, here is the summary of the known info regarding this project :bowtie:: 



parcdesprinces said:


> *Location: Paris (Nanterre/La Défense),* Ile de France
> *Name: "Arena 92" * (New Stadium)
> *Tenant: Racing-Métro 92,* Rugby (formerly Racing-Club de France)
> *Capacity: 32,000* (2,000 business seats + 100 suites)
> *Opening: 2016* (u/c)
> *Architects: Atelier Christian de Portzamparc*, jointly with Vinci (construction)
> *Cost: €351M* (100% Private: Racing Arena/Racing-Métro 92/Stadome + naming rights)
> *Fixed Roof/Dome + movable tiers for concert/indoor arena configuration
> Largest HD video screen in the world (2,000m²/21,528 sq ft)
> 33,000m² of office spaces + 10,000m² of commercial/entertainment areas inside the stadium
> Renewable energy/"High Quality Environmental" Stadium (geothermal heating, photovoltaic cells: 1,100m² & solar-thermal panels)
> Rainwater collection system*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> 
> More info. & pics on posts #786, #890, #1014, #1173, #1236, #1245, #1323, #1367, #1608 & in its thread.


----------



## clouchicloucha

^^ 


> Originally Posted by clouchicloucha View Post
> ARENA 92 | Paris La Défense | Multi-function Arena & stadium | *42 000 seats 32,000 seats* | 2016 | Inside biggest screen in the world (1950m² 2,000m²/21,528 square feet) |Home of Racing Metro Rugby Club | U/C


Oups sorry, quick typing = mistake :sarcasm:
Changes fixed :angel:
Thank you PdP


----------



## parcdesprinces

Few more pics taken this week of the first Arena 92 preliminary works:

*Location: Paris (Nanterre/La Défense),* Ile de France
*Name: "Arena 92" * (New Stadium) 
*Tenant: Racing-Métro 92,* Rugby (formerly Racing-Club de France)
*Capacity: 32,000* (2,000 business seats + 100 suites)
*Opening: 2016* (u/c)
*Architects: Atelier Christian de Portzamparc*, jointly with Vinci (construction) 
*Cost: €351M* (100% Private: Racing Arena/Racing-Métro 92/Stadome + naming rights)
*Fixed Roof/Dome + movable tiers for concert/indoor arena configuration
Largest HD video screen in the world (2,000m²/21,528 sq ft)
33,000m² of office spaces + 10,000m² of commercial/entertainment areas inside the stadium
Renewable energy/"High Quality Environmental" Stadium (geothermal heating, photovoltaic cells: 1,100m² & solar-thermal panels)
Rainwater collection system*


Project:
























------


Construction (preliminary works, December 2013):









































































*Nanterre.fr*










More info. & pics on posts #786, #890, #1014, #1173, #1236, #1245, #1323, #1367, #1608 & in its thread.


----------



## clouchicloucha

On these news renders the retractable roof looks to stay included in the project, while it was supposed to be abandoned because of financial reasons: any idea on what will finally be installed?


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ Those renderings are not brand new ...


That said, here is the answer for your question above bowtie:


> *Pas de toit rétractable : une économie de 6 millions d’euros*
> 
> Et l’architecte en chef de nous livrer quelques impressions : _"C’est une délivrance car ce projet a rencontré des moments très difficiles. Le seul changement de ce stade ? Il n’y aura pas de toit rétractable, l’enceinte sera couverte. Il le fallait pour l’aspect économique du projet. Avec la suppression du toit, on dégage une économie de 6 millions d’euros"_. Outre des spectacles, des concerts et diverses manifestations culturelles, l'Arena 92 accueillera tous les matches de rugby disputés par le Racing-Métro.
> [...]


*BatiActu.com*


----------



## clouchicloucha

Bordeaux Atlantique Stadium | 43 5000 seats | 2015 | U/C

*By Ranma Saotome*
General view:










Southwest curve:










West stand:










From closer:










Inside:










It's already possible to see the vomitories gaps:



















North stand:










http://www.girondins4ever.com/actualites/stade-photos-du-0712-ca-grimpe.html


----------



## clouchicloucha

New Bordeaux Arena | 10 000 seats | Selected project

http://www.sudouest.fr/2013/12/19/g...e-projet-ricciotti-l-emporte-1407294-2780.php

http://www.sudouest.fr/2013/12/19/g...ordeaux-les-photos-du-projet-1407385-2780.php


----------



## clouchicloucha

^^ I'll be glad to got better pictures if you have!


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ As I just said/wrote, why don't you check out the Stade de France thread, for a start? 



:cheers:


----------



## alexandru.mircea

I streamed a multiplex broadcast for the last day of action Ligue 2 (football), are there construction works for expanding the right end of the Brest stadium and expaning the stand opposite the main stand in Dijon, or did I imagine it?


----------



## clouchicloucha

*Parc Des Princes in the One To One today!*:cheers: 
http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=oneonone

More on the official thread
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=114228913#post114228913


----------



## clouchicloucha

*LENS | Stade Felix Bollaert | Under renovation :bowtie:*





















Ranma Saotome said:


> Model:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.rclens.fr/infos_2014/05/20_maquette_stade/index.php





Ranma Saotome said:


> May 15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.rclens.fr/infos_2014/05/15_travaux_stade/index.php#ancreContenu


----------



## clouchicloucha

*Stade de France yesterday night | 80 000 seats | France 4-0 Norway :cheers:*


----------



## clouchicloucha

*Inside new Velodrome Stadium | Marseille | 67 000 seats | U/C 2015* :cheers:


----------



## clouchicloucha

*Paris La Défense | ARENA 92 | 32 000 seats | Home of Racing Metro 92 | 6 cranes for a stadium! :cheers:*


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Passed today by the Charlety stadium in Paris and noticed they started installing new seats (blue and black), looks very promising (and I hope it's not temporary).


----------



## Neda Say

^^Uh what now? blue and black seats??? Pics please.


----------



## clouchicloucha

^^ May be it's because of Paris FC new ambitious plan including
- develop a strong partnership with a major premier league team (Liverpool or Man City seems to be predicted)
- Find a new main investor (rumors speaks about chinese and Middle east investor..)
- Change their stadium by coming back in Charlety Stadium

Wait and see..


----------



## RFSK

Who is the Owner of Paris fc, according to wiki it's some Chinese guy??


----------



## parcdesprinces

clouchicloucha said:


> May be it's because of Paris FC new ambitious plan including


Paris FC used to play at Charléty indeed until season 2012-2013, where their attendance figures were pretty low to say the least (a few hundreds at best). So that's why the new owners then decided to leave this stadium and to return to their original ground in eastern Paris, claiming that Charléty is soulless and its location (southern Paris) not in conformity with the roots of the club based in Eastern Paris since decades, so is their fan base. So not a chance, I think, that they move back at Charléty.


------------


*@alexandru*: Could you be more precise regarding what you saw exactly ? Because I would be very surprised they change the seats of this stadium, first because it's an underused (to say the least) municipal stadium which already costs quite a massive amount of public/taxpayers money to maintain, and secondly because the current seats are not at all in a bad shape, far from that... especially since this stadium is never filled and has never been (except a couple of times at best in its 20 years of existence since its reconstruction)... So IMHO new seats would be quite a waste of money/public fundings and a stupid unnecessary improvement...



Having said that, they are accustomed since years to put slipcovers on some seats (like they do at the SdF or at the new Stade Jean Bouin for example) and to use temporary stuff for various different events at Charlety (especially since the PSG Women's team plays all its home games there), so maybe that's what you saw dunno, here are some examples:


----------



## alexandru.mircea

^that might be it. I'll get back to you after I pass again there.


----------



## parcdesprinces

Here are some pics of the works currently in progress at the Parc des Princes in Paris (thanks to _Lancelot_ (info-stades.fr)):


*Location: Paris (16th arrondissement/Auteuil),* Ile de France
*Name: Stade du Parc des Princes* (Refurbishment) 
*Tenant: Paris Saint-Germain Football Club* 
*Capacity: 47,929 --> approx. 47,000 seats* (?? suites + 4,500 Business Seats)
*Opening: Summer 2015* (u/c)
*Architects: ATSP architecture*, Agence Roger Taillibert, Vinci (construction)
*Cost: €89.7M* (100% Private: PSG/QSI)
*several commercial/entertainment areas inside the stadium*


Project:





























-------


Refurbishment (June 2014):



















--

*Bonus:* (three zoomed shots showing a part of the interior works in the (business & suites) stands)




























*[email protected]*


















More renders, pics, video and info in post #1835 & in its thread.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

MMArena in Le Mans getting some use as the venue for the final of the ladies' Coupe de France (Lyon - PSG):






Attendance: 6588


----------



## clouchicloucha

*Lille | Stade Pierre Mauroy | 50 000 seats | France 8-0 Jamaïca :cheers:*
*Many thanks to lilleolympix & iamx from infostades.fr* kay:


----------



## parcdesprinces

Progress of construction of the new rugby stadium in Limoges (west-central France), thanks to _Ben-J_ (info-stades.fr) for the pics:

*Location: Limoges,* Limousin
*Name: Stade de Beaublanc* (Reconstruction) 
*Tenant: Limoges Rugby* (formerly USA Limoges)
*Capacity: 20,901 seats*
*Opening (two-stage construction): 1st stage: late 2014* (u/c) * | 2nd stage: later* (??)
*Architects: Atelier Pierre Ferret*, OX Architectures, RFR
*Cost: €60M* (100% Public: City of Limoges and local authorities)
*Renewable energy (photovoltaic cells)
Rainwater collection system*


Project:





























---------------


Construction (spring 2014):









































































*Ben-J**@**info-stades.fr*












More renders and info in post: #1178, #1824 & #1848.


----------



## clouchicloucha

*Limoges would also plan to buy London's 2012 arena for its Basket team :cheers:
*


----------



## Neda Say

^^Sources?

Ok no i got it: http://www.lepopulaire.fr/limousin/actualite/2014/06/10/limoges-etudie-la-possibilite-de-soffrir-la-basketball-arena-des-jo-de-londres_11035301.html


----------



## 1772

I really think Monaco should replace it's Stade Louis II with something new. 
It looks extremly dated and the inside is really boring. 
Since they're a successful team nowadays they deserve something better. 

Why not a stadium where the seating can be alterned so that when t's' football you sit next to the pitch. 

They already have problems with attendance (although it's getting better); the people that do come should get a better experience than to sit behind a track.


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ I think that would be difficult (and quite costly) to replace Louis II, because it's not only a football/athletics stadium but a whole complex which includes an indoor sports hall, an aquatic center (equipped among others with an Olympic-size swimming pool), several gymnasiums + several squash courts, an indoor training athletics track, many office spaces, an university, and so on... All those equipments are located under the stands and the playing surface, + on the outside perimeter of the concourses.

Oh and BTW the athletics track is needed at Louis II, since it's used among others by the schools of the principality (especially because that's the sole athletics facility of the country ).. Not to mention it hosts one of the most successful IAAF Diamond League annual Grand Prix.



Here are some pics of this complex (which indeed may look a bit "old fashioned", but which is nevertheless very well maintained, as I notice each time I go there) :cheers::



parcdesprinces said:


> *Monaco MC (Fontvieille)* Stade Louis II:





parcdesprinces said:


> [...]
> Regarding the indoor sports hall and the aquatic facility, they are actually located under the stands & pitch, nearby the (1,700 spaces) 4-level car park also located under the pitch, pitch which is at 9 meters above street level. BTW you can see the aquatic facility from this car park, as I noticed several times when I've been to Louis II.
> 
> Unfortunately I don't have any plan to show, but here are some more pics of the sports hall and aquatic center of Louis II:



---


*Bonus* (some pics of the construction of this complex and its surrounding district (Fontvieille) which was reclaimed from the see) :cheers::



parcdesprinces said:


> [...]
> 
> Et pour ceux que ça intéresse voici un petit collage photo que je viens de faire montrant la naissance et l'évolution de ce fameux quartier de Fontvieille où j'ai pris la photo précédente, quartier entièrement gagné sur la mer a partir de la fin des années 60 (les travaux de construction du nouveaux quartier, incluant le complexe/stade Louis II n'ayant eux commencé qu'au début des années 80):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (La dernière photo, ci-dessus à droite, est de moi et date de 2010 ou 2011 je crois)


Voilà !


----------



## George_D

*The draft Dome Arena Sarcelles setting an Olympic bid*

A picture of the future Arena 92 Nanterre or the Halle Carpentier in Paris , Ile-de-France could develop in the coming years, several multi-functional large-capacity facilities.

Thus, the draft Dome Arena Sarcelles just another step towards its construction. Indeed, Mayor, Francois Pupponi launched tenders for the project, whose cost is estimated at € 141 million.

Of this amount consistent 56 million must come from public funding, but the majority, or € 85 million, is expected from the private sector. A challenge when the economy remains weak hexagonal.

The cost of future infrastructure would still have been higher.

The initial draft in fact a total capacity of 20,000 seats, which is almost the same as the Bercy Arena is currently under renovation . Knowing the Salle Pierre de Coubertin in Paris has 5,600 seats and an expansion of the Halle Carpentier project could raise it to 8,000 seats, François Pupponi quickly made a finding of common sense.

To the Mayor , "we realized that what was missing was an intermediate device, a room of about 12 000 seats.

But with the possibility to enlarge if it were to organize a big event like the Olympics.

It is hoped that Paris-Ile-de-France will file an application for the Olympic Games and the Dome will be a plus for that to happen. " 

To this end, the Dome Arena could possibly come to replace the concept of Super Dome worn by the Olympic project "Paris 2012."

This equipment 20 000 seats, located at the Porte de la Chapelle, was especially called to organize gymnastics events where the French capital have obtained the Olympic and Paralympic Summer Games. But due to the Olympics, the great Parisian venue has never emerged.

Teal could therefore compensate for this absence and enroll in fact, in the reflection on the potential location of Olympic venues .

Besides the main hall of 12,000 seats, the Dome Arena will also be equipped with a sports hall seats 3,000 and an auditorium with 1,500 seats.

A multifunctional complex resolutely promises to revitalize the urban area on the outskirts of Paris.

In January 2011 , the Mayor of Sarcelles also believed that "the construction of an arena would be a great factor in the promotion and development of the territory of Val de France.

It would enhance its attractiveness and positively change its image, as did the Stade de France in Saint-Denis. "


----------



## clouchicloucha

*New Renders of Arena 92 :cheers:*



parcdesprinces said:


> Un p'tit rendu supplémentaire + une nouvelle coupe qui je crois n'ont pas encore été postés dans ce thread  :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Arena Nanterre La Dé[email protected]*


----------



## 1772

Thank you *parkdesprinces**for your extensive post! 

Of course the track should remain; I was asking for the stands to be movable so when AS Monaco plays (or any other football/rugby), the track can be covered; similair to Stade De France. 

And yes, I agree it would be difficult. But Monaco is no stranger to difficult. 
I mean, building Fonteville and Sporting Monte Carlo was hardly easy.


----------



## parcdesprinces

Progress of the first stage of construction of the new rugby stadium in Limoges (west-central France), thanks to _Ben-J_ (info-stades.fr) for the pics:


*Location: Limoges,* Limousin
*Name: Stade de Beaublanc* (Reconstruction) 
*Tenant: Limoges Rugby* (formerly USA Limoges)
*Capacity: 20,901 seats*
*Opening (two-stage construction): 1st stage: late 2014* (u/c) * | 2nd stage: later* (??)
*Architects: Atelier Pierre Ferret*, OX Architectures, RFR
*Cost: €60M* (100% Public: City of Limoges and local authorities)
*Renewable energy (photovoltaic cells)
Rainwater collection system*


Project:





























---------------


Construction (July 2014):






















































































































*Ben-J**@**info-stades.fr*












More renders, pics and info in post: #1178, #1824, #1848 & #1878.


----------



## clouchicloucha

*Marseille | Update of Stade Vélodrome | 67 000 seats | 2015*



Indy G said:


> Comme promis, je poste quelques photos du stade :
> 
> Vu depuis Notre Dame de la Garde :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depuis le sol :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depuis le toit-terrasse de la Cité Radieuse :


----------



## parcdesprinces

Two little more pics of the refurbishment works at the Stadium Municipal in Toulouse (July 2014; thanks to Ranma Saotome for the find):

*Location: Toulouse,* Midi-Pyrénées
*Name: Stadium Municipal* (Refurbishment) 
*Tenant: Toulouse FC*
*Extension: 35,575 --> 33,300 seats* (33 suites)
*Opening: Late 2015* 
*Architects: Cardete & Huet*, Cabinet Pierre Ferret
*Cost: €41.5M * (100% public: Local Authorities)
*Rainwater collection system

(Euro 2016 host City)*


The stadium before :











-------


Project:











-------


Refurbishment (July 2014, the new east end stand is almost completed and will open for the first TFC's 2014-2015 home game):

















*LesViolets.com*











More pics and renders in posts #1414, #1900 & in its thread.


----------



## clouchicloucha

*LYON | Update of Stade des Lumières*



cesar13 said:


> *27 juillet* (4/4)


----------



## clouchicloucha

:cheers::cheers:



parcdesprinces said:


> Avancée des travaux intérieurs et extérieurs (fin juillet 2014) :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bonus* (une zolie photo de mon quartier) :cheers:*:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *bernardooo, Kurillos, [email protected]** & **[email protected]*


----------



## fidalgo

*Azur Arena - Antibes*
photos - Aldo Amoretti in plataformaarquitectura.cl


----------



## fidalgo




----------



## eomer

1772 said:


> I really think Monaco should replace it's Stade Louis II with something new.
> It looks extremly dated and the inside is really boring.


Sure but the main issue would be "where is it possible to build a new venue" ?


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis

I always liked Stade Louis II but i have issues with those yellow seats. Put the red ones in and it will give it a new life.


----------



## parcdesprinces

Here are some recap. pics of the nearly complete Brest Arena :cheers::

*Location: Brest, * Brittany
*Name: Brest Arena *(New Indoor Arena) 
*Tenant:* none (but the local Women's Handball team will play some of its big games there)
*Capacity: up to 6,000 * (several VIP areas)
*Concerts: up to 6,000
Boxing: 5,544 seats
Basketball: up to 5,006 seats
Handball: 4,063 seats*
*Opening: September 2014* (u/c)
*Architects: Hérault Arnod Architectes,* RFR, Inex
*Cost: €42M* (100% Public: Local authorities)
*Renewable energy (photovoltaic cells)
Natural Air cooling technology*


Project :











----------


Construction (Spring/Summer 2014):












































































































































































*Brest-Arena* 











More pics & renderings in post: #1841.


----------



## Edgar Vix

http://globoesporte.globo.com/


----------



## George_D

parcdesprinces said:


> Here are some recap. pics of the nearly complete Brest Arena :cheers::
> 
> *Location: Brest, * Brittany
> *Name: Brest Arena *(New Indoor Arena)
> *Tenant:* none (but the local Women's Handball team will play some of its big games there)
> *Capacity: up to 6,000 * (several VIP areas)
> *Concerts: up to 6,000
> Boxing: 5,544 seats
> Basketball: up to 5,006 seats
> Handball: 4,063 seats*
> *Opening: September 2014* (u/c)
> *Architects: Hérault Arnod Architectes,* RFR, Inex
> *Cost: €42M* (100% Public: Local authorities)
> *Renewable energy (photovoltaic cells)
> Natural Air cooling technology*
> 
> 
> Project :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------


nice arena, it looks like a spaceship


----------



## clouchicloucha

*Paris La Défense | Arena 92*


Avemano said:


> Le 11 août :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/tparigo/status/498788122172616704/photo/1


----------



## parcdesprinces

Here is a new/updated video (including the fixed roof etc) of the Arena 92 in Nanterre :

*Location: Paris (Nanterre/La Défense),* Ile de France
*Name: "Arena 92" * (New Stadium) 
*Tenant: Racing-Métro 92,* Rugby (formerly Racing-Club de France)
*Capacity: 32,000* (3,000 business seats + 100 suites)
*Opening: 2016* u/c
*Architects: Atelier Christian de Portzamparc*, jointly with Vinci (construction) 
*Cost: €352M* (100% Private: Racing Arena/Racing-Métro 92/Stadome + naming rights)
*Fixed Roof/Dome + movable tiers for concert/indoor arena configuration
Largest HD video screen in the world (2,000m²/21,528 sq ft)
33,000m² of office spaces + 10,000m² of commercial/entertainment areas inside the stadium
Renewable energy/"High Environmental Quality" Stadium (geothermal heating, photovoltaic cells: 1,100m² & solar-thermal panels)
Rainwater collection system*







*Nanterre.fr*










More info. & pics on posts #786, #890, #1014, #1173, #1236, #1245, #1323, #1367, #1608, #1796, #1820, #1825 & in its thread.


----------



## clouchicloucha

:cheers:



parcdesprinces said:


> Quelques photos récentes montrant notamment la nouvelle partie sièges affaire de la tribune présidentielle/Borelli, qui est quasi achevée (enfin pour la partie gradins, vomitoires et nouveaux sièges (le modèle en cuir & aluminium que j'avais évoqué/présenté dans le post #974 créé pour le Parc/PSG par le fabricant italien Bertelè)). On notera aussi que la fosse a d'ores et déjà entièrement été comblée tout le long de ladite tribune Présidentielle... Restera plus de ce coté qu'à ajouter les deux rangées supplémentaires l'été prochain, comme c'est prévu.
> 
> 
> Merci à _Ranma Saotome_ ainsi qu'à _ReNaHtEiM_ pour ces photos :
> 
> 
> 
> ReNaHtEiM said:
> 
> 
> 
> August 4th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ranma Saotome said:
> 
> 
> 
> August 11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.info-stades.fr/forum/ligue1/paris-parc-des-princes-t10-5520.html#p193489
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> --------------
> 
> 
> 
> *Bonus :*
> 
> Avancée des travaux coté arrière de la Présidentielle (nouvel atrium, nouveaux espaces business/VIP, etc)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *[email protected]**PSGinfo.fr* *(Merci à lui/elle)*
Click to expand...


----------



## parcdesprinces

Here is an additional set of pictures of the refurbished main stand and VIP/corporate areas etc, at the Parc des Princes in Paris :cheers::


*Location: Paris (16th arrondissement/Auteuil),* Ile de France
*Name: Stade du Parc des Princes* (Refurbishment) 
*Tenant: Paris Saint-Germain Football Club* 
*Capacity: 47,929 --> approx. 47,000 seats* (?? suites + 4,500 Business Seats)
*Opening: Summer 2015* (u/c)
*Architects: ATSP architecture*, Agence Roger Taillibert, Vinci (construction)
*Cost: €89.7M* (100% Private: PSG/QSI)
*several commercial/entertainment areas inside the stadium

(Euro 2016 host stadium)*


Refurbishment (first part completed, august/september 2014; the second part of those pre-Euro 2016 works will be completed next summer):






























































































































































































































































































































































































































































































*PSG.fr*


















More renders, pics, video and info in posts #1835, #1875, #1924, #1932 & in its thread.


----------



## fez14

Gadiri said:


> Besançon 2004 Abandonned extension East stand 7.000 seats North stand 3.500 seats http://www.cplust.eu/fr/projet.php?pr_id=61 AND 2000 20.000 seats no winning project http://archiferret.eu/projet/stade-leo-lagrange-2000-2/


France's version/copy of the john smith/ Galpharm stadium in Huddersfield, West Yorkshire, UK


----------



## clouchicloucha

parcdesprinces said:


> Here is an additional set of pictures of the refurbished main stand and VIP/corporate areas etc, at the Parc des Princes in Paris :cheers::
> 
> 
> *Location: Paris (16th arrondissement/Auteuil),* Ile de France
> *Name: Stade du Parc des Princes* (Refurbishment)
> *Tenant: Paris Saint-Germain Football Club*
> *Capacity: 47,929 --> approx. 47,000 seats* (?? suites + 4,500 Business Seats)
> *Opening: Summer 2015* (u/c)
> *Architects: ATSP architecture*, Agence Roger Taillibert, Vinci (construction)
> *Cost: €89.7M* (100% Private: PSG/QSI)
> *several commercial/entertainment areas inside the stadium
> 
> (Euro 2016 host stadium)*
> 
> 
> Refurbishment (first part completed, august/september 2014; the second part of those pre-Euro 2016 works will be completed next summer):


----------



## Guest

Not related but I like that PSG logo with the dark blue and silver. It's a good look.


----------



## parcdesprinces

A second little recap of the first stage of refurbishment works currently in progress at the Bercy Arena in Paris:


*Location: Paris (12th arrondissement/Bercy),* Ile de France
*Name: "Bercy Arena" *, formerly Palais Omnisport de Paris-Bercy aka "POPB" (refurbishment & extension) 
*Tenant:* none
*Capacity/Extension: up to 17,000 --> up to 21,000 * (3,000 business seats + 52 suites)
*Concerts: up to 21,000
Boxing: 18,500 seats
Handball/Tennis/Basketball: 17,500 seats
Hockey/Figure Skating etc: 16,000 seats
Indoor Athletics etc: 12,000 seats*
*Opening: Fall 2015* (1st stage of works: February to September 2014 | 2nd stage of works: December 2014 to September 2015)
*Architects: DVVD,* Populous/HOK Sport, SYSTAL
*Cost: €110M* (100% Private: SAEPOPB & SEMAEST + naming rights)
*Renewable energy (photovoltaic cells)
Rainwater collection system
Two additional smaller sports halls inside the building (up to 2,000 seats each)*


The POPB before:











-----


Project :












-----


Refurbishment (First stage | July to September 2014):














































































































*BercyArena.Paris*











More infos, pics & renders on posts #1688, #1781, #1852, #1895 & in its thread.


----------



## clouchicloucha

*Arena 92 | Update by Vincent1746 :yes:*



vincent1746 said:


> Hier après midi :





vincent1746 said:


> Aujourd’hui, vendredi 29 aout :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Le nouveau site de l'arena92 :
> 
> http://www.arena92.fr/
> 
> Le calendrier des travaux :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Des rendus qui je crois n'ont pas encore été postés :


----------



## RMB2007

Please keep this thread about stadiums and arenas that don't meet the individual thread criteria. So stadiums that are under 30,000 and arenas under 10,000. Thanks.


----------



## parcdesprinces

Speaking of medium-sized stadiums, here are some pictures of the FEI World Equestrian Games hosted, from 23 August to 7 September 2014, in Caen (as well as in the whole Lower Normandy) and especially at the football stadium of Caen which was the main venue of competitions:


*Location: Caen,* Lower Normandy
*Name: Stade Michel d'Ornano*
*Tenant: Stade Malherbe Caen Calvados Basse-Normandie* 
*Capacity: 21,251* (30 suites)
*Opening: 1993*
*Architects: L² Architectes*
*Cost: €22.7M* (100% Public: Local authorities)


Alltech FEI World Equestrian Games™, Normandy 2014:













































































































*Normandie2014.com*


----------



## Spomasz

Does anybody know, what's happenining in Dijon ? The reconstruction of Dijon FCO old stadium is still stopped ?


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ Well, AFAIK, the demolition-reconstruction of the East stand (the one in front of the TV cameras) has been voted by the Dijon Urban Community council last winter, and the works are planned to start next spring. With this new side stand (knowing that the two end stands have been rebuilt in 2009-2010), the capacity will reach approx. 20K, by early 2017 (versus approx. 16K today).


----------



## Spomasz

Is West tribune completed ( renovated ) or only goal stands are ?


----------



## endrity

PSG has done a wonderful job with those VIP spaces


----------



## parcdesprinces

Spomasz said:


> Is West tribune completed ( renovated )


Nope, not yet.


----------



## Gadiri

*Cancelled project*



> *Stade Gabriel-Montpied
> Clermont-Ferrand (63 - Puy-de-Dôme)*
> 
> maître d'ouvrage Ville de Clermont-Ferrand
> architecte Atelier Ferret Architectures
> Centres sportifs - Stades
> 
> *12 000 places
> 25 M€ (montant total des travaux)
> Projet arrêté*
> 
> Mission MOE Conception - Exécution BET ExécutionRéhabilitation, Couverture, Enveloppe, Membrane textile, Structure métallique
> Crédits visuels : Atelier Ferret Architectures











http://www.arcora.com/projets/stade-gabriel-montpied/


----------



## Gadiri

*From that :










To that : *


Adding a roof to main stand + bulding a new opposite stand with roof 



> *Stade Armand-Cesari (Bastia)
> Furiani (2B - Haute-Corse)
> *
> maître d'ouvrage Ville de Bastia
> architecte Atelier Ferret Architectures
> 
> Centres sportifs - Stades
> *2011*
> 
> Mission MOE Conception - Exécution BET Exécution Réhabilitation, Couverture, Membrane textile, Structure métallique, Structure bois
> 
> Crédits visuels : Atelier Ferret Architectures


http://www.arcora.com/projets/stade-armand-cesari-bastia/


















































































And the last part will be to covered an other stand behind goals 












The new North Stand


----------



## alexandru.mircea

I really liked the revamping of the Furiani, but I hope they now leave it like that and don't boost the ends too.


----------



## 1772

The refurbishment of the Parc Des Prince is astonishing. Great job, PSG!


----------



## parcdesprinces

Progress of the first stage of construction of the new rugby stadium in Limoges (west-central France) :


*Location: Limoges,* Limousin
*Name: Stade de Beaublanc* (Reconstruction) 
*Tenant: Limoges Rugby* (formerly USA Limoges)
*Capacity: 20,901 seats*
*Opening (two-stage construction): 1st stage: late 2014* (u/c) * | 2nd stage: later* (??)
*Architects: Atelier Pierre Ferret*, OX Architectures, RFR
*Cost: €60M* (100% Public: City of Limoges and local authorities)
*Renewable energy (photovoltaic cells)
Rainwater collection system*


Project:





























---------------


Construction (August-September 2014):
































































*LePopulaire.fr*












More renders, pics and info in post: #1178, #1824, #1848, #1878 & #1906.


----------



## parcdesprinces

Here are some pictures of the new Brest Arena which opened few days ago :

*Location: Brest, * Brittany
*Name: Brest Arena *(New Indoor Arena) 
*Tenant:* none (but the local Women's Handball team will play some of its big games there)
*Capacity: up to 6,000 * (several VIP areas)
*Concerts: up to 6,000
Boxing: 5,544 seats
Basketball: up to 5,006 seats
Handball: 4,063 seats*
*Opening: September 2014*
*Architects: Hérault Arnod Architectes,* RFR, Inex
*Cost: €42M* (100% Public: Local authorities)
*Renewable energy (photovoltaic cells)
Natural Air cooling technology*


Project :











----------


Construction/completion (Summer 2014):












































































































































































*Brest-Arena* 











More pics & renderings in posts: #1841 & #1915.


----------



## likasz

I heard Lyon won't have new arena for ASVEL. True?

One more question about Park&Suites Arena in Montpellier.

French basket federation claims that it will have capacity of 10,700 for Eurobasket 2015.
source: http://www.ffbb.com/la-france-organisera-leurobasket-2015

Its now 9000. How they will find 1,700 more seats? Standing room?


----------



## parcdesprinces

likasz said:


> One more question about Park&Suites Arena in Montpellier.
> 
> French basket federation claims that it will have capacity of 10,700 for Eurobasket 2015.
> source: http://www.ffbb.com/la-france-organisera-leurobasket-2015
> 
> Its now 9000. *How they will find 1,700 more seats?* Standing room?


Regarding that point precisely, don't forget the fact that's a U shaped arena... :



parcdesprinces said:


> *Location: Montpellier (Pérols),* Languedoc-Roussillon
> *Name: Park&Suites Arena *(New Indoor Arena)
> *Tenant: Montpellier Agglomération Handball* (only for the EHF Champions League games)
> *Capacity: 2,500-14,800 seats* (22 suites)
> *Concerts/conventions: 2,500-14,800
> Handball/Basketball/Tennis: 9,100
> Hockey: 9,000
> Motocross: 8,000*
> *Opening: 2010* (last september)
> *Architects: A+ Architecture*
> *Cost: €68M* (100% Public: Local authorities)
> *Renewable energy (photovoltaic cells)*


----------



## likasz

oh I see now 

a lot of space!


----------



## 1772

What a hideous piece of junk. 

That will look extremly dated in 5-10 years.


----------



## Guest

What's the French policy on teams hosting games in multiple stadiums during a season? I understand that Lens are renovating their stadium, but their game against PSG was at Stade de France in Paris. I can only presume that Lens have played their previous home games somewhere else. Does that mean French teams are allowed to host home games at multiple stadiums or is this an exception that is being made because of 2016 renovations?


----------



## alexandru.mircea

5portsF4n said:


> What's the French policy on teams hosting games in multiple stadiums during a season? I understand that Lens are renovating their stadium, but their game against PSG was at Stade de France in Paris. I can only presume that Lens have played their previous home games somewhere else. Does that mean French teams are allowed to host home games at multiple stadiums or is this an exception that is being made because of 2016 renovations?


As long as clubs have stable long term stadium deals (which is key for retaining professional status), they can bring some variation to the venues, the League is flexible. The Federation is even more flexible with the Cup, in which there is the tradition of smaller, lower league clubs to book the largest stadium in the region when they are drawn to play a big L1 club.


----------



## CB31

*Launch of the candidature of France to the organization of the 2019 Women's World Cup*



























*ZOOM*


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ Love the pic they've chosen regarding the Rennes' stadium... (I mean that's a pic taken back in 1999 if not before... :laugh kay:


----------



## parcdesprinces

Progress of the first stage of construction of the new rugby stadium in Limoges (west-central France) :


*Location: Limoges,* Limousin
*Name: Stade de Beaublanc* (Reconstruction) 
*Tenant: Limoges Rugby* (formerly USA Limoges)
*Capacity: 20,901 seats*
*Opening (two-stage construction): 1st stage: late 2014* (u/c) * | 2nd stage: later* (??)
*Architects: Atelier Pierre Ferret*, OX Architectures, RFR
*Cost: €60M* (100% Public: City of Limoges and local authorities)
*Renewable energy (photovoltaic cells)
Rainwater collection system*


Project:





























---------------


Construction (October 2014):























































*blogs.crdp-limousin.fr*












More renders, pics and info in post: #1178, #1824, #1848, #1878, #1906 & #1958.


----------



## RFSK

you mean 2015/2016??


----------



## alexandru.mircea

^ he's just a bot who's recycled a post from the first page of the thread, however without successfully inserting his spam link in the textt :lol:


----------



## likasz

Tell me guys what temperature was near the court during the Davis Cup final in Lille?

I read only that heating lamps were able to heat the court and 4-5k ppl near the court. Other fans had to deal with temps around 8-10C.


----------



## Edgar Vix

*Parc des Princes - Paris*








http://globoesporte.globo.com/


----------



## Gwathanaur

likasz said:


> Tell me guys what temperature was near the court during the Davis Cup final in Lille?
> 
> I read only that heating lamps were able to heat the court and 4-5k ppl near the court. Other fans had to deal with temps around 8-10C.


That's not true, the heating system only irradiated the court and lower seats, but because of the indoor configuration, it seams that it had been enough to heat up the whole stadium to a comfort temperature, reports from people in the highest seats say that they didn't have to keep their coats during the games, or even their sweaters.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Bit surprised by the old Parc Lescure not having a thread in the completed section. Anyway, I can't remember the last time I saw it absolutely sold-out and packed like it is tonight. A joy to watch, I love this stadium - good that it will remain intact as the new one is buing built as its replacement.


----------



## parcdesprinces

Little update of the first stage of construction of the new rugby stadium in Limoges (west-central France):

*Location: Limoges,* Limousin
*Name: Stade de Beaublanc* (Reconstruction) 
*Tenant: Limoges Rugby* (formerly USA Limoges)
*Capacity: 20,901 seats*
*Opening (two-stage construction): 1st stage: mid 2015* (u/c) * | 2nd stage: later* (??)
*Architects: Atelier Pierre Ferret*, OX Architectures, RFR
*Cost: €60M* (100% Public: City of Limoges and local authorities)
*Renewable energy (photovoltaic cells)
Rainwater collection system*


Project:





























---------------


Construction (December 2014):

On those pics we can see the first triangular panels of the cladding already in place on the South façade. These triangular panels are made of concrete mixed with kaolin which will give them a porcelain aspect on the outside (this choice of envelope has been made in order to echo the Limoges' most famous industry, Limoges indeed being one of the World's capitals of porcelain ).

































































































































































































































































































*Ville-Limoges.fr* *&* *USALimoges.com*












More renders, pics and info in post: #1178, #1824, #1848, #1878, #1906, #1958 & #1968.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Just read an article about the future national handball centre, which will be built in Créteil. Wasn't it planned for Colombes initially? Wikipedia still says it's getting built in Colombes. But if it's not, I wonder what's going to happen with the old Stade de Colombes, especially as Racing are set to leave when their new Arena will be ready.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

A render: 










Expected opening: 2018 (start of the works: end of 2015)

Will contain: handball arena (capacity 12k), training halls, formation centre, accomodation, federation HQ, museum (14k square metres in total).

Cost: 18M euro

http://94.citoyens.com/2015/le-handball-francais-fete-son-futur-qg-de-creteil,14-01-2015.html


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ Thanks for the info and the article Alexandru, but I think you misunderstood what the article says, because the 12K capacity they mention is about the athletics & football stadium (Stade Duvauchelle) which is located just across the street from this new National Handball Centre. 
Actually this new Handball centre will only include two small sports halls of 521 and 180 seats respectively, which IMHO is reasonable considering the numerous projects of new large indoor arenas already planned in the Paris metro (oh and the cost of this future centre will be €41M as mentioned in the article -half of it will be funded by the federation itself-, not €18M) .

Here are some more renderings and plans (+ a video) of this project:


*Location: Paris (Créteil),* Île de France
*Name: Maison du Handball/French National Handball Centre* 
*Tenant: FFHB* (French Handball Federation)
*Capacity: (Two small sports halls) 521 seats & 180 seats*
*Opening: 2018*
*Architects: Cabinet Charles Delamy*
*Cost: €41M* (56% Private: French Handball Federation; 44% Public: Local Authorities & French State)
*Renewable energy (photovoltaic cells)*


Project:

105654035































































































































*ff-handball.org* *&* *plasticine.fr*


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Thanks PdP for the corrections and the extra information. I didn't realize the Stade Duvauchelle is the stadium where US Créteil play football in Ligue 2; as I remembered that the FFH were planning to build a 5.5k capacity handball arena in Colombes (that's also an obsolete piece of info, I suspect), I thought they jumped on the occasion to build bigger in Créteil and subsequently thought that Stade Duvauchelle will be the name of the new arena. I still think the FFH would be better off with their own arena in the current context, or am I missing some arena projects other than the refurbishment of Bercy and the new Arena 92? I think the demand would help a FFH-owned arena sustain itself but most likely they wouldn't have the required money to pay upfront for a medium to large size arena.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Very much enjoyed the Tours - Saint-Etienne match in the Coupe de France this midweek and I loved the sight of the packed old-school stadium, but I couldn't believe when I checked and saw that its capacity is only 15k. On TV it looks quite larger, and monumental.



























































































http://www.toursfc.fr/datas/galerie/


----------



## alexandru.mircea

^ last I read, the matches are going to be spread between several venues in the area, including the Stade de France, which I find mental. surely that's expensive too, as SdF is privately run.


----------



## poguemahone

alexandru.mircea said:


> ^ last I read, the matches are going to be spread between several venues in the area, including the Stade de France, which I find mental. surely that's expensive too, as SdF is privately run.


Ah really, that sucks. I assume their fans will boycott?


----------



## alexandru.mircea

^yes, they have been saying it all season, at least since promotion became a possibility. We'll see. Personally I would go to see them play if the venue choice is reasonable (say, the Jean Bouin in Paris, or Charlety, or Colombes). It's not the team's fault that the Saint-Ouen municipality didn't upgrade the stadium for so long (although a part of the blame does go to the club management).


----------



## Big Ballers

"Die deutsche Bundesliga und Französisch Ligue 1 einen Rückgang der Umsatzerlöse im Geschäftsjahr 2003/04 an 1,058m € und € 655m jeweils einen 5% igen Rückgang in jedem Fall das Ergebnis der rückläufigen Einnahmen Sendung. Italienische Serie A static lag der Umsatz für das dritte mit aufeinanderfolgenden Jahr einen Umsatz von € 1,153m.
Die Französisch esta Trend bald umkehren. Ligue 1 Klubs Einnahmen Wenn sich deutlich von der Saison 2005/06 bis € gesteigert werden 600 inländische TV-Rechte an Deal mit Pay-TV-Sender Canal Plus beginnt. Der Anstieg c.50% zu aktuellen Angebote, wird es auf eine Stufe gestellt Inglés Mit der Premiership als Haus lukrativsten Liga Broadcast Vertrag in der Welt "


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ ??


----------



## parcdesprinces

Some more pics of the new red seats currently being installed at the Roazhon Park in Rennes:


*Location: Rennes,* Brittany
*Name: Roazhon Park* (formerly Stade de la Route de Lorient)*
Tenant: Stade Rennais Football Club
Capacity: 29,778
Opening: 1912* (reconstruction: 1999-2004)


Here is a little render made by the local newspaper Ouest France showing the new red seats along with the new planned black advertising boards:









...and here are the pics of the seats' installation:


----------



## alexandru.mircea

So, it's official: Red Star will be playing their home games in Beauvais, a city to the northwest about an hour and a bit from Paris, except for the games that will be played in Stade de France.

The stadium in Beauvais looks like this:



















http://www.asbo.fr/articles/as-beauvais-oise-fc-dieppe-en-live-93.html










http://www.mondedufoot.fr/entree/_9802_stade-pierre-brisson-beauvais/




























http://www.asbo.fr/multimedia/albums/-1ere-journee-beauvais-arras-6.html
(10178 places according to Wikipedia)


----------



## parcdesprinces

parcdesprinces said:


> Some more pics of the new red seats at the Roazhon Park in Rennes:
> 
> 
> *Location: Rennes,* Brittany
> *Name: Roazhon Park* (formerly Stade de la Route de Lorient)*
> Tenant: Stade Rennais Football Club
> Capacity: 29,778
> Opening: 1912* (reconstruction: 1999-2004)






























*[email protected]*












----


P.S. Hope Salma who apparently loves red...and Rennes of course, will be happy


----------



## alexandru.mircea

"Pilou Pilou" and the general pre-match atmosphere at RC Toulon matches:












An explanation of what "Pilou Pilou" is:


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^Tsss ohno: ), this Pilou-Pilou below is waaaay better yes: :colbert:



parcdesprinces said:


> When the football team is not there.... The rugby fans of Toulon (60km away) take the place  :
> 
> Pilou-Pilou :lol::


:cheers:


----------



## Fro7en

Is there any updated infos on where or what olympic stadium would be used for potential 2024 Paris olympics.


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ (just a guess of course but..) I think you will find more/some info in...that thread: SAINT DENIS - Stade de France (81,338) :|:|


----------



## alexandru.mircea

What happened with the thread of the old Chaban Delmas stadium in Bordeaux? Looks like it was deleted, doesn't seem to exist anymore. 

I wanted to post this video of Bordeaux-Bégle's first home match in the Top 14 as full time single tenants of the Chaban Delmas:

[dailymotion]x32vumj_top14-resume-bordeaux-castres-19-16-j1-saison-2015-2016_sport[/dailymotion]

The official Top 14 website doesn't show attendances any more, sadly, but looks like it was a good crowd, especially for an August match.


----------



## lwa

alexandru.mircea said:


> What happened with the thread of the old Chaban Delmas stadium in Bordeaux? Looks like it was deleted, doesn't seem to exist anymore.
> 
> I wanted to post this video of Bordeaux-Bégle's first home match in the Top 14 as full time single tenants of the Chaban Delmas:
> 
> [dailymotion]x32vumj_top14-resume-bordeaux-castres-19-16-j1-saison-2015-2016_sport[/dailymotion]
> 
> The official Top 14 website doesn't show attendances any more, sadly, but looks like it was a good crowd, especially for an August match.


19,712 (According to the UBB twitter account)

Or 19,600 according to the LNR site (if you go to clubs, select a club then stats it gives total home attendance for the season. They still seem a bit slow to update it though)


----------



## likasz

I saw the temporary stand in Park&Suites Arena in Montpellier and still don't believe the arena has capacity of 10,700 for Eurobasket. The temporary stand is not as big to achieve that. The temporary stand should has about 2000 more seats than while hosting a handball game. Keep in the mind that for big tournaments there is less seats for public because they need more media seats.


----------



## AstroBiont

Excerpt from BBC business news report on Euro 2016:



> *Stadium programme*
> 
> ...some €1.66bn of investment, from a number of sources - mainly from local authorities, but also from national government and clubs - has been pumped into the Euro 2016 stadium programme.
> 
> A further 400m euros has been spent on the surrounding infrastructure, such as improved access roads.
> 
> Alain Belsoeur, head of the stadium strategy committee at the French football league, the LFP (League De Football Professionnel), says that three of the four new stadiums are already in place for Euro 2016.
> 
> And he says that the fourth, being built in Lyon, will be ready by late December or early January.
> 
> The Lyon stadium is unusual in that it is the only one of the host venues whose building costs are being met solely by the host club.
> 
> The stadiums issue is one of the most important for French football, as it is felt the country did not capitalise properly on hosting the 1998 World Cup, when only one new stadium, the Stade de France, was built.
> 
> By contrast, Germany built a number of new stadiums for the 2006 World Cup, or upgraded existing ones, and its domestic league attendances now far outstrip those of France.
> 
> "The Germans used the World Cup stadium programme to build their football fan base, and we are hoping for this effect this time round," says Mr Belsoeur.
> 
> He said that the improved stadiums and bigger gates, would allow French clubs to improve match day revenues after the Euros.
> 
> "We need to bring more spectators into the stadia," he says. "At present our clubs only make 10% of their revenues from fans.
> 
> "However, contrary to 1998, our clubs will now have properly new or modernised stadiums, and with more hospitality places.
> 
> "We hope that the new stadiums will bring in people who may not be football fans, but who are casually interested in football, such as happens in England or Germany.
> 
> "We have to make sure the stadiums are fully optimised."


http://www.bbc.com/news/business-34199343


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ well, Mr. Belsoeur doesn't really know what he's talking about (regarding French stadia, past & present etc)..but nothing surprising coming from the LFP though.


----------



## Axelferis

i don't see why he would be wrong ? :dunno:
It is a good analysis when you look at examples like Nice allianz :|


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Even if it wasn't an amazing match, I enjoyed yesterday's Derby of Alsace. It was a great occasion, which is something the people of Strasbourg are adept at creating. The attendance was 25k, which as usual for their matches is the season record for the division they're in (currently, the third division).






I can only hope Strasbourg keep progressing, they've climbed division after division since the administrative relegation down to amateur level, but in the third division they seem to have stumbled upon some sort of threshold. Hope not.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Given Marseille's second club (Consolat) are mounting a credible challenge for promotion to the second tier, I was curious to see how their home venue looks like. Not great:


----------



## RMB2007

*Montpellier*



> French top-flight side Montpellier will move into a new 25 000-seat stadium no later than 2021, the city's mayor announced on Wednesday.
> 
> Montpellier mayor Philippe Saurel confirmed to AFP that local authorities are "working on the project of a new football stadium" that will be ready by 2020 or 2021.
> 
> The planned stadium will be majority owned by the local government, which is working on a budget of up to €130 million for its construction.


www.supersport.com/football/france/news/160504/Montpellier_set_to_build_new_stadium


----------



## Spomasz

Ehhh, and whats wrong with de la Mosson ?


----------



## alexandru.mircea

TV commentator view at Stade Bonal, Sochaux:










https://twitter.com/davidmcrossan/status/722856030401622017


----------



## username unnecessary

Hi guys.
Great thread, great venues and great posts.

I got curious about something and searched but failed to find anything relevant.
I guess someone here may know.

Does anyone know what the budget was for the "Azur Arena Antibes"?


----------



## parcdesprinces

username unnecessary said:


> Does anyone know what the budget was for the "Azur Arena Antibes"?


€33.8 million (incl. tax).


----------



## ph80uk

Spomasz said:


> Ehhh, and whats wrong with de la Mosson ?


It Floods.... badly... and relatively often...


----------



## Feliteira

Any new photos of Toulon stadium?


----------



## alexandru.mircea

^ I watched the match on Sunday evening, not a lot seemed to be happening. The lower part of the stand currently under redevelopment is closed, with no seats left, and partly covered by a veil.


----------



## parcdesprinces

All the seats replaced at Ornano stadium in Caen (the old ones are on sale (between €1 & €6 each) for the amateur clubs of the Lower Normandy Football League):


*Location: Caen,* Lower Normandy
*Name: Stade Michel d'Ornano*
*Tenant: Stade Malherbe Caen Calvados Basse-Normandie* 
*Capacity: 21,251* (30 suites)
*Opening: 1993*
*Architects: L² Architectes*
*Cost: €22.7M* (100% Public: Local authorities)












--------





























*[email protected]**InfoStades.fr*


----------



## Axelferis

to put what?


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ Here is a little render:










*[email protected]**InfoStades.fr*


----------



## alexandru.mircea

alexandru.mircea said:


> The city hall of Bordeaux has chosen the winning project for the redevelopment of the Chaban Delmas stadium & park area. The architects are Pierre & Venezia Ferret.
> 
> There will be pedestrianisations, housing (free access, social, student & retirement), shopping, underground parkings, indoors sports facilities. Parc Lescure and the other nearby park will be connected. The architectural clutter will be removed and the heritage parts will be put under the spotlight. The stadium capacity will vary from 34k to 25k (I don't know what's that supposed to mean). Boxes will be inserted in the main stand and a big VIP reception area will be done in the Southern end. Under the Northern end there will be a gym.
> 
> The project will be submitted for final voting of the city council in February 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.lemoniteur.fr/article/no...t-l-avenir-du-stade-chaban-delmas-de-bordeaux


The project has been put on hold undefinitely

http://www.sudouest.fr/2016/06/06/p...-au-projet-de-rehabilitation-2390076-2780.php


----------



## parcdesprinces

alexandru.mircea said:


> The project has been put on hold undefinitely


Not necessarily a bad news IMHO.


----------



## 1772

While not in France, but part of the Ligue 1:
In an article about Prince Albert II visit to Ohio State University, I read this

"...The Prince is especially interested in sustainability efforts at Ohio Stadium because of plans to build a new sports stadium in Monaco in the near future, which he hopes will be a global model of sustainability..."

I haven't heard any plans about a new stadium in Monaco. Does anyone here?

https://engineering.osu.edu/events/2016/08/h.s.h.-prince-albert-ii-monaco-visits-ohio-state


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ opcorn:


----------



## Axelferis

1772 said:


> "...The Prince is especially interested in *sustainability* efforts at Ohio Stadium


^^


----------



## 1772

What?


----------



## skr1107

I like the stadiums of Le Havre & Nice. Le mans is ok, weird colours though.


----------



## Axelferis

1772 said:


> What?


You talk about sustainbilty in Monaco for a stadium
Then... ^^


----------



## adeaide

*Lyon , Parc Olympique Lyonnais , 59,186 seats , 2016.01.09*


----------



## parcdesprinces

...


----------



## fidalgo

Why not a solution outside Monaco? Tennis tournament is outside, like the ASM training facilities


----------



## parcdesprinces

fidalgo said:


> Why not a solution outside Monaco? Tennis tournament is outside, like the ASM training facilities


Well, ASM could indeed share the Allianz Riviera in Nice, but not sure such a solution would suit the Monaco authorities (including the "first ASM supporter", i.e. the Prince himself) .. :dunno:


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Nice pic: a women's football match in 1923 in what I presume is the Stade Yves-du-Manoir, but is not marked on the document (which is from the L'Equipe archive)










https://twitter.com/_Dan_Perez_/status/846699286452670465


----------



## 1772

parcdesprinces said:


> Well, ASM could indeed share the Allianz Riviera in Nice, but not sure such a solution would suit the Monaco authorities (including the "first ASM supporter", i.e. the Prince himself) .. :dunno:


Obviously Monaco should try to keep as many of the facilities inside the Principality as possible. 
Especially since greedy socialist politicians try to tax the club and its players from time to time; if everything would be outside of the country; it'd be harder to argue against french taxation. 

Personally I'd like to see the reserve stadium; Stade de Moneghetti be relocated inside the country aswell. Might not be very economical, but since when is football a sound investment 

Something like this:


----------



## parcdesprinces

alexandru.mircea said:


> in what I presume is the Stade Yves-du-Manoir


I don't think so.


Stade Pershing maybe? :dunno:


----------



## parcdesprinces

parcdesprinces said:


> Stade Pershing maybe? :dunno:



*Bonus:*









©BNF


----------



## alexandru.mircea

^ nice, cheers!


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Another historical riddle for you to help me solve, Pdp! Please  










Larger version here: http://gallica.bnf.fr/ark:/12148/btv1b530176688/f1.highres

This pic is presented as Romania and France playing rugby at the Yves-du-Manoir stadium in Colombes during the inter-allied games (1919), but: 

- the inter-allied games took place at Pershing: https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jeux_interalliés

- the stadium here does not look like Pershing indeed, it doesn't seem to have those vomitories specific to Pershing. It looks more like Yves-du-Manoir indeed, so the pic isn't from the Interallied games? But there's the American flag flying above it, so maybe it is Pershing 1919. 

- also in Wikipedia it is said that France and Romania only played each other for the first time in 1924, which makes it even more confusing: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romania_national_rugby_union_team


----------



## parcdesprinces

alexandru.mircea said:


> Another historical riddle for you to help me solve, Pdp!


:happy:




alexandru.mircea said:


> This pic is presented as Romania and France playing rugby at the Yves-du-Manoir stadium in Colombes during the inter-allied games (1919), but:
> 
> - the inter-allied games took place *at Pershing*


:yes:



alexandru.mircea said:


> - the stadium here does not look like Pershing


That's because it's the _first version***_ of stade Pershing (I guess)...i.e. the wooden and temporary one. 



:dunno:




*** 1919 ^^.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Excellent detective work yet again!


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ I'm not that sure on this one ... ....but...well.. :bowtie:


----------



## parcdesprinces

alexandru.mircea said:


> Another historical riddle for you to help me solve, Pdp! Please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Larger version here: http://gallica.bnf.fr/ark:/12148/btv1b530176688/f1.highres]


Actually I was wrong about this one. This pic wasn't taken at Pershing but indeed at Colombes, the first version of the stadium (aka "Stade du Matin" back then)... that's why I didn't recognize it.

Apparently, the whole rugby tournament took place at Colombes during the inter-allied games.


----------



## parcdesprinces

Strasbourg municipality is planing to expand (from 25-26K to 30K) and refurbish (with more suites, skyboxes & business seats, etc) stade de La Meinau following the RC Strasbourg promotion to Ligue 1.

This project would cost around €70-80M and would be a public-private partnership.

---

*Location: Strasbourg,* Alsace
*Name: Stade de La Meinau * (Refurbishment & expansion) 
*Tenant: Racing Club de Strasbourg Alsace*
*Capacity: 26,700 all-seater / 29,320 with standing areas* (500 business seats + 27 suites)
*Opening: 1906* (reconstruction: 1979-1984; last renovation: 2016)
*Architects: François Sauer* (1984/current version) 
*Cost: €70-80M* (Public–Private Partnership: Local authorities & ?)




> *STRASBOURG: Vers un stade de la Meinau agrandi et rénové pour la L1 ?*
> Le 12/05/2017 17:53 par Philippe Dossmann
> 
> *Pour accompagner la montée espérée du Racing Club de Strasbourg - Alsace en Ligue 1, la Ville va lancer une étude au prochain conseil municipal pour mettre la Meinau aux normes. Le projet pourrait atteindre quelque 70 à 80 millions d’euros. L’étude devra mettre en lumière aussi la clé de répartition du montant des travaux, entre argent privé et public.*
> 
> Le maire Roland Ries, son premier adjoint Alain Fontanel et Serge Oehler, adjoint en charge des sports, doivent présenter, lundi avant le conseil municipal de Strasbourg, un projet de délibération au sujet d’« une participation financière à la réalisation d’une étude de restructuration du stade de la Meinau ».
> 
> 
> *Vers un projet à 70 ou 80 millions d’euros*
> Le serpent de mer de « la coûteuse reconstruction de la Meinau sur site » va-t-il ressurgir ? Pas exactement, tempère un proche du dossier. En réalité, il s’agirait plutôt d’« une étude qui devra déterminer les objectifs, le coût, la modélisation, ainsi que le modèle économique pour financer la restructuration de la Meinau ».
> 
> De manière à anticiper la montée : « Mais nous n’en sommes pas encore là, il reste deux matches à jouer », se dépêche de préciser notre source.
> 
> 
> *Temple du football en Alsace*
> Reste que l’information est d’importance puisqu’il s’agit du temple du sport en Alsace. Après les travaux de mises aux normes (sono, éclairage, panneaux lumineux) effectuées l’été dernier pour accompagner la montée en Ligue 2, il s’agirait cette fois d’accompagner celle à l’échelon supérieur : la Ligue 1.
> 
> Et là, ce ne sont pas du tout les mêmes montants : « Il ne s’agit en aucun cas de faire des stades comme à la Lyon, Lille ou Marseille à quelque 300 à 350 millions d’euros », prévient-on. Mais « plutôt comme à Lens ou à St-Etienne, à savoir 70 à 80 millions d’euros ».
> 
> 
> *Passer de 24 500 à 30 000 places, avec plus d’offre VIP*
> L’idée est d’augmenter la jauge de 24 500 à environ 30 000 spectateurs. Et d’« améliorer les conditions d’accueil du public, ainsi que l’offre VIP et les salons de manière conséquente ». De manière à disposer davantage de places en intérieur, derrière des vitres.
> 
> Ces travaux, cependant, ne toucheraient pas à la structure du stade : ils ne nécessiteraient donc pas de revoir à la hausse les coûteuses mesures antisismiques. « Mais ce sera à cette étude de mettre tout cela au clair », précise-t-on. On en saura plus lundi.


*L'Alsace.fr*











--------------------


*BONUS:*

*La Meinau nowadays*


































----

*Racing Club de Strasbourg back to Ligue 1 (Stade de La Meinau last Friday night - 05/19/2017)* 

















©Hapower (French SSC user)


----------



## parcdesprinces

New seats at *Stade de La Beaujoire* in Nantes :

Here is the new pattern (chosen by the FC Nantes fans)









----

Old seats being removed








*[email protected]*


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ 











Cheap bucket seats unfortunately..but..well... at least they are wider than the old ones and all the stands will have seats with backrests, which wasn't the case before.

















































































*FCNantes.com*











-------


P.S. More pics in the Stade de La Beaujoire thread (sorry, I forgot about this thread)


----------



## Gadiri




----------



## alexandru.mircea

Dijon, today










https://twitter.com/andybrassell/status/896724405325266948


----------



## alexandru.mircea

^ I hadn't realized that the upper tier in the main stand was in use... 






Attendance was 14295. The stange bit is that the league website hasn't updated the official capacity, which is therefore now smaller than the actual attendance at the match. :lol:


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Stade de la licorne in Amiens is seemingly getting some sort of rennovation during the season, which is a shame:






Attendance therefore just 7772.


----------



## Axelferis

a total shame!
It has been treated like a ridiculous municipal for years equipment hno:

Ligue1 should have higher requirements for the new comers in L1!


----------



## parcdesprinces

*Stade Mayol, Toulon*

The first stage of expansion at Mayol (home of the TOP 14 Rugby Union Club RCT) started late 2015 is now completed (new (& expanded) lower tiers closer to the pitch in the Bonnus Stand, new Bonaparte corner Stand, new Delangre Stand façade, additional suites, etc). 
The curent capacity is now 18K (with 35 suites) vs 15K (with 27 suites) before.



Project:




















----


Progress of works (2016-2017):
























































----


The stadium today (August 2017):
































































*VarMatin.com & Blog-RCT.com* 













More infos, pics & renders in post #2046.


----------



## parcdesprinces

alexandru.mircea said:


> Stade de la licorne in Amiens is seemingly getting some sort of rennovation during the season


Indeed, new seats, refurbished roof with ETFE instead of glass, etc (+ expansion in order to meet LFP requirements)...here are some recent pics:


























*Info-Stades.fr*


----------



## alexandru.mircea

^ what do you mean by the required extension? I knew that LPF demands a minimum of 6000 capacity. Or maybe you're referring to an extension of the roof?

Anyway, it's now back to its charming looks:






11698 was the attendance, ridiculous numbers of OM fans spread throughout the crowd :lol:


----------



## parcdesprinces

alexandru.mircea said:


> ^ what do you mean by the required extension?


I misread an article, because the curent "expansion" is Actually temporary due to the fact that some stands are unavailable because of the roof refurbishment, so in order to still meet the 6K LFP requirement during the works, the other stands are temporarily expanded, etc.


----------



## parcdesprinces

New "Apivia®" stand at stade *Marcel-Deflandre* -Top14 Rugby- in *La Rochelle* (SW French Atlantic coast) :cheers::

Stade Marcel-Deflandre has now 16,000 seats (vs 15K before)...knowing that this year so far, 13,035 season tickets have been sold (i.e. 81.5% of the stadium's seats :bow...

----
























































































































[dailymotion]x61t4fh[/dailymotion]

*SudOuest.fr*


----------



## parcdesprinces

New East "Auchan®" & North "Crédit Agricole®" stands at *stade du Hameau* -Top14 Rugby- in *Pau* (SW France) :cheers::

Once completed next December, stade du Hameau will have *18,000 seats* (including 3,000 temporary ones in the South end), vs 13K before standing areas included. 

----

*Project:*




















---------------


*Progress of works (August-September 2017):*







































































































































































































*SudOuest.fr*


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Stade Brestois are looking into the possibility of building a new stadium: http://www.letelegramme.fr/football...s-29-09-2017-11683038.php#14kSGYMe1Hh3T0kk.99

The talk is too tentative now for it to warrant a thread in the Proposed section, IMO, but let's keep an eye on it. Brest has a good sports culture with good numbers for stadium and arena goers (like all Brittany), so the talk is of a 20 to 25k capacity for the envisaged stadium.


----------



## parcdesprinces

...


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Did the thread for Stade Chaban Delmas in Bordeaux get deleted, or was there no such thread in the first place?

I had the pleasant surprise of seeing it (on TV) in its full glory, helped of course by the sell-out attendance:


----------



## lwa

alexandru.mircea said:


> Did the thread for Stade Chaban Delmas in Bordeaux get deleted, or was there no such thread in the first place?
> 
> I had the pleasant surprise of seeing it (on TV) in its full glory, helped of course by the sell-out attendance:


I'm sure there was a thread?

Can see it in it's full glory every other week, as Union Bordeaux-Begles still play the majority of their games there (excluding the couple of matches each season played at Matmut Atlantique), helping them to become the best supported team in Europe.

Not sure for how much longer though, as there were plans to reduce capacity to around 22,000? I'm sure one of the french based posters will know more about where that stands than me.


----------



## parcdesprinces

alexandru.mircea (2017) said:


> Did the thread for Stade Chaban Delmas in Bordeaux get deleted, or was there no such thread in the first place?





alexandru.mircea (2015) said:


> What happened with the thread of the old Chaban Delmas stadium in Bordeaux? Looks like it was deleted, doesn't seem to exist anymore.



I'm not 100% sure, but I think there was never been such a thread.... But feel free to create/launch it. :yes: :cheers: (I mean, I will post in it: Art-déco pics, etc :drool








-------------



P.S. BTW, for example I started few years ago the_ Stade de Gerland_ thread, because this glorious stadium didn't even have back then a thread over here on this SSC sub-forum...


----------



## alexandru.mircea

:lol:


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ ???? (we're not on Netflix, are we???)


:bowtie:


----------



## alexandru.mircea

^ that's Ouroboros, the symbol of eternal return and of circular time. A snake that advances by consuming its own tail. :lol: I am now sure we will have the exact same conversation again in two years or so...


----------



## parcdesprinces

New East "Auchan®" & North "Crédit Agricole®" stands at *stade du Hameau* -Top14 Rugby- in *Pau* (SW France) are now completed :cheers:.
Stade du Hameau now has *18,000 seats* (including 3,000 temporary ones in the South end), vs 13K before standing areas included.

AFAIK, a new stage of works (i.e. closing the "U" with a new permanent South End, which is today only a temporary tier) is planned in the near future.

----

*Project:*




















---------------


*Stade du Hameau (December 2017):*































































































































*Section-Paloise.com*











Moere pics and info in post #2128.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

^


----------



## alexandru.mircea

The pitch invasion at the last ever Racing match at the Stade Yves-du-Manoir in the European Champions Cup against Castres:










https://twitter.com/racing92/status/942085897851424769

And a nice historical pic: 










https://twitter.com/YvesduManoir24/status/942013048830812161


----------



## Bobby3

Stade du Hameau's rebuild looks great.


----------



## parcdesprinces

Some troubles for the new 42K FC Nantes stadium designed by the famous US firm HKS: 



> *Nantes: Nantes stadium plan meets opposition*
> 21.02.2018 16:49 source: StadiumDB.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Nantes: Nantes stadium plan meets opposition FC Nantes have officially invited everyone to a public debate regarding brand new stadium for 40,000 people. While impressive, the plan has numerous opponents and their voice is also heard quite loudly.*
> 
> Exactly today the public consultation process for new Nantes stadium has begun. It will last until mid-April and is coordinated under the state-ran Commission Nationale des Débats. The project, currently under the name YelloPark, is yet to have any renderings released, though it is promised to have a leading architect behind it.
> 
> In short, the idea is simple: a brand new 40,000-seater for football and rugby will be built next to the existing Stade de la Beaujoire. Once it's ready, the host of 1998 World Cup will be demolished and replaced by new secondary uses, mostly commercial.
> 
> The new stadium should cost €160-200 million, according to its initiators. These are Waldemar Kita, Polish millionaire and owner of FC Nantes, and developer Réalités. Key advantages of the project include no public funding and vast increase in both construction and permanent jobs in the area.
> [...]


*Stadiumdb.com/Nantes stadium plan meets opposition*


----------



## 1772

Axelferis said:


> Nîmes project is cool but French shouldn’t allow clubs of L1 to build new stadiums under 20k minimum.
> The standards should be stadiums that serve competitions like WWC 2019 edition with the beautiful Le Havre Oceane stadium which was the marvel of this tournament


The French / France. 

Sorry, couldn't help myself.


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ ??


----------



## 1772

parcdesprinces said:


> ^^ ??


"Nîmes project is cool but French shouldn’t allow clubs..."

Surely it is "but the french shouldn't allow" or "but France shouldn't allow".


----------



## Axelferis

I mean French league (sorry my bad)


----------



## willygtoc

Monaco stadium needs red and white seats.


----------



## Axelferis

I hope the same in the main side.
It's very cool VIP configuration


----------



## parcdesprinces

Axelferis said:


> I hope the same in the main side.


They can't I'm afraid, at least not that way since the main stand is much much more complicated in terms of accesses, areas under the tiers etc.. and of course it already hosts (not that much but still) VIP/corporate seats and suites, including the quite large Prince's box...which BTW is a bit outdated in terms of design and such and not _that_ luxury LOL, its dimensions excluded of course.


----------



## Axelferis

Ok !but like you said it needs a refurbishment (replacement of seats by example) would meet minimum vip criterias. It would be simply good because it is ridiculous when you watch this at tv.

For the new one i saw the match asm v OL yesterday and the render is very good. Well done.


----------



## parcdesprinces

About the *Nîmes* -aka _*Nemausus*_ in its ancient Latin name :bowtie:- proposal/project (and in order to follow the *RMB*'s post above in that regard), here are some more renders (+ a local French public TV network video) :cheers::



*Location: Nîmes,* Languedoc-Roussillon (i.e. _Occitanie_ now)
*Name: "Stade Nemausus"* (new stadium) 
*Tenant: Nîmes Olympique (nicknamed as "les crocodiles/les crocos")* 
*Capacity: 13,600 to 15,100* (*with additional & temporary seats meeting the UEFA/FFF/Ligue-1 requirements) * (30 suites + xxx (?) corporate/business seats)
*Opening: mid 2024*
*Architects:* *Valode & Pistre*
*Cost: €55M* (100% Private: Nîmes Olympique; VAT/taxes & the "eco" real estate project excluded) 
*Roof-top/"concourses"/bars (with view to the pitch) for general seats
Renewable energies (photovoltaics, rainwater collection, geothermal generators, etc) are planned for the whole project.
*


---------



parcdesprinces said:


> Voici le futur *(15K)* stade *"Nemausus"* de Nemausus/*Nîmes* :cheers::
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rani Assif a dévoilé jeudi 25 juillet, les contours de son projet de construction d’un nouveau stade en remplacement du stade des Costières. Le « Nemausus », de son nom provisoire, devrait s’intégrer dans un vaste complexe immobilier. Au total le projet devrait avoisiner les 200 millions d’euros.
> 
> 
> 
> --
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MidiLibre.fr* *&* *Stade-Nemausus.fr*
Click to expand...


----------



## Axelferis

*Limoges: Stade de Beaublanc*

*Stade Beaublanc*​
*City*: Limoges
*Status*: u/c (half done )
*completion*: ?
*total capacity*: 20000
*purpose:* rugby,football
*cost:*65 millions €
*Tenant:* Limoges Rugby 



source: http://archiferret.eu/news/reconstruction-du-stade-beaublanc/


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ Better late than never LOL... But very nice half-(porcelain)-stadium! kay:


----------



## Axelferis

We are very good with the 20-25k capacity stadiums.
Le Havre
Valenciennes
Le Mans
Dijon (when finished)
Pau
Limoges
Grenoble

We can easily apply for a women Euro competition.


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ Yep, and you can add Jean Bouin in Paris, refurbished/downsized Gerland in Lyon (without the end stands), and some little bit "older" ones such as Reims, Caen, Sedan, Nancy, Sochaux-Montbéliard...


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ Regarding *Limoges*, here are some more pics (thank you Axel for the find/link ) :



parcdesprinces said:


> *Location: Limoges,* Limousin [aka _New Aquitaine_, now]
> *Name: Stade de Beaublanc* (Reconstruction)
> *Tenant: Limoges Rugby* (formerly USA Limoges)
> *Capacity: 20,901 seats*
> *Opening (two-stage construction): 1st stage: mid 2016 2019** | 2nd stage: later* (??)
> *Architects: Atelier Pierre Ferret*, OX Architectures, RFR
> *Cost: €60M* (100% Public: City of Limoges and local authorities)
> *Renewable energy (photovoltaic cells)
> Rainwater collection system*





























































































*ArchiFerret.eu*











More renders, pics and info in post: #1178, #1824, #1848, #1878, #1906, #1958, #1968, #1976, #1985 & #2023.


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ Really, really looooove this _half -(porcelain©Limoges)- stadium_.... But unfortunately the bowl won't be completed any time soon (if ever) apparently & according to the local authorities..


----------



## Axelferis

Tssss! Politics are the same :|


----------



## Axelferis

ZeusUpsistos said:


> *Stade Gabriel-Montpied*
> 
> 
> Location : Auvergne-Rhône-Alpes, Clermont-Ferrand
> 
> Status : Approved extension / proposed
> 
> Estimated completion : 2024 (1st phase)
> 
> Type : Stadium
> 
> Capacity : 16 200 (1st phase)
> 
> Architects : Atelier Ferret Architecture / Carles Hebras Maitrias
> 
> 
> The laureate of the stade Gabriel-Montpied extension has been reveiled this Friday. The project will be realized in 3 phases which will increased the capacity of the stadium to 30 000 seats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _1st phase_ :


Well, seems good but i think this architect has a serious considering where he makes stadium. Clermont-Ferrand has rudes winters and i don't understand why this stadium is so opened to air?! :|


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ Agree with you Axel, but according to what you've just posted, there seems to be planned an ETFE translucent envelope (_à la Nice_, etc).. so.. :dunno:


----------



## Axelferis

Yes but if you look well there are large spaces by where cold can pass.
Anyway i'm still happy to see another 30k.
We really the country of 25-30k capacity :lol:


----------



## Fox in the North

Looks pretty cool and unique. Hopefully it’ll become a reality!


----------



## vino_93

*Palestra (Chaumont) : 2 637 seats*

New complex in Chaumont. The indoor arena can welcome up to 2637 people in sport configuration, 3287 for concerts. The arena will mostly be used by the Chaumont Volley-ball team, playing in Ligue A.
There's also a water park in the complex.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Fans succesfully push for a redesign of Red Star's rebuilding of Stade Bauer, in the aim to keep the supporter experience more authentic: 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1456582145024176128


----------



## RMB2007

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1467878835777593349


----------



## RMB2007

French football matches interrupted by crowd trouble will be immediately suspended under new measures approved by the country’s Sports, Interior and Justice ministries.

A number of matches in the top-tier Ligue 1 have been marred by crowd disturbances in recent months. In November, Olympique Lyonnais’ match against Olympique de Marseille was abandoned after a home fan threw a bottle at opposition player Dimitri Payet.

The incident at Lyon’s Groupama Stadium was the latest in a string of crowd disturbances this season. In October, AS Saint-Etienne was ordered to play a home match behind closed doors after fans let off smoke bombs and ran onto the pitch during a game against Angers, while in August, OGC Nice was hit with a partial stadium closure following unrest at the Allianz Riviera during the derby against Marseille.

A number of new measures were ratified yesterday (Thursday) in a bid to combat crowd trouble, with the sale and carrying of plastic bottles having been banned in direct response to the Lyon incident.

*It has also been announced that clubs will need to install protective devices such as safety nets at their stadiums from next season to reduce the chances of pitch invasions or objects being thrown.* Clubs’ video protection systems will also be assessed in a bid to raise them to the necessary standards.

The French government said in a statement that matches will be “systematically and definitely abandoned” if a referee or player is injured by an object thrown from the stands.

*Individual stadium bans are also set to be dished out for fans who bring flares into venues.*









France introduces tougher measures to combat crowd trouble


French football matches interrupted by crowd trouble will be immediately suspended under new measures approved by the country’s Sports, Interior...




www.thestadiumbusiness.com


----------



## Temporarily Exiled

RMB2007 said:


> French football matches interrupted by crowd trouble will be immediately suspended under new measures approved by the country’s Sports, Interior and Justice ministries.
> 
> A number of matches in the top-tier Ligue 1 have been marred by crowd disturbances in recent months. In November, Olympique Lyonnais’ match against Olympique de Marseille was abandoned after a home fan threw a bottle at opposition player Dimitri Payet.
> 
> The incident at Lyon’s Groupama Stadium was the latest in a string of crowd disturbances this season. In October, AS Saint-Etienne was ordered to play a home match behind closed doors after fans let off smoke bombs and ran onto the pitch during a game against Angers, while in August, OGC Nice was hit with a partial stadium closure following unrest at the Allianz Riviera during the derby against Marseille.
> 
> A number of new measures were ratified yesterday (Thursday) in a bid to combat crowd trouble, with the sale and carrying of plastic bottles having been banned in direct response to the Lyon incident.
> 
> *It has also been announced that clubs will need to install protective devices such as safety nets at their stadiums from next season to reduce the chances of pitch invasions or objects being thrown.* Clubs’ video protection systems will also be assessed in a bid to raise them to the necessary standards.
> 
> The French government said in a statement that matches will be “systematically and definitely abandoned” if a referee or player is injured by an object thrown from the stands.
> 
> *Individual stadium bans are also set to be dished out for fans who bring flares into venues.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> France introduces tougher measures to combat crowd trouble
> 
> 
> French football matches interrupted by crowd trouble will be immediately suspended under new measures approved by the country’s Sports, Interior...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thestadiumbusiness.com


I worry that this creates a perverse incentive for away fans to sneak into the home end and get a game called off if their team is losing.


----------



## RMB2007

The French Cup last 64 game between Paris FC and Olympique Lyonnais was abandoned following crowd trouble on Friday as violence continued to hit French football.

Supporters fought while some of them went on to the Charlety stadium’s pitch and threw flares at half-time with the game level at 1-1. After 45 minutes, the stadium announcer came on to the field to ask fans to leave the arena.

https://www.theguardian.com/football/2021/dec/17/lyons-french-cup-tie-abandoned-as-rival-supporters-fight-and-invade-pitch


----------



## vino_93

A few pics from CoMet in Orléans :


----------



## vino_93

And a few pics from Arena Futuroscope in Poitiers :



































PHOTOS - Découvrez l'intérieur de l'Aréna Futuroscope avant son ouverture au printemps prochain


Les travaux d'aménagement vont bon train dans le bâtiment qui occupe 12 mille mètres carrés au sol. La livraison est prévue au mois de mai 2022.




www.francebleu.fr


----------



## Sandro14

Putting safety nets at french stadiums, even the newer ones (like raymond kopa redevelopment alongside metz saint symphorien), makes me sad...


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Temporarily Exiled said:


> I worry that this creates a perverse incentive for away fans to sneak into the home end and get a game called off if their team is losing.


It's probably going to end with an away fans ban... Lyon fans banned from travelling in domestic competitions points in that particular direction.


----------



## Limericklad

alexandru.mircea said:


> It's probably going to end with an away fans ban... Lyon fans banned from travelling in domestic competitions points in that particular direction.


But it was home fans at Nice and Lyon who hit Payet with bottles and got the matches abandoned. Banning away fans won't resolve that issue.


----------



## Temporarily Exiled

alexandru.mircea said:


> It's probably going to end with an away fans ban... Lyon fans banned from travelling in domestic competitions points in that particular direction.


But how can you ensure that every 'home fan' is actually a fan of the home team? Even if you required a club membership to buy tickets (which would seriously depress sales), some ultras would go to those lengths to help their own team.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

French police authorities had already been doing remarkable repression against organised supporters for years, before a recent "peace" (or sort of) had been achieved before the pandemic. They had all sorts of measures, from deciding an away fans ban while the buses with travelling fans were on their way (so they got returned by police cars at highway exits) to not allowing the sale of tickets in the home section to people residing in other counties. It was extremely effective, leading to a (almost) decade of increasingly silent stadiums in both the figurative and literal sense, I mean they stopped doing it when they realised that they're killing the game.



Limericklad said:


> But it was home fans at Nice and Lyon who hit Payet with bottles and got the matches abandoned. Banning away fans won't resolve that issue.


They have a large spread of options they can pick from against home fans as well, the entire repression I was talking about above started with the dissolution of "problematic" supporter organisations, stadium bans, real-life surveillance of "problematic" individuals etc following the violent troubles from the 2006-10 era.


----------



## Axelferis

RMB2007 said:


> The French Cup last 64 game between Paris FC and Olympique Lyonnais was abandoned following crowd trouble on Friday as violence continued to hit French football.
> 
> Supporters fought while some of them went on to the Charlety stadium’s pitch and threw flares at half-time with the game level at 1-1. After 45 minutes, the stadium announcer came on to the field to ask fans to leave the arena.
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/football/2021/dec/17/lyons-french-cup-tie-abandoned-as-rival-supporters-fight-and-invade-pitch


All this is due to the incompetence of Ligue 1 governors.

In the case of the cup match between PFC v Lyon, it is the French federation of football which is responsible for this competition that has decided the sanctions (finally).

It is a good decision for the sake of football.


----------



## Sandro14

Any news?


----------



## vino_93

Pics from works in Saint-Chamond (Saint-Etienne), basketball arena (4200 seats)










L’Arena, temple des sports indoor prend forme ! – SÉM le Mag (semlemag.fr)










Arena Saint-Étienne Métropole | Site officiel de Saint Etienne Métropole (saint-etienne-metropole.fr)


----------



## vino_93

A few announcements concerning ice rinks these last months.

*Saint-Etienne : 600 seats, 100 standing people (two rinks, one for sport one for leisure), opening in 2025 [22,5M€]








*

La nouvelle patinoire de Saint-Étienne arrive - 42info.fr 

*Sin-le-Noble (Douai) : 700 seats (extensible up to 1700 in the future) (two rinks, one for sport one for leisure), opening in 2024 [14,5M€]*









Douaisis : on en connaît davantage sur la future patinoire du Raquet (lavoixdunord.fr) 

*Dreux : opening in 2023, one rink (sport & leisure), 950 seats [inside a leisure centre]*










La patinoire de Dreux devrait ouvrir en 2023 - Dreux (28100) (lechorepublicain.fr)


----------



## vino_93

New arena in Quimper. 3539 seats for basketball, 3005 for handball. Up to 3500 for shows.



































Quimper - À Quimper, voilà à quoi ressemblera la grande salle de 3 500 places


L’architecte chargé de la future grande salle événementielle à dominante sportive qui sera érigée à l’Eau-blanche à Quimper a été choisi. Cette salle qui coûtera plus de 21 M€ (26 M€ avec une salle annexe) devrait voir le jour à la mi 2025.




www.letelegramme.fr


----------



## NedaSay

Cute and I guess adequate for France's second tier basketball championship.


----------



## vino_93

The new *Reims Arena*.
Mostly done for shows (up to 9000), it will host basketball (5500).
It can hosts handball (4500), volley (4720), boxing (5800), tennis (4720), ice skating (3500) & ice hockey (2940).










From Le Parisien










From the officiel website












From France bleu.
More pictures here : EN IMAGES - Découvrez la Reims Arena qui ouvre ses portes samedi (francebleu.fr)


----------



## Axelferis

This is the result of lack of infrastructures in Paris area.
Each club should have its home venue.

This city is not run by the vision of a megacity but a village !


----------



## parcdesprinces

Axelferis said:


> Each club should have its home venue.


Exactly my point!


_#ChacunChezSoiEtPisC'estTout. 😄 _


----------



## Sandro14

I saw news that the new stand at stade raymond kopa in angers will open in the game against nantes in matchweek 1 of ligue 1 2022-23.


----------



## NedaSay

Axelferis said:


> This is the result of lack of infrastructures in Paris area.
> Each club should have its home venue.
> 
> This city is not run by the vision of a megacity but a village !


Uh FC Versailles has its own stadium, it is old and quaint, yes, but they have one... They can't use it because uh the "king" thru its ministry of culture prevents the stadium from being lit up at night cause it would shine into the room of the "king" and damage the tapestry... Nothing in Versailles can shine at night not to overshadow the castle. This is not a Paris Problem but a Versailles problem.

For the record, Paris has 3 pro-level stadiums within the walls of the city ( one for rugby, one for football, and one for track and field. Paris can't build outside the walls of the city cause Paris doesn't have a metro as let's say Marseille, Lyon, Lille, and Orleans.

The decision to build Stade de France did not stem from Paris' municipality (Ville de Paris) but from the government, the build of Arena La Défense stems from a private initiative supported by the Hauts de Seine department. The Stade de France now sits empty cause no club can pretend to use it.

Clubs were not endowed with stadiums that could be developed, neither do they have the finances to do it by themselves in general, Paris FC, Athletico 13, Paris Basketball, PSG, Paris 92, Paris Volley, Stade Francais.... The list goes on no club owns their stadium except for Racing 92, PSG could own theirs but they do not. 

Paris has an infrastructure problem it is true, the city needs more stadiums to accommodate Paris professional sports clubs.

Clubs from the suburbs of Paris have infrastructure problems and Paris municipality cannot fix that. Paris just did FC Versailles a solid but I believe the municipality of Versailles and the Yvelines department should have seen it coming but nope.

In other sports outside Paris, US Ivry handball don't have an arena but will play in handball elite division, Boulogne's Metropolitans do not have an arena able to cope with the requirements of elite basketball and will play in Levallois after they claimed to want to leave. Their respective department is doing very little to help alleviate the problem. The Yvelines department could/should have found a site for FC Versailles but it will play in Paris instead lol. If you consider Paris constraints the only places to build major sports equipment are along the ring road on the east side, southeast side, or south side, demolish some horse race courses infrastructures, or encroach on green spaces which are not going to happen cause Paris is on a plage to increase their number not reduce them.

Paris is not a metro, the Ile de France region doesn't seem to give a damn about pro sport and the departments are not really up for collaboration all that often. You want the city to have a vision, I have a very simple solution for that give the city a metro on which it can flex its muscle.


----------



## Axelferis

I half share your view.
Ile de France is a region with an administration: Valerie Pécresse.
The grand Paris Express is under construction and that's a sign there is a coordination to build something in common.

If the orientation is to equip clubs with more sports structures, i don't see wich hurdles can prevent them to do it?


It's just a question of priority which frankly, is not the sport.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

NedaSay said:


> Paris just did FC Versailles a solid but I believe the municipality of Versailles and the Yvelines department should have seen it coming but nope.


I doubt even the club itself saw the success coming the way it did, to be honest.

I've been following the mayor of Versailles on Twitter for some years now because I find his vision of a city of culture interesting, and this season he took an interest in football because of the Cup run which seemed to genuinely thrill him and make him understand the value of sport as culture and social binder. So I believe him when he now says they will assist the club in finding a permanent solution, even if it was too late for next season. He now also seems interested in rugby as well, with the Versailles club also recording a historic promotion (to Fédérale 2).



parcdesprinces said:


> Well, I would prefer that this stadium remains what it was -expensively- built for : A Rugby specific stadium, and not shared (for free or so) with football teams (especially teams with no roots in the area e.g. Red Star or Versailles now 🤪 ).
> 
> If only Stade Français could buy it... 😟


Gotcha. Well, it's a valid position. I'm on the opposite of the spectrum, in that I prefer cooperation to solve punctual problems and to have, if possible, 100% utilisation of infrastructure built with public funding.


----------



## parcdesprinces

alexandru.mircea said:


> I prefer cooperation to solve punctual problems and to have, if possible, 100% utilisation of infrastructure built with public funding.


OK.. but hence the cruel lack of identity/roots of numerous teams in France... which means poor support/attendance over generations and so on...

So, still IMHO, shared municipal stadiums with no identities (not to mention between different sports = very different needs, etc) are just the past if you ask me..and especially in France where the "fans"/spectators are quite versatile and not really sport-crazy -except for big events- , to say the least, as you already know I presume).


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^Oh and BTW, speaking of trying to create/keep a strong sporting identity (*at its home stadium!! *(*







*)), this is for you  :

*Enjoy 🥰:*





----

















*"NOUS SOMMES PARIS DEPUIS 1883/WE ARE PARIS SINCE 1883 AD" *


































































Voilà !


----------



## NedaSay

Here's the thing with Paris and its region... The area does not exist without it. The name is a political construct, Ile de France, geographically speaking it means nothing... Before 1968, when Paris became its own department "again", there was another one called the Seine and it regrouped Paris and its "immediate" suburbs. Essentially back then Paris had a "metropolitan area" that would follow its lead and share the load, people living in the area could effectively be called Parisiens. But with the birth of the 5th republic, it was all torn apart because the amount of power that this department had was too dangerous for the said republic. Today, Hauts de Seine negotiates everything toe to toe, with the capital on every structuring project, they have a lot of cash thanks to all the blue-chip companies that have their HQ there. Seine St Denis is seen as a pauperized area and we throw them a bone every now and then, More often than not we take the bone away - see 0G 2024 for example. Val de Marne... I don't remember what it really does stand for historically, but nobody hates them - this is a dramatized version of non-fact. 

Ile de France, the region, only contributes budget to projects carried by either towns, cities, departments, metropoles, or National governments it very rarely leads them. Yes, when it comes to something that is under their purview like transportation they will lead, but sport is not one of them. Paris is still limited to the ring road. whenever they want to build something they need to negotiate with the suburb concerned, the territorial syndicate, the department, the region... A concept/brand of Grand Paris was dusted off and offered to the new generation but if you look at the inner working of the various syndicates working under the brand, Paris is not always consulted or party to it. A perfect example of this is Grand Paris Seine Ouest, Paris is not a member because well it is a different department (92) Paris will collaborate with them though including in sport, perfect example Paris 92 aka Issy Paris Hand. It is a female handball club evolving at the elite professional level for over 10 years. The club was created in Issy but when Issy became unable to carry it alone, Paris stepped up and helped out financially, the department Haut de Seine did not budge, it took them a while to decide to support them in a meaningful way and when they did the club was rebranded Paris 92 (Issy's name disappeared in the process). Evidently, if you look at basket ball you will find plenty of examples when suburbs stepped in to help Paris with its ailing clubs... Rarely though did the departments or the region really get involved for some reason.

Another problem is how many cities in Ile de France can actually exist in the media at the national or international level?
Well you have Versailles. FC Versailles has been purchased by two businessmen who have made no secret of their plan... The mayor was surprised they could be so fast... The department was also surprised... Good news for them, the city and the department, will see very little money generated by ticket sales next season. It seems that it is not Ville de Paris that doesn't have a clue and no leadership when it comes to sport. Paris deals with its problems best it can considering the lack of space and the fact that its clubs want to play on their territory. Every now and then they even help its suburbs...


----------



## slipperydog

*SC Bastia*

The Communauté d’Agglomération de Bastia (Cab) has approved the final phase of redevelopment work for the home of French Ligue 2 football club SC Bastia, 32 years after the project first commenced.

The Stade Armand-Cesari first opened in 1932, but had been at the centre of a redevelopment scheme that had stalled. However, the final phase of work, which will cost €12m (£10.27m/$12.26m) according to French newspaper Corse-Matin, has now been given the green light bringing the total project cost up to €52m.

The final phase of works is expected to begin in January 2024, ready for completion in 2025. The work will see a roof installed for the two remaining uncovered stands, a restaurant added to the north stand, a museum developed and photovoltaic panels added to cover the south and east car parks. Facilities around the stadium will also be enhanced, while the media centre will be modernised.









Bastia’s Stade Armand-Cesari finally set for completion


The Communauté d’Agglomération de Bastia (Cab) has approved the final phase of redevelopment work for the home of French Ligue...




www.thestadiumbusiness.com


----------



## Axelferis

*Stadium Nord refurbishment*​
*Location: Villeneuve d'Ascq (Lille),* Hauts-de-France
*Name: Le Stadium* (Refurbishment & expansion of roof)
*Tenants: 
-Fooball: LOSC men(2004-2012), LOSC women ( if they reach to D1 Arkema-they are in D2)
-Rugby: LMR (bankrupcy now)
-Athletism
Capacity: 18500 seats
Opening: two phasis:
-until 2024: *construction of a mini "olympic village" for 2024 (495 bedrooms)+ demolition/reconstruction of the 2 curved tribunes(without roof) will host business/corporates commodities+fitness center
*-after 2024 *construction of the roof above the two refurbished tribunes (2X2500 seats) in order to increase comfort for spectators then ALL seats will be sheltered this time
*Architects:* former design Tallibert (Paris parc des princes/Montreal olympic stadium).
*Cost: *Unknown

*









source









source

The project:


The stadium*

covering all the seats by extending the roof on all the tribunes








source








*source

under construction: 







*

source

*The residence complex "mini olympic village"

495 bedrooms to host 550 athlets during PARIS 2024 (handball-basket competition)*








source​

vidéo : Présentation du chantier du futur village olympique au stadium de Villeneuve-d'Ascq


----------



## parcdesprinces

Axelferis said:


> * project:
> 
> 
> The stadium*
> 
> covering all the seats by extending the roof on all the tribunes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source
> 
> [...]​


Good overall project, but regarding this render above, it's quite old actually since it had already been proposed by the Roger Taillibert (RIP) Agency (designers of this stadium among others) at least 15 years ago if I remember correctly. .

Anyway I guess we can take it as an illustration of this new project and of what the stadium will look like in the near future. 👍


----------



## Axelferis

parcdesprinces said:


> Good overall project, but regarding this render above, it's quite old actually since it had already been proposed by the Roger Taillibert (RIP) Agency (designers of this stadium among others) at least 15 years ago if I remember correctly. .
> 
> Anyway I guess we can take it as an illustration of this new project and of what the stadium will look like in the near future. 👍



The project of extending roof becomes true.
Yes the design is bit old but it will be what it was due to be in years 2006-2009 when it has been promised to fans who had the courage to face wind,rain,snow and all the worst conditions. 😁

What is remarkable is to propose a good structure for future Top 14 team or women's D1 Arkema Losc Team.

The village is a very good idea i didn't see coming.

Last but not least 😀


----------



## Sandro14

In angers they confirmed that the new saint leonard stand will open against nantes next week in first day of ligue 1. Capacity nears 20000 after completion of the stand. If angers still plans to build the corners to enclose the stadium, capacity will be beyond 20000.


----------



## Sandro14

Stade raymond kopa new saint leonard stand officially opened in the game which angers ended in a scoreless draw against nantes. It wasn't full, but against PSG will be sold out.


----------



## Axelferis

Sandro14 said:


> Stade raymond kopa new saint leonard stand officially opened in the game which angers ended in a scoreless draw against nantes. It wasn't full, but against PSG will be sold out.



The new tribune is very good and i noticed that they seem to start to close the virage in the ancient tribune to have a "closed-corner" structure.


----------



## slipperydog

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567301881541582849


----------



## RMB2007

Multi-million euro redevelopment of Stade Gilbert Brutus can go ahead following the purchase of a nearby property which had been holding back expansion plans by Catalans Dragons.

Plans to add 3,000 new seats and a suite of executive boxes can now proceed, with a scheme to replace the old Guasch Stand with an extension and continuation of the Puig Aubert Stand (away end).



https://mobile.twitter.com/catalanmedia


----------



## vino_93

The new South stand of Stade Jean Dauger (Bayonne) has been inaugurated !










What is was before :


----------



## vino_93

*Arena Saint-Chamond*

Arena located in Saint-Etienne area. It has been inaugurated last week. 4200 seats. New home of Saint-Chamond Basket Vallée du Gier, in Pro B.









































More pics here : En images. Saint-Chamond: découvrez l'intérieur de l'Arena (leprogres.fr)


----------



## NedaSay

Considering this is the arena for the Saint Etienne metro I'm underwhelmed. From the pictures, the fit and finish are not there... What is with the lower bowl seat alignment? Did all the arenas built in the past 2 years team up to buy black seats at a significant discount!?


----------



## NedaSay

Ok, it is not quite France but it is geographically within the confines of the Hexagon and their teams do play in french leagues. And being tiny this one would not get its own thread anyway... Monaco just unveiled the renovated Gaston Medecin Sports Hall which is located under Louis II stadium.



















This is quite the departure from the previous lay out










The AS Monaco Basketball aka Roca Team now enjoys a tiny but stylish arena, that was overhauled in just 13 weeks this summer. Capacity is supposed to lift any objection that Euroleague could have about the club hosting games in the Principality. that plus the fact that the owner of the team had its company (Fedcom) become a major partner of Euroleague and purchased the TV rights for all Euroleague and Eurocup games in France and of course Monaco via its new Fedcom Media outfit. AS Monaco Basketball's goal is to become a euroleague owner as are some top Euroleague teams.

A number of 5000 seats was the goal set in terms of capacity, up from just under 4000. I don't think they pulled it off but they say they are close. Still considering the size of the room and the extremely confined environment in which the work was done the result is impressive. The new hall is entirely made of wood and steel on sustainability grounds even the seats are wood-framed with thin foam pads for the fans to seat on.

have a look at it in the vids below (in french)


----------



## vino_93

*Stade Armandie (Agen) : *works done, tonight is inauguration !
Capacity is of 10 000 covered seats. One brand new main stand of 4200 seats & 40 VIP boxes. Covering of the small Lacroix stand, and a lot of works inside the stands for the players & the administration.





























More here : Pro D2. EN IMAGES : Découvrez le nouveau stade Armandie, inauguré vendredi lors d'Agen-Aurillac | Actu Rugby


----------



## RMB2007

French Ligue 2 football club Nîmes Olympique played its final match at the Stade des Costières on Saturday, defeating top-of-the-table Girondins de Bordeaux 1-0.

The 18,000-seat stadium had served as Nîmes’ home since 1989 but it is set to be demolished to make way for a new facility. The club will play at a temporary facility while the new stadium is being built.

The temporary stadium, Stade des Antonins, has a capacity of 8,000 and is set to host Nîmes matches until 2026. Construction work on the new 15,000-seat stadium being built on the Stade des Costières site is set to begin in January 2023.









Nîmes Olympique bids farewell to Stade des Costières


French Ligue 2 football club Nîmes Olympique played its final match at the Stade des Costières on Saturday, defeating top-of-the-table...




www.thestadiumbusiness.com


----------



## Chimaera

NedaSay said:


> Ok, it is not quite France but it is geographically within the confines of the Hexagon and their teams do play in french leagues. And being tiny this one would not get its own thread anyway... Monaco just unveiled the renovated Gaston Medecin Sports Hall which is located under Louis II stadium.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is quite the departure from the previous lay out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The AS Monaco Basketball aka Roca Team now enjoys a tiny but stylish arena, that was overhauled in just 13 weeks this summer. Capacity is supposed to lift any objection that Euroleague could have about the club hosting games in the Principality. that plus the fact that the owner of the team had its company (Fedcom) become a major partner of Euroleague and purchased the TV rights for all Euroleague and Eurocup games in France and of course Monaco via its new Fedcom Media outfit. AS Monaco Basketball's goal is to become a euroleague owner as are some top Euroleague teams.
> 
> A number of 5000 seats was the goal set in terms of capacity, up from just under 4000. I don't think they pulled it off but they say they are close. Still considering the size of the room and the extremely confined environment in which the work was done the result is impressive. The new hall is entirely made of wood and steel on sustainability grounds even the seats are wood-framed with thin foam pads for the fans to seat on.
> 
> have a look at it in the vids below (in french)


The sightlines from the upper tier of the end stands have to be very poor.


----------



## RMB2007

The Communauté d’Agglomération de Bastia (CAB) has unveiled plans for the final phase of redevelopment work for the home of French Ligue 2 football club SC Bastia, a project which aims to create a new chapter in the chequered history of the stadium.

The Stade Armand-Cesari first opened in 1932, but had been at the centre of a redevelopment scheme that had stalled having first commenced 32 years ago. However, the final phase of work, which will cost €12m (£10.36m/$12.42m), was given the green light in July bringing the total project cost up to €52m.

The CAB, which owns the 16,000-capacity stadium, has appointed A+ Architecte and D+ Architecture to complete the project. Work is due to start in the first half of 2024, and is expected to take two years to complete.









Redevelopment plans presented for Bastia’s Stade Armand-Cesari


The Communauté d’Agglomération de Bastia (CAB) has unveiled plans for the final phase of redevelopment work for the home of...




www.thestadiumbusiness.com


----------



## NedaSay

it will finally be complete and that is all most people wanted. Capacity won't increase but hopefully, comfort will be improved and lighting too.


----------



## parcdesprinces

Some more "pics" (extracs) + two videos of the soon te to be opened *"Co'Met"* aka the *Orléans* (Centre-Val de Loire Region; 130km south of inner Paris) *arena* (10K+ in sporting configuration(s)) + its new & attached *convention centre/er*:



parcdesprinces said:


> ^^= Tous à Orléans !! - dans ce qui est la plus belle salle/arena de province à ce jour (celle future de Lyon y compris) -et de loin- à mes yeux 😍 - (sous la protection de notre sainte J. d'A. ...patronne de notre pays qui un jour glorieux de *1429* est entrée en Orléans assiégée par on sait qui LOL = vilains Anglois (!))


😍😎😍😎













































-------------------------------------------------------

*BONUS (re- 😍) :*




^^



























_#Orléans_


----------



## NedaSay

Je crois que notre Prince du parc est amoureux... d'une aréna....

I believe our Prince du Parc is in love... with an arena...


----------



## parcdesprinces

NedaSay said:


> [...] notre *Prince du parc *[...]


* LA* *Prince*, "*il parle pas à toi" *! cf. mon avatar <--- 

Mais/BTW beware (!), car here we sommes dans the int'le section of le forum.. where our secret langue française is banned. (True!/Vrai !)  😋


----------



## NedaSay

parcdesprinces said:


> * LA* *Prince*, "*il parle pas à toi" *! cf. mon avatar <---
> 
> Mais/BTW beware (!), car here we sommes dans the int'le section of le forum.. where our secret langue française is banned. (True!/Vrai !)  😋


Fixed it!


----------



## George_D

parcdesprinces said:


> *"Co'Met"* aka the *Orléans* (Centre-Val de Loire Region; 130km south of inner Paris) *arena*


an option for basketball or handball venue for Paris 2024!


----------



## NedaSay

George_D said:


> an option for basketball or handball venue for Paris 2024!


Sadly it appears that it is not! It is yet to be confirmed but the prelims will take place in Lille at the Decathlon Arena. The final phase will take place in Paris at Accor Arena. Unless somebody coerces the board of Paris 2024 that is. Lille's arena can host 27,000 people, Orléans only 10,000 and they need to make money.


----------



## Walbanger

That Orléans Arena looks fantastic.


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^Agreed!
^^ I mean at least for us over here in France! (where until not so long ago our "indoor arenas" were inexistant .... ©our numerous "Zéniths"= concert halls, instead).. set aside our Bercy in Paris (aka POPB/Accor Arena ...which was our "National" _i.e. sole US-style_ Arena since the early 80s)..


----------



## RMB2007

The future PSG stadium in Poissy called into question

Scheduled to be built in the new complex of the future PSG training center in Poissy, the 5,000-seat stadium planned for women and young people is no longer so certain to come out of the ground. Local elected officials have doubts and the current Camp des Loges stadium will be renovated.









Le futur stade du PSG à Poissy remis en question


Prévu pour être construit dans le nouveau complexe du futur centre d'entraînement du PSG à Poissy, le stade de 5000 places prévu pour les féminines et les jeunes n'est plus aussi certain de sortir du terre. Les élus locaux doutent et le stade actuel du Camp des Loges va être rénové.




www.culturepsg.com


----------



## NedaSay

Co'Met Orleans Arena is now open for business


















Pics courtesy of @piraB4L


----------

